# Sticky  "ZEUS" Wire Wheels



## Tami at Zeus

If your looking for good quality rims look no further
I have everything you are looking for just call me
(949) 584-6821 pat thankyou


----------



## johnnie65

Nice wheels. How much are you guys selling the 13" 72 xlace for? 100 spoke straight lace? Complete sets.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lookin good guys!!


----------



## 66vert

how much for wheels complete 72spokes and what knockoff come with them? Are they stainless spokes and nipples


----------



## Elbubu801

Nice


----------



## lone star

roadstars please.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Prices? Anything made with stainless parts?


----------



## 66vert

lone star said:


> roadstars please.


Call coker they own roadster


----------



## aztecsef1

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Prices? Anything made with stainless parts?


I called for some 72 spokes said they are $1200 and to rebuild my D's $275 a wheel talked to Pat


----------



## 66vert

aztecsef1 said:


> I called for some 72 spokes said they are $1200 and to rebuild my D's $275 a wheel talked to Pat


is that with knockoffs? are they stainless spokes and nipples they havent responded bak to me


----------



## lone star

66vert said:


> Call coker they own roadster


they wouldnt know what i was talking about....


----------



## 66vert

lone star said:


> they wouldnt know what i was talking about....


Yes they do Tami said so herself in another posting she said they real roadster owners


----------



## fool2

66vert said:


> Yes they do Tami said so herself in another posting she said they real roadster owners


Don't they buy a bunch of brand names and then not do anything with them? i thought they owned every brand of wire wheel from the 90's that went out of business.


----------



## aztecsef1

66vert said:


> is that with knockoffs? are they stainless spokes and nipples they havent responded bak to me


I don't know about ko's but spokes are stainless


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

fool2 said:


> Don't they buy a bunch of brand names and then not do anything with them? i thought they owned every brand of wire wheel from the 90's that went out of business.


Coker does own a few companies but we all know that doesn't stop some shady people from selling a wheel and calling it something that they don't have the right to ! I also read that in another posting like JD did and now its somebody else


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> If your looking for good quality rims look no further
> I have everything you are looking for just call me
> (949) 584-6821 pat thankyou


Do you make the rally in a 13x7 rev ? And how much for 4 and does that include caps and rings?


----------



## highliner

lone star said:


> roadstars please.


Hope they don't start making stars then they will become like chinas dime a dozen


----------



## sand1

highliner said:


> Hope they don't start making stars then they will become like chinas dime a dozen


this guy is the originator


----------



## DanielDucati

"ZE"-ZEnith-------> "US"-hUStle harder---------->" Z-E-U-S "...............discuss? :drama:


----------



## low4ever

DanielDucati said:


> "ZE"-ZEnith-------> "US"-hUStle harder---------->" Z-E-U-S "...............discuss? :drama:


:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Call me at 1 (949) 584-6821 pat thankyou


----------



## AGCutty

Any tru spokes or tru rays?


----------



## KURSED1

Stainless? USA parts? Prices?


----------



## ALTERED ONES

GOT ANT 2 BAR ZENITH KNOCK OFFS WITH ALAN SCREWS ON TOP???


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Prices? Also, prices? And prices since they're "the best deal around" and all.


----------



## 66vert

Are they polished stainless spokes and nipples please u nvr responded back interested in a set if they are a quality wheels no china parts wat knockoffs do u have?


----------



## rIdaho

Need a pair of 100's, standard, 14X6 all chrome. No hardware. Shipped to 83814. Pm with price, Thanks!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Single 72 spoke 13" crossed wheel, reverse offset. Again, post PRICES.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

DanielDucati said:


> "ZE"-ZEnith-------> "US"-hUStle harder---------->" Z-E-U-S "...............discuss? :drama:


:werd:


----------



## nisra

DanielDucati said:


> "ZE"-ZEnith-------> "US"-hUStle harder---------->" Z-E-U-S "...............discuss? :drama:


Was thinking the same thing :roflmao:


----------



## plague

Now u gotta see a. Picture of the person holding there screen name saying its them to make sure the pics up to date to buy wheels


----------



## nisra

plague said:


> Now u gotta see a. Picture of the person holding there screen name saying its them to make sure the pics up to date to buy wheels


I'm sure JD's handler in the witness relocation program would be more than willing to pose. I heard they still let then "earn" just on a smaller scale when they enter


----------



## aztecsef1

I called talked to Pat he seemed like he was only interested in finding distributors and not selling single wheels, can you please clarify this? I asked for a price of 72 spokes said they are $1200 buy brand is Zeus... So I'm asking will these be sold to individuals or distributors?


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Both the zenith and Zeus threads sound kind of fishy! It's been pretty quiet on both these threads. Especially the zenith thread where tami called out mark saying Coker owns the name not him. :dunno:


----------



## nisra

Could also be Nicky from envious touch. One way to find out, quick someone order some engraved rims :roflmao:


----------



## nisra

Deja vu...


----------



## CCC925

LOL ^^^^^


----------



## Lowrider19

I'm ready to see a website or something with pics and set prices on the "75 spokes" and the 100 spokes,with styles of knockoffs,chips,etc.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

I smell a scam


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

DanielDucati said:


> "ZE"-ZEnith-------> "US"-hUStle harder---------->" Z-E-U-S "...............discuss? :drama:


sounds about right danny, if you made thousands of dollars off of scamming people out of wheels with no repercussion's wouldn't you try and do it again???


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Lowrider19

"What you got on my 40,homie?"


Ragtop Ted said:


>


----------



## DanielDucati

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I smell a scam


_Last edited by Tami; Today at __02:13 PM __ 


:drama:_


----------



## lowdeville

DanielDucati said:


> "ZE"-ZEnith-------> "US"-hUStle harder---------->" Z-E-U-S "...............discuss? :drama:


:nicoderm::h5:
Thinking the same thing:inout:


----------



## nisra

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I smell a scam


I smell easy money


----------



## 46'Areosedan

It's the best deals around!:rimshot:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

The answer is; We are established as a manufacturer, unfortunately no internet sales direct at this time: BUT you can buy direct at the auto swaps and car shows we are at, and we do AZ often. We will have distributors next week, truth is not an easy task these days to find someone honest.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I really don't know who you are so not much for me to say about you!!! You can smell a scam as much as you would like. You are more than welcome to do a background check on me. When we owned ROADSTER WHEELS INC. / ZENITH WHEELS We were not in the business to scam people. That's one reason we are going to have a very reputable distributor for you. Not an easy task!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Tami said:


> The answer is; We are established as a manufacturer, unfortunately no internet sales direct at this time: BUT you can buy direct at the auto swaps and car shows we are at, and we do AZ often. We will have distributors next week, truth is not an easy task these days to find someone honest.


Lol


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> What A Dirty Out Of Control Shop!
> 
> Why would they even repersent them selfs like that?
> 
> I would not buy any thing from them you can tell what kind of work they are doing in there.


 WOULD IT MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER IF WE TOOK FAKE PICTURES, LIKE HALF THE OTHER PEOPLE, SORRY BUT WE ARE ALL WORK...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Haters are gonna hate!!


----------



## plague

So you owned a part of zenith or someone in your family, I like to see a picture of you holding a sign with your screen name in front of those pics you posted, how come you just started posting your wheels forsale after all these years,


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*"ZEUS" WIRE WHEELS in LONG BEACH*

First off Im going to say Pat will be at the LONG BEACH auto swap tomarrow next to Raul the LUGNUT KING. SOOOOO, if you would like to see our wheels, please come see him. Sorry there is so much hee haw about PRICE PRICE PRICES. I get it there are a lot of HATERS out there, but we come from a very reputable background. We are licensed as a manufacturer, not direct internet sales, but we can sell to you if you would like to see us at one of the auto swaps, come by our shop, or even some of the car shows we attend. I have been through the ringer trying to find an honest distributor for you and it hasn't been easy. Angel loaded up on wheels from us and I thought that was going to be the distributor for you BUT the next thing I knew him and Mark opened up ZENITH WIRE WHEELS. LOL if Coker wouldn't of bought it from my father in law, I might of been dumb enough to think we had rights to the name. ANYWAYS I do have one great distributor for you right now; and that would be " ROADSTAR ROBINSON"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Skzanoma

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Haters are gonna hate!!


RR you selling? $$$ 15x7 rev chrome to Fla. 3 bar KO?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

plague said:


> So you owned a part of zenith or someone in your family, I like to see a picture of you holding a sign with your screen name in front of those pics you posted, how come you just started posting your wheels forsale after all these years,


 HERES THE STORY FOR YOU; Back in 1989 My father in law Ray Marchisset started the company ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS, INC. in Fresno CA. Because we had so much constant traveling to LA, he moved the company to Orange Co. CA. Through the years he and Jim Craig became great friends and when Jim became ill, he sold ZENITH to Ray so then we became ROADSTER/ZENITH, we also owned Roadwing. Pat who was Rays son had been with the company since day zero and I did distributor sales with companies such as Big O, Discount/Americas Tire, Les Schwab, Shortys Hydraulics, Reds, and the old Lowrider Hydraulics etc; Ray and his wife decided to sell the company to Craig Irvine and Mr. Coker of Coker Tires in 2008. At that time all partys on our side had to sign a No Compete or trade secret agreement for 5 years. The 5 years are now over and building wheels is Pats passion, so that is where we are and where we've been!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I'll do my best to answer all PMs with great prices/shipping quotes and anyother info needed

Thanks RR.


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Right on Nick! Customer service at its finest


----------



## BIG RED

How many more topics are needed?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

BIG RED said:


> How many more topics are needed?


One more. I'll start it right now


----------



## highliner

So are Roadstars back on the market


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

highliner said:


> So are Roadstars back on the market


No I wish.. That would be the day


----------



## highliner

Nice stash is still og then was about to sell lol


----------



## BIG RED

Ragtop Ted said:


> One more. I'll start it right now


:h5:


----------



## MEGAKRON

I can vouch for this story to be true ,pat has always been doing wire wheels and his dad did own the zenith name.


----------



## 62ssrag

Alot Of the of his wheels have been for sale on layitlow already ,but other people have been selling them. Where do you think alot of the tru classics, tru rays, tru spokes, & even crosslace been coming from recently. He and and his family are defenitly the real thing. And like i've been saying for years the wire wheel game is a small world. I know for a a fact he has bee suppling alot of the local builders with parts, and everybody in the wire wheel game owes it to his dad. From people in az to nor cal and allpoints in between


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Yezir homie thats very true ...an also 9x outta 10 if you Or anyone you know is riding or has bought tru spokes true classics Or tru rays in the last 5 years your rolling on the wheels that pat has restored.. but again you can't argue with Lay it low they know it all lol


----------



## nisra

Wicked Wayz said:


> Right on Nick! Customer service at its finest


Oh shit :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yezir homie thats very true ...an also 9x outta 10 if you Or anyone you know is riding or has bought tru spokes true classics Or tru rays in the last 5 years your rolling on the wheels that pat has restored.. but again you can't argue with Lay it low they know it all lol


Well unless your eyes have been closed for the past few years one can understand how people will be cynical about another wheel company riding the coat tails involving zenith. 

I bet they would have been received better if they did not mention any connection and just proved themselves with a quality product delivered on time. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BIG RED said:


> Well unless your eyes have been closed for the past few years one can understand how people will be cynical about another wheel company riding the coat tails involving zenith.
> 
> I bet they would have been received better if they did not mention any connection and just proved themselves with a quality product delivered on time. Just my .02 cents.


QFT


----------



## UCETAH

:thumbsup: those who know know


62ssrag said:


> Alot Of the of his wheels have been for sale on layitlow already ,but other people have been selling them. Where do you think alot of the tru classics, tru rays, tru spokes, & even crosslace been coming from recently. He and and his family are defenitly the real thing. And like i've been saying for years the wire wheel game is a small world. I know for a a fact he has bee suppling alot of the local builders with parts, and everybody in the wire wheel game owes it to his dad. From people in az to nor cal and allpoints in between


----------



## DanielDucati

So Mark(That resurrected Zenith in campbell ca.) is actually selling Zues Wire Wheels( but calling them Zeniths) because all the parts were bought from Zeus Wire Wheels.....Right? ..................And every one gets there stainless steel/chrome nipples and stainless steel/chrome spokes thru Buchanan?????.....And Joe is punching and selling barrels/bands in LA for $25 Raw and $85 Chrome to everyone in the wheel game......So what are we really buying?????????:drama:


----------



## a415er4life

DanielDucati said:


> So Mark(That resurrected Zenith in campbell ca.) is actually selling Zues Wire Wheels( but calling them Zeniths) because all the parts were bought from Zeus Wire Wheels.....Right? ..................And every one gets there stainless steel/chrome nipples and stainless steel/chrome spokes thru Buchanan?????.....And Joe is punching and selling barrels/bands in LA for $25 Raw and $85 Chrome to everyone in the wheel game......So what are we really buying?????????:drama:


great info !


----------



## UCETAH

to me it sounds like everything is being MADE IN U.S.A


----------



## BIG RED

UCETAH said:


> to me it sounds like everything is being MADE IN U.S.A


The silver lining in the cloud of confusion.


----------



## DanielDucati

*ZEUS Wire Wheels Inc.*









Thats all you gotta know!!!!!!


----------



## Mafioso1988

More info???


----------



## BIG RED

Really???? Another topic :facepalm:


----------



## UCETAH

:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati

Mafioso1988 said:


> More info???


 
http://forums.motorcars-ltd.com/showthread.php?t=13449


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Lol


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

word on the street is zeus wheels = jd hustle harder


----------



## 46'Areosedan

"ZEUS" WIRE WHEELS in LONG BEACH
First off Im going to say Pat will be at the LONG BEACH auto swap tomarrow next to Raul the LUGNUT KING. SOOOOO, if you would like to see our wheels, please come see him. Sorry there is so much hee haw about PRICE PRICE PRICES. I get it there are a lot of HATERS out there, but we come from a very reputable background. We are licensed as a manufacturer, not direct internet sales, but we can sell to you if you would like to see us at one of the auto swaps, come by our shop, or even some of the car shows we attend. I have been through the ringer trying to find an honest distributor for you and it hasn't been easy. Angel loaded up on wheels from us and I thought that was going to be the distributor for you BUT the next thing I knew him and Mark opened up ZENITH WIRE WHEELS. LOL if Coker wouldn't of bought it from my father in law, I might of been dumb enough to think we had rights to the name. ANYWAYS I do have one great distributor for you right now; and that would be " ROADSTAR ROBINSON"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Ok,let me be your Eastern/Southern distributor then.......damn,if it's that easy to become one. Seriously.


----------



## Lowrider19

And also,Ucetah would be a good distributor.....he has 801wheels.com


----------



## 925rider

i'll take one also... how hard can it be to take a order and make quotes


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol


----------



## UCETAH

:h5::x:


Lowrider19 said:


> And also,Ucetah would be a good distributor.....he has 801wheels.com


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I don't care who's making them, shoot me a price on what I inquired about. My $$$ is covered whether legit or not so I'm ready to buy if you know the pricing on the items for sale.


----------



## kaos283

:drama:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> Well unless your eyes have been closed for the past few years one can understand how people will be cynical about another wheel company riding the coat tails involving zenith.
> 
> I bet they would have been received better if they did not mention any connection and just proved themselves with a quality product delivered on time. Just my .02 cents.


 OF COURSE; I HAVE AN ANSWER FOR YOU!!!!! Look at all the shit all the HATERS HAVE ALREADY GIVEN ME, and I don't care who you might of sent your stuff too, we might of been the ones that actually did the restorations thru that time period. (Charlie, excluded-He's an honest guy!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

a415er4life said:


> great info !


 MY 2cents on your comment. Hard to say at this point on your 1st question #2-Not always #3-Maybe, Maybe not, a lot does come from Joe and some come from us.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Just want to say THANKS, to all that have stopped by to see us in GLENDALE AZ and LONGBEACH. and WAY TO GO to the 4 trophy winners of the LA SUPERSHOW that had the restored 45 spoke TRU CLASSIC and TRU SPOKE wheels restored by Pat>HATERS; Maybe you're wrong and he does know what he's doing!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

LOL


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Tami said:


> Just want to say THANKS, to all that have stopped by to see us in GLENDALE AZ and LONGBEACH. and WAY TO GO to the 4 trophy winners of the LA SUPERSHOW that had the restored 45 spoke TRU CLASSIC and TRU SPOKE wheels restored by Pat>HATERS; Maybe you're wrong and he does know what he's doing!!!!


I ain't hating but why open another "Zeus" topic?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

46'Areosedan said:


> I ain't hating but why open another "Zeus" topic?


No kidding. Zeus could be 100% legit but once you read through the topics it makes you wonder. Never did get any prices on what I asked about either.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

46'Areosedan said:


> I ain't hating but why open another "Zeus" topic?


 AND "WHY NOT"??? I believe it was a yell out of THANKS, and I didn't see your name on it. Sorry about your Luck


----------



## Tami at Zeus

cashmoneyspeed said:


> No kidding. Zeus could be 100% legit but once you read through the topics it makes you wonder. Never did get any prices on what I asked about either.


 WHAT DO YOU HAVE TO WONDER ABOUT, Im wondering when I can quit answering the same questions.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

cashmoneyspeed said:


> No kidding. Zeus could be 100% legit but once you read through the topics it makes you wonder. Never did get any prices on what I asked about either.


Well according to tami they are legit and I don't doubt it. But she did choose to associate themselves with zenith wire wheels from the get go so people are going to have concerns. Call it "hating" or whatever you want.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

I won't buy wheels from a company that uses the term "hating"


----------



## SAUL

Lol!!!


----------



## plague

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I won't buy wheels from a company that uses the term "hating"


Haha


----------



## bounce13

Tami said:


> WHAT DO YOU HAVE TO WONDER ABOUT, Im wondering when I can quit answering the same questions.


coming out the way you did and being linked to zenith and the fact that lowriders have been shit on by ALOT of "wire wheel companys/sellers" in the last few years makes all of us weary of any new company/product that comes out now. answering smart, stupid, mean, nice and the same questions over and over again is part of any company and if that is to much trouble or a waste of time maybe this is not the right job for you and again with everything lowriders have gone through and the whole situation with this you are going to get a lot of questions and crap thrown at you and you have two ways to deal with this--- answer every question promply and nicely regardless of how mean or asinine to show you are the company you want to be and want us to buy from or give little info, be mean, be evasive and have a poor repport with people who could be future customers even if they are assholes. remember customers pick you--you dont pick them. with all that being said i hope everything works out becuse we NEED more then a couple of wire wheel companys out there making quality rims so please dont take this as hate or disrespect or taking sides, just one potential customers opinion. thank you


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

this why i roll Daytons and only Daytons :nicoderm:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

cashmoneyspeed said:


> No kidding. Zeus could be 100% legit but once you read through the topics it makes you wonder. Never did get any prices on what I asked about either.


That's why I said why another topic? There are several and the question was answered in one of them. She said that Roadster Robinson was going to be their distributor. You have to contact him for pricing.


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> OF COURSE; I HAVE AN ANSWER FOR YOU!!!!! Look at all the shit all the HATERS HAVE ALREADY GIVEN ME, and I don't care who you might of sent your stuff too, we might of been the ones that actually did the restorations thru that time period. (Charlie, excluded-He's an honest guy!!!


LoL best of luck to you.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

46'Areosedan said:


> That's why I said why another topic? There are several and the question was answered in one of them. She said that Roadster Robinson was going to be their distributor. You have to contact him for pricing.


Yeah, I called a reputable company, got a price and what I need. Maybe next time ill get an answer from Zeus if they havent ever had to answer it before, lmfao. Here's one potential customer that could have been a customer already. No loss to me, I've seen a ton of "wheel guys" come an go.


----------



## 925rider

Tami said:


> OF COURSE; I HAVE AN ANSWER FOR YOU!!!!! Look at all the shit all the HATERS HAVE ALREADY GIVEN ME, and I don't care who you might of sent your stuff too, we might of been the ones that actually did the restorations thru that time period. (Charlie, excluded-He's an honest guy!!!


No wonder why you need distributors to take your orders..your going to scare everyone away with that attitude


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## juangotti

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yezir homie thats very true ...an also 9x outta 10 if you Or anyone you know is riding or has bought tru spokes true classics Or tru rays in the last 5 years your rolling on the wheels that pat has restored.. *but again you can't argue with Lay it low they know it all lol*


Can you blame them for being cautious? People in this forum have been ripped for thousands of dollars and some random guy with half a story comes in here and says he now sells wires. Yeah if you are in Cali you new about him apparently, but if your in Texas, Midwest, Atlanta etc you new nothing. So yes folks are going to ask questions and want to see pics, a website and genuine feedback. Yes you have the trolls but that comes with any internet forum. If the guy is genuine and it sounds like he is. Then I hope this company takes off. The lowrider gods know we need a competitive market.


----------



## ALTERED ONES

PAT IS A GOOD GUY AND HAS GOOD USA MADE RIMS,,,GOOD SELLER NO BULLSHIT


----------



## juangotti

925rider said:


> *No wonder why you need distributors to take your orders..your going to scare everyone away with that attitude*


x2 You have to respect the fact that a shit load of folks got ripped off for thousands of dollars


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Tami said:


> Just want to say THANKS, to all that have stopped by to see us in GLENDALE AZ and LONGBEACH. and WAY TO GO to the 4 trophy winners of the LA SUPERSHOW that had the restored 45 spoke TRU CLASSIC and TRU SPOKE wheels restored by Pat>HATERS; Maybe you're wrong and he does know what he's doing!!!!


Do you have pics of wheels that are currently being restored? How much do you charge to restore a set?


----------



## La Skzanoma

If your selling direct, link up some Ebay listings for those not in the area....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Yes I know, here I am again. First off I want to say; I have read and taken to heart all of your comments. We are just starting off on this venture again and I am just still learning how this forum is working and how to answer the threads, to me this website is not as easy to operate as myspace, facebook,craigslist etc and my threads are flying in a lot of the wrong places. I don't have the time to be on here constantly even though I would love to be. I will try to respond individually to most of your questions as often as I can. ALOT of you have commented that you don't like my attitude and would think twice about buying wheels from me. Im not going to apologize for my attitude because actually I am really a pretty cool person and I get along with practically everyone, it doesn't matter what age or race you are!!! I love the fact that each day is a new day, I love being able to help anyone out, I love being a mentor to younger teens and adults who have no one to help them. I love helping with animals that need our help. Maybe a lot of you think I should just focus on pushing our wheels but that's not what life is all about, its about being genuine and honest. I KNOW how screwed over a lot of you have been and I don't blame you for being upset and that is what Im trying to change by taking this slow, I cant handle all your demands on my own and I wish I could. That is why I have to have distributors that you can trust. We are here for you if you need restorations, call the number and we can help direct for that, But there is no such thing as a new ZENITH wheel, the real deal can only be restored. Its slower for us because we are trying to give you new options without being copycats, We are in the process of a new spinner, a new locking system, and change up for spoke ammounts offered. Remember the saying Rome wasn't built in a day. Im signing out for now but my intentions are bringing HONESTY back to the LOWRIDER community, XOXO TAMI


----------



## BIG RED

Already.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

helping animals :roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc

any pics of tami??? just saying


----------



## ballin58

MAKIN MONEY said:


> helping animals :roflmao:


helping animals oh shit where did that come from people come on here to find wheels if u wanna help animals shit go to the humane society. I would like to hear from the builder himself pat take control of this zeus topic gettin outta hand.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Glad to hear you don't discriminate when it comes to age or race. Happy you help animals. Wtf ? What a fucking crock of shit. GTFO this forum


----------



## 46'Areosedan

TTT


----------



## 46'Areosedan

TTT


----------



## 46'Areosedan

TTT


----------



## 46'Areosedan

After going thru all you're other topics it would look like you do know how to post. Can you please stick to one topic??


----------



## 925rider

To much...laid it out to thick now:facepalm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## slo

i do not appreciate being called an animal 

Thank you


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MODs,

Please move to Off Topic!


Thank u!

AE


----------



## CCC925

925rider said:


> To much...laid it out to thick now:facepalm:


X2


----------



## Mr Gee

:drama:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

slo said:


> i do not appreciate being called an animal
> 
> Thank you


 I like your sense of humor!!!


----------



## plague

These topics are killer


----------



## Tami at Zeus

46'Areosedan said:


> :werd:


 Let's do discuss; a lot of the things you've had to say about "Zeus" zenith, etc. .. I was driving last night thinking why am trying so hard at this, well all who want to keep knocking us its like this. We took the 5 yr no compete court ruling when WE, WE, WE sold ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS INC/ZENITH to COKER TIRE who now, regardless of who likes the idea of it or not NOW owns the name. We didn't reopen with the name Zenith because; the name belongs to someone else, Jim Craig is dead, Ray Marchisset is dead. THE WHEEL and name really only belongs to those of you who own them from the past. Could of been us, could of ben Jim, who knows because we did own all rights, it really doesn't matter. For the most part, WE were one out of the3 biggest names around DAYTON/ROADSTER/ZENITH. And guess what here we are again, different day but the same damn wheels you've been driving on for 30 years. WE INVENTED "ZEUS" we legally needed a new name. And BTW, youre not going to catch me knocking a competitor unless needed, but really WTH is this mixup with names and putting us with a so called real zenith, whos the real one. Anyone can answer that on there own cuz Zenith is not around. The new guys wont answer your name questions except for our lawyer is dealing with it, heres my answer BULL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED

Like I said in another thread Tami if you would have came on here and did not associate with the name zenith you would probably have be well received. 

The amount of bullshit people went threw and the amount of money that was stolen from people is going to make the community gun shy about trusting a company that would mention any attachment with a known scammer.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> Like I said in another thread Tami if you would have came on here and did not associate with the name zenith you would probably have be well received.
> 
> The amount of bullshit people went threw and the amount of money that was stolen from people is going to make the community gun shy about trusting a company that would mention any attachment with a known scammer.


 I GET WHAT you are saying to me but you have to get that, we are the same reputable manufacturer that we were. I am sorry to the people that this happened too, but none of the association, except quality has to do with our company. This person did this to you on his own. He was not working with us, anyone can take a name and run with it.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Tami said:


> Let's do discuss; a lot of the things you've had to say about "Zeus" zenith, etc. .. I was driving last night thinking why am trying so hard at this, well all who want to keep knocking us its like this. We took the 5 yr no compete court ruling when WE, WE, WE sold ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS INC/ZENITH to COKER TIRE who now, regardless of who likes the idea of it or not NOW owns the name. We didn't reopen with the name Zenith because; the name belongs to someone else, Jim Craig is dead, Ray Marchisset is dead. THE WHEEL and name really only belongs to those of you who own them from the past. Could of been us, could of ben Jim, who knows because we did own all rights, it really doesn't matter. For the most part, WE were one out of the3 biggest names around DAYTON/ROADSTER/ZENITH. And guess what here we are again, different day but the same damn wheels you've been driving on for 30 years. WE INVENTED "ZEUS" we legally needed a new name. And BTW, youre not going to catch me knocking a competitor unless needed, but really WTH is this mixup with names and putting us with a so called real zenith, whos the real one. Anyone can answer that on there own* cuz Zenith is not around. The new guys wont answer your name questions except for our lawyer is dealing with it, heres my answer BULL!!!!!!!!*


Preach!






BIG RED said:


> Like I said in another thread Tami if you would have came on here and did not associate with the name zenith you would probably have be well received.


How the hell is this lady getting all this shit for simply stating that a member of her family LEGALLY owned the Zenith name back in the day? Yet some shyster from San Jose comes into this same forum & claims to own the Zenith name & 10-20 motherfuckers immediately jump on his nuts to congratulate him, give their great sellers stories, and all around dick ride the guy. All without even questioning not only the legal ramifications of using that name, but also the moral ones as well. 

I guess Mark was right about on one thing...name really does mean everything around here, even a burned out name like Zenith, because instead of giving this lady with a legitimate business (& name) a chance, y'all would much rather rag on her & then turn around & buy some bootleg shit. SMFH


----------



## Tami at Zeus

GOOD NEWS, This week 2 guys a lot of you might know, one well known in hydraulics and both established in the lowrider community will be introducing themselves and be able to answer a lot of the questions you have including prices. Not available yet, we will be test marketing a new spinner that will be available with our wheels and also changeable to most the wheels you have, so what we would like is your feedback on the design. We will also be making some new emblems that will give you the choice. AND WE ARE a manufacturer and inventors, so if you have ideas you would love that might be feasible, pass it along, it could be a possibility.....


----------



## UCETAH

:nicoderm: We will also be making some new emblems :nicoderm:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Tami said:


> Let's do discuss; a lot of the things you've had to say about "Zeus" zenith, etc. .. I was driving last night thinking why am trying so hard at this, well all who want to keep knocking us its like this. We took the 5 yr no compete court ruling when WE, WE, WE sold ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS INC/ZENITH to COKER TIRE who now, regardless of who likes the idea of it or not NOW owns the name. We didn't reopen with the name Zenith because; the name belongs to someone else, Jim Craig is dead, Ray Marchisset is dead. THE WHEEL and name really only belongs to those of you who own them from the past. Could of been us, could of ben Jim, who knows because we did own all rights, it really doesn't matter. For the most part, WE were one out of the3 biggest names around DAYTON/ROADSTER/ZENITH. And guess what here we are again, different day but the same damn wheels you've been driving on for 30 years. WE INVENTED "ZEUS" we legally needed a new name. And BTW, youre not going to catch me knocking a competitor unless needed, but really WTH is this mixup with names and putting us with a so called real zenith, whos the real one. Anyone can answer that on there own cuz Zenith is not around. The new guys wont answer your name questions except for our lawyer is dealing with it, heres my answer BULL!!!!!!!!


Any pics on the current wheels you guys are restoring?


----------



## UCETAH

JIM R.I.P RAY R.I.P JD R.I.P? WHO IS NEXT TO BE R.I.P??


----------



## UCETAH

JIM R.I.P RAY R.I.P JD R.I.P? WHO IS NEXT TO BE R.I.P??


----------



## UCETAH

JIM R.I.P RAY R.I.P JD R.I.P? WHO IS NEXT TO BE R.I.P??


----------



## UCETAH

JIM R.I.P RAY R.I.P JD R.I.P? WHO IS NEXT TO BE R.I.P??


----------



## UCETAH

JIM R.I.P RAY R.I.P JD R.I.P? WHO IS NEXT TO BE R.I.P??


----------



## UCETAH

JIM R.I.P RAY R.I.P JD R.I.P? WHO IS NEXT TO BE R.I.P??


----------



## BIG RED

En Sabah Nur said:


> Preach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell is this lady getting all this shit for simply stating that a member of her family LEGALLY owned the Zenith name back in the day? Yet some shyster from San Jose comes into this same forum & claims to own the Zenith name & 10-20 motherfuckers immediately jump on his nuts to congratulate him, give their great sellers stories, and all around dick ride the guy. All without even questioning not only the legal ramifications of using that name, but also the moral ones as well.
> 
> I guess Mark was right about on one thing...name really does mean everything around here, even a burned out name like Zenith, because instead of giving this lady with a legitimate business (& name) a chance, y'all would much rather rag on her & then turn around & buy some bootleg shit. SMFH


:facepalm:

Why ride the coat tails of a name that has been shit on?

Everyone started from nothing be it Dayton or the og Zenith or any other wheel company or any company for that matter and the ones that do a good job with a good product and good customer service end up doing good. 

My whole point is if they did not mention the Zenith connection there would not be a mob of people jumping on them. 

My 02 cents would have came on here showed the product give good customer service and go from there. 

It would seem they really don't need to ride the coat tails of zenith if what Tami says is true and that many of us on rebuilt Tru's where more then likely rebuilt buy them anyway and would show that they are a good company putting out a good product regardless of there name. 

Zenith is a trashed name no matter how you want to look at it unless they are the og ones and not the shit that thief put out or did not put out and took the money and ran. 

Hope they prosper and deliver a great product and being built in the USA it's a company people should support. Fuck the china made cheap garbage.


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I'll do my best to answer all PMs with great prices/shipping quotes and anyother info needed
> 
> Thanks RR.


nice!


----------



## En Sabah Nur

BIG RED said:


> My whole point is if they did not mention the Zenith connection there would not be a mob of people jumping on them.


And my whole point was there's a shit storm of animosity pointed towards this lady for simply mentioning some of her credentials & providing a back story of her/her family's experience.




BIG RED said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Why ride the coat tails of a name that has been shit on?
> 
> Everyone started from nothing be it Dayton or the og Zenith or any other wheel company or any company for that matter and the ones that do a good job with a good product and good customer service end up doing good.
> 
> My 02 cents would have came on here showed the product give good customer service and go from there.
> 
> It would seem they really don't need to ride the coat tails of zenith if what Tami says is true and that many of us on rebuilt Tru's where more then likely rebuilt buy them anyway and would show that they are a good company putting out a good product regardless of there name.
> 
> Zenith is a trashed name no matter how you want to look at it unless they are the og ones and not the shit that thief put out or did not put out and took the money and ran.
> 
> Hope they prosper and deliver a great product and being built in the USA it's a company people should support. Fuck the china made cheap garbage.


 
You made some very valid points. They are some of the exact same points I tried to make in the Zenith topic. So tell ya what, since you obviously feel so strongly about exposing fraudulent business practices and or fraudulent individuals, why don't you head into the Zenith topic & repeat all of the points that you just made in there? 'Cause to me, the outrage & clowin' in here seems to be a little bit misplaced. Where were all of you when some asshole claiming to be making genuine Zenith Wire Wheels started up a topic using that name? There wasn't much outrage from you or frankly anybody else for that matter. Y'all just gave his bitch ass a pass. Why? Tami is NOT using the name. Mark is...who's the real motherfucker "riding coat tails?" At least she took the time to come up with a new name that didn't include the words: Of California, Of [_insert your state here_], Corp, or Campbell. Furthermore, it seems to me the lady is trying to establish a name for herself, but is too busy instead defending herself & her family.


----------



## KURSED1

Relax hyna. Jus build ur wheels, sell em. Be legit about ur business And quit responding to the negative bullshit ur getting from everyone. It makes u look bad too. Quit bickering.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

En Sabah Nur said:


> And my whole point was there's a shit storm of animosity pointed towards this lady for simply mentioning some of her credentials & providing a back story of her/her family's experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made some very valid points. They are some of the exact same points I tried to make in the Zenith topic. So tell ya what, since you obviously feel so strongly about exposing fraudulent business practices and or fraudulent individuals, why don't you head into the Zenith topic & repeat all of the points that you just made in there? 'Cause to me, the outrage & clowin' in here seems to be a little bit misplaced. Where were all of you when some asshole claiming to be making genuine Zenith Wire Wheels started up a topic using that name? There wasn't much outrage from you or frankly anybody else for that matter. Y'all just gave his bitch ass a pass. Why? Tami is NOT using the name. Mark is...who's the real motherfucker "riding coat tails?" At least she took the time to come up with a new name that didn't include the words: Of California, Of [_insert your state here_], Corp, or Campbell. Furthermore, it seems to me the lady is trying to establish a name for herself, but is too busy instead defending herself & her family.


words of wisdom speaking the truth


----------



## BIG RED

En Sabah Nur said:


> And my whole point was there's a shit storm of animosity pointed towards this lady for simply mentioning some of her credentials & providing a back story of her/her family's experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made some very valid points. They are some of the exact same points I tried to make in the Zenith topic. So tell ya what, since you obviously feel so strongly about exposing fraudulent business practices and or fraudulent individuals, why don't you head into the Zenith topic & repeat all of the points that you just made in there? 'Cause to me, the outrage & clowin' in here seems to be a little bit misplaced. Where were all of you when some asshole claiming to be making genuine Zenith Wire Wheels started up a topic using that name? There wasn't much outrage from you or frankly anybody else for that matter. Y'all just gave his bitch ass a pass. Why? Tami is NOT using the name. Mark is...who's the real motherfucker "riding coat tails?" At least she took the time to come up with a new name that didn't include the words: Of California, Of [_insert your state here_], Corp, or Campbell. Furthermore, it seems to me the lady is trying to establish a name for herself, but is too busy instead defending herself & her family.


I see you are missing my.point and I'm not trying to out them. 

All I have been trying to say was why associate yourself with a name that is garbage? 

I'm not bashing them as you seem to think just adding my thoughts.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

46'Areosedan said:


> Any pics on the current wheels you guys are restoring?


 Im going to be putting up some new pics later today and also showing how the new spinner actually will work


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> Im going to be putting up some new pics later today and also showing how the new spinner actually will work


 uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

UCETAH said:


> :nicoderm: We will also be making some new emblems :nicoderm:


 hopefully something everyone can relate to, without the burnedout eagle on it, IDEAS???????


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> GOOD NEWS, This week 2 guys a lot of you might know, one well known in hydraulics and both established in the lowrider community will be introducing themselves and be able to answer a lot of the questions you have including prices. Not available yet, we will be test marketing a new spinner that will be available with our wheels and also changeable to most the wheels you have, so what we would like is your feedback on the design. We will also be making some new emblems that will give you the choice. AND WE ARE a manufacturer and inventors, so if you have ideas you would love that might be feasible, pass it along, it could be a possibility.....


I wonder who those 2 guys are?


----------



## jimmyscustoms

Im confused, why not just post some prices I rather deal direct with Pat and cut the middleman out, or do we just buy the wheels at the swapmeet in Phoenix?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"ZEUS"Wire Wheels


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"ZEUS"Wire Wheels


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"ZEUS"


----------



## Richiecool69elka

implala66 said:


> I wonder who those 2 guys are?


I Guess its a Secret for Now.:shh:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Badass!!
Gotta love A locking sys keep your rims on your car w/o worry no ko caps backing off here
can't wait to see these in person

TTT


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> "ZEUS"Wire Wheels


 OK, like I said earlier this spinner setup is still in the works process BUT, I wanted to try and give you an idea on how the system is going to be working. You have the option of wearing it with dbl look or you can easily switch it to have 4 points and then as long as the feedback is good enough to move on, we will be doing our own hex you can mix it up with. And I am working hard on new emblems. Im sure you all have at least an extra minute, please give me feedback and any ideas of what you might want to see on an emblem besides the overly used eagle.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jimmyscustoms said:


> Im confused, why not just post some prices I rather deal direct with Pat and cut the middleman out, or do we just buy the wheels at the swapmeet in Phoenix?


 Im sorry, I know this is making things challenging. Right now honestly, you can cut out the middleman but you have to meet up with us at where ever it is we are or come on over to the shop, we can meet with you 24/7.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*"ZEUS" NEW SPINNER*

Im asking you all please, go to my 4:06 posting. LOOK at the new spinner protocall. Give me your feedback so if enough of you love it, we can start production. Give me emblem ideas (what could be cool, Im designing 6 different ones) 2 of them ive already picked out. We drill our own hubs, countersink and outters. New number of spokes or leave well enough alone.?????


----------



## johnnie65

Locking system is good idea. Not to big on the double 2 wing k/I u have, but for idea of wheel chips, since you guys are Zeus wheels a Zues chip would be Ideal, but for other ideas, maybe the impala logo, or try and get Lowrider logo if possible if u can work a deal, Chevy Bowtie could be another.


----------



## jes

Tami said:


> "ZEUS"Wire Wheels


how much is this going for, more or less?


----------



## jes

the locking KO $?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jes said:


> how much is this going for, more or less?


 cant give an honest answer on that yet, more so with the more feedback Ill get. This is one of the reasons we are asking you guys, NOT PAYING Outside costs will keep the cost down for you and that's what were trying to do.


----------



## Mr.Brown

Not too crazy on the number of pieces it has.


----------



## jspekdc2

:inout:......DAYTON's all the way since 1916


----------



## baggedout81

Ditch the top 2 wing style an do it in hex with a chip insert an you'll sell allot more of em


----------



## 46'Areosedan

I guess there ok if you want something different but not really liking them.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

jspekdc2 said:


> :inout:......DAYTON's all the way since 1916


QFT!


----------



## aztecsef1

My thoughts are the locking system is sweet but the two wings need a lil rethinking, I'd like to see a 3 bar straight ko like the true spokes but a actual knock off, with these it will make the cross lace appear to be a updated true spoke knock offs. I would also like to see some ko's that are 3 bar super swepts maybe even fluted. A lot of the classic designs are no longer being produced and a side from finding old stuff it would be nice to have the option to get any style knock off new... Just my thoughts


----------



## 62ssrag

I think if you got rid of The top wing made it an octagon where you can put a tool. You'll have a homerun. And something diffrent like a 2 ear swept like the series two. Or some canted ears where The ears are bent out instead Of flat


----------



## D-Cheeze

looks ok but i think a hex instead of the smaller ko piece would look better


----------



## MR.59

Tami said:


> "ZEUS"Wire Wheels


CAN A SET A SET OF ADAPTERS SINGLE PATTERN 5X5 FOR A GLASSHOUSE?
DON`T NEED THEM LOCKING


----------



## CoupeDTS

Lococholo said:


> FOR THE QUALITY OF THE WHEELS I RATHER DEAL WITH CHEQUE OR GBOYS BETTER PRICE GUARANTEED AS FAR AS QUALITY I WOULD GO TO THE WIRE WHEEL KING OR DAYTON I SEEN THESE ZEUS WHEELS AT SWAP MEET TO MANY FLAWS DOES NOT COMPARE TO A WIRE WHEEL KING OR DAYTON SO I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY SOMEONE WOULD PAY 1200 FOR THESE BLEM WHEELS NOW ON OTHER HAND IF THEY WERE PRICE LIKE A CHINA WHEEL I WOULD BUY THEM BUT TO RUN NEXT TO A TOP WHEEL THEY NEED ALOT OF IMPROVEMENTS





Lococholo said:


> AT SWAP MEET THEY PRICED ME AT 1200 WHEELS ONLY NO ACCESSORIES MY OPINION IS WAY OVER PRICED SINCE MADE WITH CHINA PARTS THE WHEEL THE SHOW ME HAD SMALL NIPPLES IN THE BACK AND BIG NIPPLES IN FRONT SO JUST PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THESE WHEELS FOR THE PEOPLE THAT DONT KNOW ANY BETTER





Lococholo said:


> I THINK THAT THE REASON THEY DNT WANNA DEAL STRAIGHT WITH CUSTOMERS AND LOOKING FOR MIDDLE MAN IS THEY KNOW THE ISSUES WITH THEIR WHEELS AND DNT WANNA DEAL WITH THE HEADACHES OF A ANGRY CUSTOMER DOESNT MAKE SENSE TO ME TO POST TOPIC U SELLING WHEELS BUT NOT DIRECT WHY WOULD WE WANNA CUT SOMEONE ELSE IN A PAY A LITTLE MORE


Lococholo tripped AE detector 
Lococholo seems to have multiple personalities using Zenith Wire Wheel Co and sanjo95116 and ballin58 and 66vert and Lococholo sharing the same computer.
:scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## 46'Areosedan




----------



## Richiecool69elka

CoupeDTS said:


> Lococholo tripped AE detector
> Lococholo seems to have multiple personalities using Zenith Wire Wheel Co and sanjo95116 and ballin58 and 66vert and Lococholo sharing the same computer.
> :scrutinize: :loco:


 :rofl: :sprint:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Snitching is fo .......

You all know the rest!

:inout:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*MESSAGE TO LOCOCHOLO*

NOT SORRY I EXPOSED YOUR BUDDIES, THE PEOPLE HAVE BEEN THROUGH ENOUGH. But a wise word to you DONT SLANDER me again, Ill get over it this time.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

johnnie65 said:


> Locking system is good idea. Not to big on the double 2 wing k/I u have, but for idea of wheel chips, since you guys are Zeus wheels a Zues chip would be Ideal, but for other ideas, maybe the impala logo, or try and get Lowrider logo if possible if u can work a deal, Chevy Bowtie could be another.


I appreciate your opinion. WHAT is a considerable lowrider logo that everyone can enjoy??? We cant copyright chevy as one of our own, but we do sell the chevy metal chip


----------



## Tami at Zeus

baggedout81 said:


> Ditch the top 2 wing style an do it in hex with a chip insert an you'll sell allot more of em


Thanks for the opinion, Im getting a lot of 50/50 and majority hex, which is going to be an option on top of the bottom 2 wing


----------



## Tami at Zeus

aztecsef1 said:


> My thoughts are the locking system is sweet but the two wings need a lil rethinking, I'd like to see a 3 bar straight ko like the true spokes but a actual knock off, with these it will make the cross lace appear to be a updated true spoke knock offs. I would also like to see some ko's that are 3 bar super swepts maybe even fluted. A lot of the classic designs are no longer being produced and a side from finding old stuff it would be nice to have the option to get any style knock off new... Just my thoughts


 I LOVE your thoughts and points well taken. It possibly could take a year; but Pats the one that invented our old fluted and personally has always been a fav on mine, he's already been thinking on it.


----------



## johnnie65

This should be in off topic.


Plus, not trying to step on your company toes, but could u keep the threads u keep making to a minimum? Seems like at least 1 or 2 more more Zues topics made everyday. Thought I ask.


----------



## KURSED1

johnnie65 said:


> This should be in off topic.
> 
> 
> Plus, not trying to step on your company toes, but could u keep the threads u keep making to a minimum? Seems like at least 1 or 2 more more Zues topics made everyday.
> Thought I ask.


Serio, shes trolling more than the vatos in off-topic.


----------



## Lowrider19

I like 2 wing sharkfin style,but that's just me. I like the look of 2 bar straights,but I like the look of a swept 2 or 3 wing cruising down the blvd.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

X2 GeeZeus Christ!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CoupeDTS said:


> Lococholo tripped AE detector
> Lococholo seems to have multiple personalities using Zenith Wire Wheel Co and sanjo95116 and ballin58 and 66vert and Lococholo sharing the same computer.
> :scrutinize: :loco:


Ahh O... Busted!!!
Bwahahahahahajajaja


----------



## MR.59

CoupeDTS said:


> Lococholo tripped AE detector
> Lococholo seems to have multiple personalities using Zenith Wire Wheel Co and sanjo95116 and ballin58 and 66vert and Lococholo sharing the same computer.
> :scrutinize: :loco:


:drama:
SOMEONE WITH TROLL ACCOUNTS? ON LAY IT LOW? NO WAY!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*PAPERS HAVE BEEN SERVED(ZENITH)*

For all of you who were not sure what name was what and WHOs,???? Coker Tire has served the paperwork


----------



## Tami at Zeus

LOSTBOY said:


> I think they look sick! I'd sport them. Do one gold and one chrome, gold spokes, nips, and center. :thumbsup:


 Very creative thinking, Luv it!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

baggedout81 said:


> Ditch the top 2 wing style an do it in hex with a chip insert an you'll sell allot more of em


 Wanted to clarify that, it will be owners choice, you can ditch the top 2 wing anytime you want and switch to a hex with chip of your choice. keep giving opinions because this is still giving us a 50/50 reaction and we may (hopefully not) have to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## La Skzanoma

Tami said:


> WHAT is a considerable lowrider logo that everyone can enjoy???


"The Lowrider Man" The old logo with rounded glasses.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Tami said:


> For all of you who were not sure what name was what and WHOs,???? Coker Tire has served the paperwork


:sprint:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

La Skzanoma said:


> "The Lowrider Man" The old logo with rounded glasses.


 OMG, Youre right, I will ck copyrights, how cool, any others??


----------



## MR.59

Tami said:


> For all of you who were not sure what name was what and WHOs,???? Coker Tire has served the paperwork


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie

^^^agreed


----------



## baggedout81

Yeah,one thing ive always thought needed to be changed.How the shitty "tool" works.A tool needs to be made that grabs the "walls" of the knock off an not the edges.Every few weeks theres a post on here bout how some ones hex got rounded off because of the tool.There were wrenches made few yrs ago that used this idea

An yeah CNC some oldsmobile emblems


----------



## maguilera63

We need a little more info.......:dunno:


----------



## slo

Huh


----------



## CCC925

Not digging the lowrider logo


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ LoL


----------



## 66vert

Funny how u switch up on people when just weeks ago u were asking to borrow money pat why u upset pat because im not funding u anymore I would like some info to on zenith topic pat I kept quiet long enough dnt make me exposed u fuckers how ur shit really 
operates I thought we were koo wat r u so upset about because we build a better wheel then u aint no one sweatin u guys


----------



## 66vert

For the record I funded these guys for the past months but refused to after a while cause they started giving me garbage wheels so the last batch they made I told them to kick rocks so that wat they tryin to push on here now they will try to deny it but I can tell u cant trust someone desperate for money pat its gonna be first of month like it has been for past six months u need to borrow money jokester


----------



## jimmyscustoms

This just got interesting


----------



## lone star

Orly


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:drama::drama::drama: hopefully I don't run out of corn


----------



## BIG RED

:wow:


----------



## 66vert

Wat response r u gonna give now there is nothing bad u can say about me but answer this honestly am i lying


----------



## divine69impala

Why is the wire wheel industry so corrupt?? It makes it seem that you cant trust anybody.


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Wat response r u gonna give now there is nothing bad u can say about me but answer this honestly am i lying


Just finished these sets ill put them to a zeus wheel all day no comparison I still have some his so called zeus wheels to I will sell at discount price these r better put together cause it was the begining of his dads inventory now he just using watever he can get a hold of or cuttin his big spokes and mixmatched nipples again tami and pat am I lying and by the way dnt get jealous of wat other people do remember wat I have told from when we first started workin 
there is enough money around for everyone.


----------



## MR.59

66vert said:


> Funny how u switch up on people when just weeks ago u were asking to borrow money pat why u upset pat because im not funding u anymore I would like some info to on zenith topic pat I kept quiet long enough dnt make me exposed u fuckers how ur shit really
> operates I thought we were koo wat r u so upset about because we build a better wheel then u aint no one sweatin u guys


:drama:


----------



## MR.59

66vert said:


> For the record I funded these guys for the past months but refused to after a while cause they started giving me garbage wheels so the last batch they made I told them to kick rocks so that wat they tryin to push on here now they will try to deny it but I can tell u cant trust someone desperate for money pat its gonna be first of month like it has been for past six months u need to borrow money jokester


:drama::drama:


----------



## MR.59

66vert said:


> Just finished these sets ill put them to a zeus wheel all day no comparison I still have some his so called zeus wheels to I will sell at discount price these r better put together cause it was the begining of his dads inventory now he just using watever he can get a hold of or cuttin his big spokes and mixmatched nipples again tami and pat am I lying and by the way dnt get jealous of wat other people do remember wat I have told from when we first started workin
> there is enough money around for everyone.


 gold wheel looks nice!


----------



## the deuce

soooooo MARK is the poser???shit im lost with all the drama going on...and to think all this just to sell wheels ...im glad i bought daytons.


----------



## 66vert

When we opened our shop the original wire wheel co. in campbell yes we tried to get zenith back to campbell to restore its name cause my guys did work and were close friends of jim craig but it couldn happen. Yes we got people talking bad but lets keep it real zenith was given bad name by jd and his associates including pat but again he will never admit it but this zeus company will not last cause he doesn have the capital nor the drive to create a premium wire wheel


----------



## 46'Areosedan

divine69impala said:


> Why is the wire wheel industry so corrupt?? It makes it seem that you cant trust anybody.





the deuce said:


> soooooo MARK is the poser???shit im lost with all the drama going on...and to think all this just to sell wheels ...im glad i bought daytons.


Dayton wires since 1916!


----------



## 66vert

the deuce said:


> soooooo MARK is the poser???shit im lost with all the drama going on...and to think all this just to sell wheels ...im glad i bought daytons.


No mark isnt a poser. This is angel mark business partner of original wire wheel co. many people started talking bad about mark for tryin to bring the name back to campbell all he was tryin to do was restore the name it couldn happen but ask around legit people who have dealt with me or wire wheel co. they will tell u there is no drama or concerns to buy wheels through us


----------



## KURSED1

NO RESPONSE FROM TAMI.....MODS PLEASE DELETE ANY ZUES WIRE WHEEL RELATED TOPICS OR MOVE TO OFF-TOPIC....FUCK THIS NOVELA DRAMA...PINCHE ESCANDALOSA


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

these fake zenith guys have like 50 different user accounts. I hope none of you dumb fucks actually sent them money. This tami bitch is a fucking snitch 

Thank you MM


----------



## plague

I WOULDNT BUY ANY SHIT FROM ANY OF YOU GUYS, ITS LIKE A BAD WIRE WHEELS REALITY SHOW, AND YET ANOTHER TOPIC,


----------



## lone star

Roadstars and ds from here on out


----------



## 66vert

MAKIN MONEY said:


> these fake zenith guys have like 50 different user accounts. I hope none of you dumb fucks actually sent them money. This tami bitch is a fucking snitch
> 
> Thank you MM


Brotha for the record we are not zenith we are the original wire wheel co. and anyone is more then welcome to stop by our shop this is my personal user name


----------



## 66vert

lone star said:


> Roadstars and ds from here on out


Bro I just sold u some roadstar caps sent them out to you


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Brotha for the record we are not zenith we are the original wire wheel co. and anyone is more then welcome to stop by our shop this is my personal user name


Here are a few others we have done and in the works


----------



## the deuce

after private pm from MARK he mentioned he owed a set of wheels to some dude in texas...did that dude ever get his wheels?he never came back to post anything so im sure he probly got burned,your his biznes patna you should know.so i still think he a poser!!!!thats the reason i decide to buy d's


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Here are a few others we have done and in the works


14x7 reverse original skinny spokes if anyone visited jim craig when he was building wheels would recognize my guy that tune my wheels one of the best in the business


----------



## 66vert

the deuce said:


> after private pm from MARK he mentioned he owed a set of wheels to some dude in texas...did that dude ever get his wheels?he never came back to post anything so im sure he probly got burned,your his biznes patna you should know.so i still think he a poser!!!!thats the reason i decide to buy d's


Yes we finished them delivered them to freakytales past weekend here the pics I will also post pics next week of some we making for freakytales I am aware of wheels that my partner had pending we making sure they are getting done


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Yes we finished them delivered them to freakytales past weekend here the pics I will also post pics next week of some we making for freakytales I am aware of wheels that my partner had pending we making sure they are getting done


Here in first two wing locking knockoff samples will have some in stock in about four weeks


----------



## the deuce

that pick is the ones he fixed for AE...u got things twisted..


----------



## MR.LAC

You are Infringing on the name Zenith.


----------



## 66vert

the deuce said:


> that pick is the ones he fixed for AE...u got things twisted..


Those went to texas we have a set going to chicago if that the set you talking about one thing I can say is whatever is still pending I guarantee you will get finished


----------



## 66vert

MR.LAC said:


> You are Infringing on the name Zenith.


How is that we are not making a zenith our name is not zenith.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

the deuce said:


> soooooo MARK is the poser???shit im lost with all the drama going on...and to think all this just to sell wheels ...im glad i bought daytons.


:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

66vert said:


> Brotha for the record we are not zenith we are the original wire wheel co. and anyone is more then welcome to stop by our shop this is my personal user name










:thumbsup:


----------



## 66vert

MR.LAC said:


> The topic name say it all..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/367972-zenith-wire-wheels.html


Bro tami posted this topic


----------



## MR.LAC

66vert said:


> How is that we are not making a zenith our name is not zenith.


*What's this?:drama:

Click on the link to see with your own eyes ==>*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/367972-zenith-wire-wheels.html



CoupeDTS said:


> *Lococholo tripped AE detector
> Lococholo seems to have multiple personalities using Zenith Wire Wheel Co and sanjo95116 and ballin58 and 66vert and Lococholo sharing the same computer.*
> :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## 66vert

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Gracias bro I remember talking to you while back from 559 and you had your concerns as well but finally got the shop going I will be having grand opening come get a free tshirt lol... Will keep posted a exact date after we get a few shows out of the way


----------



## 66vert

MR.LAC said:


> What's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/367972-zenith-wire-wheels.html


I can put money on it you one of zues followers its all good the wheels will speak for themselves


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

66vert said:


> How is that we are not making a zenith our name is not zenith.


on your other layitlow account your using the zenith name dumbfuck. your ip has been matched to that account ******


----------



## 46'Areosedan

66vert said:


> Bro tami posted this topic


It clearly says started by "zenith wire wheel co"


----------



## 66vert

MAKIN MONEY said:


> on your other layitlow account your using the zenith name dumbfuck. your ip has been matched to that account ******


Im not gonna go back and forth with you our lawyer took care of it again we are the original wire wheel co. stop acting childish get your hustle on stop worrying about other people


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

66vert said:


> Im not gonna go back and forth with you our lawyer took care of it again we are the original wire wheel co. stop acting childish get your hustle on stop worrying about other people



when you say get your "hustle on" do you mean rip off layitlow members ? :roflmao: you very defensive. I am just a guy who wants a quality set of wheels


----------



## 66vert

MAKIN MONEY said:


> when you say get your "hustle on" do you mean rip off layitlow members ? :roflmao: you very defensive. I am just a guy who wants a quality set of wheels


Stop by my shop im sure you will not be disappointed


----------



## scar17

Can i get a job ?


----------



## 66vert

MAKIN MONEY said:


> when you say get your "hustle on" do you mean rip off layitlow members ? :roflmao: you very defensive. I am just a guy who wants a quality set of wheels


How do you figure im ripping people off im opening my shop to anyone that wants to stop and see what we do no surprises.
original wire wheel co. 355 mcglincy ln campbell ca you are more then welcome to stop by take home a tshirt to


----------



## FREAKY TALES

66vert said:


> Yes we finished them delivered them to freakytales past weekend here the pics I will also post pics next week of some we making for freakytales I am aware of wheels that my partner had pending we making sure they are getting done


Well, in this guys defense, I just want to say that I've dealt with them many times and I haven't had any issues with them. They did hand over to me 2 whls that belong to aztlan exile and I will be shipping them out to him tomorrow. They are also building me a set that I requested from them and I'm sure they'll come through. I've seen their work and it looks just as good as as my whls.


----------



## maximus63

:run:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Mark Does Have The The Original Builder,Lacer & Polisher Working For Him From Zenith And Uses The Same Chrome Shop!

Who Needs The Zenith Name Its The Quailty We Are All Looking For!

My Choice Is the Original Wire Wheel Co.

Gary


----------



## 66vert

MR.LAC said:


> *What's this?:drama:
> 
> Click on the link to see with your own eyes ==>*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/367972-zenith-wire-wheels.html


Are you illiterate it says the original wire wheel co


----------



## MR.LAC

66vert said:


> Are you illiterate it says the original wire wheel co


No. 

Looks like your topic starter is, Why start the topic as "Zenith wire wheel co" if your trying to introduce your new wire wheel company? Especially using the old original zenith logo on your T shirts. That's NOT original!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*"HOLY SHIT", I only ran to Fed ex and Costco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

At this point would you all like to take a # for the question and answer session?????? Whatever you want to ask, Im game!!! Lowrider reality. 66VERT, Angel ; really omg, of course I couldnt respond to your endless posts because I was out, I don't know if you really want people to know what I think of you or your so called brother, now called associate Mark. THE MONEY ISSUE, IM going to go for that one, You stopped here one day and wanted to be the big bad distributor working from I thought, your house. Wanted Pat to build, build, build for you because you wanted to take as much as you could to save trips down here, AND THEN AGAIN, build, build,build just for you. This one comes with a BIG BUT; we built for you and NO SHOW, we ended up driving to San JOSE to your house. OF COURSE, we needed the money, NEVER DID WE ASK YOU FOR A PENNEY UP FRONT, We are running this show on our own dime, Yes we have a building lease, insurance, taxes, polishing. chroming and product to pay for. And NEXT you came here and brought Mark, and Lord and behold, you 2 were going to open your own shop. Stopped buying more or less from us and wanted us to drill hubs for you; I told Pat to quit that I don't have a good feeling about that Mark dude one lil bit. HEY GUYS, It wasn't jealousy, 1st my instincts, then the ZENITH name (that of course you didn't use) and the fact that you practically put your shop up WWK, Charlies ass (SPREAD OUT). And yes when Charlie closes in the afternoon, HIS loyal'not yours, employees help you!!!BTW Charlie needs to rethink that because that's exactly how JD was able to scam us!!


----------



## MR.LAC

66vert said:


> I can put money on it you one of zues followers its all good the wheels will speak for themselves


Negative. 

I always prefer Dayton wire wheels, quality and great customer service is what the customers want.


----------



## TORONTO

My honest opinion, (since you are asking for feedback), is those knockoffs are horribly ugly. Especially in the 4wing style. And i honestly mean no disrespect, just my opinion, im sure others will like them! There are already so many styles of knockoffs out there and i still only like a basic straight 2bar. And the locking style knockoff has been done already by Zenith, therefore i really dont see much point in "re-inventing the wheel". Please share your thoughts! And keep up the hard work, it will pay off!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*SORRY: NO FREE T-SHIRTS HERE*

Before even being able to quote you guys a lot of jacked up prices I trying to keep the costs down!!!!


----------



## 66vert

MR.LAC said:


> Negative.
> 
> I always prefer Dayton wire wheels, quality and great customer service is what the customers want.


That a good wheel as well everyone has their own wheel they prefer but dayton definitely is a good wheel the only problem is they dont do gold any more or engraving so for those that want a custom premium wheel go to campbell. But If u want a og dayton hit up freakytales


----------



## TORONTO

CCC925 said:


> Not digging the lowrider logo


Cant stand it. Very worn out and tacky, the lowrider man needs to die :rofl:


----------



## MR.LAC

I have many sets of Dayton's in my inventory already & when it comes to quality chrome and engraving, I have that cover too!


----------



## 66vert

Tami stop making this into a soap opera concentrate on your business stop worrying about other people the fucked up part about all this is I considered myself good friends with your husband pat and son cody but you always wanna get in the middle with drama a good friendship was fucked up over your ignorance. Not gonna respond back anymore if you wanna chat you have my number so please quit this nonsense and as far as wwk charlie and I are friends and respect eachother dnt try to start some other drama there


----------



## BIG RED




----------



## 64Rag

All I know is I myself have a couple of sets of wheels Mark has built for me and their great wheels no complains at all.
We have ordered many sets and are very happy with the quality of the wheels Mark and Angel are building. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. We will continue to order more sets of wheels.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT




----------



## MR.LAC

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


Not original, Everyone knows that logo already.


----------



## a415er4life

64Rag said:


> All I know is I myself have a couple of sets of wheels Mark has built for me and their great wheels no complains at all.
> We have ordered many sets and are very happy with the quality of the wheels Mark and Angel are building. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. We will continue to order more sets of wheels.


I have also bought numerous sets of rims and parts from Mark in the past without any problems. And now I'm looking forward to doing business with him and his partner Angel in their new shop. I can care less about the name on the the sign that hangs over the shop. I don't know Mark personally but only through our business transactions . I'm sure He,Angel and the crew at the Original Wire Wheel Co will make it happen.
Good Luck guys !


----------



## KURSED1

With all due respect. Quit the bullshit. Jus build ur wheels and Stick to one thread and quit the drama. Real Talk.


----------



## MR.59

MR.LAC said:


> Negative.
> 
> I always prefer Dayton wire wheels, quality and great customer service is what the customers want.


sounds like you have better luck than me buying from dayton, the last 3 sets of wheels i got ,i was not that impressed, and alot less impressed with Brad .
i sold all 3 sets when i got zero customer service.

(just sharing my experiance with dayton)


----------



## DJLATIN

:drama:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

KURSED1 said:


> NO RESPONSE FROM TAMI.....MODS PLEASE DELETE ANY ZUES WIRE WHEEL RELATED TOPICS OR MOVE TO OFF-TOPIC....FUCK THIS NOVELA DRAMA...PINCHE ESCANDALOSA


X2..all these topics getting outta hand:thumbsdown:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MR.59 said:


> sounds like you have better luck than me buying from dayton, the last 3 sets of wheels i got ,i was not that impressed, and alot less impressed with Brad .
> i sold all 3 sets when i got zero customer service.
> 
> (just sharing my experiance with dayton)


I got an order with them that I should be getting towards the end of the month. I dealt with Todd. I told him about some of the issues that some LIL members have had and assured me there will be no problems with my order. I'll find out soon.


----------



## slo

MR.59 said:


> sounds like you have better luck than me buying from dayton, the last 3 sets of wheels i got ,i was not that impressed, and alot less impressed with Brad .
> i sold all 3 sets when i got zero customer service.
> 
> (just sharing my experiance with dayton)


Although I have not done extensive business with them. The few times I have comunicated with them Brad was very helpfull even though it was just a few questions and quotes we comunicated via email effectivly.


----------



## 64Rag

They way I look at it Mark and Angel are building the best quality wheels on the market right now. No one can touch them right now not even Dayton. I don't care what name is on the company as long as I get a good quality wheels and great customer service, their is nothing to complain about. Just ordered another set last night from Mark. Thanks again Mark and Angel.


----------



## 64 For Life

This looks like fun. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slo

64Rag said:


> They way I look at it Mark and Angel are building the best quality wheels on the market right now. No one can touch them right now not even Dayton. I don't care what name is on the company as long as I get a good quality wheels and great customer service, their is nothing to complain about. Just ordered another set last night from Mark. Thanks again Mark and Angel.


Who's is mark and angel. This is all too confusing just for a set of Zeniths. Daytons quality will never be disputed. But you are limited on what they can do (gold, engrave, colors) 

Everything els is just looking like a china right about now. Which is fine. We just need a reputable source is all.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

64Rag said:


> They way I look at it Mark and Angel are building the best quality wheels on the market right now. No one can touch them right now not even Dayton. I don't care what name is on the company as long as I get a good quality wheels and great customer service, their is nothing to complain about. Just ordered another set last night from Mark. Thanks again Mark and Angel.


Easy for you to say since you're sponsored.


----------



## rIdaho

How much for two 14X6,100 spoke standards?


----------



## OGJordan

I think you're possibly a bigger attention whore than anyone on here, and definitely have the worst public attitude problem. Think I'll stick with Daytons and Chinas. Two different ends of the spectrum but at least you know what you're getting.


----------



## maguilera63

WAIT, Which one is JD?:dunno:


----------



## bounce13

You know at first all this drama was funny and a good laugh but after watching you two go at it over and over again like a divorced couple is just sad. I dont see how anybody would buy anything from either of your companies, it doesn't seem like anybody can be trusted. If you want to succeed i suggest both of you SHUT THE FUCK UP about all this crap and let your quality of work and customer service speak for itself. This is just one potential. customers opinion who at the moment is more comfortable riding rusty China's then buying from either of you guys


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

bounce13 said:


> You know at first all this drama was funny and a good laugh but after watching you two go at it over and over again like a divorced couple is just sad. I dont see how anybody would buy anything from either of your companies, it doesn't seem like anybody can be trusted.* If you want to succeed i suggest both of you SHUT THE FUCK UP about all this crap and let your quality of work and customer service speak for itself. This is just one potential. customers opinion who at the moment is more comfortable riding rusty China's then buying from either of you guys*


 WORD.


----------



## 817.TX.

bounce13 said:


> You know at first all this drama was funny and a good laugh but after watching you two go at it over and over again like a divorced couple is just sad. I dont see how anybody would buy anything from either of your companies, it doesn't seem like anybody can be trusted. If you want to succeed i suggest both of you SHUT THE FUCK UP about all this crap and let your quality of work and customer service speak for itself. This is just one potential. customers opinion who at the moment is more comfortable riding rusty China's then buying from either of you guys


Gospel!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 64Rag

46'Areosedan said:


> Easy for you to say since you're sponsored.


Your right I am and not going anywhere else anytime soon.


----------



## slo

OGJordan said:


> I think you're possibly a bigger attention whore than anyone on here, and definitely have the worst public attitude problem. Think I'll stick with Daytons and Chinas. *Two different ends of the spectrum but at least you know what you're getting*.


x2


----------



## (801)WHEELS

:nicoderm:EMBLEMS, will be your choice and variety of prices depending on what you pick:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59

46'Areosedan said:


> I got an order with them that I should be getting towards the end of the month. I dealt with Todd. I told him about some of the issues that some LIL members have had and assured me there will be no problems with my order. I'll find out soon.


POST UP SOME PICS WHEN YOU GET THEM, I HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT EXPERIANCE WITH THEM, MAYBE I`LL DEAL WITH TODD NEXT TIME,,,
the only wheel i don`t have right now are daytons


----------



## lone star

The older I get the more I realize lowriding if full of a bunch of crooks crocks and flocks.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

KURSED1 said:


> With all due respect. Quit the bullshit. Jus build ur wheels and Stick to one thread and quit the drama. Real Talk.


:drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Bwahaha..


----------



## Lowrider19

No distributors anymore? Sounds a little overwhelming for just you to take orders.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MR.59 said:


> POST UP SOME PICS WHEN YOU GET THEM, I HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT EXPERIANCE WITH THEM, MAYBE I`LL DEAL WITH TODD NEXT TIME,,,
> the only wheel i don`t have right now are daytons


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

64Rag said:


> All I know is I myself have a couple of sets of wheels Mark has built for me and their great wheels no complains at all.
> We have ordered many sets and are very happy with the quality of the wheels Mark and Angel are building. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. We will continue to order more sets of wheels.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

Is there a need for another topic. :ugh:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Lowrider19 said:


> No distributors anymore? Sounds a little overwhelming for just you to take orders.


Og does it all day long and always comes through. Plus they only have 1 topic and no drama or ties to scammers/fake z's/JD/and anything else that seems to have come up this past week. Shit I asked for a quote when this tami first started posting and doubt ill ever get a reply. Same difference since it sounds like I would have to figure out shipping. Lmao this reminds me of fantasy customs but with spell check.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

It's not LIL anymore. It's Zeus wire wheels. Where every topic is a Zeus topic:facepalm:


----------



## shawntitan

So wait... Coker makes "Zeniths" now right?. I thought the Zenith guys became "Wire Wheel King" or something? And who makes "Zeus"? What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

All This Is Giving Me a Headache.I Cant Even Look At a Spoke Wheel Right Now..:biggrin:


----------



## maguilera63

UPDATE............ JD is Tami , Tami is Mark, Mark makes Zeus....... and Wire Wheel King is Charley. Charley and his crew are the ONLY real Zenith guys. Wire Wheel King has the best wheels and customer service. Fuck everyone else...:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63

http://wirewheelking.com/


----------



## BIG RED

bounce13 said:


> You know at first all this drama was funny and a good laugh but after watching you two go at it over and over again like a divorced couple is just sad. I dont see how anybody would buy anything from either of your companies, it doesn't seem like anybody can be trusted. If you want to succeed i suggest both of you SHUT THE FUCK UP about all this crap and let your quality of work and customer service speak for itself. This is just one potential. customers opinion who at the moment is more comfortable riding rusty China's then buying from either of you guys


HATTER!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

shawntitan said:


> So wait... Coker makes "Zeniths" now right?. I thought the Zenith guys became "Wire Wheel King" or something? And who makes "Zeus"? What the hell is going on here?


:roflmao:


----------



## 65Imp_ss

maguilera63 said:


> UPDATE............ JD is Tami , Tami is Mark, Mark makes Zeus....... and Wire Wheel King is Charley. Charley and his crew are the ONLY real Zenith guys. Wire Wheel King has the best wheels and customer service. Fuck everyone else...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

lone star said:


> The older I get the more I realize lowriding if full of a bunch of crooks crocks and flocks.


And they all got each others back......


----------



## D-Cheeze

66vert said:


> Here are a few others we have done and in the works


The burgundy spokes / gold nipples are for one of my customers .... Came out baddass ... My customer says there almost to nice to put on the car ! Great work ! Good delivery time !


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

divine69impala said:


> Why is the wire wheel industry so corrupt?? It makes it seem that you cant trust anybody.


Wire Wheel King and Freaky Tales!

Cant go wrong with them.


----------



## plague

Another topic haha zeus is the most talked about wheel, I just look foward for the next new topic by tomorrow.


----------



## plague

Another topic


----------



## juangotti

Have not been in here in a few days. WOW!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> The older I get the more I realize lowriding if full of a bunch of crooks crocks and flocks.


 Tell me about it ken ...


----------



## CoupeDTS

MAKIN MONEY said:


> on your other layitlow account your using the zenith name dumbfuck. your ip has been matched to that account ******





66vert said:


> Im not gonna go back and forth with you our lawyer took care of it again we are the original wire wheel co. stop acting childish get your hustle on stop worrying about other people


I posted _some_ of your alternate names. You have more I know, like original wire wheel and others. So yes its truth you have used zenith and original. I have nothing against you as a seller, in fact i dont even know if you sell wheels, I dont know who the fuck sells wheels anymore and I thank GOD I dont need any right now!!! But I will always call out people using fake names, its childish as hell and yall should know the mods can easily see whats going on. If yall are gonna argue pick a topic, name it zeus vs wwk vs zenith vs zenith vs zenith vs JD vs original and argue there, we dont need 10 topics per company


----------



## Lowrider19

Alright back on topic..........I want to see more pics of the wheels. Whats the spoke count? 75's? And radial and cross-lace?


----------



## Lowrider19

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/369255-13-inch-xlace-72-spoke.html Nice wheels built by Pat.....:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Yes nice!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lowdeville said:


> And they all got each others back......


 DONT INCLUDE MYSELF OR "ZEUS" in that "THEY", we are not working as (so called partners) BUT I will go the extra inch and cover Charlies back, AND WHY??? Because he's one of the few honest guys left.


----------



## slo

maguilera63 said:


> UPDATE............ JD is Tami , Tami is Mark, Mark makes Zeus....... and Wire Wheel King is Charley. Charley and his crew are the ONLY real Zenith guys. Wire Wheel King has the best wheels and customer service. Fuck everyone else...:thumbsup:


 :around:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Zeus wire wheels...the end!:yes:


----------



## slo

46'Areosedan said:


> Zeus wire wheels...the end!:yes:


Which is what? Keith? Homeboyz? JD?


----------



## baggedout81

BANNED HAMMER HAS FALLEN!!!!!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

slo said:


> Which is what? Keith? Homeboyz? JD?


Tami..she got banned for starting another topic after all the other ones got combined.


----------



## BIG RED

46'Areosedan said:


> Tami..she got banned for starting another topic after all the other ones got combined.


:rofl:


----------



## lowdeville

:roflmao:


----------



## Heath V

This is confusing, way too much drama over wheels. I'll stick with OG Wires and Daytons even though I've always wanted a set of Zenith's.


----------



## Lowrider19

All these other wheels are just Zenith copies,there is no such thing as Zenith anymore,except the shit Coker is trying to pawn off as Zeniths.


----------



## MR.59

Lowrider19 said:


> All these other wheels are just Zenith copies,there is no such thing as Zenith anymore,except the shit Coker is trying to pawn off as Zeniths.


I THOUGHT CHOKER WAS TRING TO PAWN OFF OLD DENMAN TIRES AS THE NEW "LOWRIDER 5.20`S."


----------



## Lowrider19

Yea,and that too......LOL Pat and Tami are good people,I spent hours on the phone with them these past few weeks,mostly Tami because Pat is busy in the back of the shop. She has a lot to say about how they've been done wrong,so she vented on here. In the end though,all that matters is the product that they will produce and put out to market,and how satisfied the customers will be rolling on them. Pat is a perfectionist,his wheels are his passion,so it will show in the final product. Hate on me all you want,I don't care. I'm just glad to see another brand come out while most have or are going under. Real riders know real shit when they see it. The knockoff will be different,they wanted to let Zenith be where it belongs,in the past,and make a new design that will be different,but still classic. They have already taken everyone's comments on the prototype knockoff and went back to the drawing board. I even heard "fluted" the other day,and I would be happy to see a new fluted knockoff. Just wait and see.....


----------



## juangotti

Lowrider19 said:


> Yea,and that too......LOL Pat and Tami are good people,I spent hours on the phone with them these past few weeks,mostly Tami because Pat is busy in the back of the shop. She has a lot to say about how they've been done wrong,so she vented on here. In the end though,all that matters is the product that they will produce and put out to market,and how satisfied the customers will be rolling on them. Pat is a perfectionist,his wheels are his passion,so it will show in the final product. Hate on me all you want,I don't care. I'm just glad to see another brand come out while most have or are going under. *Real riders know real shit when they see it. *The knockoff will be different,they wanted to let Zenith be where it belongs,in the past,and make a new design that will be different,but still classic. They have already taken everyone's comments on the prototype knockoff and went back to the drawing board. I even heard "fluted" the other day,and I would be happy to see a new fluted knockoff. Just wait and see.....


Are you sure about that cus JD fulled hella folks with his Zenith branded china wheels.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Lowrider19 said:


> Yea,and that too......LOL Pat and Tami are good people,I spent hours on the phone with them these past few weeks,mostly Tami because Pat is busy in the back of the shop. She has a lot to say about how they've been done wrong,so she vented on here. In the end though,all that matters is the product that they will produce and put out to market,and how satisfied the customers will be rolling on them. Pat is a perfectionist,his wheels are his passion,so it will show in the final product. Hate on me all you want,I don't care. I'm just glad to see another brand come out while most have or are going under. Real riders know real shit when they see it. The knockoff will be different,they wanted to let Zenith be where it belongs,in the past,and make a new design that will be different,but still classic. They have already taken everyone's comments on the prototype knockoff and went back to the drawing board. I even heard "fluted" the other day,and I would be happy to see a new fluted knockoff. Just wait and see.....


I agree with you, Tami was just trying to warn people about the bad biz that's going on cause they dealt with them first hand already . They weren't the ones that are trying to ride the Zenith name they have their own Co. The fact is they were providing materials and predrilled materials for somebody who then acted like they were doing all the work. Not to mention use a name that they never had the rights to that is just bad business . From what I am hearing The Original wheel company are not drilling hubs correctly ! Pat is an OG wheel guy that his work speaks for itself. The people I know and trust have nothing but good things to say about him and his work. I wish the Zeus Wire Wheel Co. well and good business!!


----------



## Lowrider19

I heard the same about the hubs and not being able to countersink the spokes,but that's just a sign of quality falling off.....that's another company,i'm not going to talk about anyone else in a Zeus topic. I just know Pat would throw that crap in the trash bin.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Far as i know, pats dad owned roadster and zenith. Ray was the one that started doing rings on hubs and allen screw with rings on kos. I have rolled on The rims him and his dad made for me on few of my cars. this was at least 7 to 10 years ago. Rims have no leaks or loose spokes. Chrome still decent and another set with candy still holdin up an still look glossy. I dont know tami but the work must speak for it self and the product should have been ready to sell when she posted. Her only mistake was starting a thread with out a product ready to go. Guess ill just chill and wait to see the final results just like evry one else on this thread.


----------



## Mr Cucho

any wheels to show da work u do ?????


----------



## lowdeville

63 ss Chevy said:


> View attachment 676001
> View attachment 676012
> View attachment 676007
> posting as a favor for Pat


I want a set like those on black the riviera:nicoderm:


----------



## ALTERED ONES

PAT IS A GOOD GUY YES HIS FATHER IS RAY WHO STARTED ROADSTERS..HE PASSED SO PATS JUST TRYING TO MAKE A RIMS TO BE GOOD FOR US LOWRIDER GUYS,,, WHY ALL THIS NAGATIVITY WORDS ON HERE SOUNDS ALOT LIKE HATTERS...LET THE DUDE TRY TO MAKE A LIVING THAT ALL HE IS TRYING TO DO...NOT TO REP OFF PEOPLE,,,PAT A REALLY GOOD DUDE HIS DAD SPONSOR MY DADS CAR IN THE 90''S WITH 2 SETS OF WHEELS...


----------



## 63 ss Chevy




----------



## 63 ss Chevy

:facepalm::boink:Banned


----------



## 67chevy

63 ss Chevy said:


> View attachment 676504
> View attachment 676505
> View attachment 676506


hey bro wud he be willing to shipp out hubs nd dish no spokes to have them fully engraved by my friend


----------



## BIG RED

^^^^^ Looking nice.


----------



## 63 ss Chevy

:tears: Banned


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Looking good Zeus Wire Wheels


----------



## Lowrider19

Behold...........ZEUS 75's!!!


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## DanielDucati

Pat should get a brass castor and make some thick usa knock offs because thoes china ones he sells with the 72 spokes xlaced make them look like ching changs.......but thoes 75 spokes are pretty baddass though!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

It's a very nice wheel and the China ones are all he has until the Zeus locking fluted design is done 100%.:thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag

Yeah i like that duaghter of zues.


----------



## BIG RED

63 ss Chevy said:


> Thank you Pat appreciates all positive feedback


You should have been the one to come on here and show pat's wheels to us. 

Tami was a lil much lol.


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami just has a lot to say,but the wheels are being produced,the new locking knockoff designs are being finalized,and everything is coming together,including chip designs. Classic,but not the same old Eagle everyone else has,a new spin on it. You can see the quality,and once these get on a few rides,and pics start showing up,these will be one of the premier wheels on the market. That's all that matters.


----------



## solid citizen

Any chance Zeus will offer a 60 spoke straight lace?


----------



## Lowrider19

I'm not going to answer questions for Pat,but I know he's focused on these 75's straight/crosslace combo's right now. If there's enough demand,he'd build anything,i'm sure.


----------



## MUFASA

Lowrider19 said:


> I'm not going to answer questions for Pat,but I know he's focused on these 75's straight/crosslace combo's right now. If there's enough demand,he'd build anything,i'm sure.


More of his daughter :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider19

LOL,I do have more,but I was sent all of them,so I have to find the best ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

Lowrider19 said:


> LOL,I do have more,but I was sent all of them,so I have to find the best ones.:thumbsup:


Pm please :happysad:


----------



## fallstown2163

Low rider 19 business aditude will sell a lot more wheels good job


----------



## Lowrider19

Thanks man,i'm just trying to help them get launched by selling them with no B.S. or scamming involved. You can lookup my feedback on Ebay right now,100% feedback,buying and selling.Just search "MuddyVinson" The 75's you see there are ready to go out right now. Serial #000001.....the only set in the whole world right now. I cover the South and East Coast,I am centrally located in Mobile,AL on the coast. Right now these will be shipping direct from Zeus,as they are starting assembly,but eventually I will have sets here in Mobile,AL ready to go.:thumbsup:And now the promo pics for MUFASA.......


----------



## MUFASA

:h5:


----------



## fare soldi

75 spokes ??


----------



## Lowrider19

Yes,straight lace in the front,cross lace in the back. "Business in the front,party in the back"....like a mullet,only way better.


----------



## implala66

Is Pat offering wheel restorations (turning 14-15's into 13's)?


----------



## Lowrider19

Yes,he does restorations at least 50% of the time.


----------



## JROCK

TTT uffin:


----------



## lowdeville

Lowrider19 said:


> Behold...........ZEUS 75's!!!


What's the price on the 75's with the tri-bar k-off?


----------



## Lowrider19

PM sent.


----------



## (801)WHEELS

:thumbsup::h5:


63 ss Chevy said:


> Call pats distributors
> 
> 
> Lowrider 19
> Distributor at 801 Wheels South.....we are Official Distributors of*ZEUS WIRE WHEELS,and sell Custom Wheel Chips,Knockoffs,adapters,hammers,hex wrenches,2 and 3 bar Knockoff Tools,Young Hogg DVD's,and OG Style L.E.D Color Bars. (251)518-1947 PM me for my Email.


----------



## Lowrider19

Myself Jason in the Southeast/East Coast @ (251)518-1947,or Vic "UCETAH" @ (801)309-4600 on the Westside. :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH

:h5:


Lowrider19 said:


> Myself Jason in the Southeast/East Coast @ (251)518-1947,or Vic "UCETAH" @ (801)309-4600 on the Westside. :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH

my feedback http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/285228-cali_lac.html http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/364968-ucetah.html http://myworld.ebay.com/801wheels?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## 62ssrag

UCETAH said:


> my feedback http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/285228-cali_lac.html http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/364968-ucetah.html http://myworld.ebay.com/801wheels?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


Cool good luck to you and Pat


----------



## Lowrider19

And my feedback on Ebay.... http://myworld.ebay.com/muddyvinson


----------



## UCETAH

"THANK YOU" if you ever find those knock offs again like I got from you before let me know..


62ssrag said:


> Cool good luck to you and Pat


----------



## 63 ss Chevy

baggedout81 said:


> BANNED HAMMER HAS FALLEN!!!!!!!


  Banned







:sprint:


----------



## Lowrider19

Did someone say hammers? uffin:TTT


----------



## implala66

Some wheels done by Zeus Wire Wheels


----------



## Lowrider19

I think that set of Classics is almost sold......waiting on the customer to make sure he wants them on his '59 show car.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

implala66 said:


> Some wheels done by Zeus Wire Wheels


how much are these carnal


----------



## implala66

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> how much are these carnal


Call Pat he will give you an answer



Tami said:


> If your looking for good quality rims look no further
> I have everything you are looking for just call me
> (949) 584-6821 pat thankyou


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

implala66 said:


> Call Pat he will give you an answer


simon!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Pat told me he thinks that set was a customer's set he restored and popped the cap on it to show what the cap looked like. He just used the wheels to show off the cap,and sent them in a pic to someone's phone. Was it you,implala66? Anyways,the locking knockoff is coming along,something close to what you've seen before,but not the same thing you're used to seeing. If that makes any sense. :shh:


----------



## implala66

Lowrider19 said:


> Pat told me he thinks that set was a customer's set he restored and popped the cap on it to show what the cap looked like. He just used the wheels to show off the cap,and sent them in a pic to someone's phone. Was it you,implala66? Anyways,the locking knockoff is coming along,something close to what you've seen before,but not the same thing you're used to seeing. If that makes any sense. :shh:


I asked about 13" Tru=Classics, and he sent me those pics


----------



## touchdowntodd

75 spoke cost 13" all chrome?


----------



## Lowrider19

implala66 said:


> I asked about 13" Tru=Classics, and he sent me those pics


That was a nice set,but they have been sold. If anyone needs and Classics or Tru-Spokes,restorations,or Zues 75 or 72 spoke with stainless spokes,contact me or Vic at 801 Wheels. Pat has been swamped,and really wants to let us handle any questions and quotes. https://www.facebook.com/801WheelsSouth https://www.facebook.com/801Wheels


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66vert said:


> Call coker they own roadster


you tried to play me from the beginning fool, you should of taken your own advice!...


----------



## LostInSanPedro

How much are 75 x laced going for?


----------



## Lowrider19

They are straight/cross laced 75's,and PM sent.


----------



## 925rider

Tami said:


> you tried to play me from the beginning fool, you should of taken your own advice!...



:facepalm:shes baaaack:facepalm:and back at it again


----------



## 46'Areosedan

And she's OG status? Get banned and you come back an OG?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

??


----------



## CCC925

925rider said:


> :facepalm:shes baaaack:facepalm:and back at it again


LOL


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

925rider said:


> :facepalm:shes baaaack:facepalm:and back at it again


lol


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## Carlos Danger

46'Areosedan said:


> And she's OG status? Get banned and you come back an OG?


 Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _Aye, hell yeah you do ese! It's like getting locked up holmes, after you do your time you come out a fuckin OG with a chip on your shoulder ready to throw down with anybody ese!
_


----------



## Lowrider19

I want to be an OG,but not if it takes getting banned to do it.:nicoderm:


----------



## Carlos Danger

(801)WHEELS said:


> Tami Or Pati you need to cut the crap! Now you're not acting professional.. I don't need negative comments/people around me or my business PEACE!!


 Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _Aye, don't be such a leva carnalito! Pinche Salt Lake Mormons get all uptight when shit pops off...Let the esa put her work in on the "Not So Original Puto Wire Wheel Co."_ :guns:


----------



## Carlos Danger

(801)WHEELS said:


> IM FROM CALI IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY COME SEE ME 6968 crystal downs lane West Jordan, Utah 84084


 :shocked:


Oh, like that, huh Victor? You unlocked the caps lock and everything lol

What does being from Cali have to do with anything? Does being from California give you some kinda street cred on the interwebs?

Thanks for the address. If I'm ever in the market for a new set of quality Zeus spokes I'll stop by and see ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Welcome back Marty McMosa/Makin Money. I thought the "Magicstics CC" weren't accepting new members?


----------



## Carlos Danger

Lowrider19 said:


> I thought the "Magicstics CC" weren't accepting new members?


The big bad "Magicstics C.C." are always accepting with open arms any four-door convertible hack job conversion that may come our way. 




Lowrider19 said:


> Welcome back Makin Money


Fuck the entire Ayon family.





Lowrider19 said:


> Welcome back Marty McMosa


Marty McFag's new screen name is EBAY2. Besides, that right-wing Faux News watching teabagger would never roll with a cool ass pseudonym like mine :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

implala66 said:


> Some wheels done by Zeus Wire Wheels


NICE! :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider19

JROCK said:


> NICE! :thumbsup::nicoderm:


 Pat does some quality stuff! If anyone needs restorations done,hit me up with pics. From Model A spokes to McCleans.:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Its actually McLean sir?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Its actually McLean sir?


. Don't start!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

had to clarify the spelling


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

(801)WHEELS said:


> Just letting you know I ain't no bitch salt lake mormon. _ "__Aye, don't be such a leva carnalito! Pinche Salt Lake Mormons get all uptight when shit pops off..." _You got my address, my name, my number. Who are you?


aye holmes, blast that puto and be down for the clicka ese.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MODERATERS, Is someone getting BAMBOOZELED here or what? This nonsense with the threats is all over my page and I have nothing to do with it. OR IS THIS AN INSIDE JOB AGAIN?????


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> MODERATERS, Is someone getting BAMBOOZELED here or what? This nonsense with the threats is all over my page and I have nothing to do with it. OR IS THIS AN INSIDE JOB AGAIN?????


:roflmao: does it cost extra for the bamboozled or is that included in the orginal price :dunno:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Tami said:


> MODERATERS, Is someone getting BAMBOOZELED here or what? This nonsense with the threats is all over my page and I have nothing to do with it. OR IS THIS AN INSIDE JOB AGAIN?????












keyboard bangers on here holmes, people need to bust their guns not their gums.






nisra said:


> :roflmao: does it cost extra for the bamboozled or is that included in the orginal price :dunno:


its free holmes, cause more then likely you ain't getting shit ese


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> had to clarify the spelling


 Sorry Nick, Pat said you texted him, You've always been nothing but nice and I didn't mean to snap at you!!!


----------



## juangotti

OG Member? LMAO


----------



## Tami at Zeus

juangotti said:


> OG Member? LMAO


. Be carefull, I don't want it to be my fault if you lose your rear end!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti

Tami said:


> . Be carefull, I don't want it to be my fault if you lose your rear end!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami's not up to date on the LOL,LMAO,LMFAO,ROTFL text type stuff. She asked me what it meant earlier when she saw your post. You were "LMAO"......LMRO,same thing.


----------



## juangotti

Lowrider19 said:


> Tami's not up to date on the LOL,LMAO,LMFAO,ROTFL text type stuff. She asked me what it meant earlier when she saw your post. You were "LMAO"......LMRO,same thing.


LOL On the cool. I like the wheels though


----------



## Lowrider19

Let me know when you're ready......I think we're trying to work out some specials coming soon.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

Lowrider19 said:


> Let me know when you're ready......I think we're trying to work out some specials coming soon.....:thumbsup:


U need to hook up someone with these wheels thats out on the streets so people can see them n start talkn bout them .......i know someone with just the right car :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider19

Did I ever get back to you on that? Sorry if I didn't,been busy.......to the PM.


----------



## MUFASA

Lowrider19 said:


> Did I ever get back to you on that? Sorry if I didn't,been busy.......to the PM.


Just that one day, nothing since then.....


----------



## Lowrider19

I typed all that and your inbox is full.....:facepalm:


----------



## juangotti

Lowrider19 said:


> Let me know when you're ready......I think we're trying to work out some specials coming soon.....:thumbsup:


ALREADY... LMK When you have a price sheet




MUFASA said:


> U need to hook up someone with these wheels thats out on the streets so people can see them n start talkn bout them .......i know someone with just the right car :happysad:


x2 but it needs to be a player out here in TEXAS.. Yall Cali fools already know whats up. Need to spread the word out here!


----------



## MUFASA

Lowrider19 said:


> I typed all that and your inbox is full.....:facepalm:


:happysad: MADE SOME ROOM NOW 

BUT U HAVE MY # , YOU COULDA TEXT ME !!

Any new advertisement pics with the model ? :happysad:


----------



## MUFASA

juangotti;16858678
x2 but it needs to be a player out here in TEXAS.. Yall Cali fools already know whats up. Need to spread the word out here! :D[/QUOTE said:


> I dunno about that.....i think it has to be a well known car !!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Mufasa,you're all in this one.


----------



## MUFASA

Lowrider19 said:


> Mufasa,you're all in this one.


:yessad:


----------



## Lowrider19

Got a pic of her with David Spade. That's about it.


----------



## Lowrider19

So we need to figure out how to get these






On this......


----------



## MUFASA

Lowrider19 said:


> So we need to figure out how to get these
> View attachment 681765
> On this......
> View attachment 681766
> View attachment 681767


X2 :h5:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Thank you Jason for the post and a very special thank you to "MUFASA", it was like a stroll down memory lane for me! Just for you MUFASA, I will send Jason some more Daughter of "ZEUS" photos within the next couple of days.....


----------



## MUFASA

:h5:


----------



## nisra

When you gonna do a raffle


----------



## Lowrider19

Sorry,we don't do raffles........but i'll gladly SELL you a set,and i've got plenty of tape to tape the boxies. uffin:


----------



## nisra

Lowrider19 said:


> Sorry,we don't do raffles........but i'll gladly SELL you a set,and i've got plenty of tape to tape the boxies. uffin:


At least one of you has a sense of humor


----------



## Lowrider19

:boink: TTT for


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Lowrider19 said:


>


How much for the daughter shipped to so cal?


----------



## juangotti




----------



## 46'Areosedan




----------



## CCC925

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice!


X2


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Lowrider19 said:


>


 :wow:

aka The goddess Aphrodite


----------



## Lowrider19

46'Areosedan said:


> How much for the daughter shipped to so cal?


 :roflmao:


----------



## nisra

If you guys plan on doing any serious business on this site you may wanna put a muzzle on that bitch Tami. Its not a good look for your company having an employee talking shit on the same site your trying to sell rims on.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

(801)WHEELS said:


> (801)WHEELS IS NO LONGER A DISTRIBUTOR FOR ZEUS!


Care to explain?? are you one of them outsourced people?? that peddle wheels for them in a different state while they are busy whoring out their daughter? while making wheels in a shed?

like if I wanted wheels, I gotta call some fool in alabama for wheels that are in cali.

real talk all these wheel people on here are on some secrective shit, god forbid I need a price quote. you fools need to list prices, DAYTON does


----------



## nisra

(801)WHEELS said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/372969-zeus-tami-pat-etc-bad-business.html#post16866254


Good thing you came to your senses before your name got dragged in the mud as well


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

(801)WHEELS said:


> EVERY TIME THEY GIVE ME OR MY BUSINESS PARTNER A PRICE ITS LOW. THEN WHEN I'M READY TO ORDER THEY RAISE THE PRICE HIGHER.


good you put them on blast ese, props


----------



## nisra

(801)WHEELS said:


> EVERY TIME THEY GIVE ME OR MY BUSINESS PARTNER A PRICE ITS LOW. THEN WHEN I'M READY TO ORDER THEY RAISE THE PRICE HIGHER.


Youe honesty probably saved a few people from getting screwed on this site :thumbsup:


----------



## 66vert

(801)WHEELS said:


> EVERY TIME THEY GIVE ME OR MY BUSINESS PARTNER A PRICE ITS LOW. THEN WHEN I'M READY TO ORDER THEY RAISE THE PRICE HIGHER.


That why I stop fuckin with them tell ur partner I still have some of these wheels at distributer sale price! Cheaper then zeus will sell to him


----------



## nisra

R.I.P. another shady ass wire wheel corp. Tell JD and Nicky we said "fuck you"


----------



## UCETAH

I used to buy wheels in mid 2000's from Francisco at Gold Star powder coating / wire wheels & he was honest. I will be selling his wheels again soon. Here is a youtube link & pics of his wheels I bought. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWfSSEfmHmc Image002.JPG If someone can post youtube link that would be cool. I tried & it didn't work. Thanks!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nisra said:


> R.I.P. another shady ass wire wheel corp. Tell JD and Nicky we said "fuck you"


moderator.....language check here


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> moderator.....language check here


Fuck fuck fuck fuck. You're getting called out so what, you wanna cry to the mods because i said "ass" and "fuck" in a post? Pay that much attention to your business and may still have one before the years done. I doubt it...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66vert said:


> That why I stop fuckin with them tell ur partner I still have some of these wheels at distributer sale price! Cheaper then zeus will sell to him


 get over it creep, 1st off we stopped dealing with you. You've now stolen basically 2 names, who are you this week?


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> get over it creep, 1st off we stopped dealing with you. You've now stolen basically 2 names, who are you this week?


Creep? Moderator... language check!


----------



## MUFASA

:uh: this topic is bad !


----------



## REV. chuck

Tami said:


> get over it creep, 1st off we stopped dealing with you. You've now stolen basically 2 names, who are you this week?


i need a whole sale wheel hook up. 

shoot me a pm


----------



## Tami at Zeus

(801)WHEELS said:


> EVERY TIME THEY GIVE ME OR MY BUSINESS PARTNER A PRICE ITS LOW. THEN WHEN I'M READY TO ORDER THEY RAISE THE PRICE HIGHER.


. Vic, tell the truth, you got all but hurt when Carlos danger called you out and had a meltdown, you even sent me the private messages he sent you. Then angel vert 66 the poser called you and asked what's up with Tami and you ran that stupid pat & tami cut the crap so you didn't look like his enemy. Then your chip maker ripped you off and you had another crybaby meltdown. Then I sent lowrider 19 a payment to help him because his computer got a virus and I wanted to help out, so again you had another crybaby meltdown!!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> . Vic, tell the truth, you got all but hurt when Carlos danger called you out and had a meltdown, you even sent me the private messages he sent you. Then angel vert 66 the poser called you and asked what's up with Tami and you ran that stupid pat & tami cut the crap so you didn't look like his enemy. Then your chip maker ripped you off and you had another crybaby meltdown. Then I sent lowrider 19 a payment to help him because his computer got a virus and I wanted to help out, so again you had another crybaby meltdown!!!!!!!


 and another thing, I only gave you one price and that was for the candied color you wanted the outter rim done only and I told you I wasn't sure if they would charge you for the whole outter due to the tape job, so to cover your bases on your quote. AND DON'T SPEAK FOR YOUR PARTNER, Let him do his own speaking


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> and another thing, I only gave you one price and that was for the candied color you wanted the outter rim done only and I told you I wasn't sure if they would charge you for the whole outter due to the tape job, so to cover your bases on your quote. AND DON'T SPEAK FOR YOUR PARTNER, Let him do his own speaking


You mean like how your always on here speaking for "Pat"? 











Mods please move to off topic
Thanx, mm


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66vert said:


> That why I stop fuckin with them tell ur partner I still have some of these wheels at distributer sale price! Cheaper then zeus will sell to him


 And another thing DUMB A_ _ you probably should keep your mouth shut, before I have something more to say about what you've got going on, GET my drift, I was going to keep my mouth shut but not if you keep running yours.


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> And another thing DUMB A_ _ you probably should keep your mouth shut, before I have something more to say about what you've got going on, GET my drift, I was going to keep my mouth shut but not if you keep running yours.


Careful dude she will report you to the FBI.... trust me :roflmao:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nisra said:


> Careful dude she will report you to the FBI.... trust me :roflmao:


shut up, don't you have a lifetime movie to watch??


----------



## MUFASA

:wave: hellllloooo........can i get some wheels ?? :dunno:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Care to explain?? are you one of them outsourced people?? that peddle wheels for them in a different state while they are busy whoring out their daughter? while making wheels in a shed?
> 
> like if I wanted wheels, I gotta call some fool in alabama for wheels that are in cali.
> 
> real talk all these wheel people on here are on some secrective shit, god forbid I need a price quote. you fools need to list prices, DAYTON does


 who cares about the where and when as long as you get your wheels, and quit making accusations about a storage shed, we have 3000 sq ft here. Like I said freaky tales who you all love and trust picks a lot of his up from the sheds, garages and posers, ask him!


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> :uh: this topic is bad !


Looks like we just got some customers :cheesy:!


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> Looks like we just got some customers :cheesy:!


LETS GET PAID!!!


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami,

Me and my fellow colleague disagree with the manner these gentleman are addressing you. I feel they are "Internet Tough-Guy's" and deserve to be put in their place. My associate Mufasa, is more than willing to travel to each of their residence and teach them a lesson. All we would require of you is to call our main office in NY where they will give you a quote for travel, service, and miscellaneous expenses which we might accrue. You then will PayPal a 41% deposit to our branch manager out of TX. Once those funds are processed, you will receive a 10 digit confirmation number. At which point you can call the scheduling office out of FL to check availability. Once availability is confirmed, you simply call our LA office to give our guy the "Go" and the whole situation while soon be taken care of. To check status of ass kicking, simply call the HI office. You will never have to worry about these "Internet Tough-Guy's" again.

It's as simple as buying a set of wheels!


----------



## Lowrider19

I try to act professional when I am the "face",or name of a business,but this really is uncalled for. First of all,there really are no prices because the locking knockoff is not ready,so do you want some China knockoffs with your Zeus? Hell no,no one does.....And try getting a posted price from some of the other companies on here....do they post prices? NO... Tami and Pat ARE good people ,despite what any of you say,and those that know them,know. I could on and on about "Pat's passion is his wheels,etc.etc." but i've already said it. There HAS been some confusion with the pricing,I will admit that,but they are just starting out again and having to outsource powdercoating,gold,paint,etc. I have been behind them since I learned about Pat,and talked to him and Tami,and still do,every day since. I would like to think some people could read through the bullshit and see that they are not scammers......Why would a scammer want to sponsor and want to give away a free set of wheel to MUFASA and sponsor him? Because they're not scammers. MUFASA texted me and told me to get on LIL,that it was bad,but I didn't realize all the bandwagon riding fuckers would show up tonight.......I would like to think some people would want to support ANY Wire Wheel company that was trying to start up,especially with the background behind the story of the makers. Tami is very outspoken (as most of you know),and sometimes silence is golden.....but she doesn't take any shit,and I don't either. I will not stand back and let ANYONE take away any opportunity for me to do what I love,and be able to make a living. All you haters take a fucking number,because i'm not going anywhere. And yes TYPICAL CHOLO STEREOTYPE,right now you would have to order from some fool in Alabama,and that's ME. The wheels would ship from Cali right now,I won't be stocking them here until they are complete and ready to go with locking or brass knockoffs. There was a network of distributors,with me covering the South,from TX to the East Coast,but it looks like i'm the only one left. And i'm not going anywhere.......MODS,please lock topic,i'd like to start a new one.


----------



## MinieMe209

CAN I GET SPONSORED !?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MinieMe209 said:


> Tami,
> 
> Me and my fellow colleague disagree with the manner these gentleman are addressing you. I feel they are "Internet Tough-Guy's" and deserve to be put in their place. My associate Mufasa, is more than willing to travel to each of their residence and teach them a lesson. All we would require of you is to call our main office in NY where they will give you a quote for travel, service, and miscellaneous expenses which we might accrue. You then will PayPal a 41% deposit to our branch manager out of TX. Once those funds are processed, you will receive a 10 digit confirmation number. At which point you can call the scheduling office out of FL to check availability. Once availability is confirmed, you simply call our LA office to give our guy the "Go" and the whole situation while soon be taken care of. To check status of ass kicking, simply call the HI office. You will never have to worry about these "Internet Tough-Guy's" again.
> 
> It's as simple as buying a set of wheels!


does MUFASA know you're dragging his name into this


----------



## nisra

Yes because we need yet another fucking "Zesus" thread.... This all reminds me of when JD was getting called out...


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> does MUFASA know you're dragging his name into this


It's a legitimate operation we're trying to run here :dunno:!

We're on your side :happysad:!


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> Freaky tales just called and didn't like being exposed, NEXT


Did he get defensive and threaten to call the FBI?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nisra said:


> Yes because we need yet another fucking "Zesus" thread.... This all reminds me of when JD was getting called out...


 called out on what?? For exposing people for what they are, call Coker about JD then, when he ripped you off he was working for them. I'm trying to find him his where a outs for a bunch of idiots


----------



## alex75

:roflmao:way to run a business


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> I try to act professional when I am the "face",or name of a business,but this really is uncalled for. First of all,there really are no prices because the locking knockoff is not ready,so do you want some China knockoffs with your Zeus? Hell no,no one does.....And try getting a posted price from some of the other companies on here....do they post prices? NO... Tami and Pat ARE good people ,despite what any of you say,and those that know them,know. I could on and on about "Pat's passion is his wheels,etc.etc." but i've already said it. There HAS been some confusion with the pricing,I will admit that,but they are just starting out again and having to outsource powdercoating,gold,paint,etc. I have been behind them since I learned about Pat,and talked to him and Tami,and still do,every day since. I would like to think some people could read through the bullshit and see that they are not scammers......Why would a scammer want to sponsor and want to give away a free set of wheel to MUFASA and sponsor him? Because they're not scammers. MUFASA texted me and told me to get on LIL,that it was bad,but I didn't realize all the bandwagon riding fuckers would show up tonight.......I would like to think some people would want to support ANY Wire Wheel company that was trying to start up,especially with the background behind the story of the makers. Tami is very outspoken (as most of you know),and sometimes silence is golden.....but she doesn't take any shit,and I don't either. I will not stand back and let ANYONE take away any opportunity for me to do what I love,and be able to make a living. All you haters take a fucking number,because i'm not going anywhere. And yes TYPICAL CHOLO STEREOTYPE,right now you would have to order from some fool in Alabama,and that's ME. The wheels would ship from Cali right now,I won't be stocking them here until they are complete and ready to go with locking or brass knockoffs. There was a network of distributors,with me covering the South,from TX to the East Coast,but it looks like i'm the only one left. And i'm not going anywhere.......MODS,please lock topic,i'd like to start a new one.


 don't close the thread, let everyone have their say, and when things I say continue to be true, we will see who has the last laugh!


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> don't close the thread, let everyone have their say, and when things I say continue to be true, *we will see who has the last laugh*!


Challenge accepted :angry:! 






































































  :roflmao:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

(801)WHEELS said:


> Lowrider 19 (801)wheels south is not going to work out. please delete (801)wheels south page. also you can mail back my emblems or pay $300 up to you. Thanks! 12 x $15 = $180. 6 x $20 = $120 total $300 good luck with zeus


. Get over yourself "babysitter" put up something interesting like the Carlos d messages where he calls you a pussy or a snitch so everyone can decide what you are, and to think I defended you, big mistake


----------



## KURSED1

MODS PLEASE RE-NAME TOPIC TO "ZUES WIRE WHEEL SOAP OPERA"


----------



## Tami at Zeus

(801)WHEELS said:


> I'm not a hater or a liar here is Lowrider 19 new page on facebook. He is a cool dude so far but got caught up in all this drama. I don't want around my business. Peace! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Quality-Wheels-and-Accessories/406740396097972


 thank God, because you were really slowing him down


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> :wave: hellllloooo........can i get some wheels ?? :dunno:


 I know Jason has been working hard to make this happen A question; Pat is working on a new design, of a 60 spoke cross lace, that can withstand the bouncing, would you be interested?


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> I know Jason has been working hard to make this happen A question; Pat is working on a new design, of a 60 spoke cross lace, that can withstand the bouncing, would you be interested?


Sure :biggrin:!


----------



## MinieMe209

:drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe

MinieMe209 said:


> Tami,
> 
> Me and my fellow colleague disagree with the manner these gentleman are addressing you. I feel they are "Internet Tough-Guy's" and deserve to be put in their place. My associate Mufasa, is more than willing to travel to each of their residence and teach them a lesson. All we would require of you is to call our main office in NY where they will give you a quote for travel, service, and miscellaneous expenses which we might accrue. You then will PayPal a 41% deposit to our branch manager out of TX. Once those funds are processed, you will receive a 10 digit confirmation number. At which point you can call the scheduling office out of FL to check availability. Once availability is confirmed, you simply call our LA office to give our guy the "Go" and the whole situation while soon be taken care of. To check status of ass kicking, simply call the HI office. You will never have to worry about these "Internet Tough-Guy's" again.
> 
> It's as simple as buying a set of wheels!


bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i hate dat i read all dis but i got teh lolzies


----------



## MinieMe209

FirmeJoe said:


> bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i hate dat i read all dis but i got teh lolzies


:h5:!


----------



## 70monte805

KURSED1 said:


> MODS PLEASE RE-NAME TOPIC TO "ZUES WIRE WHEEL SOAP OPERA"


X2 :drama:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Tami said:


> And another thing DUMB A_ _ you probably should keep your mouth shut, before I have something more to say about what you've got going on, GET my drift, I was going to keep my mouth shut but not if you keep running yours.


Well do tell since you are trying to "help people from getting ripped off"


----------



## CCC925

nisra said:


> R.I.P. another shady ass wire wheel corp. Tell JD and Nicky we said "fuck you"


Lol


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

(801)WHEELS said:


> http://www.instanttoolsusa.com/wire-wheel.html


Never heard of them but they look a lot more legit than this soap opera of a company. Maybe ill actually get a quote back from them.


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> I know Jason has been working hard to make this happen A question; Pat is working on a new design, of a 60 spoke cross lace, that can withstand the bouncing, would you be interested?


Not really.....just wouldnt look right...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

You fly by night wire wheel companies, need to take some business classes and learn how to properly structure a business.

If Tami kept her mouth shut, posted prices, and had people that bought wheels post up pics and did a good job. All of this would have been avoided.

Like I SAID BEFORE I DON'T TRUST ANYONE ON HERE FOR WHEELS AND TIRES.

You want tires, buy locally and support small businesses.

You want wheels, buy from Dayton. They list prices, don't do this Layitlow drama, build quality wheels.


----------



## Lowrider19

:rimshot:


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> . Get over yourself "babysitter" put up something interesting like the Carlos d messages where he calls you a pussy or a snitch so everyone can decide what you are, and to think I defended you, big mistake


Who the fuck are YOU calling a snitch :roflmao: Your the same person who came down to Off Topic trying to call people out and when you couldn't handle the response back began threatening people with the FBI :roflmao:


----------



## Carlos Dangerfield

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> You fly by night wire wheel companies, need to take some business classes and learn how to properly structure a business.
> 
> If Tami kept her mouth shut, posted prices, and had people that bought wheels post up pics and did a good job. All of this would have been avoided.
> 
> You want tires, buy locally and support small businesses.
> 
> You want wheels, buy from Dayton. They list prices, don't do this Layitlow drama, build quality wheels.



Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _Aye, you sound like a pussy ass ****** ese! Hustle Harder holmes! _






Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Like I SAID BEFORE I DON'T TRUST ANYONE ON HERE FOR WHEELS AND TIRES.




Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _No one gives a fuck what you've said before pinche gabacho culero! Fuck you & your sorry ass car club ese! AL CIEN!



_


Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> good you put them on blast ese, props



Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _Real G's don't talk to the police...or the mods, holmes! But then again I wouldn't expect anything less from a puto who's car club has the initials C.I. Sounds like a bunch of pinches ratas to me ese!_ :guns:




(801)WHEELS said:


> I'm not a hater or a liar



Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _Your a pussy & a fucking snitch holmes! And why the fuck you still in here riding ZEUS nuts puto?! Go sell your generic ass $20 sticker chips some where else you mormon bitch-boy! You didn't have the heart to be a distributor for the big bad Zeus Wire Wheels ese!_

_Now go run and cry to your USO, the fire-crotched mod-nazi, so he can ban me again! Show everybody what a crybaby & a SNITCH you really are Victor...again!
_


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Carlos Dangerfield said:


> Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _Aye, you sound like a pussy ass ****** ese! Hustle Harder holmes! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _No one gives a fuck what you've said before pinche gabacho culero! Fuck you & your sorry ass car club ese! AL CIEN!
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _Real G's don't talk to the police...or the mods, holmes! But then again I wouldn't expect anything less from a puto who's car club has the initials C.I. Sounds like a bunch of pinches ratas to me ese!_ :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _Your a pussy & a fucking snitch holmes! And why the fuck you still in here riding ZEUS nuts puto?! Go sell your generic ass $20 sticker chips some where else you mormon bitch-boy! You didn't have the heart to be a distributor for the big bad Zeus Wire Wheels ese!_
> 
> _Now go run and cry to your USO, the fire-crotched mod-nazi, so he can ban me again! Show everybody what a crybaby & a SNITCH you really are Victor...again!
> _


Hi dana ayon


----------



## plague

KURSED1 said:


> MODS PLEASE RE-NAME TOPIC TO "ZUES WIRE WHEEL SOAP OPERA"


Good reading if you bored and looking for wheels


----------



## nisra

plague said:


> Good reading if you bored and looking for wheels


Bored yes... looking for rims... you'd probably have a better chance with JD...


----------



## D-Cheeze

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Hi dana ayon


 




































Actually  to this whole topic


----------



## nisra

D-Cheeze said:


> Actually  to this whole topic


To the whole company.... they can give out free.. er i mean "sponsored" rim so established people vouche for them... but "established" folks remember how what happenef when JD utilized the same tactic.. don't get caught up for a free set of chinas..


----------



## plague

nisra said:


> Bored yes... looking for rims... you'd probably have a better chance with JD...


I ment to see where not too go. Everyone selling wheels at the company seems to fight with each other. Put all they inside stuff up for everyone to see I'd like to see that online sales departments books I bet not one set been sold on here. I would hate to see how these people would do business in person


----------



## En Sabah Nur

nisra said:


> To the whole company.... they can give out free.. er i mean "sponsored" rim so established people vouche for them... but "established" folks remember how what happenef when JD utilized the same tactic.. don't get caught up for a free set of chinas..


 
The only people JD sponsored (besides a certain mod) were members of the two car clubs he joined.

Last I checked the Zeus people weren't trying to bribe a mod or put an entire car club on their team. 

The NON-Original Wire Wheel Co. also gave out a sponsorship. Nobody's tripping off that, but I guess those posers are so irrelevant it doesn't really matter at this point, since those idiots spent all their capital buying apparel & knockoff chips inscribed with a name & logo that they didn't even own, instead of hiring someone who could actually drill some holes in a hub properly.


----------



## Lowrider19

Amen. There is only 1 person i've asked them to sponsor......and some of you are really riding on "Zeus" wheels right now,you just don't know it. If you've bought a straight or cross lace 72 in the past year or so,they might be Zeus.....they've been building wheels for other companies for a while,behind the scenes. I see this on every company's first pages until the wheels get out.......Zeus just hasn't come out yet. Go read WWK's first 5 or 10 pages,or Galaxy,or G-Boyz,or any company,pick one. Until the wheels are out,there's always haters. And i'm not an employee of Zeus,Vic damn sure wasn't,so if Tami and Pat are fighting,I don't know about it. I don't have any ties to the backstabbing wire wheel game in California,and I am centrally located on the Gulf Coast,so I can serve the whole South and East coast,if anyone is wondering why they picked me. No one knows me from anyone on here,except a few of you,but you'll see how honest I am if you deal with me. I'm not bribing anyone,paying anyone's car payments,or any stupid shit like that. JD was never banned,how many of you knew that? Look up "Hustle Harder 63"......Woohoo,post #500 for me! :boink:


----------



## DeeLoc

lowrider 19, tell Tami to PM me, would like to go check out the shop, need the addy though

thanks


----------



## MartyMar

ching chang topic


----------



## Lowrider19

DeeLoc said:


> lowrider 19, tell Tami to PM me, would like to go check out the shop, need the addy though
> 
> thanks


 Hey Dee,i'm sure she'll get on sometime today and see your post.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DeeLoc said:


> lowrider 19, tell Tami to PM me, would like to go check out the shop, need the addy though
> 
> thanks


 PM sent earlier, looking forward to seeing you!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

(801)WHEELS said:


> That is right I'm a "babysitter", Daddy day care, Dad, Father, Parent. Do you know why? No! Because my son had open heart surgery. But next time you down me for being a "babysitter" you will remember this pic. Son of (801)WHEELS!


 I would have compassion for any child that would have to indur this... The babysitter remark came from the apologizing you did the one and only one time I spoke to you on the phone because of the kids screaming in the background, and obv it wasn't this child. I, on the other hand have no compassion for you. You have made lies up about my business and my son. I gave you the opportunity to take back your lies which you haven't. On top of bashing me with lies you also bashed the GAY community, which I am not part of but have no need or reason to bash them. I'll give you one more chance to do so, but your pity cards have ran out for me...


----------



## ~esjmami~

Tami said:


> and the ones that keep bashing others are the ones that have no life of their own, usually sad, ugly and fat. AND no one passed the CEO title to you here in the gates of hell, I will do what I want BITCH


Very unprofessional, lost my business and from the looks of it with your attitude you will continue to loose more business


----------



## littlerascle59

:inout:


----------



## (801)WHEELS

:drama:


*








*​


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## fool2

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Its actually McLean sir


im rollin MrCleans


----------



## Tami at Zeus

~esjmami~ said:


> Very unprofessional, lost my business and from the looks of it with your attitude you will continue to loose more business


 you should of added that; That was copied from off topic. I think though ill choose my reputation over your reputation any day. I see how people such as yourself involved with so much porno can loose a business, but don't compare mine to yours.


----------



## MartyMar

bitch and snitch topic :roflmao:

Butthurtness over china grade wheels :rimshot:


----------



## ~esjmami~

Tami said:


> you should of added that; That was copied from off topic. I think though ill choose my reputation over your reputation any day. I see how people such as yourself involved with so much porno can loose a business, but don't compare mine to yours.


Your reputation is quickly going downhill by talking to people on the net this way. It doesn't matter if it was offtopic or not you are supposed to be professional in general to people. It is us who make or break you and your business. It is not a matter of mine or your reputation.

As for you making that babysitting comment to someone who has kids is just another fine example of your unprofessionalism.


----------



## MartyMar

~esjmami~ said:


> Very unprofessional, l*ost my business* and from the looks of it with your attitude you will continue to loose more business


:roflmao:


----------



## MartyMar

Tami said:


> if it involved one of my distributors, I would say it is my business. As for my attitude, It was already adjusted. You, Marty mar, typ cs, Nisra, could care less about buying anything, so when dealing with the ones that only want to shovel drama and nothing more it is what it is. Don't put words in my mouth about people having kids, cuz "YAY" but not really good to hear from a business you are calling!


 The interwebz iz surrus bidness


----------



## ~esjmami~

Tami said:


> if it involved one of my distributors, I would say it is my business. As for my attitude, It was already adjusted. You, Marty mar, typ cs, Nisra, could care less about buying anything, so when dealing with the ones that only want to shovel drama and nothing more it is what it is. Don't put words in my mouth about people having kids, cuz "YAY" but not really good to hear from a business you are calling!


You seem to forget that those people you just mentioned have been in the lowriding community for many years and know a lot of people. You are just not loosing our business but the business of the people they know as well. People seeing you talk that way to people that are well respected will hurt your business. They need to get you off the net you are bad for business


----------



## REV. chuck

Tami said:


> you should of added that; That was copied from off topic. I think though ill choose my reputation over your reputation any day. I see how people such as yourself involved with so much porno can loose a business, but don't compare mine to yours.


from the looks of this topic i wouldnt choose your reputation over a kick in the balls.


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## REV. chuck

Tami said:


> if you are referring to 801 wheels, are you sure of your facts. And before saying more, do you have facts on me too, because I know a lot of people. "FACT". ...since Madelline of G BOYZ was one of my old people, we caught up a lil bit on Monday, Friday, I hung out at Galaxy. Did you know Jim Craig, not just the legend, I did, do you get personal Xmas cards from the McLean family, I do. ...I will not dignify any future response from you


fucking name dropper 



i doubt any of this is true btw. name droppers are often liars


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Tami said:


> if you are referring to 801 wheels, are you sure of your facts. And before saying more, do you have facts on me too, because I know a lot of people. "FACT". ...since Madelline of G BOYZ was one of my old people, we caught up a lil bit on Monday, Friday, I hung out at Galaxy. Did you know Jim Craig, not just the legend, I did, do you get personal Xmas cards from the McLean family, I do. ...I will not dignify any future response from you


Personal Xmas cars from McLean family. Big deal Acting like The fucking president of the us is sending them. Lmfao


----------



## Tami at Zeus

REV. chuck said:


> fucking name dropper
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt any of this is true btw. name droppers are often liars


 will not dignify any future response from you.


----------



## MartyMar

Tami said:


> will not dignify any future response from you.


 How do you dignify china rims to begin with?


----------



## REV. chuck

Tami said:


> will not dignify any future response from you.




your not of the quality to dignify things i post to begin with.


----------



## chingon68mex

I'm one for sure won't buy shit from anybody here.

The indian guys at Broadway have all kind of shit, 13`,,20`,,22` and you get to see what you buying 

Unless you live like in fucking Alaska then order from the internet :rofl:


----------



## ~esjmami~

Tami said:


> if you are referring to 801 wheels, are you sure of your facts. And before saying more, do you have facts on me too, because I know a lot of people. "FACT". ...since Madelline of G BOYZ was one of my old people, we caught up a lil bit on Monday, Friday, I hung out at Galaxy. Did you know Jim Craig, not just the legend, I did, do you get personal Xmas cards from the McLean family, I do. ...I will not dignify any future response from you


These people should give you some advice about how to talk to 
people on the internet because you are very unprofessional


----------



## Catalyzed

Ragtop Ted said:


> Personal Xmas cars from McLean family. Big deal Acting like The fucking president of the us is sending them. Lmfao


:werd:


----------



## Catalyzed

~esjmami~ said:


> These people should give you some advice about how to talk to
> people on the internet because you are very unprofessional


:h5:


----------



## OC*1962

where do i sign up for the raffle?


----------



## Tangletowner

~esjmami~ said:


> Very unprofessional, lost my business and from the looks of it with your attitude you will continue to loose more business


Wahhahaahat the fuck are you talking about byatch? U were gonna buy a set for the Costco shopping cart you ganked to push all your friends around in? GTFOOOOO!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype




----------



## pollo_loco62

:loco:


----------



## dusty87ls

OC*1962 said:


> where do i sign up for the raffle?


Lol count me in on the raffle


----------



## REV. chuck

DanielDucati said:


> "ZE"-ZEnith-------> "US"-hUStle harder---------->" Z-E-U-S "...............discuss? :drama:



hhhmmm


*ZE*nith envio*US* touch


:ugh:


----------



## dusty87ls

REV. chuck said:


> hhhmmm
> 
> 
> *ZE*nith envio*US* touch
> 
> 
> :ugh:


Its a conspiracy to control the china rim market


----------



## pollo_loco62

REV. chuck said:


> hhhmmm
> 
> 
> *ZE*nith envio*US* touch
> 
> 
> :ugh:


 getting scientific up in here


----------



## REV. chuck

jd and nikki have joined forces 


and mr impala will hide all evidence of it. hno:


----------



## pollo_loco62

aww chit, name calling has began again.. someone gonna get angry


----------



## LFTED84

:drama:


----------



## MUFASA

chingon68mex said:


> I'm one for sure won't buy shit from anybody here.
> 
> The indian guys at Broadway have all kind of shit, 13`,,20`,,22` and you get to see what you buying
> 
> Unless you live like in fucking Alaska then order from the internet :rofl:


U NEED MONEY TO BUY SOMETHING U BROKE SONOFABITCH !! GTFO !!!!


----------



## plague

Offended gays and screaming kids


----------



## Lowrider19

MUFASA said:


> U NEED MONEY TO BUY SOMETHING U BROKE SONOFABITCH !! GTFO !!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> if it involved one of my distributors, I would say it is my business. As for my attitude, It was already adjusted. You, Marty mar, typ cs, Nisra, could care less about buying anything, so when dealing with the ones that only want to shovel drama and nothing more it is what it is. Don't put words in my mouth about people having kids, cuz "YAY" but not really good to hear from a business you are calling!


I do spend money on here but you all got the rim game fucked up. Theres 3 guys I'd buy from but I wont drag thier names into this. You fuckers by from the same distrubutor put your own name on it and call it "American Made" then cheer lead for each other just like how Nicky was supplying JD with "Zenith" ko ect... even when him and certain mods were fucking people over. Nicky played it off till he was exposed then tried to throw JD under the bus to save his own ass.. 


Point blank Zenith is dead leave the name alone


----------



## warning




----------



## REV. chuck

nisra said:


> I do spend money on here but you all got the rim game fucked up. Theres 3 guys I'd buy from but I wont drag thier names into this. You fuckers by from the same distrubutor put your own name on it and call it "American Made" then cheer lead for each other just like how Nicky was supplying JD with "Zenith" ko ect... even when him and certain mods were fucking people over. Nicky played it off till he was exposed then tried to throw JD under the bus to save his own ass..
> 
> 
> Point blank Zenith is dead leave the name alone



im in fucking illinois and even i know WWK is the closest to real zeniths you can get


----------



## Lowrider19

Nisra,there is nothing with the Zeus wheel that has anything to do with Zenith.....there is another company that calls them Zeniths,chips and all. Point blank,Zenith is owned by Choker,R.I.P. to Jim Craig and the Zenith name.


----------



## REV. chuck

Tami said:


> I really don't know who you are so not much for me to say about you!!! You can smell a scam as much as you would like. You are more than welcome to do a background check on me. *When we owned ROADSTER WHEELS INC. / ZENITH WHEELS* We were not in the business to scam people. That's one reason we are going to have a very reputable distributor for you. Not an easy task!!!!





Lowrider19 said:


> Nisra,*there is nothing with the Zeus wheel that has anything to do with Zenith*.....there is another company that calls them Zeniths,chips and all. Point blank,Zenith is owned by Choker,R.I.P. to Jim Craig and the Zenith name.


:dunno:


----------



## plague

Said her family owned zenith back in the day same quality just sayin


----------



## REV. chuck

plague said:


> Said her family owned zenith back in the day same quality just sayin


repost


----------



## plague

Same time


----------



## MUFASA

plague said:


> Same time


He still beat u ....just sayn :happysad:


----------



## REV. chuck

plague said:


> Same time


i was first reposters only


----------



## plague

MUFASA said:


> He still beat u ....just sayn :happysad:


Haha yeah


----------



## nisra

Lowrider19 said:


> Nisra,there is nothing with the Zeus wheel that has anything to do with Zenith.....there is another company that calls them Zeniths,chips and all. Point blank,Zenith is owned by Choker,R.I.P. to Jim Craig and the Zenith name.


Look i dont know you but you go ahead and keep your nose in Tami's box. If she looks anything like her daughter i would too. But before you post bullshit like this again read ALL the posts not just the wants you want to


----------



## Lowrider19

Like I said the ZEUS wheel has nothing to do with Zenith.......there is nothing on there copying the original Zenith. It's a brand new wheel,with a style some of you will recognize from the past. I've read every post in this thread,I know they were there in the Roadster/Zenith days,and have been behind the scenes until this year when the company was formed,but have not copied a Zenith in any way.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nisra said:


> Look i dont know you but you go ahead and keep your nose in Tami's box. If she looks anything like her daughter i would too. But before you post bullshit like this again read ALL the posts not just the wants you want to


. Please, I'm really tryin, can't we all just call a truce. 801 made an agreement and took down all the lies since he really didn't want to come on here and apologize, but after seeing his son in that condition we all have to give and I'm willing to forgive him because that must be a terrible situation to be in.


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami,will you please go edit your posts about him also? Especially starting with the one that made him mad in the first place,it's only fair. The drama must stop on everyone's end if we all want to move forward and forget and forgive. Kumbaya............


----------



## MUFASA

NO TRUCE !!! !!


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> NO TRUCE !!! !!


OMG I love it when you bust the caps lock :fool2:!


No ****. .


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> OMG I love it when you bust the caps lock :fool2:!
> 
> 
> No ****. .


Y R U LATE ??!!


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> Y R U LATE ??!!


I WAS WATCHING BREAKING BAD TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET PAID !


----------



## chingon68mex

I thought he meant why you late on your "thing" :ugh:


*******.


----------



## MinieMe209

chingon68mex said:


> I thought he meant why you late on your "thing" :ugh:
> 
> 
> *******.


YOU CAN KISS OUR STRAWBERRY/ORANGE SELLING BUSINESS GOODBYE !


----------



## MUFASA

chingon68mex said:


> I thought he meant why you late on your "thing" :ugh:
> 
> 
> *******.


U DUCK LOOKN MOTHERFUCKER.....KICK ROCKS !!!!


----------



## chingon68mex

MinieMe209 said:


> YOU CAN KISS OUR STRAWBERRY/ORANGE SELLING BUSINESS GOODBYE !



oh, c'mon I was just jocking,, can you imagine strawberries and oranges at afordable prices at the same location:cheesy: ( the four stops corner )

with little bit of luck we can sell our own version of china spokes,, it be called "tigirllo palma" series,,:run:


----------



## BIG RED

MinieMe209 said:


> OMG I love it when you bust the caps lock :fool2:!
> 
> 
> No ****. .


Jebus that sounds queer. :wow:


----------



## MinieMe209

BIG RED said:


> Jebus that sounds queer. :wow:


Obviously, had I not stated and I quote "No ****", it would be a queer post :twak:!


----------



## MinieMe209

chingon68mex said:


> oh, c'mon I was just jocking,, can you imagine strawberries and oranges at afordable prices at the same location:cheesy: ( the four stops corner )
> with little bit of luck we can sell our own version of china spokes,, it be called "tigirllo palma" series,,:run:


WE'LL FINALLY GET PAID :cheesy::cheesy:!


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> WE'LL FINALLY GET PAID :cheesy::cheesy:!


Hey FUCK FACE, u cant be moonlighting bish !!! !!


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> Hey FUCK FACE, u cant be moonlighting bish !!! !!


I NEED TO GET PAID ONE WAY OR ANOTHER !



















How else do you expect me to take trophies from you :inout:. .


----------



## MUFASA

:facepalm:


----------



## fallstown2163




----------



## MinieMe209

fallstown2163 said:


>


WTF ARE YOU SMILING ABOUT ?!


----------



## fallstown2163

MinieMe209 said:


> WTF ARE YOU SMILING ABOUT ?!


I'm amused at this topic


----------



## MinieMe209

fallstown2163 said:


> I'm amused at this topic


NO :twak:!


----------



## chingon68mex

what kind of gay ass name is fallstown?? fucking ******


----------



## chingon68mex

oh shit, sorry that was too much, I thought I was in off topic,,I will not post no more shenanigans here.

you still a ***** tho.


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


>





plague said:


> Offended gays and screaming kids





chingon68mex said:


> oh, c'mon I was just jocking,, can you imagine strawberries and oranges at afordable prices at the same location:cheesy: ( the four stops corner )
> 
> with little bit of luck we can sell our own version of china spokes,, it be called "tigirllo palma" series,,:run:


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

:inout:


----------



## fallstown2163

chingon68mex said:


> oh shit, sorry that was too much, I thought I was in off topic,,I will not post no more shenanigans here.
> 
> you still a ***** tho.


Yea leave your ot cyber bully shit in ot joto


----------



## Laneta

Spokes ? No one rolls them kakas.... I keeps my stocks clean


----------



## nisra

fallstown2163 said:


> Yea leave your ot cyber bully shit in ot joto


Hahahahaha


----------



## littlerascle59

:inout:


----------



## lowdeville

REV. chuck said:


> jd and nikki have joined forces
> 
> 
> and mr impala will hide all evidence of it. hno:


Tami buy a Chrysler on the instalment plan?


----------



## The Mustachio

Laneta said:


> Spokes ? No one rolls them kakas.... I keeps my stocks clean


Simon ese


----------



## littlerascle59

:inout:


----------



## MinieMe209

Zeus- "We'll sponsor you, just pay your own plating!"


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Sounds like you guys are financially unstable :inout:. .


----------



## dusty87ls

Did I win the raffle ?


----------



## nisra

dusty87ls said:


> Did I win the raffle ?


Yes they're just waiting on the engraver


----------



## MinieMe209

nisra said:


> Yes they're just waiting on the engraver


He's going to have to pay for his own plating too. .


----------



## BIG RED

MinieMe209 said:


> He's going to have to pay for his own plating too. .


Boxies too.


----------



## juangotti

BIG RED said:


> Boxies too.


 bwhahahahaah I was thinking about this the other day. Keith misspelled every word but his name and address. Some one post it for old time sake. hell post the pic with him on the pole. Bwahahahahaha


----------



## dusty87ls

BIG RED said:


> Boxies too.


As long as I get free tapies


----------



## KAKALAK

Coupe's and Z's said:


> this why i roll Daytons and only Daytons :nicoderm:


Don't forget u only roll bought cars too


----------



## cheldingo

Coupe's and Z's said:


> this why i roll Daytons and only Daytons :nicoderm:


Then what does the Z stand for?? ....zeniths???


----------



## nisra

dusty87ls said:


> As long as I get free tapies


Fuck the tape the daughter can seal tbe boxes with her snail trail. Scratch and sniff


----------



## MinieMe209

I heard from a very reliable source that a member they were trying to sponsor was asked to pay for his own plating :roflmao:!


----------



## dusty87ls

nisra said:


> Fuck the tape the daughter can seal tbe boxes with her snail trail. Scratch and sniff


"Snail trail " lmao


----------



## dusty87ls

MinieMe209 said:


> I heard from a very reliable source that a member they were trying to sponsor was asked to pay for his own plating :roflmao:!


"Hakuna matata " ! Lol


----------



## MinieMe209

dusty87ls said:


> "Hakuna matata " ! Lol


:h5:


----------



## nisra

dusty87ls said:


> "Hakuna matata " ! Lol


:roflmao:


----------



## juangotti

juangotti said:


> bwhahahahaah I was thinking about this the other day. Keith misspelled every word but his name and address. Some one post it for old time sake. hell post the pic with him on the pole. Bwahahahahaha


WE MAKE SHIT HAPPIN, POWER COATS/ COLORS WHEELS ! P.S. .just in case there is any question, on the shipping price? remember these extras
gas 3.40 a gal..tape to tape the boxies , double boxies , ink for my printer, paper,handling, standing in line...
pay to; KEITH PINA P.O BOX 1284 GUASTI,CA 91743-9000) OR PAYPAL AT [email protected]. THE BEST WAY TO REACH ME! 909-609 9813


----------



## cheldingo

juangotti said:


> WE MAKE SHIT HAPPIN, POWER COATS/ COLORS WHEELS ! P.S. .just in case there is any question, on the shipping price? remember these extras
> gas 3.40 a gal..tape to tape the boxies , double boxies , ink for my printer, paper,handling, standing in line...
> pay to; KEITH PINA P.O BOX 1284 GUASTI,CA 91743-9000) OR PAYPAL AT [email protected]. THE BEST WAY TO REACH ME! 909-609 9813


Shit he even makes them in his bathroom wow he is busy


----------



## Lowrider19

Looks like he's powdering his nose.......:420:


----------



## Lowrider19

MinieMe209 said:


> Zeus- "We'll sponsor you, just pay your own plating!"





MinieMe209 said:


> He's going to have to pay for his own plating too. .





MinieMe209 said:


> I heard from a very reliable source that a member they were trying to sponsor was asked to pay for his own plating :roflmao:!


 To be fair,why not tell the whole story,or do you not know the whole story? A FULL sponsorship was mentioned later on this year maybe,and this person was offered a discount,then the more I talked to Pat,he was slowly getting on board,then the free set of wheels was offered in chrome,but I said he wants this,this,and this in gold. You have to remember they haven't sold a set of these wheels yet,so all the money is going out,not coming in......pretty good for a start up company,I think. I can understand him not wanting them in chrome,it wouldn't match his car. One post was good enough to make a joke.....3 posts??....not so much.


----------



## BIG RED

juangotti said:


> WE MAKE SHIT HAPPIN, POWER COATS/ COLORS WHEELS ! P.S. .just in case there is any question, on the shipping price? remember these extras
> gas 3.40 a gal..tape to tape the boxies , double boxies , ink for my printer, paper,handling, standing in line...
> pay to; KEITH PINA P.O BOX 1284 GUASTI,CA 91743-9000) OR PAYPAL AT [email protected]. THE BEST WAY TO REACH ME! 909-609 9813


That is a fucked picture on so many levels of fucked.


----------



## juangotti

BWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MinieMe209

It was actually more like 12 post I put your shit on blast in a couple threads in OT. .


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

KAKALAK said:


> Don't forget u only roll bought cars too


simone ese y que puto?? do sumthn about it pinche cavacho


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MinieMe209 said:


> It was actually more like 12 post I put your shit on blast in a couple threads in OT. .


 I guess BLAST is better than nothing! What kind of response do you want? We never asked to sponsor anyone, frankly I would love to all day long, but that's later days so are you just bored and looking for some drama, explain why it bothers you so much!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nisra said:


> Yes they're just waiting on the engraver


 I bet you just missed me since I haven't had the time to be on here for 2 days???


----------



## backyard64

so can u post some pics of ur wheel


----------



## Lowrider19

Here's pics of the wheel,the locking knockoff pic will be coming soon.


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> I guess BLAST is better than nothing! What kind of response do you want? We never asked to sponsor anyone, frankly I would love to all day long, but that's later days so are you just bored and looking for some drama, explain why it bothers you so much!!


I WANNA GET PAID !!


----------



## MinieMe209

I mean sponsored :happysad: I'll even pay my own plating. .


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MinieMe209 said:


> I mean sponsored :happysad: I'll even pay my own plating. .


 Well in the meantime you've pretty much worn this subject out for me. Since I know the 2 of you are friends, I think the issue should go as planned previously and put to later days, because really I don't want anyone feeling they need to whine about it.


----------



## dusty87ls

Lowrider19 said:


> Here's pics of the wheel,the locking knockoff pic will be coming soon.


Me Likey.


----------



## Lowrider19

Wait till you see them with locking knockoffs attached! Very nice wheels. I'll see if I can get a pic of them in the sun when they're ready to be posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> Well in the meantime you've pretty much worn this subject out for me. Since I know the 2 of you are friends, I think the issue should go as planned previously and put to later days, because really I don't want anyone feeling they need to whine about it.


Whos whining ?? :dunno: !!


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> Well in the meantime you've pretty much worn this subject out for me. Since I know the 2 of you are friends, I think the issue should go as planned previously and put to later days, because really I don't want anyone feeling they need to whine about it.


Friends? Didn't a couple days ago you say I was dragging him through the dirt?

And now you're calling him a whiner :facepalm:?


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> Friends? Didn't a couple days ago you say I was dragging him through the dirt?
> 
> And now you're calling him a whiner :facepalm:?


No u weinie !!! Shes talkn to u !!! I havent even posted in this topic !!!


----------



## MinieMe209

SHE'S TALKING TO YOU !! 

I can't tell by the tone of her typing!


----------



## Lowrider19

[email protected] The tone of her typing:roflmao: Reading it,it looks as if she was talking to you,MinieMe,not MUFASA.....:dunno:


----------



## MUFASA

:h5: I KNEW SHE DIDNT LIKE MINIEME :burn:





So when do i meat the daughter ? :naughty:


----------



## MinieMe209

Lowrider19 said:


> [email protected] The tone of her typing:roflmao: Reading it,it looks as if she was talking to you,MinieMe,not MUFASA.....:dunno:


OMGSHCA


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> :h5: I KNEW SHE DIDNT LIKE MINIEME :burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when do i meat the daughter ? :naughty:


:tears:


----------



## Lowrider19

MinieMe209 said:


> OMGSHCA


 Did you join the YMCA? OMGSHCA must be a different chapter?


----------



## MinieMe209

Lowrider19 said:


> Did you join the YMCA? OMGSHCA must be a different chapter?


:facepalm:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Gold is far from dropping in the wheel world. That is if you're talking good gold. Remember melted rings don't count, the real platers actually use a powder that is made with pure gold. For others liking china gold, the prices are going up again after they take their Chinese New Year holiday at the end of the year and their factory's close down for a month. No way to win at gold for cheap right now.


----------



## Lowrider19

The locking knockoff system prototypes are complete. Now I can show you what they look like.....remember that I said "Something you all will recognize,but not the same old design everyone else is using." Zeus 75 spoke Straight/Cross Lace














Zeus 72 spoke Straight Lace














Zeus 72 spoke Cross Lace














Locking Knockoff System


----------



## En Sabah Nur

So no taper on the straight lace spokes, correct?


----------



## 925rider

series 4 roadstars:dunno:


----------



## 66vert

Where is the originality looks like a roadstar knockoff show pics of back of the knockoff


----------



## Lowrider19

There is a taper on the spokes,and the straight lace pics are polished stainless spokes. And,not Series 4 Roadstars,but you have to remember where Pat was working and designing in the mid to late 90's.


----------



## 66vert

Lowrider19 said:


> There is a taper on the spokes,and the straight lace pics are polished stainless spokes. And,not Series 4 Roadstars,but you have to remember where Pat was working and designing in the mid to late 90's.


Yo lowrider19 can we see the back of the knockoff are them some old roadstars that were lying around?


----------



## En Sabah Nur

66vert said:


> Where is the originality looks like a roadstar knockoff


 One of the people who thought it was a great idea to steal a name that he did not legally own & use it to try & push his product, actually has the nerve to ask somebody else, "where is the originality." :rofl: Oh, the irony.


----------



## Lowrider19

66vert said:


> Where is the originality looks like a roadstar knockoff show pics of back of the knockoff


 These are the pics that were taken a little over an hour ago,so this is what I was given. These are the prototypes......Originality? Who do you think designed these knockoffs? Who designed your knockoffs originally?


----------



## MUFASA

Lowrider19 said:


> The locking knockoff system prototypes are complete. Now I can show you what they look like.....remember that I said "Something you all will recognize,but not the same old design everyone else is using." Zeus 75 spoke Straight/Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Straight Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locking Knockoff System



:shocked: 

I THINK THEY LOOK BAD AS FUCK !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66vert said:


> Where is the originality looks like a roadstar knockoff show pics of back of the knockoff


 Do you mean it looks like something we invented. BTW Stop calling us, we will not sell you wheels for you to call Zeniths, original wires or "ZEUS"2 original wires and we will never again drill hubs for you either.


----------



## Lowrider19

MUFASA said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I THINK THEY LOOK BAD AS FUCK !!! :thumbsup:


 :h5:


----------



## aztecsef1

MUFASA said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I THINK THEY LOOK BAD AS FUCK !!! :thumbsup:


X64


----------



## ABRAXASS

Does the knock offs protrude further out like Roadstars? I also would like to see the back of these knock offs and how you made them work with your new locks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66vert said:


> Yo lowrider19 can we see the back of the knockoff are them some old roadstars that were lying around?


This is exactly how you started taunting me in the very beginning before I knew who Vert 66 was. When are you going to post pictures for the locking system you stole from Pat and then he had to redesign. When are you going to tell about the zenith 2wing KO you ran and stole Jim Craig's blueprint (and that was recently I must add) and while we're on topics, where did you NOT SAY you got all your Roadster materials you are selling.


----------



## Lowrider19

I do know the knockoffs will stick out closer to the edge like the old Roadstars. Remember guys,these are prototypes,they are not complete,as far as looking perfect or anything. These were finished about 4 hours ago,but I was allowed to post up these pics finally.


----------



## dusty87ls

So far so good. I'm digging that old school look


----------



## dusty87ls

dusty87ls said:


> So far so good. I'm digging that old school look


Do you guys have some chips/emblems made yet ? That will seal the deal with these rims


----------



## Lowrider19

The actual chips with the logo etc will be coming soon,some designs have been finalized,they just have to be submitted for production. I even helped Tami pick one design,I think everyone will like,it's very traditional,but not like the same shit everyone else uses. It looks awesome. In the meantime,Pat is about to start on his own metal chip design. The chip will be the icing on the cake,and the cherry on top of a nice wheel.:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

Lowrider19 said:


> The locking knockoff system prototypes are complete. Now I can show you what they look like.....remember that I said "Something you all will recognize,but not the same old design everyone else is using." Zeus 75 spoke Straight/Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Straight Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locking Knockoff System


Some will love them, some will hate them, it's good that there's an alternative on ko's, WWK is making most of the zenith ko's, Dayton has most of their ko's, and now Zeus is making some Roadstars, man I feel like I'm in the 90's again ..............


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I'm liking the new locking style even though it resembles the old roadstar stuff. 75 spokes is different as well. The absolute only thing stopping me from ordering a set is reading through all the comments/drama/shit talking I've seen come from Tami. It Doesn't matter what anyone else said, the mouth of the business is killing the business. Just my .02 from someone that buys new wheels at least once a year to ride on and to add to my collection. Good luck lowrider19, I'm sure you'll do great selling these as long as that certain someone can stay off the Internet.


----------



## DeeLoc

Not a Dayton KO, got it at a yard sale years ago for $5. Roadster stamp on the ear

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sombody was Fakin the funk


----------



## Lowrider19

That is wierd.....Dayton chip in a Roadstar knockoff.....:facepalm:


----------



## Lowrider19

cashmoneyspeed,Tami reads these boards every day,so i'm sure she'll see your comment. I think this topic was created a little early,before the wheels were even produced,but i'm sure it was to create a buzz about the newest company. During the downtime while waiting on the wheels,a few people got carried away,including Tami. I talk to her daily now and she is a very nice lady,she just takes a lot of the stuff personal,but i'm not going to speak for her. I'm pretty sure that once some of the sales start coming in,Tami won't have a lot of downtime to play on LIL. I'm here for anyone that has any questions,right now there's only me. I love Lowriding with a passion,and i'm not in it for the money,even though it doesn't hurt. I hoped and believed in them from day one,and still do,that's why i'm the only one left standing. I WANT to see another wheel company to succeed,if not,we all lose in the end. Pat was thrilled to see all the positive comments about his wheels. I am looking forward to the future of the company,and I hope to see some pics of these on some rides really soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209

Post Tamis newds!


----------



## Lowrider19

LMAO,did you search for gold nipples and end up in the wheel and tire section? :buttkick:


----------



## MinieMe209

:yes:


----------



## caprice on dz

Lowrider19 said:


> The locking knockoff system prototypes are complete. Now I can show you what they look like.....remember that I said "Something you all will recognize,but not the same old design everyone else is using." Zeus 75 spoke Straight/Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Straight Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locking Knockoff System


when their ready for sale if you are willing to just sell a set of the knockoffs themselves I will be up to a purchase. I always wanted a set of fluted sprinners


----------



## 46'Areosedan

DeeLoc said:


> View attachment 686007
> 
> Not a Dayton KO, got it at a yard sale years ago for $5. Roadster stamp on the ear
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's just wrong:nono:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Lowrider19 said:


> The locking knockoff system prototypes are complete. Now I can show you what they look like.....remember that I said "Something you all will recognize,but not the same old design everyone else is using." Zeus 75 spoke Straight/Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Straight Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locking Knockoff System


I understand pat is super busy but why can't he check in every once in a while? Hearing from him might boost sales instead of always having other people do his talking. Nice wheels btw!:thumbsup:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/84120-pat-marchisset.html


----------



## baggedout81

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I'm liking the new locking style even though it resembles the old roadstar stuff. 75 spokes is different as well. The absolute only thing stopping me from ordering a set is reading through all the comments/drama/shit talking I've seen come from Tami. It Doesn't matter what anyone else said, the mouth of the business is killing the business. Just my .02 from someone that buys new wheels at least once a year to ride on and to add to my collection. Good luck lowrider19, I'm sure you'll do great selling these as long as that certain someone can stay off the Internet.


Hit the nail on the head there.Ive sat back the last 34 pages an watched to see how this will play out.Myself,i would be interested in these locking k/o.I think they would look dope on my old school 72 players


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## 925rider

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I'm liking the new locking style even though it resembles the old roadstar stuff. 75 spokes is different as well. The absolute only thing stopping me from ordering a set is reading through all the comments/drama/shit talking I've seen come from Tami. It Doesn't matter what anyone else said, the mouth of the business is killing the business. Just my .02 from someone that buys new wheels at least once a year to ride on and to add to my collection. Good luck lowrider19, I'm sure you'll do great selling these as long as that certain someone can stay off the Internet.


:thumbsup:


----------



## En Sabah Nur

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The absolute only thing stopping me from ordering a set is reading through all the comments/drama/shit talking I've seen come from Tami.
> It Doesn't matter what anyone else said, the mouth of the business is killing the business.


 So she's just suppose to sit back and let all the internet trolls come into her topic and talk bad about her business? :scrutinize: Really? The only time Tami talks shit is to the people who deserve it/ the people who go out of their way to not only publicly root for her failure, but also make it a point to attack her family. 

If you or anyone else doesn't like reading through all the "comments/drama/shit talking" then maybe you should be taking that up with the mods. After all, it's their job to be filtering that stuff out, so if it bothers you that much maybe you should be complaining to them.



cashmoneyspeed said:


> Just my .02 from someone that buys new wheels at least once a year to ride on and to add to my collection.


If you're buying wheels "at least once a year" then maybe you should stop buying China's & try breaking bread on a set of quality spokes. Just sayin.'


----------



## En Sabah Nur

46'Areosedan said:


> I understand pat is super busy but why can't he check in every once in a while? Hearing from him might boost sales instead of always having other people do his talking. Nice wheels btw!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/84120-pat-marchisset.html


Yeah, Pat used to be on here for a minute selling his wheels/services, but after fools started talking shit & disrespecting him he decided to throw up the deuces. Besides, Pat isn't a salesman. He is a machinist & designer by trade. Tami & Lowrider19 are the salesman, hate them or love them that's what they do.

And saying that hearing from a founder would somehow boost sales is a ridiculous notion. That's like saying that hearing from the man who invented Dayton's or Levi's would somehow help with their sales. At the end of the day a good product primarily sells itself. Speaking of Dayton's they also used to have a sales rep. on here selling thier product. But again, all the internet tough guys started talking shit & disrespecting the salesperson, thier product, and their company (for no good reason btw) so they haven't logged in since. Sound familier at all?


----------



## big C

En Sabah Nur said:


> So she's just suppose to sit back and let all the internet trolls come into her topic and talk bad about her business? :scrutinize: Really? The only time Tami talks shit is to the people who deserve it/ the people who go out of their way to not only publicly root for her failure, but also make it a point to attack her family.
> 
> If you or anyone else doesn't like reading through all the "comments/drama/shit talking" then maybe you should be taking that up with the mods. After all, it's their job to be filtering that stuff out, so if it bothers you that much maybe you should be complaining to them.
> 
> 
> If you're buying wheels "at least once a year" then maybe you should stop buying China's & try breaking bread on a set of quality spokes. Just sayin.'


x2 on the mods. They fucking suck at doing there job on this website. About the only time they chime in is if it will benefit them in some form or fashion.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

En Sabah Nur said:


> Yeah, Pat used to be on here for a minute selling his wheels/services, but after fools started talking shit & disrespecting him he decided to throw up the deuces. Besides, Pat isn't a salesman. He is a machinist & designer by trade. Tami & Lowrider19 are the salesman, hate them or love them that's what they do.
> 
> And saying that hearing from a founder would somehow boost sales is a ridiculous notion. That's like saying that hearing from the man who invented Dayton's or Levi's would somehow help with their sales. At the end of the day a good product primarily sells itself. Speaking of Dayton's they also used to have a sales rep. on here selling thier product. But again, all the internet tough guys started talking shit & disrespecting the salesperson, thier product, and their company (for no good reason btw) so they haven't logged in since. Sound familier at all?


Yeah I hear what you are saying but those companies you mentioned are already established. Zeus wheels are up incoming.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

46'Areosedan said:


> Yeah I hear what you are saying but those companies you mentioned are already established. *Zeus wheels are up incoming*.


 So? What is that suppose to mean? What's your point?


----------



## Lowrider19

I did ask Pat why he didn't get on here,he is basically computer illiterate,he's Old School,and does best when not interrupted. If you interrupt him,and he starts talking,he goes on and on......believe me,you might want him to check in,but you don't want him on here responding,it would be one long run-on sentence and look like Mr. Cucho typed it.....LOL If you look at his profile,OG Jordan gave him a warning about bumping up old topics when he was trying to help guys looking for particular wheels or restoring wheels. He stopped getting on about a week later....go read his posts,he was just trying to help those guys. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/84120...archisset.html


----------



## fool2

En Sabah Nur said:


> Tami & Lowrider19 are the salesman, hate them or love them that's what they do.


he should hire some new ones


----------



## ~esjmami~

Lowrider19 said:


> I did ask Pat why he didn't get on here,he is basically computer illiterate,he's Old School,and does best when not interrupted. If you interrupt him,and he starts talking,he goes on and on......believe me,you might want him to check in,but you don't want him on here responding,it would be one long run-on sentence and* look like Mr. Cucho typed it.....LOL I*f you look at his profile,OG Jordan gave him a warning about bumping up old topics when he was trying to help guys looking for particular wheels or restoring wheels. He stopped getting on about a week later....go read his posts,he was just trying to help those guys. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/84120...archisset.html


So I see every salesman on this team talks shit, whether they are defending themselves or not :nicoderm:



fool2 said:


> he should hire some new ones


x2


----------



## Losin Money

~esjmami~ said:


> So I see every salesman on this team talks shit, whether they are defending themselves or not :nicoderm:


Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _Aye, esjmamona take your busted ass panocha back to OT babosa!_


----------



## ~esjmami~

Losin Money said:


> Typical Cholo Stereotype Voice: _Aye, esjmamona take your busted ass panocha back to OT babosa!_


People don't like being called out when they are in the wrong I see

:nicoderm:


----------



## Losin Money

Mr. Chuco hittin that or what? :nicoderm:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Hey 1st off a shout out to Jason "Lowrider19" way to go, keep up all the work and word you have put out. And now a shout out to all the others who want Tami to quit speaking for me, LOL, I appreciate all the kind words, my wheels are my passion and as time moves on my designs will progress. Sorry this can't be longer but I have work to do 24/7, I heard your words to get on this and say something so here I be. I do want you all to know, I do all my own dimpling and drilling on everything, I don't send my work out to have someone else do it. I am aware of a lot of conflicts going on and there are issues Tami and I agree on, and one of those is honesty. Until later


----------



## Mr Cucho

Losin Money said:


> Mr. Chuco hittin that or what? :nicoderm:


Dammm all y'all levas stll talkx shit get over it let it go don't b grabx in to some ones else balls !!!! An u get on tha level if I'm hitn it or not is not ur fckn business puto don't b Haten leva !! everything sounds like some Haten ass fuckers !!!! If u don't lik em post look n get da fck out u know !!! Get over it !!!!


----------



## Losin Money

:roflmao: Hooked on messican ebonics mayne :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

En Sabah Nur said:


> So she's just suppose to sit back and let all the internet trolls come into her topic and talk bad about her business? :scrutinize: Really? The only time Tami talks shit is to the people who deserve it/ the people who go out of their way to not only publicly root for her failure, but also make it a point to attack her family.
> 
> If you or anyone else doesn't like reading through all the "comments/drama/shit talking" then maybe you should be taking that up with the mods. After all, it's their job to be filtering that stuff out, so if it bothers you that much maybe you should be complaining to them.
> 
> 
> If you're buying wheels "at least once a year" then maybe you should stop buying China's & try breaking bread on a set of quality spokes. Just sayin.'


She can say whatever she wants and keep feeding the animal or have the topic cleaned up. I don't care either way. It doesn't "bother" me, I was just commenting on the wheels that have finally been posted and why I won't deal with them based on a lack of professionalism. Sounds like you maybe work for them?

Lmfao. As far as the buying wheels once a year comment, I collect them and have multiple cars so if you consider Dayton's, roadstars, and tru spokes to not be of good quality then I don't know what to tell ya. Hell even og wires have held up fine for me. Where are the parts these zues wheels use coming from anyways? Pricing on them? Are any actually for sale? What actually makes these a premium high end wheel?


----------



## MinieMe209

They're premium cuz every set comes with a full night with their daughter they're whoring out. .


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

~esjmami~ said:


> So I see every salesman on this team talks shit, whether they are defending themselves or not :nicoderm:


got dam hoe why are u up in everybodys threads spewing booshit :ugh:

its bad enuff u cant keep ur legs closed at least keep ur cockhole shut :drama:


----------



## ~esjmami~

Coupe's and Z's said:


> got dam hoe why are u up in everybodys threads spewing booshit :ugh:
> 
> its bad enuff u cant keep ur legs closed at least keep ur cockhole shut :drama:


And here you are again always up my ass..take a breather..

Wen u comin to cali let us know till then stfu


----------



## chingon68mex

This idiots still arguing in the internets, after this who will wanna buy from either one ? :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

chingon68mex said:


> This idiots still arguing in the internets, after this who will wanna buy from either one ? :roflmao:


GTFO !!!


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> . "POOOOF" that in a nice professional way, means disappear! The daughter models part time, last week she did wedding gowns, should she wear that attire to model a wheel?


Part time model?

I sincerely doubt she's ever posed for anyone other than her perverted parents who took advantage of her good looks to try an sell some rims. .


----------



## chingon68mex

MUFASA said:


> GTFO !!!


Stfu


----------



## chingon68mex

MinieMe209 said:


> Part time model?
> 
> I sincerely doubt she's ever posed for anyone other than her perverted parents who took advantage of her good looks to try an sell some rims. .


Compra unos pa tu regal way,,


----------



## fool2

MinieMe209 said:


> Part time model?
> 
> I sincerely doubt she's ever posed for anyone other than her perverted parents who took advantage of her good looks to try an sell some rims. .


I'm willing to chip in for pics of the shitter


----------



## MUFASA

chingon68mex said:


> Stfu


EAT A DICK U FLAMING ****** !! !!


----------



## MinieMe209

chingon68mex said:


> Compra unos pa tu regal way,,


:cheesy:


----------



## MinieMe209

fool2 said:


> I'm willing to chip in for pics of the shitter


Probly the only legitimate transaction these people will ever make. .


----------



## nueve5

Hey Tami can you just explain to me how the wheel business works as far as who does what in the process.I've bought Daytons, Crowns, Roadsters, even a set from G&C on here and my friend has some of the famed JD Zeniths complete with broken spokes so out of all these companies who made what in house.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

cashmoneyspeed said:


> She can say whatever she wants and keep feeding the animal or have the topic cleaned up.


I didn't realize that in this forum you had to go out of your way to ASK the mods to clean up your topic for you. Usually the way it works on any other forum is that when a mod spots some offtopic b.s. he or she immediately cleans it up right then & there. But according to you it doesn't quite work that way around here, huh? Okay, good to know.


cashmoneyspeed said:


> I don't care either way. It doesn't "bother" me, I was just commenting on the wheels that have finally been posted and why I won't deal with them based on a lack of professionalism.


Obviously it does "bother" you, because your whole argument is that while you like the product & think it's "nice," you won't be buying it due to the fact that Tami tends to defend herself & answer her critics. But you have absolutely no problem with other people muddying up the topic, right? You've also taken the time to come in here & state that same tired argument on at least 4-5 separate occasions. How many times do you think you have to make your point?


cashmoneyspeed said:


> Sounds like you maybe work for them?


 Nope. Just here contributing my two cents like everybody else. I just happen to see things differently than most.


cashmoneyspeed said:


> Where are the parts these zues wheels use coming from anyways? Pricing on them? Are any actually for sale? What actually makes these a premium high end wheel?


 I believe some of those questions have already been answered earlier. Maybe the Zeus people can answer the rest for you. (not that it'll make a difference since you won't be buying them, right?)


----------



## Lowrider19

En Sabah Nur,thank you. I just posted pics of the FIRST set of prototype knockoffs before the monkeys came in........so yes,the wheels are ready and for sale,if you want set #1 of the 75's,72's Straight,or 72 Cross-Lace. Each set it built by hand,so from order to shipping could be about a week to 2 weeks or more,depending on what you want. Pics would be sent along the way of YOUR set of wheels being assembled,and you would be notified when they shipped out with your tracking #. Chips are the last piece of the puzzle,but if you ordered a set now,the chips would be mailed to you when they are completed.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

fool2 said:


> I'm willing to chip in for pics of the shitter


lol...


----------



## juangotti

Lowrider19 said:


> The locking knockoff system prototypes are complete. Now I can show you what they look like.....remember that I said "Something you all will recognize,but not the same old design everyone else is using." Zeus 75 spoke Straight/Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Straight Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locking Knockoff System


I dig the wheels. Ill be checking back for prices.


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Lowrider19

juangotti said:


> I dig the wheels. Ill be checking back for prices.


Thank you juangotti.....let me know when you get ready.


----------



## Lowrider19

implala66 said:


> Some will love them, some will hate them, it's good that there's an alternative on ko's, WWK is making most of the zenith ko's, Dayton has most of their ko's, and now Zeus is making some Roadstars, man I feel like I'm in the 90's again ..............


 I wish it was the 90's again.......that was the golden age of Lowriding for the 30-40 yr old crowd,like myself. All the innovations,all the choices of wheels,people weren't afraid to go outside the box. Hell,even bolt-ons are making a comeback......who knows,Pat even thought of making a new set of Bolt-ons.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nueve5 said:


> Hey Tami can you just explain to me how the wheel business works as far as who does what in the process.I've bought Daytons, Crowns, Roadsters, even a set from G&C on here and my friend has some of the famed JD Zeniths complete with broken spokes so out of all these companies who made what in house.


 as far as I know Dayton's are made in house, WWK(Charlie) builds in house, Roadsters were built in house, JD's first few sets were stolen from in house and then farmed through a garage builder, honestly crown I can't remember and not sure who G&C stands for


----------



## Tami at Zeus

En Sabah Nur said:


> I didn't realize that in this forum you had to go out of your way to ASK the mods to clean up your topic for you. Usually the way it works on any other forum is that when a mod spots some offtopic b.s. he or she immediately cleans it up right then & there. But according to you it doesn't quite work that way around here, huh? Okay, good to know.
> 
> Obviously it does "bother" you, because your whole argument is that while you like the product & think it's "nice," you won't be buying it due to the fact that Tami tends to defend herself & answer her critics. But you have absolutely no problem with other people muddying up the topic, right? You've also taken the time to come in here & state that same tired argument on at least 4-5 separate occasions. How many times do you think you have to make your point?
> 
> Nope. Just here contributing my two cents like everybody else. I just happen to see things differently than most.
> 
> I believe some of those questions have already been answered earlier. Maybe the Zeus people can answer the rest for you. (not that it'll make a difference since you won't be buying them, right?)


 I feel I also owe you a big THANK YOU, you have come to my defense more than once, Do I by chance know you from the past, when I use to be at Roadster??


----------



## nueve5

Ok thanks G&C was on here for a bit they did wheel repairs and made wheels too the guy went by ***** I think. That's one of the reasons I was asking who does what it seems like there is a lot of people building wheels nowadays just wondering if everybody is using the same parts as far as spokes and hubs or if people machining their own


----------



## Lowrider19

66vert said:


> how much for wheels complete 72spokes and what knockoff come with them? Are they stainless spokes and nipples





66vert said:


> Call coker they own roadster





66vert said:


> is that with knockoffs? are they stainless spokes and nipples they havent responded bak to me





66vert said:


> Are they polished stainless spokes and nipples please u nvr responded back interested in a set if they are a quality wheels no china parts wat knockoffs do u have?


Looks like Angel's been in here since page 1. Checking out the competition? I do that too. Tami,tell Pat to keep the 2 bar straight with the squared edges. Even if it's not locking.


----------



## juangotti

Lowrider19 said:


> Thank you juangotti.....let me know when you get ready.


HUH?


----------



## Lowrider19

juangotti said:


> I dig the wheels. Ill be checking back for prices.





Lowrider19 said:


> Thank you juangotti.....let me know when you get ready.


----------



## Lowrider19

Wheels restored by Pat.....


----------



## warning

MinieMe209 said:


> Part time model?
> 
> I sincerely doubt she's ever posed for anyone other than her perverted parents who took advantage of her good looks to try an sell some rims. .


:roflmao:


----------



## Marty McFly

36 pages of china wheel talk :rimshot:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Marty McFly said:


> 36 pages of china wheel talk :rimshot:


 Thank God (really) that you're back, I was missing you guys on here, regardless if you had good things or bad things to say, at least you're back!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

I guess Gangsta hasn't heard about your comment in the Trayvon thread,yet has he?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Lowrider19 said:


>


Im ready for a quote now.... The fuck does that mean?


----------



## ~esjmami~

Tami said:


> Thank God (really) that you're back, I was missing you guys on here, regardless if you had good things or bad things to say, at least you're back!!!


:scrutinize:


----------



## FirmeJoe

Lowrider19 said:


> I guess Gangsta hasn't heard about your comment in the Trayvon thread,yet has he?


You sposed to dick ride gangsta in teh santana thread :twak:


----------



## Losin Money

Marty McFly said:


> 36 pages of china wheel talk :rimshot:


 I thought China wheels and foe-doe LeChops go hand in hand. They both use shitty quality materials and are half assed thrown together in order to sell to some cheap ass dumb fuck who can't afford to have the real thing :rimshot:


----------



## Losin Money

Lowrider19 said:


> I guess Gangsta hasn't heard about your comment in the Trayvon thread,yet has he?


 That pussy will be be editing that post faster than the time they told him to delete the Obama Doctrine in his signature :roflmao:

The cost of a proud right-winger bowing down to that BBC in order to keep that plaque in his LeHack...Whahahahaha


----------



## Losin Money

Now go run to the mods and have them delete my posts ya lil bitch! 


Jason hurry up and get a screen shot this pussy cant take the truth. WATCH


----------



## aztecsef1

:drama:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Losin Money said:


> Now go run to the mods and have them delete my posts ya lil bitch!
> 
> 
> Jason hurry up and get a screen shot this pussy cant take the truth. WATCH


 WHO


----------



## Lowrider19

He's talkin bout Marty McFly......his posts will stay up because he was quoted multiple times on the Trayvon topic......anyways...back to the wheels!


----------



## Ahhwataday

Tami said:


> WHO


lol I dunno i think he hates everybody


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> He's talkin bout Marty McFly......his posts will stay up because he was quoted multiple times on the Trayvon topic......anyways...back to the wheels!


 OK, yeah about those wheels, ok anyways I want to know why 66vert(zenith) has so much ROADSTER stuff for sale all of a sudden???


----------



## Lowrider19

Not his wheels............YOUR wheels! :facepalm:LOL


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> Not his wheels............YOUR wheels! :facepalm:LOL


 I'd rather know where it came from, Pat said JD stole 20 cases of emblems from his Dad, and it looks like stuff is starting to resurface???


----------



## lowdeville

Losin Money said:


> Now go run to the mods and have them delete my posts ya lil bitch!
> 
> 
> Jason hurry up and get a screen shot this pussy cant take the truth. WATCH


:roflmao:He's the biggest snitch on L.I.L:roflmao:


----------



## Losin Money

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao:He's the biggest snitch on L.I.L:roflmao:


 QFT


----------



## Ahhwataday

Tami said:


> I'd rather know where it came from, Pat said JD stole 20 cases of emblems from his Dad, and it looks like stuff is starting to resurface???


oh shit


----------



## Lowrider19

Ahhwataday said:


> oh shit


:facepalm:


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> I'd rather know where it came from, Pat said JD stole 20 cases of emblems from his Dad, and it looks like stuff is starting to resurface???


Are you that stupid of a business person? You're crying around that people are bringing smut to your "Legitimate" operation you're trying to run then you sit here trying to bash your competition?

My enter works again :cheesy:!

Truth is noone really thought you were a scammer or anything a couple guys were giving you a hard time for the rep that wheel companies have on this site and you took it upon yourself to bring your business to the ground. .



You somewhat redeemed yourself by posting almost newd of your daughter but a two piece bikini can only go so far. .


----------



## Ahhwataday

MinieMe209 said:


> Are you that stupid of a business person? You're crying around that people are bringing smut to your "Legitimate" operation you're trying to run then you sit here trying to bash your competition?
> 
> My enter works again :cheesy:!
> 
> Truth is noone really thought you were a scammer or anything a couple guys were giving you a hard time for the rep that wheel companies have on this site and you took it upon yourself to bring your business to the ground. .
> 
> 
> 
> You somewhat redeemed yourself by posting almost newd of your daughter but a two piece bikini can only go so far. .



He's right!

Where's that pic?


----------



## Ahhwataday

Lowrider19 said:


> Ok,let me be your Eastern/Southern distributor then.......damn,if it's that easy to become one. Seriously.


I didnt find the pic (only made it to page 4 lol) but I found this.....Thats what I was thinkin. I was scoutin you out


----------



## Lowrider19

:dunno: What,I asked nicely?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MinieMe209 said:


> Are you that stupid of a business person? You're crying around that people are bringing smut to your "Legitimate" operation you're trying to run then you sit here trying to bash your competition?
> 
> My enter works again :cheesy:!
> 
> Truth is noone really thought you were a scammer or anything a couple guys were giving you a hard time for the rep that wheel companies have on this site and you took it upon yourself to bring your business to the ground. .
> 
> 
> 
> You somewhat redeemed yourself by posting almost newd of your daughter but a two piece bikini can only go so far. .


 Whatever you say.


----------



## Ahhwataday

Lowrider19 said:


> :dunno: What,I asked nicely?


Im for reals. You the closest wheels shop to me. If I want some, Ill pick them up when Im on a road trip


----------



## texasgold

Lowrider19 said:


> The locking knockoff system prototypes are complete. Now I can show you what they look like.....remember that I said "Something you all will recognize,but not the same old design everyone else is using." Zeus 75 spoke Straight/Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Straight Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus 72 spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locking Knockoff System


this suck for the people who do own original Roadstars, which where a bit rare and unique, now this look alike will flood the market smh:nosad:


----------



## Ahhwataday

I already looked at your facebook page, the wheels look good. Fuck ordering them. I want to pick the shit up when I pay. Everybody on this site is always gettin fucked from not gettin what they pay for when they pay for it.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

texasgold said:


> this suck for the people who do own original Roadstars, which where a bit rare and unique, now this look alike will flood the market smh:nosad:


 That's not the intention to make the originals s_ _ k, Pats the originater of the famous Roadstar, and it has always been one of our favorites and we miss it, so he's just trying to give his other wheels a touch of the good ol days!!!


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> That's not the intention to make the originals s_ _ k, Pats the originater of the famous Roadstar, and it has always been one of our favorites and we miss it, so he's just trying to give his other wheels a touch of the good ol days!!!


----------



## 925rider

Tami said:


> That's not the intention to make the originals s_ _ k, Pats the originater of the famous Roadstar, and it has always been one of our favorites and we miss it, so he's just trying to give his other wheels a touch of the good ol days!!!


If you sold roadster to coker would they own the right and likeness of these style K/Os.. appears to be a OG roadstar ko with a set screw on the side:dunno:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

925rider said:


> If you sold roadster to coker would they own the right and likeness of these style K/Os.. appears to be a OG roadstar ko with a set screw on the side:dunno:


The thing about that is, we are Zeus, we are not saying we are Roadster and calling ourselves Roadster Wheels, which yes Coker does own, and Nothing is exactly copied and as for mastermind of design, it's been changed but it all started with Pat so he's only copying ideas from himself.


----------



## MinieMe209

Post your daughters pics again. .


----------



## Lowrider19

Ahhwataday said:


> I already looked at your facebook page, the wheels look good. Fuck ordering them. I want to pick the shit up when I pay. Everybody on this site is always gettin fucked from not gettin what they pay for when they pay for it.


 You don't have to worry about me.....I don't stock the wheels here yet,no reason to,i'd be shipping most of them back to Cali. Double-shipping would be stupid. I have PayPal,i'm a premium member,but you're welcome to pick up a set personally from me if you want. But it's easier to place an order with me so your order is placed,then tracking #'s as soon as they are picked up.


----------



## Ahhwataday

Lowrider19 said:


> You don't have to worry about me.....I don't stock the wheels here yet,no reason to,i'd be shipping most of them back to Cali. Double-shipping would be stupid. I have PayPal,i'm a premium member,but you're welcome to pick up a set personally from me if you want. But it's easier to place an order with me so your order is placed,then tracking #'s as soon as they are picked up.


When you do stock them hit me up.


----------



## 925rider

Tami said:


> The thing about that is, we are Zeus, we are not saying we are Roadster and calling ourselves Roadster Wheels, which yes Coker does own, and Nothing is exactly copied and as for mastermind of design, it's been changed but it all started with Pat so he's only copying ideas from himself.


im not talking about the whole locking idea..just the k/o.. there nothing new or a new mastermind idea about it.. its a off the shelf roadstar k/O with a hole in the side


----------



## Lowrider19

I can get a set here by Monday if you want,but it's double shipping,until I start getting enough orders to get pallets in,they'll be shipping directly from CA. Depends on when people start buying again,no one is buying anything from anyone right now......:dunno: Hopefully it will turn around soon.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

925rider said:


> im not talking about the whole locking idea..just the k/o.. there nothing new or a new mastermind idea about it.. its a off the shelf roadstar k/O with a hole in the side


 Unfortunately you just can't please everybody,all the time the reason it's back before his new 2 wing is because popular request


----------



## Lowrider19

925rider said:


> im not talking about the whole locking idea..just the k/o.. there nothing new or a new mastermind idea about it.. its a off the shelf roadstar k/O with a hole in the side


925,there are other designs that people have asked for that Pat is looking into,like the 2 bar straight brass with the Hex on top,3 bar super swepts,etc. These are just prototypes,but a lot of people like the look,for the same reason people like WWK's knockoff,it's a direct link to the past.


----------



## Ahhwataday

Lowrider19 said:


> I can get a set here by Monday if you want,but it's double shipping,until I start getting enough orders to get pallets in,they'll be shipping directly from CA. Depends on when people start buying again,no one is buying anything from anyone right now......:dunno: Hopefully it will turn around soon.


I can wait. 

Im sure sales are down. So many ppl throw out 1 to 3 g's and then they never see or hear shit. Thats why Ill wait to buy a wheel that Im lookin at. IF I cant take it home right now, im not payin


----------



## Ahhwataday

and theres no price list. Everybody gotta call pat and hope shit is legit when it comes in


----------



## Lowrider19

There is no price list,because there are too many options to do a price list. I can give a quote on all chrome,wheels only,with China knockoffs,with locking knockoffs,with regular knockoffs,etc. etc......Pat might answer a call,but he'll just refer you back to me anyway. It's not like he's the Wizard of Oz,hiding behind a curtain,and i'm not JD. I'm not asking anyone to wire money to my bank account......they are still finalizing the knockoffs/chips,but the wheels are done,and ready to go. 75's,72's straight and cross laced. If you want to drive 1500 miles to Mobile,AL i'll have a set waiting on you. If you want to walk outside your door and meet the UPS man,I can do that too,probably for the same price.......either way,you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Marty McFly

Losin Money said:


> I thought China wheels and foe-doe LeChops go hand in hand. They both use shitty quality materials and are half assed thrown together in order to sell to some cheap ass dumb fuck who can't afford to have the real thing :rimshot:


Even though you sound mad :h5:


----------



## Marty McFly

Losin Money said:


> Now go run to the mods and have them delete my posts ya lil bitch!
> 
> 
> Jason hurry up and get a screen shot this pussy cant take the truth. WATCH





lowdeville said:


> :roflmao:He's the biggest snitch on L.I.L:roflmao:


:roflmao: 2 mad bitchmades that cant handle offtopic


----------



## Losin Money

Marty McFly said:


> Even though you sound mad





Marty McFly said:


> 2 mad bitchmades that cant handle offtopic


----------



## Marty McFly

Losin Money said:


>


 Only a ****** uses disney gifs with a female :roflmao:


----------



## Losin Money

Marty McFly said:


> Only a ****** uses disney gifs with a female :roflmao:


 I guess u would know 






Coupe's and Z's said:


> *Majestics is FO FAGGITS*


:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Losin Money

Go run to the mods now you lil bitch


You know you want to :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

Ahhwataday said:


> He's right!
> 
> Where's that pic?


X2


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Marty McFly said:


> Only a ****** uses disney gifs with a female :roflmao:


 It is quoted to be the 2nd HAPPIEST PLACE on earth 'specially after crossing the street from the Anaheim pot convention!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


>


 no comment


----------



## MUFASA

Moar !!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> Moar !!


 Soon, school just started again so she's swamped with homework.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Lowrider19 said:


> There is no price list,because there are too many options to do a price list. I can give a quote on all chrome,wheels only,with China knockoffs,with locking knockoffs,with regular knockoffs,etc. etc......Pat might answer a call,but he'll just refer you back to me anyway. It's not like he's the Wizard of Oz,hiding behind a curtain,and i'm not JD. I'm not asking anyone to wire money to my bank account......they are still finalizing the knockoffs/chips,but the wheels are done,and ready to go. 75's,72's straight and cross laced. If you want to drive 1500 miles to Mobile,AL i'll have a set waiting on you. If you want to walk outside your door and meet the UPS man,I can do that too,probably for the same price.......either way,you won't be disappointed.


All this secretive shit, dayton list prices http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/pdf/catalog_volume_92.pdf all reputable people list prices.

And once again I will not call someone in alabama for wheels made in cali. ass-backwards.

But then again, I won't buy no tires, wheels off anyone on this site. 

Dayton is building my wheels as we speak.

Buying quality wheels at a good price>>>buying some shit made in a storage unit, and gotta talk to 5 people to get a quote


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> Soon, school just started again so she's swamped with homework.


I thought she was gonna get her own account here :angry:?


----------



## Ahhwataday

Lowrider19 said:


> There is no price list,because there are too many options to do a price list.


McDonalds got a lot of options but they got a price list

but foreal thats the least of my worries. If I want some Ill call who I got to call but when it comes time to payin, Im walkin out the door with my wheels.


----------



## Lowrider19

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> All this secretive shit, dayton list prices http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/pdf/catalog_volume_92.pdf all reputable people list prices.
> 
> And once again I will not call someone in alabama for wheels made in cali. ass-backwards.
> 
> But then again, I won't buy no tires, wheels off anyone on this site.
> 
> Dayton is building my wheels as we speak.
> 
> Buying quality wheels at a good price>>>buying some shit made in a storage unit, and gotta talk to 5 people to get a quote


 Dayton does list their prices,because they have a catalog......and you just said you won't buy anything off this site. But you're saying you won't call me in AL to get a quote or place an order,but you'll call Bangladesh when you call any other company whose products or services you use? The "Original" Wire Wheel company won't give anyone a price out in the open,and no one complains,you have to PM them. They do it because there are so many variations for a wheel,even all chrome. Does it matter who you talk to,as long as a quote is given,or an order is placed? Tami and Pat don't have all day to answer phones,give quotes,etc. I can call them,give them 2 or 3 orders at once, and they go back to work. These wheels aren't built in any type of shed,it's actually a pretty nice building,and anyone is welcome to stop by and see for yourselves,as long as you call first to make sure they're going to be there. No free T-Shirts,though,sorry.


----------



## Ahhwataday

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MinieMe209

Ahhwataday said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


:fool2:


----------



## Ahhwataday

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> All this secretive shit, dayton list prices http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/pdf/catalog_volume_92.pdf all reputable people list prices.
> 
> And once again I will not call someone in alabama for wheels made in cali. ass-backwards.
> 
> But then again, I won't buy no tires, wheels off anyone on this site.
> 
> Dayton is building my wheels as we speak.
> 
> Buying quality wheels at a good price>>>buying some shit made in a storage unit, and gotta talk to 5 people to get a quote


----------



## Ahhwataday

MinieMe209 said:


> :fool2:



LOL for real......Tami, where you're pics??? Dont be shy


----------



## Ahhwataday

this is how I would do my Price list............ 

75 spoke cross AND straight lace Starting at $1000 Chrome with polished stainless spokes and nipples



Powder coat opTions : 

front spokes................. 
rear spokes...................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
nippes..........................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
outter rim......................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD 
inner rim........................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
inner and outer rim...........$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
hub...............................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD


THATS HALF THE BATTLE RIGHT THERE


JUST MY EXAMPLE THESE ARE NOT ACTUAL PRICES

Like I said

McDonalds got a lot of options but they got a price list

but foreal thats the least of my worries. If I want some Ill call who I got to call but when it comes time to payin, Im walkin out the door with my wheels.


----------



## Lowrider19

And McDonald's has been in business for over 60 years.......everyone forgets this thread is only a month old. More info will be coming soon,Pat is powdercoating some spokes for a customer of mine in Louisville,KY next week. While he's there,he can get prices on spokes,hubs,dish,etc.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> All this secretive shit, dayton list prices http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/pdf/catalog_volume_92.pdf all reputable people list prices.
> 
> And once again I will not call someone in alabama for wheels made in cali. ass-backwards.
> 
> But then again, I won't buy no tires, wheels off anyone on this site.
> 
> Dayton is building my wheels as we speak.
> 
> Buying quality wheels at a good price>>>buying some shit made in a storage unit, and gotta talk to 5 people to get a quote


Got my daytons last week and wasn't impressed. I had ordered 5 wheels and they look good but the k/o's they sent looked like shit. Only 1 out of 5 looked good. 3 had visible machining marks and dents and one had a nick on the edge of the shark fin. They looked like they didn't bother smoothing them out before chroming them.


----------



## Lowrider19

I've heard the same about quality falling off since they were bought out.....could be the reason for the sudden price drop. They will be getting out of the lowrider wires pretty soon,I think.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> All this secretive shit, dayton list prices http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/pdf/catalog_volume_92.pdf all reputable people list prices.
> 
> And once again I will not call someone in alabama for wheels made in cali. ass-backwards.
> 
> But then again, I won't buy no tires, wheels off anyone on this site.
> 
> Dayton is building my wheels as we speak.
> 
> Buying quality wheels at a good price>>>buying some shit made in a storage unit, and gotta talk to 5 people to get a quote


 The one thing that bothers me most that you have to say is the storage unit stuff, I know one day in the future, YOU are going to want a set of "ZEUS" and you know why I know this, because what's out there already, we are the best, and I will stand behind that and as we grow we are only going to get better. Maybe I don't have a lot of options as ko and a lot of future cool stuff yet but what I do have to offer is, we drill the best damn HUBS and countersink them that you will ever have, no name dropping, cuz you all have caught me up on that too many times, EVERY (almost) every other wheel maker wants Pat and Colby to do there's and they had been, but no more, so you will soon see what a difference in the wheel world. Next the polishing and chroming have to be up to our standards, you will be impressed. The people that Have ordered through Jason got there order in approx2 days(arrival) I will go on about why I chose Jason; to be cont; and more about the wheel, but I have go exit right now


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> The one thing that bothers me most that you have to say is the storage unit stuff, I know one day in the future, YOU are going to want a set of "ZEUS" and you know why I know this, because what's out there already, *we are the best*, and I will stand behind that and as we grow we are only going to get better. Maybe I don't have a lot of options as ko and a lot of future cool stuff yet but what I do have to offer is, we drill the best damn HUBS and countersink them that you will ever have, no name dropping, cuz you all have caught me up on that too many times, EVERY (almost) every other wheel maker wants Pat and Colby to do there's and they had been, but no more, so you will soon see what a difference in the wheel world. Next the polishing and chroming have to be up to our standards, you will be impressed. The people that Have ordered through Jason got there order in approx2 days(arrival) I will go on about why I chose Jason; to be cont; and more about the wheel, but I have go exit right now





Lowrider19 said:


> And McDonald's has been in business for over 60 years.......*everyone forgets this thread is only a month old*. More info will be coming soon,Pat is powdercoating some spokes for a customer of mine in Louisville,KY next week. While he's there,he can get prices on spokes,hubs,dish,etc.


:roflmao::roflmao: Stick to posting almost newds of your daughter. .


----------



## MinieMe209

Ahhwataday said:


> this is how I would do my Price list............
> 
> 75 spoke cross AND straight lace Starting at $1000 Chrome with polished stainless spokes and nipples
> 
> 
> 
> Powder coat opTions :
> 
> front spokes.................
> rear spokes...................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> nippes..........................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> outter rim......................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> inner rim........................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> inner and outer rim...........$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> hub...............................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> 
> 
> THATS HALF THE BATTLE RIGHT THERE
> 
> 
> JUST MY EXAMPLE THESE ARE NOT ACTUAL PRICES
> 
> Like I said
> 
> McDonalds got a lot of options but they got a price list
> 
> but foreal thats the least of my worries. If I want some Ill call who I got to call but when it comes time to payin, Im walkin out the door with my wheels.


You just blew their mind. .


----------



## lone star

Say farm,

Sup w them fake roadsters


----------



## texasgold

Numsayin....


----------



## lone star

Say man why u on here entertaining this non sense. How many fools have bought wheels vs how many quotes you give and time u waste


----------



## Lowrider19

Lots of time wasted.....lone star,lots of time. 5th wheel and grill.....rollin Seville.


----------



## Ahhwataday

View attachment 637197

click the pic!!!!


----------



## Ahhwataday

Lowrider19 said:


> And McDonald's has been in business for over 60 years.......everyone forgets this thread is only a month old. More info will be coming soon,Pat is powdercoating some spokes for a customer of mine in Louisville,KY next week. While he's there,he can get prices on spokes,hubs,dish,etc.


Ive only been in here a few days and I got prices




MinieMe209 said:


> You just blew their mind. .


lol that or they dont give a shit





lone star said:


> Say man why u on here entertaining this non sense. How many fools have bought wheels vs how many quotes you give and time u waste


:thumbsup: post prices and that gets rid of the majority or the time wasted on quotes. Flat rate shipping. Make some wheels, post real high quality pics and the price for those particular wheels, business will come. 

I think most wheels companys will have to do local sales. Everybody gettin fucked.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Lowrider19 said:


> Dayton does list their prices,because they have a catalog......and you just said you won't buy anything off this site. But you're saying you won't call me in AL to get a quote or place an order,but you'll call Bangladesh when you call any other company whose products or services you use? The "Original" Wire Wheel company won't give anyone a price out in the open,and no one complains,you have to PM them. They do it because there are so many variations for a wheel,even all chrome. Does it matter who you talk to,as long as a quote is given,or an order is placed? Tami and Pat don't have all day to answer phones,give quotes,etc. I can call them,give them 2 or 3 orders at once, and they go back to work. These wheels aren't built in any type of shed,it's actually a pretty nice building,and anyone is welcome to stop by and see for yourselves,as long as you call first to make sure they're going to be there. No free T-Shirts,though,sorry.














Ahhwataday said:


> this is how I would do my Price list............
> 
> 75 spoke cross AND straight lace Starting at $1000 Chrome with polished stainless spokes and nipples
> 
> 
> 
> Powder coat opTions :
> 
> front spokes.................
> rear spokes...................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> nippes..........................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> outter rim......................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> inner rim........................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> inner and outer rim...........$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> hub...............................$20 ADD $20 FOR GOLD
> 
> 
> THATS HALF THE BATTLE RIGHT THERE
> 
> 
> JUST MY EXAMPLE THESE ARE NOT ACTUAL PRICES
> 
> Like I said
> 
> McDonalds got a lot of options but they got a price list
> 
> but foreal thats the least of my worries. If I want some Ill call who I got to call but when it comes time to payin, Im walkin out the door with my wheels.


aye I think would make sense, a list of prices and added features extra.

I own my own business and list prices out in the open :dunno:

Its how its done in the business world, I forget people on here aren't the business type. They need to take business classes and conduct themselves more professionally.




46'Areosedan said:


> Got my daytons last week and wasn't impressed. I had ordered 5 wheels and they look good but the k/o's they sent looked like shit. Only 1 out of 5 looked good. 3 had visible machining marks and dents and one had a nick on the edge of the shark fin. They looked like they didn't bother smoothing them out before chroming them.


aye holmes if that happens shit will be sent back and fixed correctly. Soon as I get my wheels they are gonna get engraved 



Tami said:


> The one thing that bothers me most that you have to say is the storage unit stuff, I know one day in the future, YOU are going to want a set of "ZEUS" and you know why I know this, because what's out there already, we are the best, and I will stand behind that and as we grow we are only going to get better. Maybe I don't have a lot of options as ko and a lot of future cool stuff yet but what I do have to offer is, we drill the best damn HUBS and countersink them that you will ever have, no name dropping, cuz you all have caught me up on that too many times, EVERY (almost) every other wheel maker wants Pat and Colby to do there's and they had been, but no more, so you will soon see what a difference in the wheel world. Next the polishing and chroming have to be up to our standards, you will be impressed. The people that Have ordered through Jason got there order in approx2 days(arrival) I will go on about why I chose Jason; to be cont; and more about the wheel, but I have go exit right now


You're the best, really now :dunno:

I'll never want a set of wheels from anyone on this site, unless they were OG DAYTONS and I could personally pick them up in person.

I wish you tami, pat, guy from alabama, little blue boy on the moon luck with this endeavor.


----------



## highliner

lone star said:


> Say farm,
> 
> Sup w them fake roadsters


X2


----------



## Lowrider19

Since you like co-signing so much,I need a new Chevy SS.


----------



## Ahhwataday

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye I think would make sense, a list of prices and added features extra.
> 
> I own my own business and list prices out in the open :dunno:
> 
> Its how its done in the business world, I forget people on here aren't the business type. They need to take business classes and conduct themselves more professionally.
> 
> 
> 
> aye holmes if that happens shit will be sent back and fixed correctly. Soon as I get my wheels they are gonna get engraved
> 
> 
> 
> You're the best, really now :dunno:
> 
> I'll never want a set of wheels from anyone on this site, unless they were OG DAYTONS and I could personally pick them up in person.
> 
> I wish you tami, pat, guy from alabama, little blue boy on the moon luck with this endeavor.



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Ahhwataday

Lowrider19, If you start stockin wheels let me know. When I take a trip Ill swing by and see whats up

gotta be stainless


----------



## Ahhwataday




----------



## MinieMe209

Ahhwataday said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## DJLATIN

:fool2:


Ahhwataday said:


>


----------



## DJLATIN

oh yes, da' latin would pipe her down. :fool2:


Ahhwataday said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 86 Limited

She can use my face for a toilet seat :fool2:


----------



## Lowrider19

WOW. :ugh:


----------



## 86 Limited

U best stay out of off topic hno:


----------



## Lowrider19

I try not to go in there anyways.


----------



## 86 Limited

:roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed

Ahhwataday said:


>


:ninja:


----------



## 817Lowrider

THIS WHOLE FUCKING THREAD IS RETARTED AND IS JUST FUCKING UP THE INTEGRITY OF THE ALLEDGED COMPANY. POST SOME FUCKING BASIC PRICES FOR BASIC WHEELS... DAMN @ ZUESSETH WIRE WHEELS. WHY ARE YOU LETTING A MIDDLE MAN OUT OF ALABAMA HAVE SAY ON YOUR OPERATION IN CALI? THE FUCK DO YOU NEED HIM FOR? RETARTED


----------



## Ahhwataday

She got some big ass tit taaaays


----------



## Lowrider19

817Lowrider said:


> THIS WHOLE FUCKING THREAD IS RETARTED AND IS JUST FUCKING UP THE INTEGRITY OF THE ALLEDGED COMPANY. POST SOME FUCKING BASIC PRICES FOR BASIC WHEELS... DAMN @ ZUESSETH WIRE WHEELS. WHY ARE YOU LETTING A MIDDLE MAN OUT OF ALABAMA HAVE SAY ON YOUR OPERATION IN CALI? THE FUCK DO YOU NEED HIM FOR? RETARTED


I stopped reading at "RETARTED".


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Ahhwataday said:


>


 GET your SKANK shit off of here, like you do your thumbs up comments put in on your buddys thread


----------



## Ahhwataday

Lowrider19 said:


> I stopped reading at "RETARTED".


lol I did too cuz that was the last word 






Tami said:


> GET your SKANK shit off of here, like you do your thumbs up comments put in on your buddys thread



:thumbsup: You started it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Because if there was no middle man (Alabama), Timbuktu, wherever I decide to choose because its up to me and none of you and because I am the one that will be the responsible one if you don't get your wheels because I'm the one directly doing the shipping, I think it doesn't need to matter: Pretend its a 800 #. I call the Philipines for my cable in Cali. I picked Jason because he's honest, he's quick at replying, he has patience to deal with a bunch of Morons and not lose his cool like I do, and not to mention, he knocks himself out trying to find whatever item new or used, brand of whatever you guys are looking for. I think you all owe him some respect. You know I already turned down tons of requests for that position right here in California and you know what I came to the conclusion of, they were all the next JD ready to happen.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Ahhwataday said:


> lol I did too cuz that was the last word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: You started it :thumbsup:


 and what the hell does that mean?


----------



## Ahhwataday

Tami said:


> Because if there was no middle man (Alabama), Timbuktu, wherever I decide to choose because its up to me and none of you and because I am the one that will be the responsible one if you don't get your wheels because I'm the one directly doing the shipping, I think it doesn't need to matter: Pretend its a 800 #. I call the Philipines for my cable in Cali. *I picked Jason because he's honest, he's quick at replying, he has patience to deal with a bunch of Morons and not lose his cool like I do, and not to mention, he knocks himself out trying to find whatever item new or used, brand of whatever you guys are looking for.* I think you all owe him some respect. You know I already turned down tons of requests for that position right here in California and you know what I came to the conclusion of, they were all the next JD ready to happen.


I believe it. Thats why I said I would get some wheels from him when he stocks them



Tami said:


> and what the hell does that mean?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday

You know whats better than 2 tittaaays???






























4 titaaaaay!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Ahhwataday. Stay off the thread and take your smutt with you. Thing is you've become annoying. It seems like your trying to keep up with the others in a humorous way and fit in, but at least they're funny, you are dull. Also cancel the road trip


----------



## Ahhwataday

thats funny cuz foreal ppl pm me sayin im funny. No bullshit!


and you're right, you dont need me to help your business fail. When you admitted to be connected to Zenith/JD, you fucked your self

How you gonna complain about smut? You post pics of your half naked DAUGHTER so mother fuckers can beet off to that shit! lol get real, you fail at sellin wheels and being a mother. She looks good! I would be proud of that. You supposed to protect her. Not pimp her out. Im sure she didnt make those pics to be smut but thats what you have done to them. But ppl askin to see her...You know why they want to see her, not so they can buy your wheels but to :fool2: 

lol wat a day


----------



## Ahhwataday

I will leave. Ill stay out, You're gonna get a hard time no matter what. This site will not let you win!



I will go and take my smutt

Right click, SAAAVE













IF THATS NOT YOUR DAUGHTER......GOOD!


----------



## ~esjmami~

Ahhwataday said:


> thats funny cuz foreal ppl pm me sayin im funny. No bullshit!
> and you're right, you dont need me to help your business fail. When you admitted to be connected to Zenith/JD, you fucked your self
> How you gonna complain about smut? You post pics of your half naked DAUGHTER so mother fuckers can beet off to that shit! lol get real, you fail at sellin wheels and being a mother. She looks good! I would be proud of that. *You supposed to protect her. Not pimp her out. Im sure she didnt make those pics to be smut but thats what you have done to them. But ppl askin to see her...You know why they want to see her, not so they can buy your wheels but to* :fool2:
> lol wat a day


true..



Ahhwataday said:


> *lol I did too cuz that was the last word *
> :thumbsup: You started it :thumbsup:





Ahhwataday said:


> View attachment 637197
> 
> *click the pic!!!!*


:roflmao:
:roflmao:

I think he's funny.. :dunno: Tami maybe if you eased up alil you might laugh at these guys sometimes.. cuz some of this shit is funny..


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Ahhwataday said:


> thats funny cuz foreal ppl pm me sayin im funny. No bullshit!
> 
> 
> and you're right, you dont need me to help your business fail. When you admitted to be connected to Zenith/JD, you fucked your self
> 
> How you gonna complain about smut? You post pics of your half naked DAUGHTER so mother fuckers can beet off to that shit! lol get real, you fail at sellin wheels and being a mother. She looks good! I would be proud of that. You supposed to protect her. Not pimp her out. Im sure she didnt make those pics to be smut but thats what you have done to them. But ppl askin to see her...You know why they want to see her, not so they can buy your wheels but to :fool2:
> 
> lol wat a day


 She's 27 years old, and has a mind of her own, and yeah she's beautiful and works hard to stay fit. I guess bad mom 4 no granny panties, she lives in Newport beach and most wear less than that, this is 2013 not 1968


----------



## Tami at Zeus

~esjmami~ said:


> true..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> 
> I think he's funny.. :dunno: Tami maybe if you eased up alil you might laugh at these guys sometimes.. cuz some of this shit is funny..


 I think a lot of this is funny and sometimes it has me Rollin, I just don't think he's funny, because I know why he's doing it!!


----------



## ~esjmami~

Tami said:


> I think a lot of this is funny and sometimes it has me Rollin, I just don't think he's funny, because I know why he's doing it!!


well its good to know that you do know have a sense of humor :thumbsup: im not sure hwy he is doing it but he made me laugh.. :yes:


----------



## Ahhwataday

ok im back, I couldnt stay gone. 

i WANT SOME WHEELS you gotta past the test so I know I can get what I pay for. 

Doesnt matter how old she is. you pimpin her out. She didnt come on here postin pics when 10 dudes said let me see that ass so I can beat off to it. If she did, good for us. Like I said, pimpin her out. 

If my daughter was a model, COOL! if my wife postin her modeling pics online so a ma fucka can get his dick har.....Im takin her ass (the mother) to the courthouse and beet her in front of the judge (legal in VA, and Ive never hit a woman)


but when you can do that shit, how can you complain about my titties?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Tami said:


> She's 27 years old, and has a mind of her own, and yeah she's beautiful and works hard to stay fit. I guess bad mom 4 no granny panties, she lives in Newport beach and most wear less than that, this is 2013 not 1968


Honest question but what does the year have to do with having no morals or values?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Honest question but what does the year have to do with having no morals or values?


. Ok, morals intact. No more pics of her, after looking at numerous posters in wheel shops, I will follow the guideline, chick with ok body and a face to guard it!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Im not saying u dont have morals or values Im just askin a question cuz people always refer to the year as if that makes it ok


----------



## MinieMe209

Thanks a lot Mosthated :angry:


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> . Ok, morals intact. No more pics of her, after looking at numerous posters in wheel shops, I will follow the guideline, chick with ok body and a face to guard it!!!!


Fuck everyone Tami don't let them tell you how to run your business,

Put them in their place and post more pics of your daughter :yes:,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

MinieMe209 said:


> Thanks a lot Mosthated :angry:


Lmfao


----------



## LostInSanPedro

Tami said:


> . Ok, morals intact. No more pics of her, after looking at numerous posters in wheel shops, I will follow the guideline, chick with ok body and a face to guard it!!!!


Is this sarcasm? 27 year olds will wear what they please and take pictures, but it says something when you have no problem posting pics and humoring further requests for pics when every other post has a :fool2: . you've turned your daughter into an object.

Wheels/quality/business aside, marinate on that.


----------



## MinieMe209

Don't listen to them Tami, there are lots of scouts on this site for Lowrider Magazine, StreetLow magazine, and Barrio Girls. .

If you want to help your daughter get noticed this is the place to do it. .


----------



## Ahhwataday

:rofl:


Let her daughter make a page and post them. I would be more comfortable :fool2: to that than her mom sayin hey heres my daughter go :fool2: to it.....


----------



## baggedout81

Jesus i hope she does make a topic!!


----------



## Ahhwataday




----------



## Ahhwataday

Stay horny my friends aaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


Tami, you know you love me


----------



## pancho pistolas

How about some wheel pics ? I have a set of 14 x 6 classics 5x 4.75 , previous owner reemed lug holes out to 5x5" did a decent job . I would like them machined correctly , I need 5x5" and 14 x 7. whats the deal ? thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Honest question but what does the year have to do with having no morals or values?


 I'm not going to make this more of a circus and go on and on about morals and values, point is we both have them. The reason I said "27" cuz she's her own person now, not 19, 21, 23 or even under 25. And point is she's not naked, specially in the other pictures. SO; really what is the big deal...........what you guys do in your off time shouldn't even be coming up in the topic, instead of just admiring a pretty girl, certain people are just running a muck over it!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I stopped reading at page one!

Cliff notes anyone?

:drama:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I stopped reading at page one!
> 
> Cliff notes anyone?
> 
> :drama:


 Then why are you eating popcorn


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I stopped reading at page one!
> 
> Cliff notes anyone?
> 
> :drama:


Lay It Low peeps read the threads? Shit i thought we were just here looking at pics


----------



## Ahhwataday

805AFFILIATED said:


> Lay It Low peeps read the threads? Shit i thought we were just here looking at pics



We read prices and look at pics


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Ahhwataday said:


> We read prices and look at pics


 OKIE DOKIE !!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Ahhwataday said:


> We read prices and look at pics


I take pics of peoples' wheelswhen I go to car shows!

:nicoderm:

But I have yet to see a Zeus Wheel, even online!

:drama:


----------



## Laneta

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I stopped reading at page one!
> 
> Cliff notes anyone?
> 
> :drama:


Aye holmes those who know know those who don't aye Holmes lookin real stupid

:drama


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Tami said:


> I'm not going to make this more of a circus and go on and on about morals and values, point is we both have them. The reason I said "27" cuz she's her own person now, not 19, 21, 23 or even under 25. And point is she's not naked, specially in the other pictures. SO; really what is the big deal...........what you guys do in your off time shouldn't even be coming up in the topic, instead of just admiring a pretty girl, certain people are just running a muck over it!!!


she's very pretty congradulations I was asking a simple question only cuz I am curious


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## MinieMe209

MOSTHATED CC said:


> she's very pretty congradulations I was asking a simple question only cuz I am bi-curious


:uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

eat a dick foo


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Flea Mart Zeniths :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ahhwataday

:roflmao:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## Ahhwataday

...
...:rofl:
...:rofl: 
:h5: < that looks like a dick and balls


----------



## Lowrider19

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Flea Mart Zeniths :rofl::rofl::rofl:


 You mad because I got on your Dayton thread and commented,so you're gonna bring it in here. Do you want me to post up pics of that Dayton dish up against my OG Wire wheel to show you how much better the chrome is on the OG? :tears::roflmao:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ_pM30DBT0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lowrider19 said:


> You mad because I got on your Dayton thread and commented,so you're gonna bring it in here. Do you want me to post up pics of that Dayton dish up against my OG Wire wheel to show you how much better the chrome is on the OG? :tears::roflmao:


:around:BWAAHAAHAHAHAHA:roflmao::roflmao::buttkick::twak:


----------



## MinieMe209

MOSTHATED CC said:


> eat a dick foo


:roflmao::roflmao: about time you read that shit,

I was beginning to think I'd failed. .


----------



## Ahhwataday

Lowrider19 said:


> You mad because I got on your Dayton thread and commented,so you're gonna bring it in here. Do you want me to post up pics of that Dayton dish up against my OG Wire wheel to show you how much better the chrome is on the OG? :tears::roflmao:



I would like to see some chrome


----------



## Lowrider19

Look at the reflection in the dishes......ZEUS 75's....







China 72's and 100's














Dayton 100's


----------



## MinieMe209

Sponsor me for some rim's I've been supportive since the start :biggrin:!


----------



## Lowrider19

MinieMe209 said:


> Sponsor me for some rim's I've been supportive since the start :biggrin:!


 You've been supportive of the daughter,that's for sure.


----------



## Lowrider19

I'm gonna change my name to Hercules :biggrin:







. From Wiki "Zeus had a number of daughters, some from different affairs. Athena was conceived with Metis. Artemis was conceived with Leto. Zeus was rumored to have fathered Aphrodite with Dione. **** was conceived with Hera, his wife. Helen of Troy was conceived with Leda. Persephone was conceived with Demeter. It was also thought Zeus fathered the Muses. 

These are some of the more famous daughters, but Zeus was rumored to have fathered more, along with many sons.

The most famous children of his were: 


Athena (girl)
Aphrodite (girl)
Ares (girl?)
Apollo (boy)
Artemis (girl
Dionysus (girl)
Hermes (boy)
**** (boy)
Hercules (boy)
Helen of troy (girl)
Minos (boy)
Muses (boy)
Graces ( I don't know )
Hephaestus (boy) "


----------



## MinieMe209

Lowrider19 said:


> You've been supportive of the daughter,that's for sure.


Still support!

By the way how is she?

Have I ever mentioned I have fitness and nutrition experience?

I can help her out with her modeling career, watch just gimme her numberand I'll help her out for free!


----------



## Lowrider19

No clue,she doesn't get on here because she's busy. I think a photo shoot is coming soon,with her and some of her friends. Maybe a calender later on? Who knows what the future holds? And no,I don't have her number.......LOL


----------



## MinieMe209

Lowrider19 said:


> No clue,she doesn't get on here because she's busy. I think a photo shoot is coming soon,with her and some of her friends. Maybe a calender later on? Who knows what the future holds? And no,I don't have her number.......LOL


Omg :fool2:!

I mean, sounds lovely!


----------



## ~esjmami~

:uh:


----------



## Lowrider19

~esjmami~ said:


> :uh:


Exactly.....LOL


----------



## Ahhwataday

Lowrider19 said:


> Look at the reflection in the dishes......ZEUS 75's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China 72's and 100's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton 100's





that dayton pic was takin inside, no bueno


----------



## Lowrider19

www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels


----------



## Lowrider19

Ahhwataday said:


> that dayton pic was takin inside, no bueno


So were these pics.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Lowrider19 said:


> So were these pics.
> View attachment 723065
> View attachment 723081
> View attachment 723105
> View attachment 723113
> View attachment 723121


The wd-40 on the dayton makes it look different.


----------



## Lowrider19

What would YOU guys like to see? Cast brass knockoffs to come standard with a set? What styles? Chips? Same old eagles as everyone else,or a new spin on it,or a different design altogether? Need your feedback........


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Two wing dog ear style, maybe with a hex?


----------



## johnnie65

^^^^any thing zenith series 2 would look nice.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Yeah what they said


----------



## Lowrider19

I did mention a style like the super swepts......and the 2-bar with the hex in the middle,brass cast,triple chrome plated,heavy duty knockoffs. Keep them coming.....this is good. :thumbsup: I like the LA Wire/Crown style sharkfins myself.


----------



## divine69impala

Zeus wires need a logo. No eagle shit with zeus on the bottom. They some shit to make them different. Maybe diamond cuts around dish and hub.


----------



## Lowrider19

There will be something special on the hubs,that is being worked on now.......and there will be many designs of chips to choose from,including an eagle,but not the way you're thinking......completely different. The regular knockoffs and chips are the last 2 items to be completed,and are actually the 2 most important pieces,in my eyes. I've had a few discussions about both with Tami and Pat,but the chips are the cherry on top of the knockoff. Now a know 3 of you said Super swepts,but people ridiculed Pats decision to use a Roadster design for the locking system,even though he designed them years ago......Pat nor Tami want to copy anyone's work......wouldn't people call them fake Zeniths for using that style knockoff? This is why i'm asking everyone here to give input into what they want to see on the newest wire wheel on the market. You get to help decide what's made,instead of a company throwing something out there and saying "here ya go". Ultimately some of you will be riding on these wheels,and I want everyone to be happy. If you don't like the wheels,that's fine,but do you ever hear a company that asks you what you want first?


----------



## DeeLoc

i like the superswepts, I just showed a pic of the one I had not to stir up the pot....I do want a knockoff that is solid though, not have to worry about hitting the ear and maybe it breaking off like chinas.

Tami, I'll come by, maybe the weekend of the 21st if its cool, PM me.


----------



## 62ssrag

Borrani style 3 wing swpts which look like the series 2 super swepts 3 wings also and he can flute the wings also.


----------



## a415er4life

How much for a set of 72 cross lace 13" gold hub,nipple and the new locking style KOs ?


----------



## Lowrider19

I'll have to check on that,Triple Gold including the knockoffs,they are getting prices for each gold item this week. Great quality gold,too.........i'll get back to you on a price,please PM me so it doesn't get lost in the pages.


----------



## Lowrider19

62ssrag said:


> Borrani style 3 wing swpts which look like the series 2 super swepts 3 wings also and he can flute the wings also.


I'm familar with Borrani,but do you have a pic? Like the ones on the Ferrari on "Ferris Bueller's Day Off"?


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Lowrider19 said:


> What would YOU guys like to see? Cast brass knockoffs to come standard with a set? Need your feedback........


Honestly, I think you can drop the locking knockoff idea. They certainly served a purpose back in the day when people were getting car jacked for their spokes, but nowadays there's really no good reason to have them. 

How about strictly straight lace spokes NOT the tapered ones? Isn't that the way Roadster had them back in the day?



Lowrider19 said:


> What styles? Chips?


I like the current two-wing Roadster fluted style you have now, but I wouldn't mind seeing the other Roadster two-wing as well. This one: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...d1374179361-roadstars-2013-07-18-13.27.34.jpg

The classic straight two-prong design would also be nice, but with the huge 2 5/8 chip opening (I think all your chip openings should be an odd size just to differentiate yourself from the other wire wheel manufacturers, not to mention it looks a lot better too). 



Lowrider19 said:


> There will be something special on the hubs, that is being worked on now....


How about just a nice SMALL stamping or laser etching on the hub. Nothing loud or gaudy like some stupid rings (I've always hated those). Just your name in a nice elegant cursive writing, like a signature series. (no ugly serial number either)



Lowrider19 said:


> I'm familar with Borrani,but do you have a pic? Like the ones on the Ferrari on "Ferris Bueller's Day Off"?


http://www.330gt.com/Encyclopedia/Images/IMG_3738_1.JPG


----------



## Lowrider19

En Sabah Nur said:


> Honestly, I think you can drop the locking knockoff idea. They certainly served a purpose back in the day when people were getting car jacked for their spokes, but nowadays there's really no good reason to have them.


That's true,if they want them bad enough,they'll take the whole car. I'm all for regular quality knockoffs with a tool or something like Zenith had so I wouldn't beat the hell out of them.......I talked to Pat for about 2 hours last night about knockoffs,chips,etc......and he agrees that's the last piece of the puzzle. China knockoffs on one end and locking on the other is too far of a gap. If anyone who has a set of knockoffs/adapters wants to buy a set of Zeus 75's or 72's right now,they are $1050 a set,wheels only or $1200 with China knockoffs/adapters.This is "get people rolling on Zeus" pricing,so the knockoffs can be made.Those that buy the first sets without Zeus knockoffs will get a discount on the knockoffs once they're made.


----------



## cybercholo

Chip Idea. Make it look like a coin. 
http://www.itemview.com/item_pages/36045c.htm
Maybe with some lightning bolts.:dunno:


----------



## Lowrider19

I think the sizes for chips are down to 2.5" and 2.58",like a Roadster.......the coin idea is cool,but I like the look of Zeus with the white beard holding a lightning bolt. There will be a ring option soon,and lightning bolts will make there way onto the ring probably. Oh yeah,locking prices for the ones that do want the locking system right now is $1500. PM me for gold and powdercoat options.......very high quality gold and high quality powdercoating with a coat of clear on top of every powdercoated part,unless you want a matte finish. More ideas guys,keep them coming :thumbsup: www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels


----------



## implala66

The demand is there zenith serie 2 knockoffs, with a std. knockoff mounting style


----------



## Lowrider19

Those look good......but the question is......how many people will cry "FAKE ZENITHS!!" immediately? That's the problem.......they want to stay as far as possible from anything Zenith,even though the Super Swept 3 wings are in my top 3 favorites of all time.


----------



## implala66

Corvette swepts


----------



## implala66

Lowrider19 said:


> Those look good......but the question is......how many people will cry "FAKE ZENITHS!!" immediately? That's the problem.......they want to stay as far as possible from anything Zenith,even though the Super Swept 3 wings are in my top 3 favorites of all time.


They will still cry no matter what......


----------



## Lowrider19

implala66 said:


> They will still cry no matter what......


LOL,that's the truth.....I like those Vette ones. They would look good on a set of wires.


----------



## Flintlock

cybercholo said:


> Chip Idea. Make it look like a coin.
> http://www.itemview.com/item_pages/36045c.htm
> Maybe with some lightning bolts. :dunno:


I was thinking along the same lines as you but I went with a much more sinister and pissed off looking Zeus.























Obviously it's not made to scale but you get the idea.


----------



## Flintlock

Just send a free set of wheels and accessories my way if my design makes the cut and goes into production. Thanks for your consideration


----------



## Lowrider19

Flintlock said:


> Just send a free set of wheels and accessories my way if my design makes the cut and goes into production. Thanks for your consideration


LOL.....it actually does look good,I like the pissed-off Zeus pics myself. I'll be on the phone with the chip manufacturer next week,Tami wants me to help with sending him ideas and pics.......so that'll be cool. More ideas,please. Would you prefer them to just say "Zeus","Zeus Wire",or "Zeus Wire Wheels" in the chips? It's a debate we're having with Pat about what should go on the chip.


----------



## BowTie

I like "Zues Wire Wheels"


----------



## aztecsef1

This would look cool drop the orrow and along the sword Zeus wire wheels different and cool lookin, just using the z with sword imo


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Lowrider19

I do like the cursive style "Zeus Wire Wheels".....like these emblems,these always looked classy to me.


----------



## cybercholo

aztecsef1 said:


> View attachment 732849
> 
> This would look cool drop the orrow and along the sword Zeus wire wheels different and cool lookin, just using the z with sword imo


I like the idea, maybe instead of the sword, make it a lightning bolt.


----------



## Lowrider19

cybercholo said:


> I like the idea, maybe instead of the sword, make it a lightning bolt.


That would look good,if done right.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

The 90's called,and said Bolt-Ons are back! 56 spoke Zeus "Hercules" 14x7 standards that Pat is building for a mini-truck coming out of retirement.


----------



## Roblow5881

Nice


----------



## Tami at Zeus

The 2 "Majestics" ????


----------



## MUFASA

:drama:


----------



## a415er4life

a415er4life said:


> How much for a set of 72 cross lace 13" gold hub,nipple and the new locking style KOs ?


I'm still waiting for a price !!
Just to confirm I'm looking for 13x7 rev 72spoke gold hub,nipples and KOs with the Roadstar,Zenith series 2 style locking set up


----------



## Lowrider19

I told you to PM me,sorry about that,had so many quotes to give......72's with locking system,and triple gold.....$2,000 even.


----------



## Lowrider19

Here's the price breakdown....wheels $1050....Locking k/o system $450....Nips Gold $160.....Knockoffs $160.....Hubs $200. Very High quality gold.


----------



## Lowrider19

Got a set of 72's Cross-Lace with white powdercoated spokes in the works now,coming to Florida near me,and going on Jason's CLEAN '72 Impala Ragtop.


----------



## 67chevy

looking 2 get wheels disassembled 14x7s nd 13x7s so i could have my engraver do his magic on them need a quote if possible u could pm me thanks


----------



## Lowrider19

P.M Sent.


----------



## BowTie

Lowrider19 said:


> Got a set of 72's Cross-Lace with white powdercoated spokes in the works now,coming to Florida near me,and going on Jason's CLEAN '72 Impala Ragtop.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 63Coupe

how much for some 13s straight lace 72s??


----------



## Lowrider19

$1050 wheels only,$1200 with China accessories,$1500 with locking system.....introductory sale price.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 745865


 I like that, but would maybe like a different Z ????


----------



## nueve5

How about something simple


----------



## nueve5

Sorry if it's huge I used my phone but I think it looks cool cause it has the lightning and greek crowm


----------



## Lowrider19

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nueve5 said:


> How about something simple


 speaking for Pat again, we both really like this, specially how the Z and S are bolts BUT the wreath is exactly done like the Cadillac, can you re doodle it slightly because its REALLY close to what we're looking for


----------



## Lowrider19

I like it too......:biggrin:


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## nueve5

How about somthing like this and a symbol or eagle in the open space


----------



## 817Lowrider

Something like this one









or this one










Just modify it a bit


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Tami at Zeus

nueve5 said:


> How about somthing like this and a symbol or eagle in the open space


 remember it has to fit on a round medal emblem, a symbol could work, also there was a temple of Zeus filled with gargoyles !!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

817Lowrider said:


> [/ LETs run some opinions on this !!!


----------



## cybercholo




----------



## Tami at Zeus

cybercholo said:


>


 I was going to have Jason ask you, if you wouldn't mind posting this, so I'm glad you did !!! Because I really like it!!! If the mold maker can give me a3D effect for the ZEUS Eagle on its wings, that will be one, and THEN 6 more designs we need for the emblems.....


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> I was going to have Jason ask you, if you wouldn't mind posting this, so I'm glad you did !!! Because I really like it!!! If the mold maker can give me a3D effect for the ZEUS Eagle on its wings, that will be one, and THEN 6 more designs we need for the emblems.....


Can you post more pictures of the daughter please thnks. .


----------



## nueve5

I think a Griffin of some sort would look good


----------



## nueve5

I'm sure your guy can get the idea


----------



## 817Lowrider

That looks great


----------



## nueve5

A phoenix would be good too maybe not this one but everybody seems to have used an eagle on their chips at one point so this would tie in with the Zeus name and still have the bird


----------



## nueve5

last one


----------



## Lowrider19

Damn,you're pretty good!


----------



## cybercholo




----------



## nueve5

Well thanks and might as well keep with the greek theme on the knockoffs and make it look like a weapon


----------



## nueve5

I'll take these with my free set of rims and the shaded area is cut out thought Pat should know that when he makes them for me


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice


----------



## lone star

I got an idea. Why not a design with greek god zoos smoking a glass pipe, to represent all the fallen crack head wheel dealers


----------



## lone star

Or maybe zoos shootin dice or playong cards with bitches and blunts. And a mound of cocaine in front of mr zoos. Hustin........hard


----------



## implala66

So there's already a design picked, and those are the ko's that will be on zeus wire wheels?


----------



## Lowrider19

I like the 2-blade style,like an old Mondera K/O.......I also like the Crown/LA Wire style with sharp edges like this,but minus the extra blades.


----------



## Lowrider19

implala66 said:


> So there's already a design picked, and those are the ko's that will be on zeus wire wheels?


 No,just getting ideas......we're asking what people would like to see.


----------



## nueve5

Lowrider19 said:


> I like the 2-blade style,like an old Mondera K/O.......I also like the Crown/LA Wire style with sharp edges like this,but minus the extra blades.
> View attachment 751042
> View attachment 751050


Those are nice I think the cut outs would make them different but I don't know how it would take the beating of a hammer and I've never owned a locking set so I wouldn't know if those just thread on with no force needed to tighten them


----------



## implala66

Sinister wire wheels


----------



## implala66

Mondera wire wheels


----------



## Mr Cucho

Lowrider19 said:


> I like the 2-blade style,like an old Mondera K/O.......I also like the Crown/LA Wire style with sharp edges like this,but minus the extra blades.
> View attachment 751042
> View attachment 751050


X2 keep it simple n sharp B-)


----------



## Mr Cucho

nueve5 said:


> I'll take these with my free set of rims and the shaded area is cut out thought Pat should know that when he makes them for me


This looks nice but I don't know about em cros Z's on da sides !! It don't look ride but that's me u know !!!


----------



## implala66

nueve5 said:


> Those are nice I think the cut outs would make them different but I don't know how it would take the beating of a hammer and I've never owned a locking set so I wouldn't know if those just thread on with no force needed to tighten them


They don't need to take a beating, several companies have had interchangeable ko system.


----------



## nueve5

implala66 said:


> They don't need to take a beating, several companies have had interchangeable ko system.


Ok maybe the cut outs would work then atleast it would be different that what has been done in the past


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> Or maybe zoos shootin dice or playong cards with bitches and blunts. And a mound of cocaine in front of mr zoos. Hustin........hard


----------



## Lowrider19

Zeus is trying to be a little different than the others,but not crazy wierd.......I loved SOME of the other manufacturers styles from the 90's,but some looked stupid. They will be basic styles that everyone will recognize,but different. Just like the chips,not the same old Eagle,but a new style......and other styles,as well. Not everyone will like them,but no one's trying to please everyone......we all have different tastes and styles. Keep the ideas flowing while the wheels are being built.


----------



## nueve5




----------



## nueve5

Found this under tru spokes


----------



## nueve5

Or even better a similar lace pattern but in a true knockoff way not the bolt on


----------



## Lowrider19

Not feeling it.....anybody that wants old school is gonna buy a real old school wheel,like a Tru-Spoke,Classic,Ray,and Pat already has those.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Lowrider19 said:


> Not feeling it.....anybody that wants old school is gonna buy a real old school wheel,like a Tru-Spoke,Classic,Ray,and Pat already has those.


X2 I agree wth u !!!


----------



## nueve5

Badass what's the price on those


----------



## lone star

Change the name to goliath wire wheels.....or maybe judas wires and only make them in 13s orale


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Mr Cucho

Just for get dat ZEUS !! Tami it Wud sound n it be a nice name wll go with the lowrider "Aztla'n wire wheels"


----------



## Lowrider19

nueve5 said:


> Badass what's the price on those


Price on what?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Mr Cucho said:


> Just for get dat ZEUS !! Tami it Wud sound n it be a nice name wll go with the lowrider "Aztla'n wire wheels"


:rofl:


----------



## MR.LAC

Here you go Pat & Tami. A knock chip Zeus idea.


----------



## DanielDucati

lone star said:


> I got an idea. Why not a design with greek god zoos smoking a glass pipe, to represent all the fallen crack head wheel dealers


:facepalm::roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

MR.LAC said:


> Here you go Pat & Tami. A knock chip Zeus idea.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Will be laced up as soon as the outers come back from chrome.......uffin: 72 Cross-Lace with white spokes.


----------



## Lowrider19

Somebody made a video back in July.....?


----------



## Marty McFly

How much are these china wheels?


----------



## Lowrider19

No Chinas here,homie........prices were posted 2 weeks ago,but you're not interested in them anyway,you just want to come in here and hate. It's ok,I have thick skin and don't really care,i'm not going anywhere. The ones that want them will get them,and the ones that don't want them won't get them. Simple as that,if you don't like them,that's fine.....keep on trollin'.


----------



## Lowrider19

Lowrider19 said:


> Will be laced up as soon as the outers come back from chrome.......uffin: 72 Cross-Lace with white spokes.
> View attachment 766186
> View attachment 766178
> View attachment 766194


Pat's staying at the shop lacing up the 72 Cross Lace "Snow Whites"


----------



## Lowrider19

Going on Jason's(not me,I wish it was this Jason!) clean ragtop '72.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> Pat's staying at the shop lacing up the 72 Cross Lace "Snow Whites"
> View attachment 770473
> View attachment 770465


Lookin good Mr. M


----------



## Lowrider19

Headed to Alex for a set of new Milestars,then out to FedEx for shipping.....2 weeks today,and thats only because the powdercoater was backed up for the Super Show. That was almost a full week wait. Pat doesn't play,and he sends me pics along the way to send to the customer so they can see their wheels along the process. Each set is stamped with a serial # in the back of the hub.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Any Backside of Hub pic w serial #


----------



## 8t4mc

What does a set of your 13 cross lace run and what kind of warranty do yall give?


----------



## Lowrider19

Opinions on these prototype knockoffs?


----------



## BowTie

Lowrider19 said:


> Opinions on these prototype knockoffs?
> View attachment 772874
> View attachment 772882



I like those ...


----------



## Lowrider19

Lowrider19 said:


> $1050 wheels only,$1200 with China accessories,$1500 with locking system.....introductory sale price.





8t4mc said:


> What does a set of your 13 cross lace run and what kind of warranty do yall give?


 90 day warranty on manufacturing defects,you mount them,you own them,but any problems that arise from manufacturing will be taking care of.


----------



## Lowrider19

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Any Backside of Hub pic w serial #


 No pics yet Nick,Pat's phone died while we were talking.....imagine that...LOL


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## nueve5

Lowrider19 said:


>


I say those are keepers


----------



## nueve5

Lowrider19 said:


> Opinions on these prototype knockoffs?
> View attachment 772874
> View attachment 772882


The wings on the bottom ones seem to be a little to blocky if that makes any sense


----------



## Lowrider19

Excuse the chip,it was the only white one he had......


----------



## hddouble6

What's the price of 100 spokes cost

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> View attachment 783042


Fixed....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> Fixed....
> View attachment 783082


 Thank you Jason!!!!! and "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" to JASON of LOWRIDER 19.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> Fixed....
> View attachment 783082


Very nice?


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE

When are u gonna debut your zues chip?


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> Thank you Jason!!!!! and "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" to JASON of LOWRIDER 19.


 Thanks Tami! The Zeus chips will be coming soon.....


----------



## fool2




----------



## Lowrider19

Just got the new style Milestars mounted up,and ready to ship out to FL.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

fool2 said:


>


 Where did you find that, is it a plaque or is it already an emblem?????


----------



## Lowrider19

It looks like a manhole cover.


----------



## Alabaster

This ni**a needs a free set of wheels for showing you this.... This is bound to be an icon... Look at all the other "Trendy" chips... Even the lowrider man looks played now... How could an image like this get tired? 




fool2 said:


>


----------



## MinieMe209

Lowrider19 said:


> Fixed....
> View attachment 783082


TOPIC SAVED :fool2::fool2:!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> It looks like a manhole cover.


 JASON, Are you being funny????


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Lowrider19

Alabaster said:


> This ni**a needs a free set of wheels for showing you this.... This is bound to be an icon... Look at all the other "Trendy" chips... Even the lowrider man looks played now... How could an image like this get tired?


 The lowrider guy was always cheesy......if people get paid in wheels for images off Google,then i'd have a huge warehouse full. 



Tami said:


> JASON, Are you being funny????


Yes.


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> View attachment 785225


How old is she again?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> The lowrider guy was always cheesy......if people get paid in wheels for images off Google,then i'd have a huge warehouse full.
> 
> Yes.


 I'm talking about the 3D ZEUS, ?? You didn't like it?? I was thinking a Medussa in 3D would be cool, and it has a story to it, Zeus's son is the one to cut off her head in Clash of the Titans


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MinieMe209 said:


> How old is she again?


 27


----------



## scooby

Yall still have no logo? The thunderbolt eagle is where ya wanna look into in my opinion....the serpant snatcher were all used to is close.


----------



## scooby

Its a symbol of ZeuS and the laurel wreath we are accustomed to and see everywhere (caddy, olympics, zenith etc) is a symbol of victory


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Alabaster

Shhheeeeeeit... Google or not, this thread isn't new and that's the first time I'm seeing it... I would imagine they're in need of someone to give them the ultimate idea... Otherwise there wouldn't be a debate over all these different logos....

Careful with Medusa, Versace has that head as a logo, too... And in this sue happy world, you just never know... Then again, I would think someone might sue over the 3d zeus head, too... Awwe hell... I'm just rambling... I'm going to have a big glass of STFU now.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Alabaster said:


> Shhheeeeeeit... Google or not, this thread isn't new and that's the first time I'm seeing it... I would imagine they're in need of someone to give them the ultimate idea... Otherwise there wouldn't be a debate over all these different logos....
> 
> Careful with Medusa, Versace has that head as a logo, too... And in this sue happy world, you just never know... Then again, I would think someone might sue over the 3d zeus head, too... Awwe hell... I'm just rambling... I'm going to have a big glass of STFU now.


. You're not rambling, I love to hear whatever you have to say. Some people have come up with some very good ideas that I'm holding onto, I know I'm lagging a lil, but I need 7 designs for my mold and I want to be able to say I love each one. I also want it to somehow pertain to the story of ZEUS in someway and when they're out there on the wheels I want people to say to you cool wheels and emblems


----------



## Tami at Zeus

scooby said:


> Yall still have no logo? The thunderbolt eagle is where ya wanna look into in my opinion....the serpant snatcher were all used to is close.









this is the eagle w/name I would like to use with somewhat of 3D feathers


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 788522
> this is the eagle w/name I would like to use with somewhat of 3D feathers


This is nice I like


----------



## Marty McFly

Lowrider19 said:


> No Chinas here,homie........prices were posted 2 weeks ago,but you're not interested in them anyway,you just want to come in here and hate. It's ok,I have thick skin and don't really care,i'm not going anywhere. The ones that want them will get them,and the ones that don't want them won't get them. Simple as that,if you don't like them,that's fine.....keep on trollin'.


 Bro you sound mad


----------



## Lowrider19

Nah it takes a lot more than that to get me mad.


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## implala66

Lowrider19 said:


>



It resembles the OG wire wheel logo


----------



## Ragtop Ted

implala66 said:


> It resembles the OG wire wheel logo


And third reich lol


----------



## MEGAKRON

Why no just do the Zeus face with wings behind it.


----------



## Alabaster

MEGAKRON has a good idea, too... I don't see the connection between the eagle and the name "Zeus"... The eagle has been done, before, too. I could see trying to tie wings into zeus, as "god of the sky" is part of his being. 

What about pillars, like they have in these search results? Not all of them would work of course, but I think there are some kewl things you could tie into it...
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...IR&pq=ancient+greek+pillars&sc=1-20&sp=-1&sk=


----------



## BIG RED

Ragtop Ted said:


> And third reich lol


SIEG HEIL!!!!!


----------



## lone star

Need to design your logo not take pics off internet and copy. Uh


----------



## Lowrider19

The Eagle was Zeus' symbol and pet. "THE AETOS DIOS was a giant, golden eagle which served as Zeus' personal messenger and animal companion. According to some, the eagle was once a mortal king named Periphas, whose virtuous rule was so celebrated that he was came to be honoured like a god. Zeus, in anger, would have smote him with a thunderbolt, but Apollon intervened and, transforming the king into an eagle, set him beside the throne of Zeus. In other accounts, Zeus adopted the eagle as his bird when it first appeared to him before the Titan War as a sign of good omen. The eagle was later sent by Zeus to carry the handsome youth Ganymedes up to heaven to become the cupbearer of the gods."


----------



## MR.GM84

:|


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

..


----------



## fool2

I wasn't trying to act like I invented that Zeus relief just posting it. I think a 3d chip would be cool :dunno: no shortage of Zeus relief sculptures to look at and I don't think anyone can trademark or copyright some thousand year old shit so you should be allowed to use it. Gold plate that fucker and give it colored enameling in the background


----------



## Tami at Zeus

fool2 said:


> I wasn't trying to act like I invented that Zeus relief just posting it. I think a 3d chip would be cool :dunno: no shortage of Zeus relief sculptures to look at and I don't think anyone can trademark or copyright some thousand year old shit so you should be allowed to use it. Gold plate that fucker and give it colored enameling in the background


 I agree with you and Cybercholo has already drawn one up, I hope he sees this and posts it, BUT; Goldplated???


----------



## MR.GM84

:scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## 8t4mc

doh!^^^


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MEGAKRON said:


> Why no just do the Zeus face with wings behind it.


----------



## Alabaster

Tami said:


> I agree with you and Cybercholo has already drawn one up, I hope he sees this and posts it, BUT; Goldplated???


That;'s just it... You can take the basic idea and make the face your own... Make it a 3D CHROME face, *Maybe* gold wings(I would do them white personally) and make the background ANY color that you want. Sheeit, make them in a bunch of colors if you can.... That's my $.02....


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 794001


 Now; Which would look better, wings or the bolts and which writing method


----------



## Lowrider19

I like the bolts,but where would you put "Wire Wheels",on top of his head? I like the bottom Font,Olde English style,or the middle one.


----------



## divine69impala

Can I have a set wheels rebuilt for 800 too?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Tami said:


> View attachment 793681


Thats a medusa head and folded wings. I was thinking straight wings opened with the zues facce


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MEGAKRON said:


> Thats a medusa head and folded wings. I was thinking straight wings opened with the zues facce


 I know, I just put it out there because I was in a hurry and quickly looking for a head with wings, and Medussa doesn't deserve wings anyways!!!!


----------



## cybercholo

Tami said:


> View attachment 794001


I like the one in the middle.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Daughter of "ZEUS" fitness competition in SanDiego on Saturday


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 795170
> Daughter of "ZEUS" fitness competition in SanDiego on Saturday


----------



## BowTie

Got my wheels today ... And they are amazing the chrome is crazy!!!! Pat def knows what he's doing , def not chinas.. in my eyes these hold a place at the top ... Thanks again


----------



## BowTie




----------



## BowTie




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice


----------



## Lowrider19

Thanks Jason! :h5:


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 802602


 everybody seems to like wings, how about a version of Pegasus on the emblem. Pat said he does not like the idea of putting an old man on the emblem even if it is Zeus; and he thinks you are all going to call this a jackass, referring to Pegasus, SO, what's your thoughts???


----------



## cybercholo




----------



## Tami at Zeus

"YAY"!!!!!!!! I wish everybody wasn't so consumed getting ready for the super show that could give a minute for feedback


----------



## dusty87ls

cybercholo said:


>


Middle one is dope


----------



## Lowrider19

Some more wheels built by Pat......hit me up if you're interested in any style,color,chrome,gold,powdercoat,etc.,solid color dish and front spokes,$800 complete with knockoffs and adapters,add $100 for every other spoke in quality gold,and add $200 for gold knockoffs.:naughty:


----------



## Lowrider19

cybercholo said:


>


These look really good,I like all of them,good job,cybercholo!


----------



## Mr Cucho

This don't look bad at all u can change the background color !!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=805866&stc=1&d=1381551564


----------



## 925rider

Mr Cucho said:


> This don't look bad at all u can change the background color !!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=805866&stc=1&d=1381551564


Zenith made these..


----------



## Mr Cucho

925rider said:


> Zenith made these..


Yea but u don't see em no more B-) an they can put on Zeus sence at I haven't see em around !!! It gos wth em design of da brand like da ones on this topic!!


----------



## Lowrider19

I think they have decided to stay away from anything "Zenith-style",since there are other places where you can get that look,like WWK. Zeus wants to be original,but not way out there. Roadster was original,Crown was original,L.A. Wire and Player was original,and Zeus will also be original. Lots of people like the Zenith look,including myself,but I also like being different than every other car I see. There's WWK,Dayton,and Zeus for quality wheels,and Dayton is hit and miss,ask '46AeroSedan. I'm glad all the haters are gone,now we can focus on the business and designs and building and selling wheels. I'm looking forward to the future and watching the newest wire wheel company grow and helping any of you build YOUR personalized set of wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

Lowrider19 said:


> I think they have decided to stay away from anything "Zenith-style",since there are other places where you can get that look,like WWK. Zeus wants to be original,but not way out there. Roadster was original,Crown was original,L.A. Wire and Player was original,and Zeus will also be original. Lots of people like the Zenith look,including myself,but I also like being different than every other car I see. There's WWK,Dayton,and Zeus for quality wheels,and Dayton is hit and miss,ask '46AeroSedan. I'm glad all the haters are gone,now we can focus on the business and designs and building and selling wheels. I'm looking forward to the future and watching the newest wire wheel company grow and helping any of you build YOUR personalized set of wheels. :thumbsup:


X2 yea u right it's about haven are own style different as the others same with me I like to have my own style on my car or rims !!! But it was just a option B-) hope y'all come up with a nice design !!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Lowrider19 said:


> Some more wheels built by Pat......hit me up if you're interested in any style,color,chrome,gold,powdercoat,etc.,solid color dish and front spokes,$800 complete with knockoffs and adapters,add $100 for every other spoke in quality gold,and add $200 for gold knockoffs.:naughty:


Bump.


----------



## Lowrider19

TTT


----------



## Lowrider19

15x10 dishes in stock for anyone wanting to bring back the 90's look on Mustang GT's and Mini-trucks.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Lowrider19

Fixed.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 824970
> Fixed.


Badass ride sittin on some badass wheels!!


----------



## DanielDucati

What I wanna know is who is rockin a set of these and driving to work and back/errands on a juiced ride with a trunk full of batteries daily.................post pics if you can.........and Tami can they be built with any spoke count?and size of spokes and nipples?(bigger guage)


----------



## MUFASA

DanielDucati said:


> What I wanna know is who is rockin a set of these and driving to work and back/errands on a juiced ride with a trunk full of batteries daily.................post pics if you can.........and Tami can they be built with any spoke count?and size of spokes and nipples?(bigger guage)


I was supposed to do this, and hop on them as well...but it never happened.


----------



## Lowrider19

There are actually a lot of these wheels out there,they just weren't called Zeus when they were sold. MOST of them were sold as "Zeniths" by OWW and others that bought them. Freaky Tales has sold quite a few sets from Angel and Mark,as have many other people that bought directly from Pat. I have pics of a few sets of Zeus wheels that had powdercoated dish and hub that "ZenithWireWheel" on FB (Original Wire Wheel) sold with Zenith chips and knockoffs. Since you asked Tami,i'll let her answer the 2nd part.


----------



## MinieMe209

Pics of the daughter?


----------



## BIG DAWG

Lowrider19 said:


> 15x10 dishes in stock for anyone wanting to bring back the 90's look on Mustang GT's and Mini-trucks.


----------



## Lowrider19

BIG DAWG said:


>


:thumbsup:NICE!!!! I always loved that look,on those!


----------



## Lowrider19

18x8 barrels also in stock,standard or reverse.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Lowrider19 said:


> I think they have decided to stay away from anything "Zenith-style",since there are other places where you can get that look,like WWK. Zeus wants to be original,but not way out there. Roadster was original,Crown was original,L.A. Wire and Player was original,and Zeus will also be original. Lots of people like the Zenith look,including myself,but I also like being different than every other car I see. There's WWK,Dayton,and Zeus for quality wheels,and Dayton is hit and miss,ask '46AeroSedan. I'm glad all the haters are gone,now we can focus on the business and designs and building and selling wheels. I'm looking forward to the future and watching the newest wire wheel company grow and helping any of you build YOUR personalized set of wheels. :thumbsup:


What a crock of shit. Cross lace is Zenith period.


----------



## Lowrider19

Ragtop Ted said:


> What a crock of shit. Cross lace is Zenith period.


Cross lace has been around since the late 1800's and early 1900's. Kelsey-Hayes and Dayton made some of the first sets for cars........are you seriously saying Zenith owned the cross-lace wheel? I guess Buick and Cadillac should've sued them,then. Zenith is no more,the closest to the original is Charlie at WWK. There are probably 5-6 companies/sellers that sell fake Zeniths,knockoffs,rings,even fake Zenith chips. I made a point to say Zeus is not going to try to copy Zenith,and the best you can say is "That's a crock of shit,Zenith invented cross-lace"?? :rofl:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Lowrider19 said:


> Cross lace has been around since the late 1800's and early 1900's. Kelsey-Hayes and Dayton made some of the first sets for cars........are you seriously saying Zenith owned the cross-lace wheel? I guess Buick and Cadillac should've sued them,then. Zenith is no more,the closest to the original is Charlie at WWK. There are probably 5-6 companies/sellers that sell fake Zeniths,knockoffs,rings,even fake Zenith chips. I made a point to say Zeus is not going to try to copy Zenith,and the best you can say is "That's a crock of shit,Zenith invented cross-lace"?? :rofl:


I said zenith is cross lace period. All you guys are is a copy of zenith with some fugly knockoffs that resemble old roadster stuff. Roadster is a second rate company compared to zenith and Dayton. Always will be. No matter what the company is named now.


----------



## Lowrider19

You sound mad,breh. Roadster is also no more. Pat did design the original Roadster spinner/knockoff,and some people like it,some don't. You're talking about the 90's when all 3 companies were alive? Yes,Dayton was good,Zenith was good,and Roadster was too. If they weren't,so many people wouldn't still want them. Dayton is nowhere near what they used to be now. If you don't like them,move on......last time I checked,most people were begging for another wire wheel company. One comes along,and haters like you come on here and bash them for trying to make a new brand.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DanielDucati said:


> What I wanna know is who is rockin a set of these and driving to work and back/errands on a juiced ride with a trunk full of batteries daily.................post pics if you can.........and Tami can they be built with any spoke count?and size of spokes and nipples?(bigger guage)


 56 spoke on the smaller and 40 on the big fat one


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Lowrider19 said:


> You sound mad,breh. Roadster is also no more. Pat did design the original Roadster spinner/knockoff,and some people like it,some don't. You're talking about the 90's when all 3 companies were alive? Yes,Dayton was good,Zenith was good,and Roadster was too. If they weren't,so many people wouldn't still want them. Dayton is nowhere near what they used to be now. If you don't like them,move on......last time I checked,most people were begging for another wire wheel company. One comes along,and haters like you come on here and bash them for trying to make a new brand.


No not a hater newbie. You move along I've been here and not going anywhere.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Ragtop Ted said:


> No not a hater newbie. You move along I've been here and not going anywhere.


 AND just for another 2€ents to add, our family bought McLean Wire Wheels from Gary McLean in the 70's, that is why he is now Rally America, but it was resold before Roadster came along!!!!!!! We are not new to this game, so anyone who wants to bash, have at it, I tried to warn some of you in the beginning about posers but you didn't take me seriously. Other than us, probably the only real authentic hands on person making your wheels is Charlie; other than that you don't know who in the heck is being hired off the street to make your wheels. For the record there will be 3 new companies starting up that thinks this field does not need craftsmanship and has never drilled a hub in their life!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Ragtop Ted said:


> No not a hater newbie. You move along I've been here and not going anywhere.


 LOL,i'm far from a newbie. Just because I finally joined last year,and don't have 18,000 posts,doesn't mean I am a newbie. Where were you when JD was ripping everyone off? Or was it OK because he was selling "Cheniths"?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Lowrider19 said:


> LOL,i'm far from a newbie. Just because I finally joined last year,and don't have 18,000 posts,doesn't mean I am a newbie. Where were you when JD was ripping everyone off? Or was it OK because he was selling "Cheniths"?


I'm talking about your wheels newbie. These copys of Zeniths with Frankenstein roadster kos


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> AND just for another 2€ents to add, our family bought McLean Wire Wheels from Gary McLean in the 70's, that is why he is now Rally America, but it was resold before Roadster came along!!!!!!! We are not new to this game, so anyone who wants to bash, have at it, I tried to warn some of you in the beginning about posers but you didn't take me seriously. Other than us, probably the only real authentic hands on person making your wheels is Charlie; other than that you don't know who in the heck is being hired off the street to make your wheels. For the record there will be 3 new companies starting up that thinks this field does not need craftsmanship and has never drilled a hub in their life!!!!!!


. LOL Ragtop Ted


----------



## Ragtop Ted

If you're such wheel veterans why not sponsor layitlow and support the website to sell your fake zeniths


----------



## Mr Cucho

At longest they good quality it all it matters brand names comes n gos time for new ones to come n show that good quality no need to b haten on some one who WANs to come up old days are gone also da brand names I say wellcome to all em still maken wheels to keep da lowrider movement !!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mr Cucho said:


> At longest they good quality it all it matters brand names comes n gos time for new ones to come n show that good quality no need to b haten on some one who WANs to come up old days are gone also da brand names I say wellcome to all em still maken wheels to keep da lowrider movement !!!


 Thank you for your comment, You're right quality is where it's at!!! The last 5 years our company was called Hotrod Wheels since we weren't allowed to compete in the Lowrider market, but now we're back home in the field we belong in. For quality it's only going to be between WWK and us ( I'm not demeaning Dayton but I don't know how much longer they will cater to Lowriding. ) For all of you who don't know; this is a very expensive business to be in. Besides quality our main goal is trying to keep our prices as affordable as possible because as we all know our economy stinks right now and will probably continue to get worse until we get new leadership in office


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Tami said:


> Thank you for your comment, You're right quality is where it's at!!! The last 5 years our company was called Hotrod Wheels since we weren't allowed to compete in the Lowrider market, but now we're back home in the field we belong in. For quality it's only going to be between WWK and us ( I'm not demeaning Dayton but I don't know how much longer they will cater to Lowriding. ) For all of you who don't know; this is a very expensive business to be in. Besides quality our main goal is trying to keep our prices as affordable as possible because as we all know our economy stinks right now and will probably continue to get worse until we get new leadership in office



FOR HAVING ROADSTER/ZENITH BLOOD.PAT HAS THE EXPERIENCE RAY WAS ONE OF THE BEST.:thumbsup:


----------



## BowTie

Not that it matters to anyone but I'm very very happy with my wheels ... The quality is there for sure ... I've never owned a set of Zeniths or WWK but I have owned a whole lot of Dayton's pre stamp and stamped and my wheels from Pat are up there at the top for sure ..... So I say keep doing your thing and doing what you love to do , making quality wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## DRUID

I spent some time with Pat at his shop and from the time I spent there with him and what I saw he knows his shit. My experience so far with him and his team is that they are real good people and go out of their way to help people out when they can.

I haven't gone thought the thread and don't understand what all the hating is for, but you guys keep your head up and ignore the haters. I've dealt with a few haters in my time and theres no point in pleasing everyone. Keep doing things the way you planned it with your own flavor and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## Lowrider19

Thank you Mr Cucho,Charlie,Jason,and Martin,finally 4 nice threads in a row!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Lowrider19 said:


> Thank you Mr Cucho,Charlie,Jason,and Martin,finally 4 nice threads in a row!


No problem homie B-)


----------



## Marty McFly

Ragtop Ted said:


> If you're such wheel veterans why not sponsor layitlow and support the website to sell your fake zeniths


 Boom!


----------



## Lowrider19

Fake Zeniths are all over this website,but you don't see any in here. I see Zeus wheels passed off as "Zeniths" and even as Daytons by reputable sellers on this site EVERY DAY.....there's a set 2 or 3 threads below this one,but no one hates on them. I'm not going to,either. If people are stupid enough to buy a wheel because someone calls it a Zenith,oh well. Zenith is dead,watered down by fake crap so much that the name is worthless. Fake rings,fake chips,etc. "Benicia Wire Wheels" of Campbell,CA chips for chinas that look like a Zenith chip.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:drama:


----------



## aztecsef1

Are you guys going to be in Glendale 11/3?


----------



## BIG E 602

big glendale swap is this sunday the 27th, u guys comin down?


----------



## Lowrider19

So is it the 27th,or the 3rd? I know they'll be in Odessa for the Tejano Super Show in November.


----------



## Lowrider19

2 sets of Cadillac wires going out today to Hollywood.


----------



## 94capriceusaf

How much for 100 spoke all chrome 14x7 shipped to 95648?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

aztecsef1 said:


> Are you guys going to be in Glendale 11/3?


 unfortunately no, probably not until December, we will be in Vegas for SEMASHOW on 11/3 and Texas on 11/23, do you know of anything coming up in December for Glendale, Phoenix or Mesa????


----------



## Lowrider19

94capriceusaf said:


> How much for 100 spoke all chrome 14x7 shipped to 95648?


 94 Caprice,do you want a set of Zeus 100 spokes? They can be made,but will cost more than Chinas because they are built by hand and have a much higher quality of chrome. You can even upgrade to stainless spokes if you'd like. If you want Chinas,I can sell you those myself,Zeus Wire Wheels doesn't sell Chinas.


----------



## aztecsef1

Tami said:


> unfortunately no, probably not until December, we will be in Vegas for SEMASHOW on 11/3 and Texas on 11/23, do you know of anything coming up in December for Glendale, Phoenix or Mesa????


There's another swapmeet 12/01


----------



## KURSED1

Lowrider19 said:


> 94 Caprice,do you want a set of Zeus 100 spokes? They can be made,but will cost more than Chinas because they are built by hand and have a much higher quality of chrome. You can even upgrade to stainless spokes if you'd like. If you want Chinas,I can sell you those myself,Zeus Wire Wheels doesn't sell Chinas.


Why even side bust with that china shit, if you're trying to hustle Zues????


----------



## lone star

KURSED1 said:


> Why even side bust with that china shit, if you're trying to hustle Zues????


Morons


----------



## KURSED1

lone star said:


> Morons


I'm jus saying. This vato is pushing Zues wheels so hard, then throws this china shit, stick to the "quality" wheels that ur pushing loco. Str8 up.


----------



## 925rider

:facepalmeople that sell high end wheels dont also sell chinas... what if some parts accidenty mixed up:roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Lowrider19 said:


> 94 Caprice,do you want a set of Zeus 100 spokes? They can be made,but will cost more than Chinas because they are built by hand and have a much higher quality of chrome. You can even upgrade to stainless spokes if you'd like. If you want Chinas,I can sell you those myself,Zeus Wire Wheels doesn't sell Chinas.


Upgrade to stainless spokes? Zeus is making wheels with plain steel spokes?


----------



## MUFASA

This about to get good :drama:


----------



## baggedout81

Thought you were gonna hop the shit outa a set of these MufaSA?that hasent happened yet? or am i just wrong


----------



## MUFASA

baggedout81 said:


> Thought you were gonna hop the shit outa a set of these MufaSA?that hasent happened yet? or am i just wrong


Not gonna happen dogg...


----------



## CCC925

925rider said:


> :facepalmeople that sell high end wheels dont also sell chinas... what if some parts accidenty mixed up:roflmao:


LOL


----------



## Lowrider19

You asked about 100 spokes.....the only people making 100 spokes are Chinese/Dayton. A set of Zeus 100 spokes can be MADE for you in the good ol' US of A with 100 spokes,if you so desire,but with American chrome and chrome or Stainless spokes. Have you seen how bad China chrome is? That's why they're junk after 6 months. I also sell china stuff through my FB page,but that's me personally. Somebody comes to me and asks for a set of wheels. People driving $10,000-$50,000 cars but yet they'll only spend less than $1,000 for a set of wheels to compliment that paint job and look. I try to upgrade them to Zeus for only a little more,but everybody wants 100 spoke powdercoated Chinas. Look at all the cars at the Super Show on Chinas. I'm not going to turn away making a sale to anyone,but I do try to sell them Zeus first. I sell Zeus,Chinas,knockoffs,adapters,rare parts,and I also track down hard to find accessories for customers. It's whatever the customer wants,not me.


----------



## Lowrider19

925rider said:


> :facepalmeople that sell high end wheels dont also sell chinas... what if some parts accidenty mixed up:roflmao:


 The wheels come from 2 different places. Believe me,its easy to tell the difference.


----------



## Lowrider19

baggedout81 said:


> Thought you were gonna hop the shit outa a set of these MufaSA?that hasent happened yet? or am i just wrong


 I talked to MUFASA about this,told him MAYBE something could happen by the end of the year,Pat got on board,and said he'd build him a set of all chrome with stainless spokes. MUFASA wanted triple gold(I think),and Pat and Tami wouldn't pay for the gold upgrades,because the company had just started and was trying to get on it's feet. The [email protected] was around $600,so MUFASA didn't want to pay for the upgrades,which is understandable.


----------



## MUFASA

Lowrider19 said:


> I talked to MUFASA about this,told him MAYBE something could happen by the end of the year,Pat got on board,and said he'd build him a set of all chrome with stainless spokes. MUFASA wanted triple gold(I think),and Pat and Tami wouldn't pay for the gold upgrades,because the company had just started and was trying to get on it's feet. The [email protected] was around $600,so MUFASA didn't want to pay for the upgrades,which is understandable.


:h5:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Ragtop Ted said:


> Upgrade to stainless spokes? Zeus is making wheels with plain steel spokes?


 probably unheard of; but Pat has been known to cut, bend and thread his own spokes...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> Morons


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> This about to get good :drama:


 Jason told me that you actually came over to the old Roadster building, do you remember me??? I was the blonde in the middle office by Roberts desk


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> Jason told me that you actually came over to the old Roadster building, do you remember me??? I was the blonde in the middle office by Roberts desk


Pic ?


----------



## Lowrider19

Lowrider19 said:


>


 Bada-bling


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> Jason told me that you actually came over to the old Roadster building, do you remember me??? I was the blonde in the middle office *under* Roberts desk


fixt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Bwahahahaha


----------



## fool2

Ragtop Ted said:


> Upgrade to stainless spokes? Zeus is making wheels with plain steel spokes?


:yes:


----------



## Lowrider19

Yea,some of the Caddy and T-bird wheels. Do you see any pics of chrome spokes? No.


----------



## DanielDucati

Tami said:


> View attachment 827577
> 56 spoke on the smaller and 40 on the big fat one


Pm sent Tami....


----------



## DanielDucati

Im diggin these 2 wings...........How much for a chrome set?


----------



## Lowrider19

Daniel,they're not made yet,but hopefully that's the first style produced,it seems to be the most popular. Hopefully around the first of the year,there can be some molds made and sets produced.


----------



## DanielDucati

60 spokes Zues Wire Wheels :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

aztecsef1 said:


> There's another swapmeet 12/01


 maybe, won't be back from Texas til 11/25 almost 15hrs there and 15 hrs back, if I can possibly handle another 6 hr car ride that close together you bet we'll be there, sure am going to try


----------



## Tami at Zeus

KURSED1 said:


> I'm jus saying. This vato is pushing Zues wheels so hard, then throws this china shit, stick to the "quality" wheels that ur pushing loco. Str8 up.


 You can't blame Lowrider 19 100% for that. The economy stinks right now and some people just want wheels and don't care, and he also needs to make a living. WHAT WE NEED are more people rooting for the USA, to bring things back where they belong, I'm sorry I'm saying this because its not very nice but when I have to pick up a set of chinas for Jason, something just makes me want to gag, I look in the box and say OMG and almost have an anxiety attack. Real wheels cost a lot of money and a lot of people aren't looking in the long run of it, if you take care of them, some will last forever and thats the just of it!!!!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Very true I agree on what u sayn TAMI !!! An is better payn lil extra money for some that wll last longer !!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> You can't blame Lowrider 19 100% for that. The economy stinks right now and some people just want wheels and don't care, and he also needs to make a living. WHAT WE NEED are more people rooting for the USA, to bring things back where they belong, I'm sorry I'm saying this because its not very nice but when I have to pick up a set of chinas for Jason, something just makes me want to gag, I look in the box and say OMG and almost have an anxiety attack. Real wheels cost a lot of money and a lot of people aren't looking in the long run of it, if you take care of them, some will last forever and thats the just of it!!!!!


 People ask me all day long for China wheels. That's why I started selling those,on my own. I sold Zeus first,but most people want Chinas because A)they're cheap B)they're replacing a set they bought 6 months ago or C)they want all these powdercoat combos,so they buy a shitty wheel and put that on there,paying as much as a set of quality wheels.......i'm not going to turn down a sale. If I do,they go somewhere else to buy. I am the Zeus distributor,I also happen to have my own page for selling other stuff not Zeus related,like used wheels,chips,hammers,NOS stuff,and other Zeus wheels,like T-Bird,Caddy,Pontiac,Tru-Spokes/Classics,etc. I'm trying to make a living doing what I like,and that's dealing with lowriders,but damn,some lowriders will spend $50k on a car and $750 on the wheels that hold it up. Makes no sense.


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Truth and respect for the last two sentences you wrote


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol


----------



## Lowrider19

Nick,did the guy call about those tires,I gave him your #?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Lowrider19 said:


> People ask me all day long for China wheels. That's why I started selling those,on my own. I sold Zeus first,but most people want Chinas because A)they're cheap B)they're replacing a set they bought 6 months ago or C)they want all these powdercoat combos,so they buy a shitty wheel and put that on there,paying as much as a set of quality wheels.......i'm not going to turn down a sale. If I do,they go somewhere else to buy. I am the Zeus distributor,I also happen to have my own page for selling other stuff not Zeus related,like used wheels,chips,hammers,NOS stuff,and other Zeus wheels,like T-Bird,Caddy,Pontiac,Tru-Spokes/Classics,etc. I'm trying to make a living doing what I like,and that's dealing with lowriders,but damn,some lowriders will spend $50k on a car and $750 on the wheels that hold it up. Makes no sense.





ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ Truth and respect for the last two sentences you wrote


i can agree with this, but at the same time, as i read thru all these wheel topics and saler/distibutors/builders....... or "originals". im just thinking , damn, you dont know what you really gonna get even if you spennd top dollar and order "name" brand wheels. you still likely to get china stuff. again this is from all i have been reading in the variuos wheel topics.

so in the long run, why not say fuck it, if im gonna end up with china shit, order and pay for china shit. why put all the extra money in the other guys pocket instead your ride or your family's.

just my .02

it may not make sense to put 50k into building the ride and 750 for the rims as you say, but some most (not all) of the cars are only going on and off the trailors.

and on the other hand, if the chrome is shiny the whitewalls clean and spokes sealed tight, roll what you want..........as long as you rolling :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider19

Quality wheels will last much longer than a China because of the thickness of the chrome,stainless and the spokes actually being tightened and trued by a craftsman,rather than some 10 year old in a sweatshop. That's why they cost more,but if people want to roll Chinas,more power to them. But the quality of the wheels built in the USA are much higher,and are worth the extra dough in my eyes,no matter the manufacturer. I'd rather support someone who works their ass off all day here,than send money back to China. But that's just me. :dunno: I don't like the look of 100 spokes because you can't even clean them all the way,give me a 72 spoke straight-lace anyday. I'll just save up my lunch monies. .................






:boink:................:machinegun:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

agree with you bro. not knocking quality or paying for quality. i love 72's my self, they look sooo much nicer.
just saying, that with all the b.s you read bout lately with these rims, you dont really know what u getting it seems like. 

thats all







im with you.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Yes he called thanks.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Poppa68, one thing to bring certainty is ones reputation; FOR "ZEUS", I can say all you have to do is look through several threads and see how many ROADSTARS are still being sold, ALOT, and that speaks quality because we're the same ones that designed it and built it and QUIT building it many years ago, that alone shows how a quality built wheel can out last a china wheel, I know there are hundreds of our other builds out there too, just chugging along.....
PART 2/ QUALITY really doesn't have a lot to do with the chrome, I will say we take the extra steps in the polishing and undertones so our chrome is GREAT, but quality starts from the bare metals, HOW you're OUTTER and HUB are drilled, that's the trick and secret to the craftsmanship. And last to make sure you get a wheel that is trued and rolls round!!!!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup:

in no way am i trying to nkock zues wheels and in my last statement when i said" with all the b.s you read bout these rims". i want to state i was not talking bout zues wheels. i meant all the knew wheels that are busting in many different topics and all the negative comments.

still might be wording it wrong, my appologies. but you get my meaning i hope. 

sorry that it was this opic i decided to voice my .o2 on would love to cut and paste it in all the rim topics that have negative comments about wheels not being what they supposed to be.

oh, and i had owned a few roadstars back in the day. loved them :thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS

I want to take this time and publicly apologize to anyone I offended in my past on facebook, layitlow or any other social media website. 


PEACE!​


----------



## Tami at Zeus

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> in no way am i trying to nkock zues wheels and in my last statement when i said" with all the b.s you read bout these rims". i want to state i was not talking bout zues wheels. i meant all the knew wheels that are busting in many different topics and all the negative comments.
> 
> still might be wording it wrong, my appologies. but you get my meaning i hope.
> 
> sorry that it was this opic i decided to voice my .o2 on would love to cut and paste it in all the rim topics that have negative comments about wheels not being what they supposed to be.
> 
> oh, and i had owned a few roadstars back in the day. loved them :thumbsup:


 NO apologies needed; I was just adding to what you had to say and try to explain the essence of a wheel!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:drama:


----------



## Lowrider19

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> agree with you bro. not knocking quality or paying for quality. i love 72's my self, they look sooo much nicer.
> just saying, that with all the b.s you read bout lately with these rims, you dont really know what u getting it seems like.
> 
> thats all
> 
> View attachment 850506
> im with you.


 LOL,I need to make one of those! :thumbsup:



(801)WHEELS said:


> I want to take this time and publicly apologize to anyone I offended in my past on facebook, layitlow or any other social media websites.PEACE!


Where did this come from?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Pm me ur address lowrider, I.ll send u a personalized 1 

Tami. Pm me an idea of price on 14x7 72 s. Need to get an idea of how many bottles I.ll need to fill


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol


----------



## Someone408

Talk to Tami today go people see you in TX


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"HAPPY HALLOWEEN" Everyone


----------



## DeeLoc

:wave:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DeeLoc said:


> :wave:


 Right Back Atch!!!!! Getting ready to leave for SEMA, Leaving on the 21st for Tejano show, try to make arrangements to stop by before the 19th so we can show you what all we have built and what we're taking if you get a chance...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

We leave for Vegas late tonight, anyone out there need anything, we still have room in the truck????


----------



## Tami at Zeus

FINALLY in VEGAS


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> FINALLY in VEGAS
> View attachment 869001
> View attachment 869001
> View attachment 869001


 Stopped off first to take a look at Count's Kustoms, I think they were doing an episode of Counting Cars


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> Stopped off first to take a look at Count's Kustoms, I think they were doing an episode of Counting Cars


 and then checked into Caesars, great view from the couch


----------



## Dino 64

That's awesome. Have fun out there.


----------



## Lowrider19

Bump.


----------



## Dino 64

Awesome looking rims


----------



## Lowrider19

:thumbsup:Just a sample of what Pat does everyday at Zeus.


----------



## Dino 64

Lowrider19 said:


> :thumbsup:Just a sample of what Pat does everyday at Zeus.


Having had Roadstars before, quality definitely runs in the family. When a person cares about their craft, that product will always come out 1000 times better than machine made. That is a fact.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 874993
> View attachment 875001
> View attachment 875009
> View attachment 875017


 She won 1st place


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> She won 1st place


Any pictures of her getting hammered after winning?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BwahahHahahahaha!!


----------



## Dino 64

Who one 1st place?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Who one 1st place?


 My Daughter of Zeus, who is also our model when she has the time!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A "sneak peak" of the new "60" spoke ZEUS Wheel, coming soon.
(Unfinished wheel) NOT CHROMED, just checking fitment.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

AaQUOTE=Tami;17886857]
View attachment 876153
A "sneak peak" of the new "60" spoke ZEUS Wheel, coming soon.
(Unfinished wheel)[/QUOTE]

Finally somebody popped off a straight laced 60!!!
Lookin good guys but hey Tami what's up with them dull spokes?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Have pat txt me plz

Thanks!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> AaQUOTE=Tami;17886857]
> View attachment 876153
> A "sneak peak" of the new "60" spoke ZEUS Wheel, coming soon.
> (Unfinished wheel)


Finally somebody popped off a straight laced 60!!! 
Lookin good guys but hey Tami what's up with them dull spokes?[/QUOTE] It's a PLAY WHEEL, just checking fitment, Not even chromed yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Tami said:


> View attachment 874993
> View attachment 875001
> View attachment 875009
> View attachment 875017


She's fine an sexy


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> View attachment 876153
> A "sneak peak" of the new "60" spoke ZEUS Wheel, coming soon.
> (Unfinished wheel) NOT CHROMED, just checking fitment.


 Very nice,are those thicker spokes,or the same gauge? Looks almost like a 72 straight,and easy to clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino 64

Hard work pays off. Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## nueve5

Nice wheels hopefully I'll make it to Odessa and see your product in person


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nueve5 said:


> Nice wheels hopefully I'll make it to Odessa and see your product in person


 THANK YOU, hopefully we see you there!!!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

Tami said:


> View attachment 876153
> A "sneak peak" of the new "60" spoke ZEUS Wheel, coming soon.
> (Unfinished wheel) NOT CHROMED, just checking fitment.


Man that looks good. Got that Roadstar thick spoke look with a Dayton offset. Best of both worlds.


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> View attachment 876153
> A "sneak peak" of the new "60" spoke ZEUS Wheel, coming soon.
> (Unfinished wheel) NOT CHROMED, just checking fitment.


----------



## DJLATIN

:roflmao:


MinieMe209 said:


> Any pictures of her getting hammered after winning?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

ABRAXASS said:


> Man that looks good. Got that Roadstar thick spoke look with a Dayton offset. Best of both worlds.


. What a GREAT way to say it; THANKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Hard work pays off. Congrats to your daughter.


 Thank you and it did take her alot of hard work to compete in that competition. I'm not a big fan of all that stage makeup and those fakey tans but its required.


----------



## DanielDucati

Now thats what im talkin about!!!:thumbsup: Just add some polished stainless steel spokes and polished stainless steel nipples and line up the nipples,Plus the New Zeus Knock Off.......thats one beautiful wheel Tami...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Pat makes these spokes himself, and he thinks you should stick with a chrome spoke, stainless just doesn't hold it's shine and its a lot more maintenance. This is another make that will last forever and you want your spoke to hold its endurance also!!!!!! And yes the nips will line up, he was just playing with it, it still has to be taken apart and chromed!!!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Tami said:


> View attachment 876153
> A "sneak peak" of the new "60" spoke ZEUS Wheel, coming soon.
> (Unfinished wheel) NOT CHROMED, just checking fitment.


Now that's what's up, something different than everyone else but with that classic look.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Now that's what's up, something different than everyone else but with that classic look.


 THANK YOU for the compliments, we try, that's why I say we are open to suggestions; if it is something that would safely be possible and not risk your lives doing so.....That's why I'm still so ho hum on the spinner idea, we will have the 2 wing locking soon ready to roll, but I also want something beyond different


----------



## 925rider

Why did you have your comment removed where you admited ZUES DOES USE CHINA PARTS... you said it so why take it down:dunno:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

925rider said:


> Why did you have your comment removed where you admited ZUES DOES USE CHINA PARTS... you said it so why take it down:dunno:


 First off its ZEUS, and I didn't admit nothing, that was my guy having a bad day and not explaining exactly how it works. The word China made is like dealing with a double bladed sword. China wheels per say are 100% made in china and they come in the box from China completed. #2 China Wheels/ are parts coming from China piece by piece, fully drilled and their version of chrome- All the builder has to do is put them together, best that can be (just like tinker toys) THEN #3 like us and others you are working with China steel, The Outters, we buy right here at Carlisle, made in the USA but who knows where the actual steel comes from, probably China. The chunk of steel for the Hub is China, but we drill it, counter sinc it, polish it and chrome it; same story with the spokes, but we also have stainless spokes. But actually steel is steel, any of it could rust, a lot of that is determined when the actual threading of a spoke is done, china doesn't do any determining. In my opinion, if you have a good wheel builder chrome is the way to go more shine and sparkle and way less maintenance.


----------



## 925rider

What you said was... YES we use china parts like everyone else... now its we may or may not.. were not real sure where all parts come from:facepalmriginal comment were edited .. that says something itself


----------



## Tami at Zeus

925rider said:


> What you said was... YES we use china parts like everyone else... now its we may or may not.. were not real sure where all parts come from:facepalmriginal comment were edited .. that says something itself


 NO DUDE, above I put it exactly how it is. If you want to play games and twist it around so be it. PERIOD!!! I have no reason to lie and you have no reason to say I said something I didn't!!!!!


----------



## 925rider

It is what it is..you can take it down but I wasn't the only one that seen it..


----------



## jayteenaz

I would like an adequate explanation why it matters if the materials are from China. People like to brag about their USA made Dayton or Zenith wheel, and then go put a set of China made sportway tires on them. I had a set of Chinas for about five years and they mostly sat in storage and they never rusted. At the time it was cost effective to have Chinas and they served their purpose, so how shitty could the metal or chrome be?

If Zeus uses raw materials from China and the build is quality and the product/chrome last, why complain. They sell a set for about 1200 just the same as the other builders selling on here. If you want metals from USA then go buy a Dayton or a Zenith and pay the difference, But I would bet they use raw materials from China, its just cost effective and has anybody seen a materials/parts invoice from those companies? If you think about it most aftermarket parts for classic cars are made in China, and if you buy a brand new American vehicle guess where the parts are from....China!
In conclusion, so what!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

925rider said:


> It is what it is..you can take it down but I wasn't the only one that seen it..


 That's wonderful!!! Like I said, it wasn't me that put it up OR took it down. Why would I blast something so ridiculous?????


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jayteenaz said:


> I would like an adequate explanation why it matters if the materials are from China. People like to brag about their USA made Dayton or Zenith wheel, and then go put a set of China made sportway tires on them. I had a set of Chinas for about five years and they mostly sat in storage and they never rusted. At the time it was cost effective to have Chinas and they served their purpose, so how shitty could the metal or chrome be?
> 
> If Zeus uses raw materials from China and the build is quality and the product/chrome last, why complain. They sell a set for about 1200 just the same as the other builders selling on here. If you want metals from USA then go buy a Dayton or a Zenith and pay the difference, But I would bet they use raw materials from China, its just cost effective and has anybody seen a materials/parts invoice from those companies? If you think about it most aftermarket parts for classic cars are made in China, and if you buy a brand new American vehicle guess where the parts are from....China!
> In conclusion, so what!


. You're exactly right. What a lot of people don't understand is when the recession hit so bad ALOT of US companies closed down and sometimes there's no choice where the actual material itself comes from. And still there is a lot of versions to the word, made in China. Even DONALD TRUMP has to stoop to that level occasionally and that's because the choice gotten taken away from the US. It still is about the workmanship and quality, not the price!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

jayteenaz said:


> I would like an adequate explanation why it matters if the materials are from China. People like to brag about their USA made Dayton or Zenith wheel, and then go put a set of China made sportway tires on them. I had a set of Chinas for about five years and they mostly sat in storage and they never rusted. At the time it was cost effective to have Chinas and they served their purpose, so how shitty could the metal or chrome be?
> 
> If Zeus uses raw materials from China and the build is quality and the product/chrome last, why complain. They sell a set for about 1200 just the same as the other builders selling on here. If you want metals from USA then go buy a Dayton or a Zenith and pay the difference, But I would bet they use raw materials from China, its just cost effective and has anybody seen a materials/parts invoice from those companies? If you think about it most aftermarket parts for classic cars are made in China, and if you buy a brand new American vehicle guess where the parts are from....China!
> In conclusion, so what!


I agree with your statement,except the fact that Zenith doesn't exist anymore. 925rider I deleted my posts because of the way they were worded. I realized everyone would jump all over it thinking Zeus Wires are nothing but Chinas,when that is far from the case. As Tami explained earlier parts are sourced from manufacturers in the US,they don't import anything. Even most of the knockoffs that are offered temporarily with the wheels are made in Mexico,not China. "THEN #3 like us and others you are working with China steel, The Outters, we buy right here at Carlisle, made in the USA but who knows where the actual steel comes from, probably China. The chunk of steel for the Hub is China, but we drill it, counter sinc it, polish it and chrome it; same story with the spokes, but we also have stainless spokes. But actually steel is steel, any of it could rust, a lot of that is determined when the actual threading of a spoke is done, china doesn't do any determining." There's your answer 925.


----------



## ABRAXASS

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't all the wire rim builders get their hubs from the same place(s)?


----------



## Lowrider19

From what I understand,pretty much,unless they are pre-drilled.


----------



## nueve5

I know one thing like I said way earlier I've owned Roadsters , Crown, no name chinas and Daytons my homeboys have JD Zeniths and OG Zeniths from experience Dayton has held up the best never rust and never peels cause the chinas I had the chrome came off the hub like foil paper if your product can compare to Dayton then you have a winner


----------



## 925rider

Chopstick topic


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> I agree with your statement,except the fact that Zenith doesn't exist anymore. 925rider I deleted my posts because of the way they were worded. I realized everyone would jump all over it thinking Zeus Wires are nothing but Chinas,when that is far from the case. As Tami explained earlier parts are sourced from manufacturers in the US,they don't import anything. Even most of the knockoffs that are offered temporarily with the wheels are made in Mexico,not China. "THEN #3 like us and others you are working with China steel, The Outters, we buy right here at Carlisle, made in the USA but who knows where the actual steel comes from, probably China. The chunk of steel for the Hub is China, but we drill it, counter sinc it, polish it and chrome it; same story with the spokes, but we also have stainless spokes. But actually steel is steel, any of it could rust, a lot of that is determined when the actual threading of a spoke is done, china doesn't do any determining." There's your answer 925.


the grade of the steel is what determines how likely it is to rust. some people say they get chinas brand new out of the box with rust on them, my daytons are 20 years old and not a spot of rust on them. they aren't exactly being babied either. look at an old car with stainless trim, none of the trim will have rust, then look under the car at the brackets that hold on the bumper and shit. that shit will be so corroded it needs to be cut off. getting stianless to rust would have to be done on purpose to prove a point, like as a science experiment or some shit


----------



## DeeLoc

i want a set of 60s....they is off the hook!


----------



## ct1458

Lowrider19 said:


> Bump.
> View attachment 871594
> View attachment 871602
> View attachment 871610
> View attachment 871618
> View attachment 871626
> View attachment 871634
> View attachment 871642
> View attachment 871650
> View attachment 871658
> View attachment 871666


I like the middle red ones. Any pic of the finish product?


----------



## DanielDucati

DeeLoc said:


> i want a set of 60s....they is off the hook!


:h5: Im getting a set first..................Tami are the Zues knocks off gonna be produced in January 2014.........60's gonna look badass with these ko's......also are the Zues Chips in the works???


----------



## Lowrider19

The only red ones that I posted were Buicks. There's these red ones that were sold to another wheel company before Zeus was named Zeus.






There is an orange pearl dish and hub,I just threw that pic in there to show what can be done. A customer of mine used that color on a set of Chinas I had built for him,spokes only.Nice color.


----------



## Lowrider19

Daniel does get credit for requesting the 60 spokes be made:thumbsup:.......it's a very good-looking wheel! Just shows you the talent and ability Pat has,and he's able to find new ways to do stuff. Soon people can say they are "Rollin' 60's" LOL


----------



## BowTie

Yea that 60 spoke is very nice!!


----------



## SICKONE

china hubs? I almost bought a set for my rag.


----------



## Dino 64

Being in the US Navy now for 23 years, I can tell you that the us government uses many parts made by foreign countries. 
Also, companies that supply the US government by there are materials from china then make the parts here in the USA.
The term "made in the USA" only means that the part was assembled in the USA, not that all the raw materials were from the US.
The key thing to keep in mind is how an item is assembled, the quality control of the materials being used, the attention to detail given to the part being made, and finally the pride put into the part being made. 
Without pride, honesty and commitment to excellence it is hard to create a great product. 
Especially when that product is a direct reflection of you and your family roots.

Tami, Pat, and the Zeus wheel family, continue to do good towards your customers and honoring your family tradition in the wire wheel business. Everything in life happens for a reason.


----------



## Lowrider19

Dino 64 said:


> Being in the US Navy now for 23 years, I can tell you that the us government uses many parts made by foreign countries.
> Also, companies that supply the US government by there are materials from china then make the parts here in the USA.
> The term "made in the USA" only means that the part was assembled in the USA, not that all the raw materials were from the US.
> The key thing to keep in mind is how an item is assembled, the quality control of the materials being used, the attention to detail given to the part being made, and finally the pride put into the part being made.
> Without pride, honesty and commitment to excellence it is hard to create a great product.
> Especially when that product is a direct reflection of you and your family roots.
> 
> Tami, Pat, and the Zeus wheel family, continue to do good towards your customers and honoring your family tradition in the wire wheel business. Everything in life happens for a reason.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SICKONE

Dino 64 said:


> Being in the US Navy now for 23 years, I can tell you that the us government uses many parts made by foreign countries.
> Also, companies that supply the US government by there are materials from china then make the parts here in the USA.
> The term "made in the USA" only means that the part was assembled in the USA, not that all the raw materials were from the US.
> The key thing to keep in mind is how an item is assembled, the quality control of the materials being used, the attention to detail given to the part being made, and finally the pride put into the part being made.
> Without pride, honesty and commitment to excellence it is hard to create a great product.
> Especially when that product is a direct reflection of you and your family roots.
> 
> Tami, Pat, and the Zeus wheel family, continue to do good towards your customers and honoring your family tradition in the wire wheel business. Everything in life happens for a reason.


no comment on the zeus wheel family part cause i aint a hater and i respect people who are honest and make a good product.as for your comment about the u.s. gov,the majority of uniforms and many other things we wear and use come straight from foreign lands assembled,unassembled etc.... not just china but the lowest bidder.our government awards contracts to many different companys for many different things.let me ask you this though what does that have to do with the rims i choose to put on my chevy.do you think because its good enough for our government its good enough for our classics.your mistaken.I am american as they come.i work union and shop u.s.when i can.your post makes it seem like there are not anymore hard working Americans producing 100% American made products.Although few,They do exist.


----------



## SICKONE

Lowrider19 said:


> :thumbsup:


Are you a cheerleader?


----------



## nueve5

I say as long as the chrome and spokes hold up it really doesn't matter if the parts are made elsewhere loose or broken spokes and chrome peeling are the major faults I've seen in cheap wheels


----------



## Tami at Zeus

fool2 said:


> the grade of the steel is what determines how likely it is to rust. some people say they get chinas brand new out of the box with rust on them, my daytons are 20 years old and not a spot of rust on them. they aren't exactly being babied either. look at an old car with stainless trim, none of the trim will have rust, then look under the car at the brackets that hold on the bumper and shit. that shit will be so corroded it needs to be cut off. getting stianless to rust would have to be done on purpose to prove a point, like as a science experiment or some shit


 I have to argue with you on this one, this doesn't pertain to wheels but I have a kitchen aid brand stainless dish drainer to dry my pots and pans, It's about 8 months old, paid good money for it thinking great that wont ever rust. Last night looking at it, it's covered with rust (pictures upon request). Anyways the point is. Both will rust. I can't tell you all our secrets, BUT we thread our own spokes, trust and babysit our chrome platers.


----------



## Lowrider19

BowTie said:


> Yea that 60 spoke is very nice!!


Happy Birthday,Jason! Did you get your gift from Fedex? LOL



SICKONE said:


> china hubs? I almost bought a set for my rag.


Broken record.



SICKONE said:


> Are you a cheerleader?


No,but I always wanted to be so I could look up their skirts. I'm a distributor.



nueve5 said:


> I say as long as the chrome and spokes hold up it really doesn't matter if the parts are made elsewhere loose or broken spokes and chrome peeling are the major faults I've seen in cheap wheels


 The chrome is really top-notch,but the main part is the foundation that the wheels are built on. Dishes are dimpled correctly,hubs are punched correctly,everything is done right,so no spokes will be coming loose,no threads showing, the backspacing can be set up to 2 1/8th" so they'll tuck under skirts. These wheels are QUALITY. There are literally at least 50-100 sets out there that were/and are still being sold as "Zeniths" by people on here,so they've been out for a while,no problems. I believe that not having production knockoffs and chips has really hampered some people's ability to see "the big picture" of what they'll look like on their ride once they are released. I have been here since the beginning,and hope to stay here as a distributor for Zeus. I'm always available,just call or text the # in my sig,or go "like" my FB pages. www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels and www.facebook.com/QualityWheels I'm almost always available......Thanks,Jason


----------



## nueve5

I got these from G&C or ICON Wire Wheels so I believe that the lil guys should get a chance to make their money too as long as the quality and warranty if something is wrong with the wheel is there who cares if its China Japan or Mexico parts


----------



## fool2

Tami said:


> I have to argue with you on this one, this doesn't pertain to wheels but I have a kitchen aid brand stainless dish drainer to dry my pots and pans, It's about 8 months old, paid good money for it thinking great that wont ever rust. Last night looking at it, it's covered with rust (pictures upon request). Anyways the point is. Both will rust. I can't tell you all our secrets, BUT we thread our own spokes, trust and babysit our chrome platers.


Does your silverware rust?


----------



## solid citizen

Lowrider19 said:


> Daniel does get credit for requesting the 60 spokes be made.......


AHEM, 'scuse me: 




solid citizen said:


> Any chance Zeus will offer a 60 spoke straight lace?


----------



## solid citizen

Lowrider19 said:


> Soon people can say they are "Rollin' 60's"


:shocked:




DeeLoc said:


> i want a set of 60s....they is off the hook!


X12


----------



## Tami at Zeus

fool2 said:


> Does your silverware rust?


 I don't think so, most of the time my silverware is white and plastic!!!


----------



## fool2

Tami said:


> I don't think so, most of the time my silverware is white and plastic!!!


there's a reason surgeons use stainless instruments, and a reason those big ass piercings have to be stainless.


----------



## BowTie

Originally Posted by BowTie:
Yea that 60 spoke is very nice!!
Happy Birthday,Jason! Did you get your gift from Fedex? LOL

Yes I got it ... Thanks guys ... Waiting on the KO's


----------



## Lowrider19

Hopefully not much longer,share some pics with me on FB once you get them on,or just text me some.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

fool2 said:


> there's a reason surgeons use stainless instruments, and a reason those big ass piercings have to be stainless.


 and there's a reason surgeons run them through autoclaves also. And as for those piercings, a reason they get thrown away after a few months. Next idea??


----------



## fool2

Tami said:


> and there's a reason surgeons run them through autoclaves also. And as for those piercings, a reason they get thrown away after a few months. Next idea??


talk all you want, there's a reason stainless spokes don't get chrome plated and china spokes need chrome. there's a reason stainless trim is bare but your quarter panels need paint and your bumpers need chrome. they're not the same kind of steel and they don't react the same way to the environment. stainless basically doesn't rust.


http://www.theruststore.com/Can-stainless-steel-rust-W71C38.aspx


----------



## Dino 64

SICKONE said:


> no comment on the zeus wheel family part cause i aint a hater and i respect people who are honest and make a good product.as for your comment about the u.s. gov,the majority of uniforms and many other things we wear and use come straight from foreign lands assembled,unassembled etc.... not just china but the lowest bidder.our government awards contracts to many different companys for many different things.let me ask you this though what does that have to do with the rims i choose to put on my chevy.do you think because its good enough for our government its good enough for our classics.your mistaken.I am american as they come.i work union and shop u.s.when i can.your post makes it seem like there are not anymore hard working Americans producing 100% American made products.Although few,They do exist.


Unfortunately, you mis-understood my post. You are correct that the lowest bidder wins the contract. Also, buying USA should be what Americans should do, but the economy and each persons financial situation dictates what product they will purchase. Being American or not doesn't change things, financial posture of a person causes the choice.
I appreciate the fact that you are proud to be an American. Thank you for that.
Regarding the raw materials I was talking about, Zeus created and assembles their rims on the USA, manufacture parts for their rims in the USA, chrome or powder coat their rims in the USA, and all that accounts for over most of the rim being US made.


----------



## SICKONE

Tami said:


> I have to argue with you on this one, this doesn't pertain to wheels but I have a kitchen aid brand stainless dish drainer to dry my pots and pans, It's about 8 months old, paid good money for it thinking great that wont ever rust. Last night looking at it, it's covered with rust (pictures upon request). Anyways the point is. Both will rust. I can't tell you all our secrets, BUT we thread our own spokes, trust and babysit our chrome platers.


kitchen aid uses china stainless thats the point.china=garbage.
I dont think anyone would believe that your using a rusty dish drainer.you gotta be smarter than that.


----------



## SICKONE

:dunno:


----------



## SICKONE

fool2 said:


> talk all you want, there's a reason stainless spokes don't get chrome plated and china spokes need chrome. there's a reason stainless trim is bare but your quarter panels need paint and your bumpers need chrome. they're not the same kind of steel and they don't react the same way to the environment. stainless basically doesn't rust.
> 
> 
> http://www.theruststore.com/Can-stainless-steel-rust-W71C38.aspx


thatwhatmtalkinbout:banghead:


----------



## SICKONE

Lowrider19 said:


> Happy Birthday,Jason! Did you get your gift from Fedex? LOL
> 
> Broken record.
> 
> No,but I always wanted to be so I could look up their skirts. I'm a distributor.
> 
> 
> The chrome is really top-notch,but the main part is the foundation that the wheels are built on. Dishes are dimpled correctly,hubs are punched correctly,everything is done right,so no spokes will be coming loose,no threads showing, the backspacing can be set up to 2 1/8th" so they'll tuck under skirts. These wheels are QUALITY. There are literally at least 50-100 sets out there that were/and are still being sold as "Zeniths" by people on here,so they've been out for a while,no problems. I believe that not having production knockoffs and chips has really hampered some people's ability to see "the big picture" of what they'll look like on their ride once they are released. I have been here since the beginning,and hope to stay here as a distributor for Zeus. I'm always available,just call or text the # in my sig,or go "like" my FB pages. www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels and www.facebook.com/QualityWheels I'm almost always available......Thanks,Jason


this is the kind of gente you hire to distribute for you.tryin to look up skirts.damn it's gettin rough out there.


----------



## SICKONE

Dino 64 said:


> Unfortunately, you mis-understood my post. You are correct that the lowest bidder wins the contract. Also, buying USA should be what Americans should do, but the economy and each persons financial situation dictates what product they will purchase. Being American or not doesn't change things, financial posture of a person causes the choice.
> I appreciate the fact that you are proud to be an American. Thank you for that.
> Regarding the raw materials I was talking about, Zeus created and assembles their rims on the USA, manufacture parts for their rims in the USA, chrome or powder coat their rims in the USA, and all that accounts for over most of the rim being US made.


"being american or not doesn't change things" what does that even mean.keep your eyes on the prize,we are talking quality of raw materials here,not the quality or knowledge of the people who assembled them.Also someone has to make high quality all the way around materials,design,assembly,marketing,sales and service if need be(nothing lasts forever).thats what i want and im willing to pay for it too.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

fool2 said:


> talk all you want, there's a reason stainless spokes don't get chrome plated and china spokes need chrome. there's a reason stainless trim is bare but your quarter panels need paint and your bumpers need chrome. they're not the same kind of steel and they don't react the same way to the environment. stainless basically doesn't rust.
> 
> 
> http://www.theruststore.com/Can-stainless-steel-rust-W71C38.aspx


 Well I don't need to keep talking, specially when it's to someone who knows a whole lot more than me about wheels and what happens in the world of making them!! Thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

NOTE TO SICKONE AND FOOL2/ What you two really aren't understanding is I can go down the street to the steel yard USA, it doesn't mean it's made there, and there is only one company that makes the outters for ALL of us wheel companies... And PS, about the skirt thing- are you serious about that remark, or you didn't have high school days, or were never young, or at least have somewhat of a sense of humor/I'm sorry he said something that offended you that he thought was funny that was part of his life about 20 years ago!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"ROLO" I received your private message that you would rather buy our wheels from original wire wheel company because you can save money on shipping and I just want you to understand in this situation it voids the warranty, the warranty will have to come from them. No proof but I suspect tampering: These are the same guys that at the Las Vegas super show tried to tell everyone that Charlie WWK was out of business!! If you don't believe me Charlie has blasted that himself in several threads. This is definitely a trust issue!!


----------



## fool2

Tami said:


> NOTE TO SICKONE AND FOOL2/ What you two really aren't understanding is I can go down the street to the steel yard USA, it doesn't mean it's made there, and there is only one company that makes the outters for ALL of us wheel companies... And PS, about the skirt thing- are you serious about that remark, or you didn't have high school days, or were never young, or at least have somewhat of a sense of humor/I'm sorry he said something that offended you that he thought was funny that was part of his life about 20 years ago!!!!


i wasn't talking about where your steel came from, I'm talking about different grades of steel having different resistances to environmental corrosion, some grades having so much resistance to rust that it's basically not going to happen in a natural environment. saying "all steel rusts" is pretty much a lie. technically all steel can get rust on it, but some grades of steel will only get rust on it if other rusty metal is touching it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Lowrider19

solid citizen said:


> AHEM, 'scuse me:


My bad,I didn't see your post,but you have good taste too. Was it Star Wires that had the 60's for a brief time?


----------



## texasgold

When dealing with Stainless, one must understand that when mixed with a carbon based metal, stainless will develop contamination and begin to rust. There is a way to determine if a metal is imported or domestic. Mfgs usually stamp the metals with marking(heat code) and provide an MTR, a "Mill Test Report" which provides information on the process, and chemical composition of the metal, as well as where it came from. I work with customers across the USA, in getting them material for major chemical plants, and all need to know where the material comes from.....I just thought people should know there is alittle more to it then saying its USA made or China made


----------



## Tami at Zeus

fool2 said:


> i wasn't talking about where your steel came from, I'm talking about different grades of steel having different resistances to environmental corrosion, some grades having so much resistance to rust that it's basically not going to happen in a natural environment. saying "all steel rusts" is pretty much a lie. technically all steel can get rust on it, but some grades of steel will only get rust on it if other rusty metal is touching it


 NO, I do know my homework on metals. BOTH will rust and steel makers need to tell you that: SS does not rust or corrode AS easily because of its mineral content such as chromium, nickel and copper. BUT the trick is if you know what your doing and are willing to pay the price such as us, you duplicate these minerals in your chroming process and have more shine, sparkle, less maintenance than you would with SS. = customer preference not because one or the other is better.


----------



## fool2

Tami said:


> you duplicate these minerals in your chroming process


only on the surface. not all the way through and not in the threads. you can't plate those threads. we've all seen rust get under chrome spokes and cause the chrome to corrode from the inside out, or flake off in big pieces


one IS better than the other. that's why dayton and zenith use stainless, and you and china use chrome


----------



## fool2

are the nipples stainless?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

fool2 said:


> only on the surface. not all the way through and not in the threads. you can't plate those threads. we've all seen rust get under chrome spokes and cause the chrome to corrode from the inside out, or flake off in big pieces
> 
> 
> one IS better than the other. that's why dayton and zenith use stainless, and you and china use chrome


 I am finished with the question and answer session with you, anyways apparently you already have all the answers and are a know it all on all phases. So please don't be upset as you will become ignored and no longer responded to.


----------



## Dino 64

fool2 said:


> only on the surface. not all the way through and not in the threads. you can't plate those threads. we've all seen rust get under chrome spokes and cause the chrome to corrode from the inside out, or flake off in big pieces
> 
> 
> one IS better than the other. that's why dayton and zenith use stainless, and you and china use chrome


Actually, Dayton does not use stainless nipples, they use steel that is triple chromed, the spokes are stainless. A general manager I know that works there told me that personally.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Anyone else who might have a legit question; Please feel free to ask, after all you are spending good money and as I always tell Pat, if I'm going to be spending that kind of money, I at least want to be sure my money is well spent!!!!!!!!! SUCH AS OUR NEW AND COMING 60 spoke; we don't just build wheels like others; Pat invents and designs them; NEXT he thinks A MEATIER, lil less than 60 spoke to come. If you really think you might have a great idea, submit it, he will tell you if possible or not. Or if you have a hard to fit car huge drums, caliper issues ,skirts or need special backing, Pat can probably figure out a Lowrider look for you too!!!!!


----------



## lone star

Oh. Yall are still going back and forth. Pics and customer testimony sell wheels. Not sixty some pages of bullshit. Why do u even waste time. I bet yall spend hours a week and no wheels sell...but what do i know.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> Oh. Yall are still going back and forth. Pics and customer testimony sell wheels. Not sixty some pages of bullshit. Why do u even waste time. I bet yall spend hours a week and no wheels sell...but what do i know.


----------



## fool2

Tami said:


> I am finished with the question and answer session with you, anyways apparently you already have all the answers and are a know it all on all phases. So please don't be upset as you will become ignored and no longer responded to.


you may be done with me, but maybe a customer wants to know if those nipples are stainless or not? why would you have to answer that privately?


----------



## fool2

Dino 64 said:


> Actually, Dayton does not use stainless nipples, they use steel that is triple chromed, the spokes are stainless. A general manager I know that works there told me that personally.


WWK uses stainless, and that's the quality she's comparing her wheels with


----------



## Tami at Zeus

of course raw 56 spokes


----------



## a415er4life

lone star said:


> Oh. Yall are still going back and forth. Pics and customer testimony sell wheels. Not sixty some pages of bullshit. Why do u even waste time. I bet yall spend hours a week and no wheels sell...but what do i know.


Perfectly said


----------



## Tami at Zeus

a415er4life said:


> Perfectly said


 There is no y'all to it, I don't build wheels, like I've said before for the last few years we were Hotrod Wheels, Pat does plenty of classics, cads and bombs. Thanks for the worries about how I spend my time, but actually I like conversing back and fourth. And anybody smart should want to know who's building their wheels and where they are coming from. I have been upfront and honest from day1. Another thing as for the testimony, the majority of our Lowrider customers are very OG, they laugh when I mention Lay it Low and can't understand why I like it so much!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

That's the truth,almost all of my customers come from Facebook. 99% contact me and find me on there. It's much faster to communicate and sell products when 100's of people can vouch for you in a single group. It usually takes days to sell anything on LIL versus minutes or hours on Facebook. "Most" people on here are just hanging out and window shopping.


----------



## nueve5

Tami said:


> View attachment 882306
> of course raw 56 spokes


Looks like it's going to come out nice when finished


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> "Most" people on here are just hanging out and window shopping.


doesn't look that way in the wwk and oww threads


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## special_k

How much for 5 13x7 72 spoke straight lace with candy blue spokes and candy blue mid dish.
Adapters and knock offs too
Thanks 
Kenny


----------



## Lowrider19

special_k said:


> How much for 5 13x7 72 spoke straight lace with candy blue spokes and candy blue mid dish.
> Adapters and knock offs too
> Thanks
> Kenny


PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Zeus Wire Wheels "BIG DADDY" 60 spoke straight lace. Hub is still raw,and so are the spokes in the pic,$1250 all chrome complete,or $1600 with stainless spokes/nips. www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels More pics coming soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

Those 60s are nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lowrider19 said:


> Zeus Wire Wheels "BIG DADDY" 60 spoke straight lace. Hub is still raw,and so are the spokes in the pic,$1250 all chrome complete,or $1600 with stainless spokes/nips. www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels More pics coming soon. :thumbsup:


 the 60 spokes looking nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Lowrider19 said:


> Zeus Wire Wheels "BIG DADDY" 60 spoke straight lace. Hub is still raw,and so are the spokes in the pic,$1250 all chrome complete,or $1600 with stainless spokes/nips. www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels More pics coming soon. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## nueve5

Lowrider19 said:


> Zeus Wire Wheels "BIG DADDY" 60 spoke straight lace. Hub is still raw,and so are the spokes in the pic,$1250 all chrome complete,or $1600 with stainless spokes/nips. www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels More pics coming soon. :thumbsup:


Nice


----------



## Lowrider19

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> Those 60s are nice





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> the 60 spokes looking nice:thumbsup:





Richiecool69elka said:


> :thumbsup:





nueve5 said:


> Nice


 Either one all chrome,or stainless will be a beautiful wheel. Easy to clean in between the spokes,clean the hub,and has that old school look,without looking out of place on a new school ride,like a Fleetwood. Up to 2 1/8" backspacing is available,or the standard 2" to clear skirts. High quality gold and powdercoating available on any wheels. I also want to see the 56 spoke cross-laces coming soon.


----------



## CCC925

Lowrider19 said:


> I also want to see the 56 spoke cross-laces coming soon.


X2


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Lowrider19 said:


> Either one all chrome,or stainless will be a beautiful wheel. Easy to clean in between the spokes,clean the hub,and has that old school look,without looking out of place on a new school ride,like a Fleetwood. Up to 2 1/8" backspacing is available,or the standard 2" to clear skirts. High quality gold and powdercoating available on any wheels. I also want to see the 56 spoke cross-laces coming soon.


I Might have to wait before I order.I wanna see those 56 Spoke Cross Lace.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

This OG BEAUTY is Rollin on "ROADSTARS" and soon she's going to be changing all over and Rollin on "ZEUS"


----------



## Lowrider19

And there are a few more coming soon........:wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 886338
> View attachment 886346
> This OG BEAUTY is Rollin on "ROADSTARS" and soon she's going to be changing all over and Rollin on "ZEUS"


Clean.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I have every right in the world to want to know where old (brand new) Roadster stock came from, it was just a comment. And yes at the Vegas super show and the Woodland show your booth was telling people Charlie was out of business!! Hey sorry but I'm on Wire Wheel Kings side on this one.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 890314
> I have every right in the world to want to know where old (brand new) Roadster stock came from, it was just a comment. And yes at the Vegas super show and the Woodland show your booth was telling people Charlie was out of business!! Hey sorry but I'm on Wire Wheel Kings side on this one.


 next your now saying, if there's a problem, to stop being a coward and talk it over like a man; First off I'm far from a coward just because I'm hung up on HONESTY ISSUES and next I'm not a man.


----------



## Lowrider19

Damn,what the hell happened?


----------



## ramiro6687

I think if anything this topic has sold more WWK wheels then Zeus wheels! I understand being passionate about your product but this chick has to tone it down a little! She's getting attention but not the good type!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:drama:


----------



## BIG RED

Damn shit is getting so fucked. It's just wire wheels.


----------



## CoupeDTS

I wouldnt watch


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Shit topic


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^lol


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I'm sorry to the serious wheel people, my intentions were not to be taken offensively. I was criticized in the beginning for not warning people about JD; the fact is we were not in the picture at that time. I'm sorry I feel a need to change the world even if it is a little step at a time unfortunately my good intentions are taken as bad business. I have dealt with wheel people for almost 30 years, the only thing different is a business name change. But even more so, I hear you but I can't for some reason understand why you are not understanding pieces of what I'm saying, because it is wheel related. And maybe I take things to heart a little more than others. My thoughts on business and life should realm into one. Another thing I don't understand is why if I'm willing to speak up for another fellow wheel maker and have his back, why is that such a bad thing: I would of thought, YOU the people would also care.


----------



## shystie69

:inout:


----------



## nueve5

Just keep posting Pats work and ideas the people are going to buy from whoever they want at the end of the day just put out a good product with good craftsmanship and the customers will start rolling in soon. I can tell you one of my Daytons lost a spoke once and all I had to do was call them up the guy I spoke with couldn't believe it but they took care of me sent the wheel back and got it repaired no questions asked. Customer service and quality is the key to loyal customers


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup: keep it professional


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> I'm sorry to the serious wheel people, my intentions were not to be taken offensively. I was criticized in the beginning for not warning people about JD; the fact is we were not in the picture at that time. I'm sorry I feel a need to change the world even if it is a little step at a time unfortunately my good intentions are taken as bad business. I have dealt with wheel people for almost 30 years, the only thing different is a business name change. But even more so, I hear you but I can't for some reason understand why you are not understanding pieces of what I'm saying, because it is wheel related. And maybe I take things to heart a little more than others. My thoughts on business and life should realm into one. Another thing I don't understand is why if I'm willing to speak up for another fellow wheel maker and have his back, why is that such a bad thing: I would of thought, YOU the people would also care.


I've said and will always say you all should have never used the zenith attachment of any kind to help sell wheels as that is more or less how the shit show started.


----------



## Lowrider19

Yup,neuve5 is always right on every post i've ever seen. I hope you can make it to the Odessa show and meet Pat and Tami,and see the wheels firsthand. I know money is tight,but the next logical step for the company is Zeus brand knockoffs,made in molds from brass,and production chips. The quality is there,the customer service is there,between me,Tami and Pat,and it can only grow once there is a completed wheel with all accessories. People are always going to try to get under your skin,if they don't like the wheels,fine,there are other manufacturers out there. A lot of people didn't like some of the wheels back in the 90's,either,but there were so many choices,so you could pick your favorite. I will not respond to ANY more posts on here bashing the wheels. I'll skip right over you and respond to the next person,or post what I came in here to post. If you don't like the wheels,go somewhere else. :buttkick:


----------



## Lowrider19

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup: keep it professional


Agreed,DROPITLOW. And i'm sorry for my posts in your thread,it was just as bad of me to bash another wheel company. There is no excuse,im sorry.


----------



## Lowrider19

BIG RED said:


> I've said and will always say you all should have never used the zenith attachment of any kind to help sell wheels as that is more or less how the shit show started.


BIG RED,I don't remember Tami using it as a ploy to sell wheels,there is no attachment other than Pat's dad Ray (RIP) merged with Zenith. That was a short-lived merger. No fake knockoffs,no fake chips,or anything. Zeus Wires are completely different. I don't know the full story,but I know some of it. I cringe myself every time someone says the name Zenith now. BTW,in my post up there^ I left out that I will gladly answer or respond to constructive criticism,just not flat out hating.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Jason, its super to have a great distributor and someone I know I can trust in all ways; and someone that helps to make things better. 

And to several of the Lowriders, thanks for hanging in there and helping me along the way.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels More pics coming soon. :thumbsup:







[/QUOTE]
Nice!!


----------



## Lowrider19

FREAKY TALES said:


> www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels More pics coming soon. :thumbsup:


Nice!![/QUOTE]Thanks Jesus! Pat's building sets now,I can't wait to see the finished 56 cross and 60's:thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsef1

Lowrider19 said:


> Nice!!


Thanks Jesus! Pat's building sets now,I can't wait to see the finished 56 cross and 60's:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

Did u say 56 cross? Got my attention there lol


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Please excuse the under construction look!!! This will be the 56 spoke crosslace.


----------



## Lowrider19

aztecsef,Pat is introducing the 56 cross-lace and 60 spoke straight lace to the Zeus line,along with the 72's and 75's. I LOVE the 60,and the 56's will look really good on Bombs,Riviera's,Impalas,etc. Just another new wheel for people that like classic styles.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## lowlowlow

All this yappin...pictures and good feedback will sell wheels


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Thats all your doing is driving away potential business with all this fuckin yappin! shiiiit this topic is cluttered with wire wheel drama TAMI! I know pat's a good dude he and his dad have been in the wheel business for a very long time . can you be quiet with all the debating and degrading of other wheel companies and just produce wheels and let your product do the talkin shiiiit! a friend of mines was considering ordering a set of wheels from you guys but after browsing the topic hes opted out. where the hell is pat ??? is he still in Orange county? I need to give him a call. if its one thing I know its pat doesnt know his name is being thrown out in the midst of all this drama. dude has always conducted himself as a professional .


----------



## Lowrider19

Strictly Mike,I agree......it did get out of control more than a few times. I stated a few posts up that I would not respond to anymore negative comments,but I will respond to constructive criticism. I'm not sure if you're going to be at the Odessa show,but Pat will be there,he's busting his ass to build wheels right now. I am trying to let the wheels speak for themselves from now on,no more bickering with the trolls,it only makes it worse.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## ct1458

How much will the 60 spokes cost? As well as the 72s. 

Thanks,


----------



## Lowrider19

The 60's are $1200 all chrome,and $1600 stainless spokes/nips. 72's are $1200 with stainless spokes.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lowrider19 said:


> The 60's are $1200 all chrome,and $1600 stainless spokes/nips. 72's are $1200 with stainless spokes.


finished 60s pictures?


----------



## Lowrider19

Not yet,still waiting. The first pics will be of all chrome,not enough time to go get the fat stainless spokes and nips,while trying to build wheels for Odessa all last week and this week. Some of the parts are still getting plated. I'm just as anxious to see them as everyone else.:x:


----------



## ct1458

What types of knock offs will they be making?


----------



## Lowrider19

Not 100% sure,but these seem to be the most popular ones right now.


----------



## Dino 64

Are these 88 or 72 spoke?


----------



## Lowrider19

72 spoke straights.......Here's the updated line....56 cross still in the works,60 straight Fat spokes,72 straight or cross,and 75 spoke Straight AND Cross lace:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Here it is the new "60" spoke All chrome


----------



## nueve5

Very nice looking wheel and the chrome looks top notch


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## Tami at Zeus

ALREADY SPOKE TO A FEW OF YOU FROM TEXAS AND LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU AT THE SHOW ON THE 23rd and 24th. WE WILL BE BRINGING THE FIRST SET OF THE NEW "60"spoke.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Tami said:


> View attachment 903209
> View attachment 903217
> Here it is the new "60" spoke All chrome


:h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Tami said:


> View attachment 903209
> View attachment 903217
> Here it is the new "60" spoke All chrome


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Tami said:


> View attachment 903209
> View attachment 903217
> Here it is the new "60" spoke All chrome










:thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

Now were talking......now where are my other 3 plus the new designed knock offs??:thumbsup: Fuckin bad ass wheel Tami And Pat......and the laces are straight not all crooked like the jd era ones that were slightly off.....


----------



## Lowrider19

:naughty:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

STRAIGHT OG SHIT!!! PAT CALL ME WHEN YOU GET BACK I NEED WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT


----------



## Lowrider19

All I can say is when you guys get back,get ready to build more. Over 300 likes on FB in less than an hour,it made my computer crash. :h5:


----------



## oldsoul

Them 60's are bad ass..


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Yes Sir. It'd be nice to see a 62 spoke on a Deuce, or a 64 spoke on a quatro, and so on...... Also like them chrome spokes, shine looks better.


----------



## Lowrider19

Everybody is so scared of chrome now,but quality chrome doesn't rust for a LONG time,like a car bumper. China chrome is thin and porous,so it rusts much faster. Everybody think you need stainless everything,but stainless requires constant polishing. Back in the 90's almost all wheels were chrome only,and most of those still look good today. China chrome scared everyone to stainless,but good chrome like these stays looking good.


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ True. I have some Roadstars over 20yrs old, chrome spokes/hubs/barrels still very shiny.


----------



## Lowrider19

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ True. I have some Roadstars over 20yrs old, chrome spokes/hubs/barrels still very shiny.


Me too,i'm looking at 17 year old Roadstars,they look better than my brand new China display wheel. I would prefer the chrome set of 60's myself,but that's just me,I know they'll last. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

true my boys undercarriage used cheap chrome on the lower a arms and triple plate on the top a arms and the bottoms turned yellow and then started to rust.uffin: SO QUALITY CHROME AND THE WAY YOU CARE FOR YOUR CHROME MAKES A DIFFERENCE ON LIFE SPAN.


----------



## the deuce

do u guys have a shop line or a web site


----------



## Lowrider19

www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels or you can call me. They're busy packing for the show right now,finishing wheels and loose ends before heading out.


----------



## Lowrider19

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> true my boys undercarriage used cheap chrome on the lower a arms and triple plate on the top a arms and the bottoms turned yellow and then started to rust.uffin: SO QUALITY CHROME AND THE WAY YOU CARE FOR YOUR CHROME MAKES A DIFFERENCE ON LIFE SPAN.


 :thumbsup::werd:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

the deuce said:


> do u guys have a shop line or a web site


So If You Live 20 Minutes From Orange Ca (Pats Shop).Do We Still Have To Order Thru Lowrider19 and Have them Shipped From Alabama to California? Or Pat Can I just get them directly from you? :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider19

You can pick up at the shop. Your Tru-Spokes came from there,too.


----------



## Dino 64

Them 60's are super clean. Great work to the Zeus Family.


----------



## big C

Tami said:


> View attachment 903209
> View attachment 903217
> Here it is the new "60" spoke All chrome


Can we see one with the roadstar 3 wing on it b/c them k-offs look like pure shit


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Lowrider19 said:


> You can pick up at the shop. Your Tru-Spokes came from there,too.


Yeah Pats A Good Guy..He Helped Me With An Issue On My Elko.:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider19

big C said:


> Can we see one with the roadstar 3 wing on it b/c them k-offs look like pure shit


 Well,they just threw some on there,and the Bowties have the best shine. Won't be many pics until next week,unless they come from the show. Hopefully we'll get to see them with a few styles of knockoffs,including 3 wing and the prototype 2 wing.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Richiecool69elka said:


> So If You Live 20 Minutes From Orange Ca (Pats Shop).Do We Still Have To Order Thru Lowrider19 and Have them Shipped From Alabama to California? Or Pat Can I just get them directly from you? :nicoderm:


 Anybody local, or whoever wants to drive the distance is more than welcome to stop in and let us know what you'd like. ALL WHEELS are personally shipped direct and by me personally. As for Alabama, Jason is my right hand man, Pat is constantly building or designing and we don't want you to have to wait a week or two for a reply; it couldn't be done without him!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> Anybody local, or whoever wants to drive the distance is more than welcome to stop in and let us know what you'd like. ALL WHEELS are personally shipped direct and by me personally. As for Alabama, Jason is my right hand man, Pat is constantly building or designing and we don't want you to have to wait a week or two for a reply; it couldn't be done without him!!!


Thank you,Tami. I am here and on FB ALL DAY to answer questions and give quotes,and sell product,my number is in my signature for anyone to call,and my facebook page is there too,so you can reach me about 15 hrs of the day. I'm never more than 5 minutes away from a reply,because you shouldn't have to wait to ask a seller a simple question. Just because i'm in AL doesn't mean I can't help you. That's what i'm here for.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Tami said:


> Anybody local, or whoever wants to drive the distance is more than welcome to stop in and let us know what you'd like. ALL WHEELS are personally shipped direct and by me personally. As for Alabama, Jason is my right hand man, Pat is constantly building or designing and we don't want you to have to wait a week or two for a reply; it couldn't be done without him!!!


Thanks Tami..


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Tami..


 you're welcome, after all you're just a hop, and a skip away. Stop in; I know you're a wheel buff, you'll probably find it interesting how a wheel is made here. But not til we get back from Texas!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Tami said:


> you're welcome, after all you're just a hop, and a skip away. Stop in; I know you're a wheel buff, you'll probably find it interesting how a wheel is made here. But not til we get back from Texas!!


I Have Been There a couple of times.Pat gave Me a Tour The First Time There.


----------



## nueve5

Hope to make it to Odessa looks like its going to be nice and fresh this weekend


----------



## Lowrider19

And cold! LOL Sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## 817Lowrider

Lowrider19 said:


>


Weak


----------



## nueve5

Nice idea just needs better craftsmanship in my opinion but you know what they say about opinions


----------



## CoupeDTS

Ya alot of detail but maybe too much detail. Something simple that can be recognized from a distance might be better. Just show em on some wheels that will immediately tell u if they look good or not


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

All this ordering from the middle "man" taking orders in one state while wheels are being built in another state AND Buyers are in other states .... :nicoderm:


































































































Seems legit :rimshot:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol..


----------



## Lowrider19

CoupeDTS said:


> Ya alot of detail but maybe too much detail. Something simple that can be recognized from a distance might be better. Just show em on some wheels that will immediately tell u if they look good or not


Yea,a production chip with just "Zeus Wire Wheels"in script would be fine with me,as long as there are about 5-10 colors. The wheels should tell you what brand they are,but the chip is the "accent" to match the car,or trim.


----------



## Lowrider19

Nick,please don't feed the trolls in this topic.


----------



## CCC925

Lowrider19 said:


> Nick,please don't feed the trolls in this topic.


LOL


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## fool2

wait, so you're a distributor but tami ships the wheels? then what do you do? spam layitlow and facebook with them? have you ever met them in person? do you own a set of zeus wires?




have you ever seen a set of zeus wires in real life? what exactly is your job besides talking shit in everyone else's topic on layitlow? how much does that pay? i've been doing it for free for years.


----------



## fool2

do you drop ship the chinas you sell on facebook or do you actually have them shipped to your place of business and inspect them to make sure they aren't already rusty and chrome isn't already chipping off? i used to do a lot of business with china and i know a lot of people who do, drop shipping is looked down on big time with people who give a shit what they give their customers. 


so... how many sets of chinas do you have in stock right now?


----------



## 925rider

:inout:


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> the Bowties have the best shine.


that's china chrome, correct?


----------



## 925rider

Lowrider19 said:


> Nick,please don't feed the trolls in this topic.



you keep calling a bunch of guys trolls..most of the time youve been talking to real guys with real cars and most of them have high end wires on there cars.

oh thats right you have no lowrider and cant afford you own virus protection as stated by your boss


----------



## 925rider

not sure who the troll is:dunno:


----------



## fool2

man this guy said he's a fucking wire wheel distributor i thought he at least had a shop. :rofl: he's on facebook 15 hours a day


----------



## Lowrider19

Pages 9-14 are very interesting,especially page 12,post #228. Odessa might get interesting.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

fool2 said:


> do you drop ship the chinas you sell on facebook or do you actually have them shipped to your place of business and inspect them to make sure they aren't already rusty and chrome isn't already chipping off? i used to do a lot of business with china and i know a lot of people who do, drop shipping is looked down on big time with people who give a shit what they give their customers.
> 
> 
> so... how many sets of chinas do you have in stock right now?


:wow:

:drama:


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> Pages 9-14 are very interesting,especially page 12,post #228. Odessa might get interesting.


don't worry about other people's shit from 4 months ago. we have questions for you.

do you own a set of zeus wheels?
have you ever in your life seen a set of zeus wheels in person?


but it's gotta hurt that your rival in the wheel game is selling a shitload more units than you


how interesting is odessa gonna get, will you be there? :rofl:
those wheels in your default pic, do they belong to you? have you ever touched those wheels? have you ever seen them in person?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

ONCE AGAIN ON MY THREAD! LET ME APOLOGIZE FOR SOME OF THE REGULARS THAT HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO WITH THERE TIME AND WOULD JUMP OFF A BRIDGE IF SOMEONE TOLD THEM TOO! THOSE WHO KNOW;KNOW!!!!

THANK YOU FOR THE FEEDBACK ON THE EMBLEMS! AGREED TOO MUCH, It should be reduced to a name and design only, it's asking a little much of an engraver to design pictures freehand when it's not an easy task.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :wow:
> 
> :drama:


 I did say all legit questions, comments and criticism would be responded to. The middle man question, is a good one, and the answer is Pat builds all day, and I do as much myself as I possibly can, but there's a lot more to it than just reading lay it low whenever I get a chance. When someone runs a business there is also paper paper paperwork, picking up supply's, inspecting things. I already put in from let's say 8am til midnight and its still not enough time. Jason really loves doing this and that's great for all of us. Everyone that wanted to do this from California, it was a big fat NO!!!!!


----------



## fool2

so these aren't legit questions?

where are the knockoffs made?
where are the adapters made?
those $1600 wheels, do they come with usa made adapters, brass ko's, and metal chips? everyone else gives that shit out with a set of $1600 wheels. 
have you sold a set of $1600 wheels yet?
has lowrider19 ever seen a set of zeus wheels in person?


----------



## nueve5

Maybe you can work something out with Jagsters or Krazy Kutting and offer something like this for chips


----------



## nueve5

I don't mean specific clubs but I'm sure they can design a zeus logo for you


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> Nick,please don't feed the trolls in this topic.


But they was hungry. .lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted

]


----------



## fool2

:roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

LMAO


----------



## Lowrider19

nueve5 said:


> Maybe you can work something out with Jagsters or Krazy Kutting and offer something like this for chips


I've always loved that SuperNatural chip.....I do have a guy in Compton that does the logo chips,and metal fabrication stuff. He has car logos right now,in stainless with a backing plate that can be gold/chromed/powdercoated. I'll have to talk to him.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

WE HAVE ARRIVED IN TEXAS AND ALL IS WELL EXCEPT IT IS FREEZING HERE!!!!!!
I'VE GOT TO SAY; TEXAS IS FILLED WITH SUCH NICE PEOPLE. WHILE AT THE SHOW WE PLANNED ON DOING A $1.00 YES $1.00 DRAWING FOR A SET OF WHEELS, SINCE WE HAVE BEEN GREETED WITH SUCH NICENESS HERE, WE DECIDED THE DRAWING WILL BE FOR A SET OF OUR NEW "60"SPOKE! !!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU. The winner will be picked on Sunday and the name will be drawn by NICK JR.


----------



## nueve5

Good to here yall made it we will be heading out there in the morning


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> View attachment 910194
> WE HAVE ARRIVED IN TEXAS AND ALL IS WELL EXCEPT IT IS FREEZING HERE!!!!!!
> I'VE GOT TO SAY; TEXAS IS FILLED WITH SUCH NICE PEOPLE. WHILE AT THE SHOW WE PLANNED ON DOING A $1.00 YES $1.00 DRAWING FOR A SET OF WHEELS, SINCE WE HAVE BEEN GREETED WITH SUCH NICENESS HERE, WE DECIDED THE DRAWING WILL BE FOR A SET OF OUR NEW "60"SPOKE! !!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU. The winner will be picked on Sunday and the name will be drawn by NICK JR.


Is there a minimum amount of tickets that need to be sold ?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> Is there a minimum amount of tickets that need to be sold ?


 no there's not, it is what it is.


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> no there's not, it is what it is.


Buy me 20 tickets. Ill pay u when u get back, im good for it :happysad:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Ragtop Ted said:


> ]


those look like turds:squint:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> those look like turds:squint:


That's Zeus for you


----------



## nisra

Ragtop Ted said:


> That's Zeus for you


truff :roflmao:


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## lowdeville

Ragtop Ted said:


> ]


Anyone else get a craving for dairy queen?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^BwahahHahahahaha!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Very nice pics. Keep us posted. What's the temp out there? Where in Texas are you?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Very nice pics. Keep us posted. What's the temp out there? Where in Texas are you?


 The temp is 27 degrees, about 2 inches of ice on everything, tomarrow they expect 1 to 4 inches of snow here and they said this hasn't happened here in 15 years. I think I blew in a storm. There has been 2 major accidents, trailers with cars overturned and the people were from Los Angeles, and another trailer accident and the owners were from Texas; as far as I heard no fatalities, but 2 serious conditions. The show ends tomarrow at 6, some roads are closed and it will already be dark it looks like we have to stay another night because the 2 hours going through ElPaso, it's pitch black and with snow and ice, it's just not worth the risk. For anyone that ever takes this trip after leaving New Mexico, GAS UP, the stations are about 100 miles apart until you almost get to Odessa and that means no stores either. I have a bunch more pictures to post, unfortunately a lot of people didn't bring cars because of the weather..


----------



## Dino 64

That is some crazy weather.
That sucks about not many cars showing up.
At least Zeus showed up to represent.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## Mr Cucho

Tami said:


> The temp is 27 degrees, about 2 inches of ice on everything, tomarrow they expect 1 to 4 inches of snow here and they said this hasn't happened here in 15 years. I think I blew in a storm. There has been 2 major accidents, trailers with cars overturned and the people were from Los Angeles, and another trailer accident and the owners were from Texas; as far as I heard no fatalities, but 2 serious conditions. The show ends tomarrow at 6, some roads are closed and it will already be dark it looks like we have to stay another night because the 2 hours going through ElPaso, it's pitch black and with snow and ice, it's just not worth the risk. For anyone that ever takes this trip after leaving New Mexico, GAS UP, the stations are about 100 miles apart until you almost get to Odessa and that means no stores either. I have a bunch more pictures to post, unfortunately a lot of people didn't bring cars because of the weather..


X2 yea this Texas krazys weather I'm 12hours frm Odessa so I cudnt make it but they wud be other time !!!weather still gone be this way tell Tuesday !!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mr Cucho said:


> X2 yea this Texas krazys weather I'm 12hours frm Odessa so I cudnt make it but they wud be other time !!!weather still gone be this way tell Tuesday !!!


 Everybody here says this weather is crazy at least for Odessa. No matter what we hit the road tomarrow and if its still bad we just throw it in 4WD.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT


 That picture was a LMAO, Right???


----------



## nueve5

Got to meet Tami and Pat and take a look at the finished 60 spoke very nice people and nice looking wheels hope everybody that made the trip has a save drive home


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. THE WINNER OF THE $1 DRAWING; TONY OF THE EXCLUSIVE's CAR CLUB


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> View attachment 912057
> View attachment 912065
> View attachment 912073
> View attachment 912081
> View attachment 912089
> View attachment 912097
> View attachment 912145
> View attachment 912153
> View attachment 912169


O.W.W. with Zeus Wire Wheels? in the 1st pic.


----------



## Lowrider19

Yea,Mark and Angel were there from OWW.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> That picture was a LMAO, Right???


Yes mam!!!


----------



## jimmyscustoms

Nice to see you guys again, my 87 cutlass with Zeus 72 cross lace wheels at the Odessa show


----------



## Lowrider19

jimmyscustoms said:


> Nice to see you guys again, my 87 cutlass with Zeus 72 cross lace wheels at the Odessa show


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yes mam!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Dino 64

Great pics. Thank you for posting and representing Califas.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Thanks For The Pics..:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> View attachment 914818
> View attachment 914826
> View attachment 914834
> View attachment 914842
> View attachment 914850
> View attachment 914858
> View attachment 914858
> View attachment 914866
> View attachment 914874
> View attachment 914882
> View attachment 914898


Those your wheel or you just posting pics of the show?







Not trying to be a smart ass I can't see that good on my phone. .


----------



## CoupeDTS

X2 put some names to faces too please


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Here's what it was like heading home Monday AM after road closures opened. The yellow car has our wheels!!!




















I already had 3 shirts on and a jacket, but you have to remember I'm from CA, so going out to those freezing barns, I didn't want to let you guys down and I was just snapping away and quickly tried to get as many cars as I could regardless of whose wheels.


----------



## Lowrider19

Pics of a set of JD era wheels from TX that Pat is now restoring. They were in a fire where he lost a '59 and a '62. Notice the Backspacing..... less than only 1.5" WITHOUT adapters,damn! Anyways stay tuned for the restoration pics.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

A PICTURE FOR SOMEONE VERY SPECIAL, 3 drilled, 1 being drilled, tonight we will counter sinc and then cut the hubs to place the rings. Still iffy, but just might make it to powdercoat tomarrow


----------



## fool2

MinieMe209 said:


> Those your wheel or you just posting pics of the show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be a smart ass I can't see that good on my phone. .


you don't gotta ask


----------



## Mr Cucho

Lowrider19 said:


> Pics of a set of JD era wheels from TX that Pat is now restoring. They were in a fire where he lost a '59 and a '62. Notice the Backspacing..... less than only 1.5" WITHOUT adapters,damn! Anyways stay tuned for the restoration pics.


What part of Texas that Vato JD is liven in ? Any pics of him not videos I seen one !!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mr Cucho said:


> What part of Texas that Vato JD is liven in ? Any pics of him not videos I seen one !!!!


 He was in Texas awhile back, they said he was lucky he got to leave alive. Latest I heard he went to Vegas and then northern ca, supposedly not far from his son Jesse, but don't bother asking Jesse anything because his father taught him how to lie and cheat at an early age. No pictures of him has surfaced in a few years.


----------



## Lowrider19

These are for a guy that actually got this set from JD back in the day,paid over 2g's for them. He paid another wheel company a couple more G's to build him a set,but that was a year ago,still no wheels. JD's son is in Nor-Cal,so i'd assume JD Sr. is there somewhere.


----------



## the deuce

wow..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lowrider19 said:


> Pics of a set of JD era wheels from TX that Pat is now restoring. They were in a fire where he lost a '59 and a '62. Notice the Backspacing..... less than only 1.5" WITHOUT adapters,damn! Anyways stay tuned for the restoration pics.


----------



## El raton

my zeus 72 cross lace


----------



## Mr Cucho

Tami said:


> He was in Texas awhile back, they said he was lucky he got to leave alive. Latest I heard he went to Vegas and then northern ca, supposedly not far from his son Jesse, but don't bother asking Jesse anything because his father taught him how to lie and cheat at an early age. No pictures of him has surfaced in a few years.


Yea his probl hidden up north califas but karma is a btch it wll come bck to him !!!! I think hi Waz or it is around here think his nick name was hustle hard !!


----------



## ABRAXASS

CoupeDTS said:


>


What's the color, Meteor Maroon?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Just regular candy apple red


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR

Can you post a Pic of the 60 FAT spoke KOs like the ones you gouys had in Odessa, TX. And are the spoke stainless. I liked those reminded me of the fat spoke SHARPs from back in the day...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

JD Back in business? :cheesy:

Need me a set of Triple OG Chiniths!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Aztlan_Exile said:


> JD Back in business? :cheesy:
> 
> Need me a set of Triple OG Chiniths!


They said his hidden up in busters town is north califas lol keep up on da look up !!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Just checking colors!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 921082
> View attachment 921090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking colors!!!!!


 I need someones help to enlarge these side by side PLEASE


----------



## Lowrider19

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Can you post a Pic of the 60 FAT spoke KOs like the ones you guys had in Odessa, TX. And are the spoke stainless. I liked those reminded me of the fat spoke SHARPs from back in the day...


The spokes are triple chrome,not like china chrome......the same that most companies used in the 90's,like Roadsters. They only rust if you don't take care of them. They are available in stainless spokes and nips for an additional $100 a wheel. 56-spoke cross-laces coming soon,also.


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> I need someones help to enlarge these side by side PLEASE


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Lowrider19 said:


> The spokes are triple chrome,not like china chrome......the same that most companies used in the 90's,like Roadsters. They only rust if you don't take care of them. They are available in stainless spokes and nips for an additional $100 a wheel. 56-spoke cross-laces coming soon,also.


very nice wheels and hardware Zeus chrome is beautiful like the chrome adapters


----------



## Lowrider19

They are nice Ernie,something a little different.:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Can't wait to get mines!!!


----------



## MLBTLB

Lowrider19 said:


> The spokes are triple chrome,not like china chrome......the same that most companies used in the 90's,like Roadsters. They only rust if you don't take care of them. They are available in stainless spokes and nips for an additional $100 a wheel. 56-spoke cross-laces coming soon,also.


very nice chrome


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


>


 THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## implala66

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Can't wait to get mines!!!


Must be nice


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> The spokes are triple chrome,not like china chrome......the same that most companies used in the 90's,like Roadsters. They only rust if you don't take care of them.


that's a whole lot of talk when you could have just said no. :rofl:


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> not like china chrome


are those bowtie knockoffs like china chrome?


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Lowrider19 said:


> Not 100% sure,but these seem to be the most popular ones right now.
> View attachment 900929


Why don't you guys post pics of the 60 spokes with these k/o's?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

implala66 said:


> Must be nice


----------



## Lowrider19

46'Areosedan said:


> Why don't you guys post pics of the 60 spokes with these k/o's?


Pat is the camera person,but he's been so busy lately,it's hard to get him to stop what he's doing to take a pic. I have asked for pics of it,but these were just finished before the Odessa show,and he never got around to it. I'll try and get some pics up as soon as I get them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

fool2 said:


> are those bowtie knockoffs like china chrome?


 Actually,China doesn't make Bowties anymore,they stopped production last year. Most of the knockoffs I sell are made in Mexico and are superior in thickness and quality.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Lowrider19 said:


> Pics of a set of JD era wheels from TX that Pat is now restoring. They were in a fire where he lost a '59 and a '62. Notice the Backspacing..... less than only 1.5" WITHOUT adapters,damn! Anyways stay tuned for the restoration pics.


JD Quality Chinithz right there!

:burn:


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> Actually,China doesn't make Bowties anymore,they stopped production last year. Most of the knockoffs I sell are made in Mexico and are superior in thickness and quality.


Mexico is known for their quality manufacturing. By the way, you can't fuck with me on that china shit. I've done a lot of business with china. You don't know what is and isn't being manufactured in that country, you dont know every manufacturer in china. What you meant to say was you havent seen a link on alibaba in about a year. and if someone stops production they can still be leaking supply for much longer than a year. I know of watches that have been discontinued almost ten years ago that still pop up on Chinese discount sites here and there


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Can't wait to get mines!!!


:ugh:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CCC925

46'Areosedan said:


> Why don't you guys post pics of the 60 spokes with these k/o's?


X2


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CCC925 said:


> X2


 We will on the next set, the "60"s have hit the road!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*




----------



## Tami at Zeus

the deuce said:


> after private pm from MARK he mentioned he owed a set of wheels to some dude in texas...did that dude ever get his wheels?he never came back to post anything so im sure he probly got burned,your his biznes patna you should know.so i still think he a poser!!!!thats the reason i decide to buy d's


 NO, THIS DUDE NEVER GOT HIS WHEELS HE TOLD US AT THE ODESSA SUPER SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## lkojoe

Thanks Lowrider 19 for the hook up..... Tami the wheel came out great.


----------



## Lowrider19

lkojoe said:


> Thanks Lowrider 19 for the hook up..... Tami the wheel came out great.


 No problem,Joe,Pat just told me you came down and he sealed it for you.....if you ever need anything else,give me a call or go by there and see them.


----------



## Lowrider19

New set of 13x7 72 spoke straights with stainless spokes,wheels only,$1100 (including Paypal fees),ready to ship.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Cleeeeean!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Cleeeeean!!!


What made u decide to jump onto the wagon?

A free set of Chineus?

:drama:


----------



## SICKONE

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What made u decide to jump onto the wagon?
> 
> A free set of Chineus?
> 
> :drama:


ahahahahahaah


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SICKONE said:


> ahahahahahaah


Isn't that what JD used to do?

Buy most of the MODs on here with a set of Chinithz so that they would not say anything while was reapping people off?

:scrutinize:


----------



## CoupeDTS

correction. mr impala was the only one guilty of deleting posts and topics.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Isn't that what JD used to do?
> 
> Buy most of the MODs on here with a set of Chinithz so that they would not say anything while was reapping people off?
> 
> :scrutinize:


:|


----------



## the deuce

Is the truth coming out???
I Dont Think So..


----------



## Tami at Zeus

the deuce said:


> Is the truth coming out???
> I Dont Think So..


 Are you aware of the truth ???


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Lowrider19

Aztlan_Exile,considering where your wheels came from,and the timeframe that you bought them,you have a 50/50 chance that you're rolling on Zeus Wires. Pics?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

LOL!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Lowrider19 said:


> Aztlan_Exile,considering where your wheels came from,and the timeframe that you bought them,you have a 50/50 chance that you're rolling on Zeus Wires. Pics?


So,

Are you the one that stole shit from Charlie's shop?

And therefore claim Wire Wheel Quality in the shit you sale?

:drama:


By the way,

Are you talking about the four sets of campbell zenith wheels Charlie restored for me?

Or my set of NOS Center Gold Stamped Daytons?

Other crap Is not worth mentioning!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So,
> 
> Are you the one that stole shit from Charlie's shop?
> 
> And therefore claim Wire Wheel Quality in the shit you sale?
> 
> :drama:
> 
> 
> By the way,
> 
> Are you talking about the four sets of campbell zenith wheels Charlie restored for me?
> 
> Or my set of NOS Center Gold Stamped Daytons?
> 
> Other crap Is not worth mentioning!


 All of a sudden where is this coming from and what are you getting mad about. I can't find anywhere where this has anything to do with your restored sets. And I really hope your not implying we stole from Charlie, we know who did and so does Charlie. And your gold Dayton's are nice, so that can't be the issue...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Is he old enough to answer for himself?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Is he old enough to answer for himself?


 Yeah sure, of course, I was just trying to figure out why you got all mad all of a sudden cuz I didn't see anything leading up to it??


----------



## Lowrider19

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So,
> 
> Are you the one that stole shit from Charlie's shop?
> 
> And therefore claim Wire Wheel Quality in the shit you sale?
> 
> :drama:
> 
> 
> By the way,
> 
> Are you talking about the four sets of campbell zenith wheels Charlie restored for me?
> 
> Or my set of NOS Center Gold Stamped Daytons?
> 
> Other crap Is not worth mentioning!





Aztlan_Exile said:


> I want to say that Mark came through,
> 
> He finished/repaired the two wheels that were damaged and took them to the LA Show for me to pick up.
> 
> The homie, Freaky Tales, picked up the wheels from him on my behalf and Freaky Tales will ship them to me on Monday.
> 
> I'll post close up pics of the wheels once I get them so we can check if the nipples line up, the spokes are skinny and other signs of quality.
> 
> Thanks AE


 I'm talking about the wheels you bought from "Zenith Wire Wheels" :ugh: that took 9months to build,and 2 were damaged in shipment,and were replaced by Mark. Do you have pics of them? I only ask because you sure do seem content to blast away at any pic or post in this thread, while giving thumbs up in the other thread,when obviously we know where you bought your wheels. The wheels that were sold at that time by that same company were Zeus Wire Wheels.......there's a reason you come in this thread every 5 minutes to post. But again, pics of the wheels you bought? If you were laughing at your own set of wheels this whole time,it sure would be funny.


----------



## Lowrider19

From the O.W.W. thread...........


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Question?
> 
> Why are all the NEW wire wheel makers want to compare themselves or claim they are the original wire wheel from Campbell, CA?
> 
> The only Original Wire Wheel Company in here and everywhere else is Wire Wheel King, from Capbell, CA!
> 
> Second Question?
> 
> Why do the wheels resemble Wire Wheel Kings OG designs?


These are the same people you bought that set of wheels from over a year ago,and you don't see the connection? :roflmao:


Aztlan_Exile said:


>


----------



## Tami at Zeus

At least Thanks for clearing that up for me, I remember that, I don't think he has Zeus though. 
I will tell you though these threads blow my mind, it's nothing like the old days. I'm going to exclude completely a few from this because there are some REAL people out there that this doesn't pertain to. First in the last couple of days I've learned Honesty means nothing. Knowing that others are ripping people off means nothing. Having a business license means nothing/tax envasion included. Hoaxing raffles means nothing. Not delivering, lying, cheating, stealing is where it must be at these days... Well anyways; whether the other cheerleaders like it or not and want to keep jabbin because the puppet masters say to do so, I will continue to be honest, I will keep my legality, I'm not a thief nor a copy cat. I will continue to make sure the correct nutrients are in my chrome, I will make sure my powder coat keeps on looking gorgeous and my real customers remain happy!!!


----------



## MR.59

CoupeDTS said:


> correction. mr impala was the only one guilty of deleting posts and topics.


:wow:


----------



## MR.59

CoupeDTS said:


> correction. mr impala was the only one guilty of deleting posts and topics.


:wow:
will this get deleted again?


----------



## BIG RED

MR.59 said:


> :wow:
> will this get deleted again?


:rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## lone star

Lol. Man o man


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Will the real slim shady please stand up


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. PRETTY! PRETTY! $550.00 set of 4 That price also includes the spring clip clamps


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Pats wheels made it on the calendar for 4 of the months.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Roadstar Hubs"100"spoke


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 926138
> View attachment 926146
> Roadstar Hubs


72s or 80s??


----------



## wiresandtires

:inout:100


----------



## CoupeDTS

MR.59 said:


> :wow:
> will this get deleted again?


Tami has never asked me delete anything ever. Which is impresive. Unlike other businesses on here that have drama and beg me to delete it... some of her topics got deleted this summer because she didnt realize the way things were on layitlow. I have no interest in the drama that goes on in here, ive read some of it and it seems theres a few people that jump at any chance to put down other people on this site, even though they are trying to keep lowriding going by making wheels which history shows is not a very profitable long term business. If they make chinas or chineths or full custom its their right to and the market will show if they survive. I like what they are putting out im thinking of ordering myself. I have daytons and chinas, if they shine and hold air i dont care if some have numbers stamped on em or not. These people look like they know what theyre doing so i would trust them and i could care less about drama and haters, they are everywhere on this site, i decide for myself. I can look at the records for this topic but i dont think anythings been erased in here. Dont know why anything would be.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

wiresandtires said:


> :inout:100


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> Tami has never asked me delete anything ever. Which is impresive. Unlike other businesses on here that have drama and beg me to delete it... some of her topics got deleted this summer because she didnt realize the way things were on layitlow. I have no interest in the drama that goes on in here, ive read some of it and it seems theres a few people that jump at any chance to put down other people on this site, even though they are trying to keep lowriding going by making wheels which history shows is not a very profitable long term business. If they make chinas or chineths or full custom its their right to and the market will show if they survive. I like what they are putting out im thinking of ordering myself. I have daytons and chinas, if they shine and hold air i dont care if some have numbers stamped on em or not. These people look like they know what theyre doing so i would trust them and i could care less about drama and haters, they are everywhere on this site, i decide for myself. I can look at the records for this topic but i dont think anythings been erased in here. Dont know why anything would be.


 All I can say is Thank you, you can still check if you'd like, but no I have never asked to have anything deleted except for some titty shots from ? Ahhwataday and I don't think the mod listened to me, then there was some dumb stuff Vic said but I think he cleared that up on his own. Anyways, I hope you meant what you said, I wish you would order a set of wheels from us, maybe then some of the disbelievers could see I'm not selling junk, our chrome is superb, we have the best powder coater, and pat really puts a lot of work and love into his wheels, I'd probably even give you a discount but please as others have already said don't think I'm trying to bribe you!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

CoupeDTS said:


> Tami has never asked me delete anything ever. Which is impresive. Unlike other businesses on here that have drama and beg me to delete it... some of her topics got deleted this summer because she didnt realize the way things were on layitlow. I have no interest in the drama that goes on in here, ive read some of it and it seems theres a few people that jump at any chance to put down other people on this site, even though they are trying to keep lowriding going by making wheels which history shows is not a very profitable long term business. If they make chinas or chineths or full custom its their right to and the market will show if they survive. I like what they are putting out im thinking of ordering myself. I have daytons and chinas, if they shine and hold air i dont care if some have numbers stamped on em or not. These people look like they know what theyre doing so i would trust them and i could care less about drama and haters, they are everywhere on this site, i decide for myself. I can look at the records for this topic but i dont think anythings been erased in here. Dont know why anything would be.





Tami said:


> All I can say is Thank you, you can still check if you'd like, but no I have never asked to have anything deleted except for some titty shots from ? Ahhwataday and I don't think the mod listened to me, then there was some dumb stuff Vic said but I think he cleared that up on his own. Anyways, I hope you meant what you said, I wish you would order a set of wheels from us, maybe then some of the disbelievers could see I'm not selling junk, our chrome is superb, we have the best powder coater, and pat really puts a lot of work and love into his wheels, I'd probably even give you a discount but please as others have already said don't think I'm trying to bribe you!!!


You hit the nail on the head,DTS. Anyone can see the quality of the wheels(whether they choose to see it or not),and it does say a LOT that anyone would come into the lowrider market that so many companies have abandoned. I still believe that the doubts will be erased once more people actually see the wheels,and all of the combinations that they can be built in. Here's a set of 72's going out soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> You hit the nail on the head,DTS. Anyone can see the quality of the wheels(whether they choose to see it or not),and it does say a LOT that anyone would come into the lowrider market that so many companies have abandoned. I still believe that the doubts will be erased once more people actually see the wheels,and all of the combinations that they can be built in. Here's a set of 72's going out soon.:thumbsup:
> View attachment 926218
> View attachment 926226


Nipps all aligned.. Nice!!


----------



## plague

CoupeDTS said:


> Tami has never asked me delete anything ever. Which is impresive. Unlike other businesses on here that have drama and beg me to delete it... some of her topics got deleted this summer because she didnt realize the way things were on layitlow. I have no interest in the drama that goes on in here, ive read some of it and it seems theres a few people that jump at any chance to put down other people on this site, even though they are trying to keep lowriding going by making wheels which history shows is not a very profitable long term business. If they make
> chinas or chineths or full custom its their right to and the market will show if they survive. I like what they are putting out im thinking of ordering myself. I have daytons and chinas, if they shine and hold air i dont care if some have
> numbers stamped on em or not. These people look like they know what
> theyre doing so i would trust them and i could care less about drama and
> haters, they are everywhere on this site, i decide for myself. I can look at the
> records for this topic but i dont think anythings been erased in here. Dont
> know why anything would be.


She had my posts deleted, just sayin


----------



## plague

And sent me a pm after it was done, just sayin


----------



## Lowrider19

In the JD topic? SOMEONE deleted your post,but ANY post in that thread is begging to be deleted.....some people are still on payroll. I saw your post before it was deleted. Tami doesn't have the pull to get posts deleted,she was banned around that time herself without a warning.


----------



## plague

She sent me a pm stating that very thing, she had it erased, do your wheel thang


----------



## MR.59

CoupeDTS said:


> Tami has never asked me delete anything ever. Which is impresive. Unlike other businesses on here that have drama and beg me to delete it... some of her topics got deleted this summer because she didnt realize the way things were on layitlow. I have no interest in the drama that goes on in here, ive read some of it and it seems theres a few people that jump at any chance to put down other people on this site, even though they are trying to keep lowriding going by making wheels which history shows is not a very profitable long term business. If they make chinas or chineths or full custom its their right to and the market will show if they survive. I like what they are putting out im thinking of ordering myself. I have daytons and chinas, if they shine and hold air i dont care if some have numbers stamped on em or not. These people look like they know what theyre doing so i would trust them and i could care less about drama and haters, they are everywhere on this site, i decide for myself. I can look at the records for this topic but i dont think anythings been erased in here. Dont know why anything would be.


i was talking about OTHERS DELETING your comments, 
my 1st post of my little "wow":wow: face dissapeared most of the night and into this morning, that prompted me to post the 2nd post, asking if "this will get deleted",,,,, my comment was for the mod that removed my 1st post.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Lowrider19 said:


> You hit the nail on the head,DTS. Anyone can see the quality of the wheels(whether they choose to see it or not),and it does say a LOT that anyone would come into the lowrider market that so many companies have abandoned. I still believe that the doubts will be erased once more people actually see the wheels,and all of the combinations that they can be built in. Here's a set of 72's going out soon.:thumbsup:
> View attachment 926218
> View attachment 926226





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nipps all aligned.. Nice!!


Are all you're straight lace wheels going to have the nips lined up or do you have to ask for that? If you ask to have the nips lined up will there still be a warranty or will it be voided?


----------



## Lowrider19

46'Areosedan said:


> Are all you're straight lace wheels going to have the nips lined up or do you have to ask for that? If you ask to have the nips lined up will there still be a warranty or will it be voided?


Are you being serious?


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Lowrider19 said:


> Are you being serious?


Yes sir


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Quote=46'Areosedan;18172873]Yes sir[/QUOTE]

I believe it's simply upon the customers request at no extra charge but don't quote me on that


----------



## mrwoods

Lowrider19 said:


> You hit the nail on the head,DTS. Anyone can see the quality of the wheels(whether they choose to see it or not),and it does say a LOT that anyone would come into the lowrider market that so many companies have abandoned. I still believe that the doubts will be erased once more people actually see the wheels,and all of the combinations that they can be built in. Here's a set of 72's going out soon.:thumbsup:
> View attachment 926218
> View attachment 926226


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

plague said:


> And sent me a pm after it was done, just sayin


 that was in the do not buy from JD thread, and I got you mixed up with uceta plague or something like that and I private messaged you to apologize for the mix up and say I was sorry I thought you were someone else and to forgive me, I probably still have the message, maybe Lowrider 19 can help me forward it. I found that I wrote it on 8/29 and said sorry, I erased that part, meaning I erased the part where I jumped to conclusions getting you mixed up with Vic, I never erased anything you had posted, how could I do that, you can't erase what I write.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

46'Areosedan said:


> Yes sir


 They are playing with you, we don't charge extra LOL, They line up!!


----------



## OG BIGWILL

Did business earlier this evening with Tami. Got exactly what she described over phone, cool person to deal with. Happy with my transaction and product, would do business again.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

OG BIGWILL said:


> Did business earlier this evening with Tami. Got exactly what she described over phone, cool person to deal with. Happy with my transaction and product, would do business again.


 THANKS, it was really cool talking to you also Will, glad everything worked out, keep my # if I can ever help you again.


----------



## fool2

Tami said:


> They are playing with you, we don't charge extra LOL, They line up!!


do you guarantee against rust and if so for how long?


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> I'm talking about the wheels you bought from "Zenith Wire Wheels" :ugh: that took 9months to build,and 2 were damaged in shipment,and were replaced by Mark. Do you have pics of them? I only ask because you sure do seem content to blast away at any pic or post in this thread, while giving thumbs up in the other thread,when obviously we know where you bought your wheels. The wheels that were sold at that time by that same company were Zeus Wire Wheels.......there's a reason you come in this thread every 5 minutes to post. But again, pics of the wheels you bought? If you were laughing at your own set of wheels this whole time,it sure would be funny.


pics on the internet is all you'll ever see of zeus wheels, isn't it?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

It's like this Plague, if I had magic powers, right about now I would go POOOOF, and Fool2 's comments would disappear !!!


----------



## fool2

Lowrider19 said:


> You hit the nail on the head,DTS. Anyone can see the quality of the wheels(whether they choose to see it or not),and it does say a LOT that anyone would come into the lowrider market that so many companies have abandoned. I still believe that the doubts will be erased once more people actually see the wheels,and all of the combinations that they can be built in. Here's a set of 72's going out soon.:thumbsup:
> View attachment 926218
> View attachment 926226


you always talk about "gotta see them in person"


have YOU seen them in person?


----------



## fool2

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So,
> 
> Are you the one that stole shit from Charlie's shop?


not unless charlie has a shop in alabama.


----------



## fool2

Tami said:


> It's like this Plague, if I had magic powers, right about now I would go POOOOF, and Fool2 's comments would disappear !!!


i'm just treating your thread with the same respect you treat every other wheel thread on here


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> It's like this Plague, if I had magic powers, right about now I would go POOOOF, and Fool2 's comments would disappear !!!


Get a car from one of the mods and pay the note in payments and the world is yours.


----------



## lone star

BIG RED said:


> Get a car from one of the mods and pay the note in payments and the world is yours.


Lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

X22


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> Get a car from one of the mods and pay the note in payments and the world is yours.


 Are we talking the whole world here, or is it just lay it low exclusive world??? Is there an application process, or do you guys get to choose for me?


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> Get a car from one of the mods and pay the note in payments and the world is yours.


damn!
that`s what happened?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Lowrider19 said:


> I'm talking about the wheels you bought from "Zenith Wire Wheels" :ugh: that took 9months to build,and 2 were damaged in shipment,and were replaced by Mark. Do you have pics of them? I only ask because you sure do seem content to blast away at any pic or post in this thread, while giving thumbs up in the other thread,when obviously we know where you bought your wheels. The wheels that were sold at that time by that same company were Zeus Wire Wheels.......there's a reason you come in this thread every 5 minutes to post. But again, pics of the wheels you bought? If you were laughing at your own set of wheels this whole time,it sure would be funny.


Ah those wheels?!

If i remember correctly, I never claimed they were Zeniths. 

I was just happy NOT to lose my feria. (I did have a close friend of mine from LayItLow intervene so the wheels could get done). 

Other people were, and are still are, not so lucky! SMH

You want to call Those wheels Chinithz or Chieus? Go ahead, I dont care. 

I am proud of my NOS Daytons and four sets of Campbell Zeniths Charlie Built/Restore for me. 

I have been approached by people who want to buy a set. But most of them are tire kickers and will never pay MY asking price!

BTW, what other thread are you referring to?

I have bought shit from most sellers here on LayItLow. I do give props to people that come through after I give them my money and Im not afraid to speak the truth when they dont come through. 

Sellers I trust (like Victor from southside) even have ship me the goods before I pay for them.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Lowrider19 said:


> From the O.W.W. thread...........These are the same people you bought that set of wheels from over a year ago,and you don't see the connection? :roflmao:


You don't seem to have all the info about the transaction I did with Mark!

And Im not interested in enlightening you about it!

Do read my thread above for a longer response ....


----------



## lowdeville

BIG RED said:


> Get a car from one of the mods and pay the note in payments and the world is yours.


:shh::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Tami said:


> At least Thanks for clearing that up for me, I remember that, I don't think he has Zeus though.
> I will tell you though these threads blow my mind, it's nothing like the old days. I'm going to exclude completely a few from this because there are some REAL people out there that this doesn't pertain to. First in the last couple of days I've learned Honesty means nothing. Knowing that others are ripping people off means nothing. Having a business license means nothing/tax envasion included. Hoaxing raffles means nothing. Not delivering, lying, cheating, stealing is where it must be at these days... Well anyways; whether the other cheerleaders like it or not and want to keep jabbin because the puppet masters say to do so, I will continue to be honest, I will keep my legality, I'm not a thief nor a copy cat. I will continue to make sure the correct nutrients are in my chrome, I will make sure my powder coat keeps on looking gorgeous and my real customers remain happy!!!


Ok,

You too should make up your mind about the wheels i bought from Mark! 

Are they Chenithz or Chineus?

They do need a name since I have not claimed them to be OG Campbell Zenith. Those, like I said, only come from Charlie if you convince him to restore a set for you!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Will the real slim shady please stand up


Pics of your new set of Chineus!

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Lowrider19 said:


> I'm talking about the wheels you bought from "Zenith Wire Wheels" :ugh: that took 9months to build,and 2 were damaged in shipment,and were replaced by Mark. Do you have pics of them? I only ask because you sure do seem content to blast away at any pic or post in this thread, while giving thumbs up in the other thread,when obviously we know where you bought your wheels. The wheels that were sold at that time by that same company were Zeus Wire Wheels.......there's a reason you come in this thread every 5 minutes to post. But again, pics of the wheels you bought? If you were laughing at your own set of wheels this whole time,it sure would be funny.


Oh and I have posted picsalready!

If you're that interested go look for them. 

I know you are interested enough to searched through my previous posts!

:ugh:


----------



## Marty McFly

100k cars rocking 200 dollar rims, namsayin


----------



## plague

Tami said:


> that was in the do not buy from JD thread, and I got you mixed up with uceta plague or something like that and I private messaged you to apologize for the mix up and say I was sorry I thought you were someone else and to forgive me, I probably still have the message, maybe Lowrider 19 can help me forward it. I found that I wrote it on 8/29 and said sorry, I erased that part, meaning I erased the part where I jumped to conclusions getting you mixed up with Vic, I never erased anything you had posted, how could I do that, you can't erase what I write.


How can you confuse me with anyone noone even has a name close to mine
Don't want to argue with you


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Shit topic


----------



## 46'Areosedan

"Marty Mcfly, that dude Aztlan Exile is a joke. Thanks LK":rofl:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

plague said:


> How can you confuse me with anyone noone even has a name close to mine
> Don't want to argue with you


 Really, I don't want to argue with you either, it was my mistake of confusing you with someone else from Utah and some where I thought I saw the word plague, it was simple, I blew it, I erased what I had said, and I felt really bad, so I sent you a pm to apologize. And once again please accept my apology.


----------



## plague

Tami said:


> Really, I don't want to argue with you either, it was my mistake of confusing you with someone else from Utah and some where I thought I saw the word plague, it was simple, I blew it, I erased what I had said, and I felt really bad, so I sent you a pm to apologize. And once again please accept my apology.


We are good good luck with your shop, nice wheels


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> Are we talking the whole world here, or is it just lay it low exclusive world??? Is there an application process, or do you guys get to choose for me?


Sadly just lay it low lol.


----------



## BIG RED

MR.59 said:


> damn!
> that`s what happened?


That's what I had read when the beans started spilling after shit hit the fan with the jd shit.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

plague said:


> We are good good luck with your shop, nice wheels


 Thank you


----------



## CoupeDTS

plague said:


> She had my posts deleted, just sayin


I believe it. U always a trouble maker big daddy :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Marty McFly said:


> 100k cars rocking 200 dollar rims, namsayin


Ah hell Nah! 

:finger:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Pics of your new set of Chineus!
> 
> :drama:


MAD MUCH??


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Don hate ed if you want pics I'll txt you

Thanks RR


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Buahahaha I knew it!

LMAO

:roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTMFT FOR "ZEUS WIRE WHEELS"
Pat your the man!!!! 
Quality of the chrome and craftsmanship is phenomenal 
keep up the great work buddy


----------



## Lowrider19

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTMFT FOR "ZEUS WIRE WHEELS"
> Pat your the man!!!!
> Quality of the chrome and craftsmanship is phenomenal
> keep up the great work buddy


Lucky bastard.....LOL J/K,congrats! Love them 60's!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTMFT FOR "ZEUS WIRE WHEELS"
> Pat your the man!!!!
> Quality of the chrome and craftsmanship is phenomenal
> keep up the great work buddy


Dam those are nice! Does the back side look just as good as the front? I know you don't see the back but I've seen other wheels that are all nicked up. It would be nice to know that no part of the wheel was overlooked.


----------



## ABRAXASS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTMFT FOR "ZEUS WIRE WHEELS"
> Pat your the man!!!!
> Quality of the chrome and craftsmanship is phenomenal
> keep up the great work buddy


Them fuckers look raw!


----------



## Lowrider19

:werd:


----------



## MinieMe209

Hi guys I'm here for the pics of the daughter kthnksbye. .


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

46'Areosedan said:


> Dam those are nice! Does the back side look just as good as the front? I know you don't see the back but I've seen other wheels that are all nicked up. It would be nice to know that no part of the wheel was overlooked.


In all honesty the complete wheel front / back side looks flawless in craftsmanship and finish.. The chrome looks wet


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

even the chrome plated adapters look ten times better than Daytons junk


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MinieMe209 said:


> Hi guys I'm here for the pics of the daughter kthnksbye. .


lol..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> Them fuckers look raw!


----------



## BowTie

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTMFT FOR "ZEUS WIRE WHEELS"
> Pat your the man!!!!
> Quality of the chrome and craftsmanship is phenomenal
> keep up the great work buddy


Nice!!!!


----------



## the deuce

they do look nice...better than the daytons i bought 6months ago..


----------



## lone star

so can u guys get round nipples or twisted/diamond cut spokes like the roadstars used to have.........got a set of hubs...


----------



## CoupeDTS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTMFT FOR "ZEUS WIRE WHEELS"
> Pat your the man!!!!
> Quality of the chrome and craftsmanship is phenomenal
> keep up the great work buddy


:wow: Merrr christmus nikka

Order placed


----------



## implala66

Nice wheels, now let's see the knockoffs........


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CoupeDTS said:


> :wow: Merrr christmus nikka
> 
> Order placed


----------



## Lowrider19

implala66 said:


> Nice wheels, now let's see the knockoffs........


They're coming.........


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

CoupeDTS said:


> :wow: Merrr christmus nikka
> 
> Order placed


Someone's getting free chineus!

:ugh:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Someone's getting free chineus!
> 
> :ugh:


 Ahhhhhhhh come on AE, tis the season of the holidays, lets just bury the bitterness and get along...Please


----------



## Tami at Zeus

holes have been drilled, countersink done, now cutting for putting the rings in, going to be deburred, and then off to the powder coater tomarrow AM.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^Nice


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Tami said:


> Ahhhhhhhh come on AE, tis the season of the holidays, lets just bury the bitterness and get along...Please


Wtf?

I've been correct in most of my assumptions!

:scrutinize:

Just ask RR! :yes:


----------



## Dino 64

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTMFT FOR "ZEUS WIRE WHEELS"
> Pat your the man!!!!
> Quality of the chrome and craftsmanship is phenomenal
> keep up the great work buddy


Are those 60's 13" or 14"?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Are those 60's 13" or 14"?


 Those are the 13x7 "60" beefier spoke


----------



## CoupeDTS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Someone's getting free chineus!
> 
> :ugh:


that makes no sense :nosad: fyi all of your trolling and hate made 0% difference in my decision to BUY, i assume thats why you are here, if so move along your wasting your time


Tami said:


> View attachment 930522
> View attachment 930530
> holes have been drilled, countersink done, now cutting for putting the rings in, going to be deburred, and then off to the powder coater tomarrow AM.


thanks tami, getting right to work i see


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Wtf?
> 
> I've been correct in most of my assumptions!
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> Just ask RR! :yes:


he's just mad cause he thinks I got a free set of wheels..
I wish!!!


----------



## CustomMachines

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTMFT FOR "ZEUS WIRE WHEELS"
> Pat your the man!!!!
> Quality of the chrome and craftsmanship is phenomenal
> keep up the great work buddy


 Damn nice!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

Damn i didnt know if i had introduced myself as a mod i couldve got my set for free...  I guess zeus doesnt match old zenith coupons.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> he's just mad cause he thinks I got a free set of wheels..
> I wish!!!


LMAO

i just think Mark and Tami laugh all the way to the bank TOGETHER,

That's all.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

CoupeDTS said:


> that makes no sense :nosad: fyi all of your trolling and hate made 0% difference in my decision to BUY, i assume thats why you are here, if so move along your wasting your time
> 
> 
> thanks tami, getting right to work i see


The fact that you buying from the spokesman (Tami), who is in one unknown place/state, and the advertising guy (low19 or whatever) is somewhere else, and the wheels are built by some other person in some other state does not worry you?

For all we know JD is back in business as he pushed and still is pushing his shit through other members here on LIL (I forgot the name of that guy from las vegas that I called him out on it ALSO). 

:scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Aztlan_Exile said:


> The fact that you buying from the spokesman (Tami), who is in one unknown place/state, and the advertising guy (low19 or whatever) is somewhere else, and the wheels are built by some other person in some other state does not worry you?
> 
> For all we know JD is back in business as he pushed and still is pushing his shit through other members here on LIL (I forgot the name of that guy from las vegas that I called him out on it ALSO).
> 
> :scrutinize:


 You know that's not true, I am right here at the company address of Zeus WW, which is 393 N Cypress St, in Orange CA. 92866 and if you want to get precise go ahead and investigate and see we have a legite business license, which is more than I can say for certain others. And NO, I'm not laughing all the way to the bank, I'm trying to keep prices fair for all, and like I told MUFASA in the beginning I'm not in a position to give wheels away for free.


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> You know that's not true, I am right here at the company address of Zeus WW, which is 393 N Cypress St, in Orange CA. 92866 and if you want to get precise go ahead and investigate and see we have a legite business license, which is more than I can say for certain others. And NO, I'm not laughing all the way to the bank, I'm trying to keep prices fair for all, and like I told MUFASA in the beginning I'm not in a position to give wheels away for free.


Can you at least post some more of your daughter?

For like, marketing purposes and such :happysad:?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> so can u guys get round nipples or twisted/diamond cut spokes like the roadstars used to have.........got a set of hubs...


 Didn't want to ignore your question, beginning of the year I'll investigate on the nip question. As for now the twisted/diamond is a no; the demand just isn't big enough at this time. Just hold onto those hubs for now.!!!!!


----------



## Marty McFly

Do you use China shipping companies with your China rims? :rimshot:


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy

Marty McFly said:


> Do you use China shipping companies with your China rims? :rimshot:


:rimshot:




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami,did you go back down to Off-Topic again and forget to shut the door on your way back up? I don't see any of you hating on any other companies on here......if you don't like the wheels,simple fix......go away.


----------



## MinieMe209

I just wanna see the daughter :yessad:. .


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^ lol..


----------



## big C

Are you guys going to offer some regular style k-offs like some dog ears or 3 blades? Them 2 wing pointed k offs just don't do nothing for me they look to minitruck or euro style.


----------



## smokeedos

:worship:


----------



## Lowrider19

big C said:


> Are you guys going to offer some regular style k-offs like some dog ears or 3 blades? Them 2 wing pointed k offs just don't do nothing for me they look to minitruck or euro style.


O.W.W. has the pointed knockoffs,but theres a few designs coming,including a 3 wing and some different 2 ears.


----------



## big C

Lowrider19 said:


>


I was talking about these isn't these the ones you said that they would be manufactured with there wheels.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Tami said:


> View attachment 930522
> View attachment 930530
> holes have been drilled, countersink done, now cutting for putting the rings in, going to be deburred, and then off to the powder coater tomarrow AM.


Hmmm, in-house machining, not exactly chinese made 










these should look good on there


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MinieMe209 said:


> Can you at least post some more of your daughter?
> 
> For like, marketing purposes and such :happysad:?


----------



## the deuce

^^^^^^^sandra d...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> Hmmm, in-house machining, not exactly chinese made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these should look good on there


 I think they will look awesome, your hubs are at the powder coater, he said I could (probably ) have them on Friday!!! So happy because I know you will love your wheels.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Marty McFly said:


> Do you use China shipping companies with your China rims? :rimshot:


 Only if I'm shipping chopped up conversion cars, everything else goes US Postal or Fed Ex


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> Only if I'm shipping chopped up conversion cars, everything else goes US Postal or Fed Ex


BwahahHahahahaha


----------



## Lowrider19

Cream and cocoa 60's .............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

How much are those 60 spoke wheels with gold nips hubs and koffs


----------



## Lowrider19

Triple gold would be $150 for nips,$150 for K/O's and $200 for hubs,so $1700 total.


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Lowrider19

big C said:


> I was talking about these isn't these the ones you said that they would be manufactured with there wheels.


Yes,I think those will be first,there might be 2 or 3 designed at once,still ironing out the details. How's your car coming,i've checked out the thread,and you've made good progress so far. You're near me in Georgia,right?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Were those made for that cream coupe with skirts on facebook?


----------



## m_monster66

TTT looking forward to seeing the 56 cross lace wheel.


----------



## big C

Lowrider19 said:


> Yes,I think those will be first,there might be 2 or 3 designed at once,still ironing out the details. How's your car coming,i've checked out the thread,and you've made good progress so far. You're near me in Georgia,right?


I live 45 mins north of Tallahassee Fl. Cars coming along so so


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> View attachment 932618


:fool2:


Tami said:


> Only if I'm shipping chopped up conversion cars, everything else goes US Postal or Fed Ex


:burn:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> Were those made for that cream coupe with skirts on facebook?


 He was just thinking bombs because we get a lot of walk ins from the neighborhood and Pat wanted to test out the color combo.


----------



## Lowrider19

I always try match the cover car to the color of the wheels on the FB page,it's one of my friend's cars on FB.


----------



## Lowrider19

m_monster66 said:


> TTT looking forward to seeing the 56 cross lace wheel.


Me too.....


----------



## implala66

m_monster66 said:


> TTT looking forward to seeing the 56 cross lace wheel.


x66


----------



## CCC925

m_monster66 said:


> TTT looking forward to seeing the 56 cross lace wheel.


X2


----------



## Lowrider19

CoupeDTS said:


> Were those made for that cream coupe with skirts on facebook?


They were made just to be made,Pat wanted to do all cream or rootbeer,I told him to offset it with both and gold. He just did these out of the blue,and the nips could still be gold plated. They are almost a match for "Corona Cream" on Impalas and some bombs that are brown/cream.....even cream Caddies/Regals/Cutlass/Monte's with brown tops.


----------



## implala66

lone star said:


> so can u guys get round nipples or twisted/diamond cut spokes like the roadstars used to have.........got a set of hubs...


or some of these....


DanielDucati said:


> A PrettCleanSet(4Of 15x7-72 Spoke Daytons(Standard 2" Lip).........The back of all 4 hubs are stamped with "Dayton" and "183A"............They have the thinner spokes and baby nipples..................No Curbs........No RoadRash..........No Tires.............No Hardware...............$300 firm...............No Trades...........No ...........Out Of State Pays For Shipping..............Pm If Interested...................I was gonna turn these into 13x7's but I couldnt get my hands on some Barrels.....................These would be perfect for a bomb..:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

You want 15" Daytons or baby nips? I've heard Pat bitch about them barely grabbing the spokes,I doubt he'll use them.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Them Daytons with the 183A are fine wire


----------



## Marty McFly

Tami said:


> Only if I'm shipping chopped up conversion cars, everything else goes US Postal or Fed Ex


 Where can I find one of those?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Marty McFly said:


> Where can I find one of those?


Parked in your garage! :rimshot:


----------



## Lowrider19

m_monster66 said:


> TTT looking forward to seeing the 56 cross lace wheel.





Lowrider19 said:


> Me too.....





implala66 said:


> x66





CCC925 said:


> X2


:x:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

REMEMBER; THIS IS A RAW WHEEL, NOT CHROMED... "SNEAK PEAK" "56" spoke


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Lowrider19

Lowrider19 said:


>


NICE!!


----------



## nueve5

Tami said:


> View attachment 936066
> REMEMBER; THIS IS A RAW WHEEL, NOT CHROMED... "SNEAK PEAK" "56" spoke


Turned out nice


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nueve5 said:


> Turned out nice


 Thank you Daniel, this wheel is built so strong that it possibly could be the first type of crosslace to be able to withstand hopping!!!


----------



## nueve5

It sure looks strong


----------



## nueve5

Any word on the knockoffs and chips


----------



## BowTie

That looks damn nice!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Good job Pat!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

BowTie said:


> That looks damn nice!!!!


Ready for a 2nd set,Jason? :h5:


----------



## CCC925

Tami said:


> View attachment 936066
> REMEMBER; THIS IS A RAW WHEEL, NOT CHROMED... "SNEAK PEAK" "56" spoke


Bad ass !!


----------



## BowTie

Lowrider19 said:


> Ready for a 2nd set,Jason? :h5:


Lol , hell yes!!!! Those look superb


----------



## hd_txb

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrwoods

Lowrider19 said:


>


Looks so sick!! Loving it!! You guys do great work. Can't wait for you guys start my LA's!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc

Tami you guys gonna be at the shop Saturday?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DeeLoc said:


> Tami you guys gonna be at the shop Saturday?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 This Saturday yes, next Saturday a car show in Fullerton


----------



## Big Hollywood

Those 60's are ill, I'm loving the 56-spoke cross-laced, too :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

mrwoods said:


> Looks so sick!! Loving it!! You guys do great work. Can't wait for you guys start my LA's!!:thumbsup:


Send them on over! I can't wait to see them finished! :thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88

Seen those 56 spokes in person and the pic don't give them justice


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. I just found this a little humorous today, I had to make a stop at another wheel co today and I saw this box and wheel from 15 years ago and I asked what was wrong with it; and he said nothing I just want to have another one made so I have a spare!! LOL I even asked if I could have the box/ and the answer was no, he wanted to save it!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

909monte88 said:


> Seen those 56 spokes in person and the pic don't give them justice


 Thank you Frank; but I have to say it was like Xmas for me today when you told me that blue wheel w/ mural was for me!!!! "YAY", when I was at Odessa the Lowrider guy was next to me and he was doing portraits of people cars in the sand grain of a skateboard and it was so cool!! We may be onto something...


----------



## JROLL

56's off the hook!!


----------



## 8t4mc

Lowrider19 said:


>


very impressed.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Tami said:


> Only if I'm shipping chopped up conversion cars, everything else goes US Postal or Fed Ex



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~esjmami~

Tami said:


> Only if I'm shipping chopped up conversion cars, everything else goes US Postal or Fed Ex


:burn:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol...


TTT


----------



## 909monte88

Tami said:


> Thank you Frank; but I have to say it was like Xmas for me today when you told me that blue wheel w/ mural was for me!!!! "YAY", when I was at Odessa the Lowrider guy was next to me and he was doing portraits of people cars in the sand grain of a skateboard and it was so cool!! We may be onto something...


----------



## Lowrider19

Did you airbrush that? Damn,that looks GOOD!!!


----------



## 909monte88

Looks better in the sun


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Do it run good?


----------



## Mr Cucho

909monte88 said:


> Looks better in the sun
> View attachment 938042


Firme arte on wheels homie !!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mr Cucho said:


> Firme arte on wheels homie !!


 YAY!!!! 909Monte88 (Frank)


----------



## Mr Cucho

Tami said:


> YAY!!!! 909Monte88 (Frank)


Yea that's some real nice work that u can call art on wheels TTT very nice wheels are. Comen up keep up that good work !!!


----------



## BowTie

909monte88 said:


> Looks better in the sun
> View attachment 938042


That is clean bro....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

909monte88 said:


> Looks better in the sun
> View attachment 938042


Sick!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Lowrider19 said:


> Ready for a 2nd set,Jason? :h5:


Nice job ZEUS! Pat building wheels is defiantly your craft you build one hell of a wheel I feel you and Charlie (WWK) Are the best in the wire wheel industry!


----------



## Assflat sexstyle

909monte88 said:


> Looks better in the sun
> View attachment 938042


Sexy


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Almost ready to attach the rings and start building.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## CoupeDTS

:fool2: ohhhh weee :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsef1

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 937930


Super badass home!


----------



## implala66

Lowrider19 said:


> The spokes are triple chrome,not like china chrome......the same that most companies used in the 90's,like Roadsters. They only rust if you don't take care of them. They are available in stainless spokes and nips for an additional $100 a wheel. 56-spoke cross-laces coming soon,also.



Wonder how will the chrome will hold up to the south Texas weather, very humid + the salt in the air from the gulf


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


> Wonder how will the chrome will hold up to the south Texas weather, very humid + the salt in the air from the gulf


 There are still lots of Roadsters out there from back in the day, so speaking on there behalf they will hold up every bit as good!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

I live in AL on the coast,so same conditions,except higher humidity,saltier air,and more rain (#1 rainiest city in the US,and 30 miles to the Gulf of Mexico) so I know what you mean. Think of an older car bumper.....ones that are taken care of last 30 years,some that dont last 5 years. This is triple-plated,more than any factory bumper ever was. I had LA Wires in the 90's that never rusted,but I washed and dried the wheels,and just drove it a few miles to dry out the nips. Most USA wires from the 90's still look good,unless they weren't taken care of,but china's brought the fear of rust,so now everyone expects all wheels to rust. It's all in how you take care of the wheels.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^Yesir


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

going to get built today!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Tami said:


> View attachment 939850
> going to get built today!!










color?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> color?


 it's a deep burgundy wine, with a little everessence mixed in.


----------



## Lowrider19

Looks like they would match Candy Brandywine.:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Your powdercoats are shiny as fuck like paint with lots of clear


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> Your powdercoats are shiny as fuck like paint with lots of clear


 "Seriously" I love our powder coater, I have never seen others that compare, and what makes him extra good, he loves doing what he does as much as we love doing what we do!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lowrider19 said:


> Looks like they would match Candy Brandywine.:thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## DeeLoc




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> it's a deep burgundy wine, with a little everessence mixed in.


----------



## plague

Tami said:


> View attachment 940738
> View attachment 940754
> View attachment 940762
> View attachment 940770
> View attachment 940778


Now those are dope


----------



## nueve5

Nice looking wheels


----------



## the deuce

supa nice wheels...whats ur time line on engraved n powder coated wheels


----------



## Tami at Zeus

the deuce said:


> supa nice wheels...whats ur time line on engraved n powder coated wheels


 Give or take a little depending on the amount engraved and the desired color, but approx 3 1/2 weeks


----------



## 909monte88

At Pomona today


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> View attachment 941002


How many spoke?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> How many spoke?


 Those Henry are "100" spoke. I hope all is well!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

My son sent me a lousy small picture; but "ROADSTARs" On display at the Hard Rock Casino in Vegas this weekend


----------



## Dino 64

Awesome. I miss mine so much.


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## the deuce

Tami said:


> Give or take a little depending on the amount engraved and the desired color, but approx 3 1/2 weeks


thx..might be in the market at beginning of next year


----------



## the deuce

Lowrider19 said:


> Pics of a set of JD era wheels from TX that Pat is now restoring. They were in a fire where he lost a '59 and a '62. Notice the Backspacing..... less than only 1.5" WITHOUT adapters,damn! Anyways stay tuned for the restoration pics.



these wheels ever get done


----------



## Tami at Zeus

the deuce said:


> these wheels ever get done


 we are making progress on them. Just hunted down the 2 13x5.5(that size is becoming harder to get) and they are dimpled and pierced, picking up the 2 13x7 from the polisher and then going to dimple and pierce, the outters are headed to the engravers on Tue Am, (hopefully, I can have them within a week, (hint lol) all 4 hubs are already polished and re chromed and look absolutely beautiful!! Will try to post some pictures this week!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


>


 IN THE BOTTOM PICTURE, THE LIGHTING IS DECIEVING OF THE ACTUAL COLOR, it is not a candy red it is showed correctly in the upper view


----------



## DanaDane

been hearing alot about scams on these zeus wheels.


----------



## Lowrider19

I think you've heard a lot of scams on ZENITH wheels.....no scams here,homie.


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> IN THE BOTTOM PICTURE, THE LIGHTING IS DECIEVING OF THE ACTUAL COLOR, it is not a candy red it is showed correctly in the upper view


I just brightened them up,the top pic still hasnt updated.....the color on the gold was lacking,so I strengthened the color a little.


----------



## Lowrider19

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> color?





Lowrider19 said:


>


Just enhanced the pics a little.


----------



## Dino 64

Bad ass wheels, great job


----------



## DeeLoc

Lowrider19 said:


>


these wheels are super nice! Seen em in person today and let me tell you the pics don't do any justice to how nice they are.

Thanks Tami and Pat for letting me swing by the shop and talking story with you....hope I didn't hold Pat up too much. Let me know when you're ready to do your shirts as well, I can prepare the artwork too and we'll get that ball rolling


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DeeLoc said:


> these wheels are super nice! Seen em in person today and let me tell you the pics don't do any justice to how nice they are.
> 
> Thanks Tami and Pat for letting me swing by the shop and talking story with you....hope I didn't hold Pat up too much. Let me know when you're ready to do your shirts as well, I can prepare the artwork too and we'll get that ball rolling


 And THANKs for finally stopping by; I was feeling a lil bad for you when I went back inside, I figured Pat was talking your ear off, my Pat can really talk up a storm LOL


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> And THANKs for finally stopping by; I was feeling a lil bad for you when I went back inside, I figured Pat was talking your ear off, my Pat can really talk up a storm LOL


lol


----------



## Lowrider19

DeeLoc said:


> Let me know when you're ready to do your shirts as well, I can prepare the artwork too and we'll get that ball rolling


I want a shirt! :wave:


----------



## implala66




----------



## implala66




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

implala66 said:


>


What happened to these ? How old ? And where and who did you buy them from?


----------



## implala66

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> What happened to these ? How old ? And where and who did you buy them from?


They are mine, just got them from LowSanJo_Nate, don't know how old, got these ones too........


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

implala66 said:


> They are mine, just got them from LowSanJo_Nate, don't know how old, got these ones too........


Nate is cool people


----------



## Lowrider19

Why are the nips rusted? Weren't they always stainless?


----------



## R0L0

Lowrider19 said:


> Why are the nips rusted? Weren't they always stainless?


nope not true.. Jim too got cheap at one point and used plated nips..


----------



## Dino 64

So wear zenith rims SS nips and spokes or just the nips? Because the spokes have rust on them also


----------



## implala66

Dino 64 said:


> So wear zenith rims SS nips and spokes or just the nips? Because the spokes have rust on them also


There's no rust on the spokes, all the rust is on the hub and 
nipples, however on the hubs that I recieved, the previous owner sent me the spokes, but those did have a lot of rust and where pitted.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Now were talkin, perfect this time and fits like a glove!!!


----------



## DeeLoc

Tami said:


> And THANKs for finally stopping by; I was feeling a lil bad for you when I went back inside, I figured Pat was talking your ear off, my Pat can really talk up a storm LOL


Was all good, and it was a real treat hanging and talking with you guys. I love listening to the stories. I hope I never hold him up too much, I was there for a couple of hours I think.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A refurbished set of Tru Classics "50" shipping out for Orlando in Arizona today with "59"caps


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I found it; !!!!!! It will be perfect for your hose reel, will ship it out Monday with your wheels!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^????


----------



## lowdeville

Tami said:


> View attachment 948554
> A refurbished set of Tru Classics "50" shipping out for Orlando in Arizona today with "59"caps


Do you sell these or just restore them?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lowdeville said:


> Do you sell these or just restore them?


 if we have a set of original hubs around, we build and sell them, other than that since we aren't Tru Spoke, we refurbish. Got hubs???


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Picture 1


----------



## CoupeDTS

Tami said:


> View attachment 947721
> Now were talkin, perfect this time and fits like a glove!!!





Tami said:


> View attachment 948594
> I found it; !!!!!! It will be perfect for your hose reel, will ship it out Monday with your wheels!!





Tami said:


> View attachment 948650
> Picture 1


:wow:  you guys continue to amaze me. Best experience of buying rims ive ever had. dedication to customers, bugging me daily with updates instead of the usual me bugging the wheel guy for updates after no communication, and u got a really good product. I hope you guys are around to serve the lowrider community for many years :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> we are making progress on them. Just hunted down the 2 13x5.5(that size is becoming harder to get) and they are dimpled and pierced, picking up the 2 13x7 from the polisher and then going to dimple and pierce, the outters are headed to the engravers on Tue Am, (hopefully, I can have them within a week, (hint lol) all 4 hubs are already polished and re chromed and look absolutely beautiful!! Will try to post some pictures this week!!!


 Off schedule, polisher still working on the 2 13x7 outters, don't want to make 2 trips so hopefully going to get to the engraver by Thursday or Friday at the latest!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Wheel one, ready to Tru and seal


----------



## warning

Tami said:


> if we have a set of original hubs around, we build and sell them, other than that since we aren't Tru Spoke, we refurbish. Got hubs???


Can u make a set of 14s out of a 15 inch set?


----------



## MinieMe209

Rims are coming out nice and quality's great too, do you have any more pictures of the daughter?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

warning said:


> Can u make a set of 14s out of a 15 inch set?


 yes we can!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MinieMe209 said:


> Rims are coming out nice and quality's great too, do you have any more pictures of the daughter?


 Thank you for the compliment!!! School breaks for Xmas at the end of this week, we will be doing Starbucks on Tuesday and hanging out for the day, so yes I will take pictures then...


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> Thank you for the compliment!!! School breaks for Xmas at the end of this week, we will be doing Starbucks on Tuesday and hanging out for the day, so yes I will take pictures then...


:x:


----------



## Lowrider19

And this gold....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> Off schedule, polisher still working on the 2 13x7 outters, don't want to make 2 trips so hopefully going to get to the engraver by Thursday or Friday at the latest!!


 AT LEAST, here's a picture of the chromed hub


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MinieMe209 said:


> Rims are coming out nice and quality's great too, do you have any more pictures of the daughter?


BwahahHahahahaha!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 949346
> AT LEAST, here's a picture of the chromed hub


Niiiice!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Here's some powdercoat colors including the "Lollypop Red" http://www.prismaticpowders.com/powder-coating-colors/


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Two are built, two to go!!!!


----------



## nueve5

Looking good


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 950306
> Two are built, two to go!!!!


This 14x7s??


----------



## blazer78

Thanks lowrider 19 for the info


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> This 14x7s??


 Yes: 14x7 crosslace


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :scrutinize:


 Is that you in the avatar picture or is that a movie star??? Serious question, not asking as a joke.


----------



## Marty McFly

:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Tami at Zeus

. This is the backside of wheel #3, almost done


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> Rims are coming out nice and quality's great too, do you have any more pictures of the daughter?


First ur talkn smack, now u done flipped :facepalm:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> First ur talkn smack, now u done flipped :facepalm:


 Awwwwwwe, everyone is entitled to come out from the dark side. I'll take pics for you also MUFASA!!!!


----------



## Lolohopper

Tami said:


> View attachment 950306
> Two are built, two to go!!!!


Those would look nice on my 63.









How much with all i need to mount them shiped to cali??
14x7


----------



## Mr Minnesota

How much and how long for a set of 13x7 60 spokes with powder coated spokes?


----------



## Lowrider19

Lolohopper said:


> Those would look nice on my 63.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much with all i need to mount them shiped to cali??
> 14x7


These?






Do you want the engraved ring,or just the powdercoated hub?



Mr Minnesota said:


> How much and how long for a set of 13x7 60 spokes with powder coated spokes?


 $1450 for the 60 spoke,powdercoated spokes,complete. He has 2 raw sets ready now,so about 2-3 weeks tops.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lolohopper said:


> Those would look nice on my 63.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much with all i need to mount them shiped to cali??
> 14x7


 These wheels would also look perfect on your car, we are taking them with us tomarrow to a car show in Fullerton...where in CA are you??


----------



## 93 CADDY

How much for some 13s 72 spoke with gold nipps shipped to 93230 no accessories


----------



## Lowrider19

93 CADDY said:


> How much for some 13s 72 spoke with gold nipps shipped to 93230 no accessories


$1350 shipped


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Tami said:


> View attachment 953498
> These wheels would also look perfect on your car, we are taking them with us tomarrow to a car show in Fullerton...where in CA are you??


Think he is in Germany


----------



## Tami at Zeus

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Think he is in Germany


 He might be in both, cuz in his post he said shipped to CA and that's what threw me off!! I think those wheels were made for his car; they would look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Lowrider19 said:


> Here's some powdercoat colors including the "Lollypop Red" http://www.prismaticpowders.com/powder-coating-colors/


 Here's some colors.just go to the color wheel on the left and click whatever color you're looking for,and it will bring up all shades of that color. Also look through the photo gallery for some pics of actual parts.


----------



## Dino 64

Lolohopper said:


> Those would look nice on my 63.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much with all i need to mount them shiped to cali??
> 14x7


Good looking ride. What color red is your 63?


----------



## Lolohopper

It is called 

NAD
Infiniti
dark-red-met


----------



## Tami at Zeus

ANY OC LOCALS! WE ARE GOING TO BE AT 2 J's BAR and LOUNGE for the car show, supports choc for children toy drive!!!!! BEAUTIFUL WARM WEATHER!!!!! BTW, it's at 120 w. Houston Ave in Fullerton by the 91 and Lemon


----------



## 62ssrag

Tami said:


> View attachment 954274
> ANY OC LOCALS! WE ARE GOING TO BE AT 2 J's BAR and LOUNGE for the car show, supports choc for children toy drive!!!!! BEAUTIFUL WARM WEATHER!!!!! BTW, it's at 120 w. Houston Ave in Fullerton by the 91 and Lemon


Nice I had plenty Of drinks at 2J'S.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Nice pics Tami


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Nice pics Tami


 Thanks Ernie, I know I'm far from being a paid photographer but I'm trying. At least everyone can get an idea of what kind of cars showed up.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

X2 Nice display wheels/selection pat


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> X2 Nice display wheels/selection pat


x2 Pat gets down knows the industry through and through


----------



## CoupeDTS

Tami said:


> View attachment 954666
> View attachment 954674
> View attachment 954682
> View attachment 954690
> View attachment 954698
> View attachment 954706


A 65 amd 69 cad. Im startin to think zeus likes cads. 65 vert thats what my reds will go on. I got rid of a nice 70 earlier this year. Dont see enough of the old school caddys around


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> A 65 amd 69 cad. Im startin to think zeus likes cads. 65 vert thats what my reds will go on. I got rid of a nice 70 earlier this year. Dont see enough of the old school caddys around


 You're right; "ZEUS" LOVES CADS!!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Good work in helping get the word out to help out the kids with toys for Xmas


----------



## Dino 64

Zeus is definitely here to help us all, HOOYAH as we say in the Navy. Job well DONE.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Zeus is definitely here to help us all, HOOYAH as we say in the Navy. Job well DONE.


 Thank you Henry, that means a lot!!! I know time is dwindling before Xmas, if I can maybe next weekend I'd like to participate in one more toy drive, specially for the kids in hospitals!!!! ANY LOCAL CAR CLUB INVITES FOR SATURDAY ???????


----------



## 65Imp_ss

TTT


----------



## Lowrider19

Got another order for a set being made headed to TX......can't wait to see them on the rag!


----------



## Lowrider19

:boink:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> :boink:


St8 Ballin ass ride right there!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

INDIVIDUALS C.C. Houston chapter ride,coming out with Zeus 13's.


----------



## Rolaz

i need some


----------



## Lowrider19

Hit me on a PM or call or text and let me know what you need,Rolaz. My # is in my signature.


----------



## CoupeDTS

TTT


----------



## Lowrider19

Lolohopper said:


> Those would look nice on my 63.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much with all i need to mount them shiped to cali??
> 14x7


PM sent.Need to know what you wanted powdercoated,and 72 straight or cross?:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Lowrider19 said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C. Houston chapter ride,coming out with Zeus 13's.


Oh Snap!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

She says "Merry Christmas" gave me 2 seconds to snap pictures and that was that!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^Sexy


----------



## Big Hollywood

Are there any higher-res pictures of that black '61, so I can see the wheels better? It's gorgeous. I'm really impressed with the Zeus line so far


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Big Hollywood said:


> Are there any higher-res pictures of that black '61, so I can see the wheels better? It's gorgeous. I'm really impressed with the Zeus line so far


 message sent


----------



## Lowrider19

I think he said he has Dayton's,can't really tell from the pic. Lone Star would know.


----------



## nueve5

Any word on when we are going to see the 56 crosslaced chromed out


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> View attachment 963033
> View attachment 963041
> View attachment 963057
> 
> 
> She says "Merry Christmas" gave me 2 seconds to snap pictures and that was that!!


:fool2:

I'd snap more than pictures I tells you what :boink:. .


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> First ur talkn smack, now u done flipped :facepalm:


Never!

Just trying to work my way into the daughters pan....

I mean, Help a local distributor out :biggrin:. .


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nueve5 said:


> Any word on when we are going to see the 56 crosslaced chromed out


 If all goes well, he picks up the outters from chrome tomarrow and will get started.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MinieMe209 said:


> Never!
> 
> Just trying to work my way into the daughters pan....
> 
> I mean, Help a local distributor out :biggrin:. .


 And that's why I won't be bringing her to the New Years pic nic!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> :boink:


. The powder coater has your spokes all strung and hung, but they won't be shaking and baking until tomarrow, will post pictures as soon as we get them back in our hands!!


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> And that's why I won't be bringing her to the New Years pic nic!!!!!


So you're saying she's going to be home alone :naughty:?


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> . The powder coater has your spokes all strung and hung, but they won't be shaking and baking until tomarrow, will post pictures as soon as we get them back in our hands!!


Cool....he's ready to see them....and me too! :wave:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DOES ANYONE HAVE AN ORIGNAL 13x7 "72" ST LACE DAYTON FROM THE 1980's THAT THEY COULD SNAP A PICTURE FOR ME, I'm trying to help someone out, but I need original, not refurbished/ Thanks!!


----------



## aztecsef1




----------



## Tami at Zeus

aztecsef1 said:


> View attachment 966802
> 
> View attachment 966818


 THANK YOU. THANKYOU. THANK YOU


----------



## fish65

any help on finding this knockoff


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

fish65 said:


> any help on finding this knockoff


Looks Chinese!

Post a pic of the back of the KO. 

:scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

fish65 said:


> any help on finding this knockoff


 Looks like a china type


----------



## fish65

backside


----------



## CoupeDTS

Thanks again to Tami and Zeus for the best experience from start to finish. Amazing customer service going above and beyond to get things right and in the end they truely are amazing. Professionally shipped, even to the end impressed. I hope nobody is iffy on dealing with you guys. Ive dealt with dayton og galaxy and other wheel companies and u guys are tops in my book. Thanks for everything


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

aztecsef1 said:


> View attachment 966802
> 
> View attachment 966818


----------



## Lowrider19

CoupeDTS said:


> Thanks again to Tami and Zeus for the best experience from start to finish. Amazing customer service going above and beyond to get things right and in the end they truely are amazing. Professionally shipped, even to the end impressed. I hope nobody is iffy on dealing with you guys. Ive dealt with dayton og galaxy and other wheel companies and u guys are tops in my book. Thanks for everything


They came out great.....congrats! Love the rings with the powdercoat! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> Thanks again to Tami and Zeus for the best experience from start to finish. Amazing customer service going above and beyond to get things right and in the end they truely are amazing. Professionally shipped, even to the end impressed. I hope nobody is iffy on dealing with you guys. Ive dealt with dayton og galaxy and other wheel companies and u guys are tops in my book. Thanks for everything


 YOU ARE VERY WELCOME, THANK YOU AND IT WAS A PLEASURE BUILDING THESE WHEELS FOR YOU!!!


----------



## implala66

CoupeDTS said:


> Thanks again to Tami and Zeus for the best experience from start to finish. Amazing customer service going above and beyond to get things right and in the end they truely are amazing. Professionally shipped, even to the end impressed. I hope nobody is iffy on dealing with you guys. Ive dealt with dayton og galaxy and other wheel companies and u guys are tops in my book. Thanks for everything


Chrome looks outstanding


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Showing this for color match reasons, This is a RED BARON red!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 949346
> AT LEAST, here's a picture of the chromed hub


 Polishing really held us up on this one; but progress still being made, all 4 Outters are now in the hands of our engraver, we delivered them personally last night!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

That's a strange dish......isn't this also Red Baron?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> That's a strange dish......isn't this also Red Baron?
> View attachment 968434


 It is also Red Baron, the other dish looked strange because it is a 15x10 not a 13x7


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BLACK SPOKES IN THE HOUSE! GOT THE BALL ROLLING!!!!!!! Will be ready to ship on Monday


----------



## nueve5

Nices wheels


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 969114
> View attachment 969122
> 
> 
> BLACK SPOKES IN THE HOUSE! GOT THE BALL ROLLING!!!!!!! Will be ready to ship on Monday


Dat chrome is beautiful!!!


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> View attachment 969114
> View attachment 969122
> 
> 
> BLACK SPOKES IN THE HOUSE! GOT THE BALL ROLLING!!!!!!! Will be ready to ship on Monday


1-week turnaround,he'll like that!


----------



## Dino 64

Are those rims 60 spoke? They look bad ass and will look awesome on the H-Town Rag


----------



## Lowrider19

72 straight-lace


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Dat chrome is beautiful!!!


x2


----------



## CoupeDTS

Fit perfect tami!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Do you have a pic of an all chrome 72 straight lace? 

If so, can you post it next to the all chrome new 60 fat spoke pic you posted on this forum so I can compare?

Please and Thank you.


----------



## Lowrider19

Here's the best I can do. I like the 60's more myself,but it's close.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

READY TO TRU AND SEAL


----------



## CoupeDTS

Dont think ive seen black 72s straight. Looks sick


----------



## Big Hollywood

SUPER clean


----------



## Tami at Zeus

#4 Outter being dimpled / All 4 Outters complete, 4 Hubs drilled, next step; cut hubs for rings
This is going to be a beautiful set of "60" spoke w/ Red Baron red, engraved ring, and the new locking system, being built 
for " BIG HOLLYWOOD "


----------



## Lowrider19

:h5:These are going to be his "temporary set"......he's already planning out engraving,black dishes,etc. for his 2nd set.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

The "MAN" hard at work!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Zeus congratulations on the sticky status true wheel building companies deserve to be on top


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## Lowrider19

I like the chrome and gold ones in the background^ Daytons?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Zeus congratulations on the sticky status true wheel building companies deserve to be on top


X60-72
Congratulations guys. .. Great work!!!


----------



## the deuce

that was kwik..allready pushing sticky status....gots to do bizness wit u guys..


----------



## 909monte88

Lowrider19 said:


> I like the chrome and gold ones in the background^ Daytons?


Yes Dayton's 88s


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 969114
> View attachment 969122
> 
> 
> BLACK SPOKES IN THE HOUSE! GOT THE BALL ROLLING!!!!!!! Will be ready to ship on Monday


 BAD NEWS; we have to ship on Tuesday instead of Monday, so sorry but the silicone has not cured enough for us to feel comfortable to box up.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Just a note to say if anyone has a question or PM for me tomarrow, I don't want you to feel ignored, I will be off line until late in the day.!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"MERRY CHRISTMAS" to all the great people I've gotten a chance to talk to on LAY IT LOW !!!!!


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Can you post pictures of your ko selection available? Interested in buying a set of wheels but want to know my options for ko's.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

LEAVING TODAY


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mr Minnesota said:


> Can you post pictures of your ko selection available? Interested in buying a set of wheels but want to know my options for ko's.


 message sent


----------



## Lowrider19

Pics with the knockoffs in them,so he can see the total look?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> Pics with the knockoffs in them,so he can see the total look?


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Dino 64

Bad ass looking Zeus wheels for a bad ass ride. H-Town low lows need to watch out for this ride rolling on OG Zeus. Great job Pat.


----------



## Dino 64

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 971945


That would look nice as an emblem for a knock off.


----------



## Dino 64

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 971945


That would look nice as an emblem for a knock off.


----------



## Dino 64

Merry Xmas or Happy Holidays to all


----------



## IndividualsCC

Jason, Tami, Pat and to the Zeus team... A special thank you for a timely and easy going experience with my purchase. Turn around time being less than 10 days for a new build is remarkable... With all the controversy around wheel manufacturing people have been having a hard time trusting just anyone to buy wheels from. You guys have dispelled my rumors and i personally didn't have any issues through my ordering process. Great job Jason! Next set gonna be a little more intense!


----------



## IndividualsCC

Merry Christmas Zeus from Individuals!


----------



## Lowrider19

IndividualsCC said:


> Jason, Tami, Pat and to the Zeus team... A special thank you for a timely and easy going experience with my purchase. Turn around time being less than 10 days for a new build is remarkable... With all the controversy around wheel manufacturing people have been having a hard time trusting just anyone to buy wheels from. You guys have dispelled my rumors and i personally didn't have any issues through my ordering process. Great job Jason! Next set gonna be a little more intense!





IndividualsCC said:


> Merry Christmas Zeus from Individuals!


Thank you Mickey,and Merry Christmas to you too. From those pics you sent me,that car is gonna kill 'em in 2014,they won't know what hit them. It was a pleasure doing business with you as well. Without customer service, a company will fail in a short time......no matter how good the product is. With Pat building the beautiful wheels,Tami doing all the paperwork,picking up parts,taking pics for me,basically doing everything,and me giving quotes on every concievable wheel combination there is,and taking orders,we all want one thing. MAKE SURE THE CUSTOMER IS HAPPY. It's not some cheesy gimmick we use,it's what we all believe in. Just make sure to send me pics when you get them mounted,I won't post any pics except the wheels until you give me the green light.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Dino 64 said:


> That would look nice as an emblem for a knock off.









I agree.....:yes:


----------



## Dino 64

It was an Honor and pleasure meeting Pat and Tami yesterday. 
Hard working Americans that have nothing but honest blood running through their veins.
If people are looking for a quality wire wheel that is hand made to your request, then Zeus is where you should be going to. 
In every post from to notch people who have ordered Zeus wires, there are all happy customers. That's what it is all about.
Pass the word to your homies and get your Zeus wires which are classics already.


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## Tami at Zeus

IndividualsCC said:


> Merry Christmas Zeus from Individuals!


"MERRY CHRISTMAS" !!! And THANK YOU for giving us the opportunity to build a set of wheels for you.


----------



## Big Hollywood

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 971945


 I really like that as an emblem for the company, and for their knockoffs :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami,here's the black metallic color he wants.....I do believe Texas is the Zeus capital of the world right now.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 977986
> View attachment 978018
> View attachment 978042
> View attachment 978034
> Tami,here's the black metallic color he wants.....I do believe Texas is the Zeus capital of the world right now.


 unfortunately that's not working, I need a solid splotch shot of the color with no distractions in the picture.


----------



## Lowrider19

This help? Look above the taillight,on the corner of the bed,it's just black with flake.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> This help? Look above the taillight,on the corner of the bed,it's just black with flake.


 "NOPE" sorry, but to me there is no such thing as just black w/flake. Enlarging the picture just distorts the color, I want the color to be as close as possible and the customer to love it. There's at least 50 versions of flake; if he can take a picture of the paint job from about 12 inches away that should work and tell me what colors are in those flakes.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> This help? Look above the taillight,on the corner of the bed,it's just black with flake.


Jason just go to any local paint store in your area they can scan it with a wand and give you the paint code


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Jason just go to any local paint store in your area they can scan it with a wand and give you the paint code


 Nick, that won't work either paint codes aren't the same as powder codes. I have a solution, I will go and take pics of the powder I think might be correct and then have him choose. To me this is not a hassle, I absolutely love doing it, it gives me a rush!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

This is the best pic I could find after I looked up the paint codes for a 2014 Ford Tremor Sport Truck. The automotive paint name is "Tuxedo Black Metallic",but this is a better shot of the exact color he's painting his car.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"BIG HOLLYWOOD" in the first picture, that is your hubs being cut for the rings / The 2nd & 3rd picture REMEMBER I told you, a science to the method; these are your highly polished (almost looks chromed ) Outters we are going to dimple today and then take to be chromed and then after that, They go to be powdered!!


----------



## Big Hollywood

Tami said:


> View attachment 980081
> View attachment 980089
> View attachment 980097
> 
> "BIG HOLLYWOOD" in the first picture, that is your hubs being cut for the rings / The 2nd & 3rd picture REMEMBER I told you, a science to the method; these are your highly polished (almost looks chromed ) Outters we are going to dimple today and then take to be chromed and then after that, They go to be powdered!!


 Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## nueve5

Nice foundation for some chrome


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lookin real Good!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Lookin real Good!!!


 NOT BAD FOR A RAW WHEEL, RIGHT???


----------



## Tami at Zeus

The rings for "BIG HOLLYWOOD"

engraving done by Frank/ 909monte88


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> NOT BAD FOR A RAW WHEEL, RIGHT???


Right right


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THE NEW "56"spoke crosslace


----------



## Big Hollywood

Tami said:


> View attachment 981369
> 
> The rings for "BIG HOLLYWOOD"
> 
> engraving done by Frank/ 909monte88


 Those are incredible  - Thank you Frank and Tami :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Big Hollywood said:


> Those are incredible  - Thank you Frank and Tami :thumbsup:


 THANK YOU!!!!, having you LOVE your wheels is what it's all about.


----------



## CCC925

Tami said:


> View attachment 981417
> 
> 
> THE NEW "56"spoke crosslace


Wow! Nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 981417
> 
> 
> THE NEW "56"spoke crosslace


Nice tami.. how bout a straight on pic please


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice tami.. how bout a straight on pic please


 Will do, give me an hour or so!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

thanks I'd like to put thee eye on it


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Tami at Zeus

"72""60""56" GOING TO THE "MAJESTICS" picnic on NEW YEARS DAY!!!!!


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^Those are badass pat!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 982217
> View attachment 982225
> 
> 
> "72""60""56" GOING TO THE "MAJESTICS" picnic on NEW YEARS DAY!!!!!


Nice inventory


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Zeus makes a beautiful wheel no doubt about it Zeus and WWK are the only places I would go to build wheels for me!


----------



## nueve5

Tami said:


> View attachment 982393
> View attachment 982401
> View attachment 982409


Those look badass


----------



## Lowrider19

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Zeus makes a beautiful wheel no doubt about it Zeus and WWK are the only places I would go to build wheels for me!


Same here! Both Charlie and Pat are the only true wheel builders left.


----------



## Dino 64

Awesome good on those wires. Zeus wires are definitely top notch and setting the new standard. Great Job.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lolohopper

Lowrider19 said:


>


Nice wheels but you have to build an left and an right rim.

They look i bit like twisted clockwise.
So you need an other wheel for the other side. :facepalm:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lolohopper said:


> Nice wheels but you have to build an left and an right rim.
> 
> They look i bit like twisted clockwise.
> So you need an other wheel for the other side. :facepalm:


 YOU COMMENTED TO THE RIGHT COMPANY; PAT CAN DEFINATLY BUILD THEM DIRECTIONAL!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Lowrider19

Lolohopper said:


> Nice wheels but you have to build an left and an right rim.
> 
> They look i bit like twisted clockwise.
> So you need an other wheel for the other side. :facepalm:


Nope,they look straight to me.....maybe your eyes are focusing on the front spokes or something.


----------



## Lolohopper

Yes the frontspoke comes from the left to the right side. Or the pic not that good :wow:


----------



## Lowrider19

I'm still not seeing what you think is wrong. They are cross-lace.....?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lolohopper said:


> Yes the frontspoke comes from the left to the right side. Or the pic not that good :wow:


 Like I mentioned above, he can make two and two to your preference, it would cost a lil more to do but it is possible. As we all know, I am NOT the best photographer, but I think the picture is straight. Could it be maybe you are use to looking at the Zenith cross, because if that's what is throwing things off; This wheel is considered a DOUBLE CROSS LACE not a zenith style


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

they look good to me


----------



## ABRAXASS

These 56 cross and 60 straights are game changers. I'm having trouble deciding which one I like better.


----------



## Lowrider19

I'd LOVE to see a set of 56's with 5.20's mounted on a Glasshouse. I prefer the 60's for my Cutlass,I think the 56's would look better on classics.....but that's just me.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> I'd LOVE to see a set of 56's with 5.20's mounted on a Glasshouse. I prefer the 60's for my Cutlass,I think the 56's would look better on classics.....but that's just me.


Yes


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> These 56 cross and 60 straights are game changers. I'm having trouble deciding which one I like better.


60's are badass bro like our stars


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

ABRAXASS said:


> These 56 cross and 60 straights are game changers. I'm having trouble deciding which one I like better.


just get a set each bro they are good quality done deal. Lookig forward to kicking with you and Mitch at the end of jan when I roll down to Fresno


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Hell yeah. Did Mitch call you? I gave him your #


----------



## ABRAXASS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 60's are badass bro like our stars


Affirm, fat laces and all. Even better though cause these shouldn't rub


----------



## ABRAXASS

Lowrider19 said:


> I'd LOVE to see a set of 56's with 5.20's mounted on a Glasshouse. I prefer the 60's for my Cutlass,I think the 56's would look better on classics.....but that's just me.


I could see them 56's with them 5.20's on a fat fendered bomb all layed out


----------



## Lowrider19

ABRAXASS said:


> I could them 56's with them 5.20's on a fat fendered bomb all layer out


X47


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ Hell yeah. Did Mitch call you? I gave him your #


not yet


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> not yet


 "HEY" Pat wants to go to Fresno and visit Jimmy M, maybe if its the same time frame we could meet up for a quick lunch or something!!!


----------



## the deuce

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Zeus makes a beautiful wheel no doubt about it Zeus and WWK are the only places I would go to build wheels for me!


qft


----------



## BIGTEX325

just left voice mail


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> "HEY" Pat wants to go to Fresno and visit Jimmy M, maybe if its the same time frame we could meet up for a quick lunch or something!!!


That sounds good to me. It would be cool if Charlie could make it too. I'm gonna be there the last weekend of January


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIGTEX325 said:


> just left voice mail


 Thank you for contacting us, it was a pleasure talking with you.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> That sounds good to me. It would be coll if Charlie could make it too. I'm gonna be there the last weekend of January


 Oh that would be a blast, we'll make it mandatory that Charlie joins us.!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> Oh that would be a blast, we'll make it mandatory that Charlie joins us.!!!!


Jimmy M as in McLean from McLean wheels? Yeah I think that would be cool we are gonna have to make sure Charlie gets the invite!!!


----------



## BIGTEX325

looking forward to doing business with zeus wire wheels .


----------



## ABRAXASS

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Jimmy M as in McLean from McLean wheels? Yeah I think that would be cool we are gonna have to make sure Charlie gets the invite!!!


Hey, we can meet up at Big Foot Burger, lol


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Jimmy M as in McLean from McLean wheels? Yeah I think that would be cool we are gonna have to make sure Charlie gets the invite!!!


 That's the Jimmy, if he brings his Dad that would be like the day of the Legends


----------



## Tami at Zeus

ABRAXASS said:


> Hey, we can meet up at Big Foot Burger, lol


 Is there a place called Big Foot Burger? Since your a local, your in charge of picking the place!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> Is there a place called Big Foot Burger? Since your a local, your in charge of picking the place!!!!


Isn't that in coarsegold? Is it still there? I think I stopped there as kid when my family used to go up to the snow north of Oakhurst up hwy 41 That was back in the early 70's


----------



## ABRAXASS

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Isn't that in coarsegold? Is it still there? I think I stopped there as kid when my family used to go up to the snow north of Oakhurst up hwy 41 That was back in the early 70's


Lol, not there anymore, just joking since we were reminiscing on it the last time we spoke. I'll find a cool spot


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Oh shit haha how about the silver dollar or a me n eds we don't have those up here or even cuca's you pick those are places I crave when I'm in town


----------



## ABRAXASS

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Oh shit haha how about the silver dollar or a me n eds we don't have those up here or even cuca's you pick those are places I crave when I'm in town


Yeah Me-n-Eds pizza and beer sounds about right  I'll get o'le Big Mitch on board.......


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

ABRAXASS said:


> Yeah Me-n-Eds pizza and beer sounds about right  I'll get o'le Big Mitch on board.......


done deal


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> done deal


 I left Charlie a message and told him if we can take a day off work then so can he; I told him Ernie that soon as you have an exact date, either you or I would let him know. ALREADY 2014 is sounding pretty fun!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Just picked up "BIG HOLLYWOOD's" outters from chrome, everything now ready to go to powder coating on Thursday (no not the rings they are staying stainless)!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

JUST TO SAY "ZEUS" WW, will be at the "MAJESTIC's" "NEW YEARS DAY" picnic 

WE WILL BE HAVING A $ONE DOLLAR DRAWING;
1st ticket "60" spoke set of wheels


2nd ticket "engraved" knock offs


3rd ticket "chromed" adapters
Going to try to be by the hop; ask Fred, he will know where we are!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

View attachment 988481




WISHING A " HAPPY NEW YEAR " TO ALL THE GREAT PEOPLE ON " LAY IT LOW " !!!


----------



## DeeLoc

happy new year Tami and Pat!


----------



## Dino 64

Happy New Year Tami, Pat, Lowrider 19, and the entire Zeus Family.


----------



## 713ridaz

post pic of 60 spoke wheel


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> JUST TO SAY "ZEUS" WW, will be at the "MAJESTIC's" "NEW YEARS DAY" picnic
> 
> WE WILL BE HAVING A $ONE DOLLAR DRAWING;
> 1st ticket "60" spoke set of wheels
> 
> 
> 2nd ticket "engraved" knock offs
> 
> 
> 3rd ticket "chromed" adapters
> Going to try to be by the hop; ask Fred, he will know where we are!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Dino 64 said:


> Happy New Year Tami, Pat, Lowrider 19, and the entire Zeus Family.


Thanks Dino!



713ridaz said:


> post pic of 60 spoke wheel


----------



## Tami at Zeus

OMG, still in the bumper to bumper parking lot BUT what a great day; and I've got to say HOW NICE THE MAJESTICS ARE, we had so much fun and met so many nice people once again!! To name a few L I L members I met, MUFASA, BIGRED, CADILAC D, HUSTLERSPANKS, ALTEREDONE, and. MINNIE ME, so glad I got the chance to meet you all in person, I'm sure I'm leaving some out, a little sleep deprived!! When we leave we are delivering the winners wheels, which happens to be AlteredOne. I will have pictures of 4 winners and lots of people shots including the above mentioned names and of course some car shots. Once again, THANKYOU "G" for all your help and kindness and THANKYOU MAJESTICS (except Marty, he wasn't here).


----------



## CoupeDTS

Oh no dont post pics of layitlow members. Theyll be photoshopped in off topic before u know it


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## BIG RED

Marty Mar showed up at the end. Was good to meet you and pat today.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> Marty Mar showed up at the end. Was good to meet you and pat today.


You too, what a great guy you are, wish I would of gotten to hear more about Vancouver. Sorry I missed Marty, would of loved to see if he's nicer in person!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED AND. MINNIE ME (sorry to blow your cover, but actually your a really sweet guy)!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Unfortunately I only got one picture of MUFASA, what a cool guy!! Also got one of HuslerSpank, had a great time chatting with you!!!


----------



## DeeLoc

Zeus in da house!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> Oh no dont post pics of layitlow members. Theyll be photoshopped in off topic before u know it


Of course they will, but it gives those guys something entertaining to do and keeps them out trouble; and anyway I am so deliriously tired, I actually read your post wrong and thought you wanted me to post them, so I got right on it.


----------



## MUFASA

:facepalm:


Anyways, nice meeting Tami and Pat today. Wheels look pretty amazing, not your average wire wheel...thats for damn sure !


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Wheel winner David (Alteredone) Engraved Knockoffs (compliments of Frank 909monte88)went to RJ and son got the chromed adapters and added a quick set of knockoffs


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> View attachment 991426
> View attachment 991434
> View attachment 991442
> 
> 
> BIG RED AND. MINNIE ME (sorry to blow your cover, but actually your a really sweet guy)!!!


:fool2:


----------



## BIG RED

MinieMe209 said:


> :fool2:


I know what I'll be thinking of in the shower :happysad:


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> I know what I'll be thinking of in the shower :happysad:


His chick ? :dunno:


----------



## MinieMe209

BIG RED said:


> I know what I'll be thinking of in the shower :happysad:


:naughty:


MUFASA said:


> His chick ? :dunno:


:guns:


----------



## MUFASA

What i say :dunno:


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> What i say :dunno:


:facepalm:

So about my street pump...


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> So about my street pump...


What about my money ? !!!


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> What about my money ? !!!


I spent it all in a stupid raffle for some chinas today !!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Where's the pics of tami?:biggrin:


----------



## MinieMe209

46'Areosedan said:


> Where's the pics of tami?:biggrin:


Tami's all yours,

Teh daughter's off limits to everyone but me :boink:. .


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MinieMe209 said:


> Tami's all yours,
> 
> Teh daughter's off limits to everyone but me :boink:. .


:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider19

More pics of the raffle-ticket girl?


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> His chick ? :dunno:


Better beleave that :yes: :fool2:


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

MinieMe209 said:


> I spent it all in a stupid raffle for some chinas today !!!


Even though I said SWEET, you still haven't lost the dumb sense of humor!!!


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> Even though I said SWEET, you still haven't lost the dumb sense of humor!!!


:happysad:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Tami said:


> View attachment 992609
> View attachment 992625
> View attachment 992633
> View attachment 992649
> View attachment 992657
> View attachment 992665
> View attachment 992673
> View attachment 992689
> View attachment 992697










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Tami said:


> View attachment 992609
> View attachment 992625
> View attachment 992633
> View attachment 992649
> View attachment 992657
> View attachment 992665
> View attachment 992673
> View attachment 992689
> View attachment 992697










:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> This is the best pic I could find after I looked up the paint codes for a 2014 Ford Tremor Sport Truck. The automotive paint name is "Tuxedo Black Metallic",but this is a better shot of the exact color he's painting his car.
> View attachment 979177


----------



## Lowrider19

The sparkle black looked the closest in the pics. Not sure if that's how it actually looks.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> The sparkle black looked the closest in the pics. Not sure if that's how it actually looks.


The blacks turned out terrible in the pictures, going to have to go back and get the codes, so he can be mailed splotches, some of the colors we don't need right now did turn out.


----------



## Dino 64

Thanks for posting pics Tami. Looks like a good turn out of rides.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BIGTEX325

nice talkin with u tami cant wait to see those powder sampeles


----------



## big C

Have you figured out when you will be producing your own line of knock offs?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

big C said:


> Have you figured out when you will be producing your own line of knock offs?


 getting closer to it everyday, count down is about a good 4 months left. Still doing the import KO's with wheels at cost or we do have a few sets available with wheels of the old Roadster fluted locking adapter system.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

JUST ARRIVED IN ARIZONA FOR THE GLENDALE COMMUNITY EVENT FOR TOMARROW; ON OUR WAY WE STOPPED AT THE "INDIO" CAR SHOW. Took a lot of pictures that will be following. Also saw CholoDJ there.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

THERE WASN'T ONE NOOK OR CRANNY LEFT UNDONE ON THIS CAR AND IF YOU NOTICE, STEERING IS ON THE RIGHT!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Dino 64

That's radical/full custom. Rollerz Only does good on their rides.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## big C

Tami said:


> getting closer to it everyday, count down is about a good 4 months left. Still doing the import KO's with wheels at cost or we do have a few sets available with wheels of the old Roadster fluted locking adapter system.


That's cool I still got a little ways to go before I'm ready for wheels. I hope you guys will consider doing some simple k offs like dog ears and 3 wings


----------



## Tami at Zeus

big C said:


> That's cool I still got a little ways to go before I'm ready for wheels. I hope you guys will consider doing some simple k offs like dog ears and 3 wings


We're going to try and start with a nice, medium size 2 wing, a hex, and haven't decided which 3 bar. Everybody wants USA quality and I agree with that but the problem is so many want to stick with the same o, same o and there I have issues about being a copy cat, but the goal is to make you guys happy!!!!


----------



## judge78

Sick wheels done right RJ and son raffle winners


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## aztecsef1

Scored my set today thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sickness!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

judge78 said:


> Sick wheels done right RJ and son raffle winners


CONGRADULATIONS to both of you, and it was a pleasure meeting you and getting a chance to talk for a bit!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

aztecsef1 said:


> Scored my set today thanks guys! :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1002977
> 
> View attachment 1002985


Your welcome, THANKYOU very much Sef !!!! Didn't ask you if you're going to be at the AZ super show; I'm torn here, the Pomona Showtime/ Budweiser fest is on the same date...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A BRAND New alternative, prices coming soon. LOOKS JUST LIKE GOLD, but it's powdercoat!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

I dunno....we've tried for years and compared to real gold plating, it either came out too yellow, or too brown


----------



## baggedout81

Tami said:


> We're going to try and start with a nice, medium size 2 wing, a hex, and haven't decided which 3 bar. Everybody wants USA quality and I agree with that but the problem is so many want to stick with the same o, same o and there I have issues about being a copy cat, but the goal is to make you guys happy!!!!


Hex? Really people still use them.To many dam problems w/ them IMO


----------



## aztecsef1

Tami said:


> Your welcome, THANKYOU very much Sef !!!! Didn't ask you if you're going to be at the AZ super show; I'm torn here, the Pomona Showtime/ Budweiser fest is on the same date...


I'll definitely be at the super show going to be at cardinals stadium so should be a lot bigger then ususal


----------



## Lowrider19

baggedout81 said:


> Hex? Really people still use them.To many dam problems w/ them IMO


I agree....different variations of 2-ways and 3-ways should be done first.....that's all I can sell. I can't give away Hex's or bullets.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> I dunno....we've tried for years and compared to real gold plating, it either came out too yellow, or too brown


You know what though, this just may be it, in person it really looks like real gold. I'm telling you my coater is top notch!!! But 100% I agree with you on the old version, you couldn't fool anyone, it didn't look real.


----------



## CoupeDTS

I would assume gold powdercoat has the same problems as chrome. It may look like chrome once done but it will wear away real easy, so then u have to clear it and then it just looks silver.


----------



## Lowrider19

Looks like a candy gold over a chrome wheel.....it would last longer than gold,I guess but unless it's in the sunlight,it's hard to see how it looks.


----------



## 817.TX.

Can I get a recent pic of those 56 spoke cross lace!! :x: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider19

All I have until more pics are taken.


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami,these are the colors I called about.....I need you to try to get sample pics of the next time you go to the powdercoaters,please.....candy purple front spokes and candy magenta rear spokes for a 60 or 72 straight-lace set.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> I would assume gold powdercoat has the same problems as chrome. It may look like chrome once done but it will wear away real easy, so then u have to clear it and then it just looks silver.


. "NO" that's the thing; the wheel we see in the picture is already clear coated. In person it looks just like that wheel had been gold plated. The powder won't fade as you will see from those lollipop hubs, they are going to keep looking that good. Now the only thing is what the price will be, you could have nips or spokes of that powder and I even might assume its gold, but I would wonder why it still looks so good, because no matter who the gold plater is, gold looks used in a couple of years, and for good gold (not what og or china uses) the price is horindious.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> Tami,these are the colors I called about.....I need you to try to get sample pics of the next time you go to the powdercoaters,please.....candy purple front spokes and candy magenta rear spokes for a 60 or 72 straight-lace set.
> 
> View attachment 1005105
> View attachment 1005121
> View attachment 1005097
> View attachment 1005113


. 

This is just my personal opinion; but what I think would look great is switch the spoke colors and do magenta on top to make the paint color of the car pop. PM me the address and I will pick out some color splotches for you and have them send you the splotches for your approval. Another reason about switching them, I'm not positive but I think I saw some in a magenta with glitter.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

817.TX. said:


> Can I get a recent pic of those 56 spoke cross lace!! :x: :nicoderm:


We just delivered them to Arizona, will post new pics soon as Pat gets some built.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> Tami,these are the colors I called about.....I need you to try to get sample pics of the next time you go to the powdercoaters,please.....candy purple front spokes and candy magenta rear spokes for a 60 or 72 straight-lace set.
> View attachment 1005105
> View attachment 1005121
> View attachment 1005097
> View attachment 1005113

















Here's a couple pictures I snapped the other day, only got one purple in the bunch though.


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> .
> 
> This is just my personal opinion; but what I think would look great is switch the spoke colors and do magenta on top to make the paint color of the car pop. PM me the address and I will pick out some color splotches for you and have them send you the splotches for your approval. Another reason about switching them, I'm not positive but I think I saw some in a magenta with glitter.


He wants the front spokes to match his car,while the back spokes accent the secondary color on it,not stand out,and overtake the wheel. I'm sending him to http://www.prismaticpowders.com/powder-coating-colors/ to see if he sees any he likes.


----------



## Lowrider19

Found the purple.


----------



## DeeLoc

oooo, i found some colors for my wheel that i like


----------



## Lowrider19

DeeLoc said:


> oooo, i found some colors for my wheel that i like


I'm going through finding my colors,too....LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> You know what though, this just may be it, in person it really looks like real gold. I'm telling you my coater is top notch!!! But 100% I agree with you on the old version, you couldn't fool anyone, it didn't look real.


Even in the sun ??? If it looks good, now u can sponsor me


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> Even in the sun ??? If it looks good, now u can sponsor me


Tell you what, I have to stop there on Thursday, I will find out all the details about the gold version and see if the pricing is an option for us. After that let me at least get my knock offs in the works and then we can talk. Your going to owe me big time: I will be expecting a big ol tattoo on your arm that says something like, I LOVE "ZEUS"!!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> He wants the front spokes to match his car,while the back spokes accent the secondary color on it,not stand out,and overtake the wheel. I'm sending him to http://www.prismaticpowders.com/powder-coating-colors/ to see if he sees any he likes.


Sometimes it's our job to think outside the box!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Lowrider19

I want to see someone do the glow in the dark spokes or dish,it's white in the daytime. http://www.glonation.com/faq.html


----------



## Lowrider19

Got a set of cross-lace coming for "Foxy".....56's or 72's with powder blue hubs with a ring. He liked Scott's wheels. http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1311_1975_lincoln_mark_iv/


----------



## Supreme59rag

Tami said:


> View attachment 1003769
> 
> 
> A BRAND New alternative, prices coming soon. LOOKS JUST LIKE GOLD, but it's powdercoat!!!!!


I also do a lot of the trans gold. Here it is over polished aluminum.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Supreme59rag said:


> I also do a lot of the trans gold. Here it is over polished aluminum.


The product I took the picture of is brand new on the market...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Supreme59rag said:


> I also do a lot of the trans gold. Here it is over polished aluminum.


Niiiice!!!


----------



## Supreme59rag

Tami said:


> The product I took the picture of is brand new on the market...


I've used powder from all different suppliers. I can honestly say Columbiacoatings has some of the best powder hands down.....and I live 5 miles from tyger drylac and don't use their powder. Even if that powder is new or old it makes no difference. The appearance of the finished product depends on how the powder is applied and what the base is ie;.chrome, polished aluminum, white or chrome powder. Every one has a different result and again the application decides the darkness and depth. Ask your coater if they've ever used actual metal flake in coating.....and not the pearl like powder flake. Colors can be mixed by hand to achieve different results as well. So technically a new powder could be born every day. 
It's very possible to achieve the real gold look with certain care. But at the end of the day it comes down to the customers request and approval.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Supreme59rag said:


> I've used powder from all different suppliers. I can honestly say Columbiacoatings has some of the best powder hands down.....and I live 5 miles from tyger drylac and don't use their powder. Even if that powder is new or old it makes no difference. The appearance of the finished product depends on how the powder is applied and what the base is ie;.chrome, polished aluminum, white or chrome powder. Every one has a different result and again the application decides the darkness and depth. Ask your coater if they've ever used actual metal flake in coating.....and not the pearl like powder flake. Colors can be mixed by hand to achieve different results as well. So technically a new powder could be born every day.
> It's very possible to achieve the real gold look with certain care. But at the end of the day it comes down to the customers request and approval.


The answer is yes !!! I remember the tiger, but back in the day they had the biggest color selection, and honestly I don't remember a lot of problems.


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> Tell you what, I have to stop there on Thursday, I will find out all the details about the gold version and see if the pricing is an option for us. After that let me at least get my knock offs in the works and then we can talk. Your going to owe me big time: I will be expecting a big ol tattoo on your arm that says something like, I LOVE "ZEUS"!!!!!!!


:shocked:!!!


----------



## Supreme59rag

Tami said:


> The answer is yes !!! I remember the tiger, but back in the day they had the biggest color selection, and honestly I don't remember a lot of problems.


Tyger doesn't really have any problems with their powder.....it actually works to well....lol 
I find with a lot of their powder that it coats very thick compared to others and has more of am industrial look and feel. It works well and I do use it for some customers on request. But I prefer Columbia.


----------



## Dino 64

Lowrider19, do you have chip designs for the knock offs Zeus is getting? 

like the necklace design you posted would make a good chip design.

Just curious.
Thanks.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lowrider19

Nothing in concrete yet....we've talked about it,and both came up with one idea together. I like this style in a chip,plus some variation of an eagle in a different chip,with about 5 basiccolors for each design.


----------



## Dino 64

Just thought of this, an Eagle with it's wings open in the background, with the Zeus in the front.
The eagle in a front view looking slightly down with the wings spread open.
Your thoughts?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

The hubs with rings and the outters for "BIG HOLLYWOOD"!!!!!


----------



## Big Hollywood

Tami said:


> View attachment 1015241
> View attachment 1015257
> 
> 
> The hubs with rings and the outters for "BIG HOLLYWOOD"!!!!!


 Those are looking great Tami!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 1015241
> View attachment 1015257
> 
> 
> The hubs with rings and the outters for "BIG HOLLYWOOD"!!!!!


72's??


----------



## Big Hollywood

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 72's??


 60's (with chrome spokes)


----------



## Dino 64

Fat 60's is the way to go, truly making your rims Big Hollywood unique and different from what everybody else has.
Very nice combination and of course Zeus putting in 1000% because that is how they roll.
HOOYAH


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lowrider19

Those are gonna be sweet! Can't wait to see them laced up!


----------



## Big Hollywood

Thanks Dino, and yeah Lowrider19 I can't wait to see them laced also. I'm stoked for the wheel+locking ko combo (fluted 2-wing). Tami's communication with me has been incredible - she's informed me every step of the way. Zeus has definitely made a customer for life with me :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Any pics of the car you're putting them on? I love seen them going from raw wheels to finished product and on the car.


----------



## Big Hollywood

Lowrider19 said:


> Any pics of the car you're putting them on? I love seen them going from raw wheels to finished product and on the car.


You bet man, I just picked the trey up so it hasn't been touched yet as far as my build - it's going to get a complete frame-off makeover. It'll be triple red with a 44" roof, chrome undies/wrapped frame, and laid out with skirts.


----------



## Big Hollywood

Please forgive the poor photo-quality. And I usually keep my white walls spotless, this was the first day she came home.


----------



## Lowrider19

Big Hollywood said:


> Please forgive the poor photo-quality. And I usually keep my white walls spotless, this was the first day she came home.


 It's gonna be gorgeous!


----------



## Big Hollywood

Thanks boss, she needs a ton of work but the body's solid and I have about 50% of the parts bought + chrome undies/wrapped and powder-coated frame


----------



## Dino 64

Super clean ride and your plan and execution is spot on. That's the right way to do it.
I highly recommend pictures of everything you do from beginning to end. A picture says 1000 words and you will appreciate her that much more. Plus you get to see the transformation. That includes all the nice pics Tami has been taking from start to the current. Just a recommendation. The history starts now with those bad ass Zeus wires.
Your rims are already OG classics and they are not even complete yet, which will set your ride apart from all the other 63s. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Big Hollywood

Dino 64 said:


> Super clean ride and your plan and execution is spot on. That's the right way to do it.
> I highly recommend pictures of everything you do from beginning to end. A picture says 1000 words and you will appreciate her that much more. Plus you get to see the transformation. That includes all the nice pics Tami has been taking from start to the current. Just a recommendation. The history starts now with those bad ass Zeus wires.
> Your rims are already OG classics and they are not even complete yet, which will set your ride apart from all the other 63s.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks Dino, and I agree - my last build was an '87 euro Cutlass - but I only took pictures after it was built, and I regret that. This time I've taken pictures of all parts and the condition she's in now, and I'll continue to document the entire build for myself with pictures.


----------



## Dino 64

It's going to be a great build for you. Keep up the great work.
Not to say your bad ass rims from Zeus to set the car off. 
It amazes me that Pat from Zeus is not super back logged making rims for everybody. People must not realize that he has been doing wires most of his life and that kind if expertise is almost impossible to find now a day.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> View attachment 1015241
> View attachment 1015257
> 
> 
> The hubs with rings and the outters for "BIG HOLLYWOOD"!!!!!


Looking good over here too !!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Dino 64 said:


> It's going to be a great build for you. Keep up the great work.
> Not to say your bad ass rims from Zeus to set the car off.
> It amazes me that Pat from Zeus is not super back logged making rims for everybody. People must not realize that he has been doing wires most of his life and that kind if expertise is almost impossible to find now a day.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Very true Pat definitely got skills . He loves what he does and it shows !


----------



## Lowrider19

A few mock-up pics.....wheels have not been trued,just laced up for mock-up only.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Very nice


----------



## Big Hollywood

Great work:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> A few mock-up pics.....wheels have not been trued,just laced up for mock-up only.


Holy fuck these are nice!!!
Great job Pat!


----------



## Dino 64

Like I said, OG classics and they aren't finished yet by a Master wheel builder.
Awesome job Pat and Zeus Family.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Lowrider19 said:


> A few mock-up pics.....wheels have not been trued,just laced up for mock-up only.



I like the non tapered spokes...wheels look tuff


----------



## Lowrider19

uffin:


----------



## divine69impala

No disrespect, but a nice wheel at that caliber should have better engraving.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Those rings are aweful small. Not too easy to get a big fancy design on a tiny ring.


----------



## Dino 64

A bigger ring would over power the look of the rim combination of powder coat and chrome. Plus this lets the fat 60 spoke stand out also.
But everybody is entitled to their opinion and their own design preferences. Doing something different always sparks opinion and discussion, which is all Good.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lowrider19

I think the rings look good......anyone who orders a set is more than welcome to have rings shipped to an engraver of your choosing,and then shipped back to be polished,or just get plain polished stainless rings. That's up to the customer,but the extra detail just makes the wheels look that much better,IMO.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Two more sets in the works can't wait to see them work your magic Pat!!


----------



## Wicked Wayz

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS

I can see deleted posts :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

CoupeDTS said:


> I can see deleted posts :biggrin:


Post them up.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CoupeDTS said:


> I can see deleted posts :biggrin:


lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

Nothing bad just a wheel jason posted


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT FOR ZEUS WW


----------



## Lowrider19

uffin:LOL


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol.. .. ^^^NIce 56's


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Lowrider19 said:


> uffin:LOL


looking good


----------



## DanielDucati

Thats one bad ass wheel!!!!just get rid of that ugly ass china knock off and slap one of the prototype zues ones on it!!!:thumbsup:.............you guys test them on a daily with juice yet??


----------



## Lowrider19

There are plenty of daily's riding on Zeus' wheels,some just don't know it. I would like to see more wheels with those prototype K/O's,but I get what I get.....if I was there,I would have pics of every style wheel with every style knockoff available. Changes the whole look of the wheel.


----------



## Big Hollywood

It'll be nice to have more strong, American-made knockoffs from Zeus :thumbsup: I've seen soooo many china ko's with busted wings


----------



## Lowrider19

$100 off these 3 sets through Sunday...All chrome 60 spokes,"Cream and Cocoa" 60's and the brandywine colored chrome and gold 100 spokes. Call or text me if interested.


----------



## Lowrider19

60's with 2 bar straights.


----------



## Lowrider19

Don't forget about the 75's!


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Holy shit


----------



## Dino 64

All of the wheels posted look bad ass. Quality in each one. Great job Pat and Zeus Family


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lowrider19

Mickey sent me a pic of his rag Ace with 72 spoke Zeus,powdercoated black spokes. With the 2" Backspacing,he had a little trouble getting them on the front with his chrome calipers,but he managed to make them work. Beautiful ride on some beautiful wheels! INDIVIDUALS C.C. Houston,TX.:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Dino 64

Awesome looking ride with Zeus 72 s


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IndividualsCC

Lowrider19 said:


> Mickey sent me a pic of his rag Ace with 72 spoke Zeus,powdercoated black spokes. With the 2" Backspacing,he had a little trouble getting them on the front with his chrome calipers,but he managed to make them work. Beautiful ride on some beautiful wheels! INDIVIDUALS C.C. Houston,TX.:thumbsup::h5:


Great quality and craftsmanship. To Jason, Tami, Pat and the entire Zeus Wire Wheel family... thank you for the blessing.


----------



## DanielDucati

Its a Nice Wheel dont get me wrong but Is it the angle of the pic taken that makes 3 of the top front right spokes look crooked or are they crooked???also look at the holes drilled on the hubs look like there not spaced out evenly......


----------



## IndividualsCC

Only issue I've had was the disc brake caliber's in the front vs the wheel. Mainly because I should've done my homework before ordering the offset of my choice. Other than that I didn't see any immediate problem with the wheels.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

DanielDucati said:


> Its a Nice Wheel dont get me wrong but Is it the angle of the pic taken that makes 3 of the top front right spokes look crooked or are they crooked???also look at the holes drilled on the hubs look like there not spaced out evenly......


GTFO!!
Go Ride JD's dick


----------



## 925rider

DanielDucati said:


> Its a Nice Wheel dont get me wrong but Is it the angle of the pic taken that makes 3 of the top front right spokes look crooked or are they crooked???also look at the holes drilled on the hubs look like there not spaced out evenly......


----------



## Lowrider19

That might have been the mock-up wheel pic,they were not trued or sealed. I sent Mickey many different sets of pics,from the raw barrels,to final completion. Pat always does a mock-up pic to send to customers,but the final set looked great to me. If Mickey finds one that is off,Pat will replace it. This pic is better,que no?


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Lowrider19

Aspen Green PSB-5315,Misty Wintergreen P-4252B,Frozen Tundra PMB-4011 are the closest to Cadillac Dark Gray Green Metallic that we could find. Can you get any pics of those?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"Big Hollywood"s wheels getting lined up to get in their boxes and head home!!!!


----------



## Big Hollywood

Love the fluted knockoffs, they set those off! :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Tami said:


> View attachment 1033481
> 
> 
> "Big Hollywood"s wheels getting lined up to get in their boxes and head home!!!!


How are you getting those Roadstar Knockoffs to stay on?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> View attachment 1033481
> 
> 
> "Big Hollywood"s wheels getting lined up to get in their boxes and head home!!!!


those look good!


----------



## lone star

X2 are they casted heavy kos??


----------



## divine69impala

DanielDucati said:


> Its a Nice Wheel dont get me wrong but Is it the angle of the pic taken that makes 3 of the top front right spokes look crooked or are they crooked???also look at the holes drilled on the hubs look like there not spaced out evenly......


Thats some funny shit. I bet you were a bad ass mf ,finding Waldo as a kid.


----------



## Lowrider19

divine69impala said:


> Thats some funny shit. I bet you were a bad ass mf ,finding Waldo as a kid.


LMAO.....that's the truth!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

divine69impala said:


> Thats some funny shit. I bet you were a bad ass mf ,finding Waldo as a kid.


Lmfao!!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

divine69impala said:


> Thats some funny shit. I bet you were a bad ass mf ,finding Waldo as a kid.


Yes I was.........Aint nuthing wrong with pointing out the obvious.........I bought a set from JD with one of the wheels that had 4 crooked spokes and he replaced it...........It just supprised me when I seen it on this topic because Pat does some real good work............and go fuck yourself Roadrash Faggotson...:yes:


----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup: Like I said Pat Does Some Real Nice Work.......:thumbsup:


Lowrider19 said:


> That might have been the mock-up wheel pic,they were not trued or sealed. I sent Mickey many different sets of pics,from the raw barrels,to final completion. Pat always does a mock-up pic to send to customers,but the final set looked great to me. If Mickey finds one that is off,Pat will replace it. This pic is better,que no?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DanielDucati said:


> :thumbsup: Like I said Pat Does Some Real Nice Work.......:thumbsup:


Yes Pat does some exceptional work, including work that's not considered cookie cutter style. Im sure your intentions were not at coming on this page and pointing fingers where none were needed, because if that was the intent, your "cuz" has pictures of wheels not lining up that we can all look at all day long !!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Got a set of 13x7 75 straight/cross all chrome in the works for San Diego,and a set of 14x7 72 cross with powdercoated hubs and dish for Panama City,FL. Orders are starting to come in fast,so if you want a set,let me know,the longer you wait,the longer you'll have to wait for them to be built!


----------



## MR.59

DanielDucati said:


> Its a Nice Wheel dont get me wrong but Is it the angle of the pic taken that makes 3 of the top front right spokes look crooked or are they crooked???also look at the holes drilled on the hubs look like there not spaced out evenly......


hno:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

DanielDucati said:


> Yes I was.........Aint nuthing wrong with pointing out the obvious.........I bought a set from JD with one of the wheels that had 4 crooked spokes and he replaced it...........It just supprised me when I seen it on this topic because Pat does some real good work............and go fuck yourself Roadrash Faggotson...:yes:


EAT A DICK YOU LIL RIP OFF LIAR... I STILL HAVE YOUR ADDRESS DONT BE SURPRISED IF YOU GET PAYED A VISIT ONE DAY DONT CHOKE ON YOUR WORDS WHEN I COME TO COLLECT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

DanielDucati said:


> :thumbsup: Like I said Pat Does Some Real Nice Work.......:thumbsup:


OH NOW YOU WANNA JOCK.. AFTER YOU JUS GOT DONE HATING ON HIS WHEELS

SMDH!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> Yes Pat does some exceptional work, including work that's not considered cookie cutter style. Im sure your intentions were not at coming on this page and pointing fingers where none were needed, because if that was the intent, your "cuz" has pictures of wheels not lining up that we can all look at all day long !!!!!


HE IS JUS ANOTHER JD DICK RIDER... HE USED TO TALK SHIT ON WWK WHEN JD WAS AROUND NOW HE RIDES CHARLIES NUTTS HARDER THAN FUCK EVEN PUT A PIC IN HIS AVI OF A WWK CHIP ON HIS AVI
AH.. OOH.. YOUR TRU HATER HOE CARD GOT PULLED HUH BITCH!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> those look good!


Yes they do .. love the old school star ko's


----------



## DanielDucati

4 responses huh??you mad?????lol.............and yes I was skeptical at first about Zues Wire Wheels but who wasnt.........the product spoke for itself in the end.............and dont try to paint a picture on here like your some Mr big badass and tough because your miles from it,or should I say light years from it............My door is always open Roady,you can come see me anytime you want.............and you might as well call everyone a dickrider on the planet because in some form or fashion,all consumers like a certain product when its good.. .....and In this case Zues Wire Wheels make a real good product.



*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> EAT A DICK YOU LIL RIP OFF LIAR... I STILL HAVE YOUR ADDRESS DONT BE SURPRISED IF YOU GET PAYED A VISIT ONE DAY DONT CHOKE ON YOUR WORDS WHEN I COME TO COLLECT


----------



## Tami at Zeus

It's "ZEUS"


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> It's "ZEUS"


lol...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

DanielDucati said:


> 4 responses huh??you mad?????lol.............and yes I was skeptical at first about Zues Wire Wheels but who wasnt.........the product spoke for itself in the end.............and dont try to paint a picture on here like your some Mr big badass and tough because your miles from it,or should I say light years from it............My door is always open Roady,you can come see me anytime you want.............and you might as well call everyone a dickrider on the planet because in some form or fashion,all consumers like a certain product when its good.. .....and In this case Zues Wire Wheels make a real good product.


Learn how to spell before you reply to my posts punk.. an mad not even close but best believe I will get even


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

By the way..Danny Dick Rider who's the wannabe dumb enough to buy/fly plaque of a club their not a member of?? That's like wearing military gear and never served.. bwahahaha!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> By the way..Danny Dick Rider who's the wannabe dumb enough to buy/fly plaque of a club their not a member of?? That's like wearing military gear and never served.. bwahahaha!!!


Let the past go Roady.......we have all moved on.......you should too........... no room in my heart for hate....nuthing but love for anyone that lowride's.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

DanielDucati said:


> Let the past go Roady.......we have all moved on.......you should too........... no room in my heart for hate....nuthing but love for anyone that lowride's.


Then send me the $300 you said you would that was agreed upon
for them faded gold center Roadstars.


----------



## DanielDucati

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Then send me the $300 you said you would that was agreed upon
> for them faded gold center Roadstars.


send the wheels back to me and you'll get a full refund..........oh wait, you cant send them back cuz you sold them........(2 years later.....really???)........you paid a fair price for some nice "U-S-E-D " Roadstars...........and now your flooding Tami's (Zeus) Topic with nuthing that has to do with Zeus wire wheels........


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Rust an faded gold.. far from a 8.5 outta 10 as you claimed.. an yes its been some time you been avoiding this issue after you agreed the quality was not up to par an offered a $300 refund.. then backed out with a sob story.
Come clean already daniel!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami you know who I am an that I have none other than good intentions. .. This guy is a liar an a no good blame shifter he started this riff raff in your thread I'm simply stating facts of truth an want what only I'm entitled to.. I know you understand there's no disrespect to you or pats ZUES thread

Thanks RR


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Tami you know who I am an that I have none other than good intentions. .. This guy is a liar an a no good blame shifter he started this riff raff in your thread I'm simply stating facts of truth an want what only I'm entitled to.. I know you understand there's no disrespect to you or pats ZUES thread
> 
> Thanks RR


Well I think if this was the court of Judge Tami, I would probally have to say there has been a lapse of time passed but also verbal agreements are considered legal agreements, so in the ruling here tonight; I have to say Daniel I think you should pay the defendant the amount of $150.00 and Nick you should except the award of the court and we can call it a day!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Honor and respect are two core values that make a person. 
Once those are lost, it is a hard road ahead to recuperate. 
The situation that prevented Daniel back then from paying is over.
My recommendation is to come clean and honor your commitment you negotiate with RR back then.
Once it is resolved, you both can move forward. Daniel will have regained his honor and respect and Everybody will know that Daniel has core values.
I live by my Core Values of Honor, courage, and commitment and these core values have keep me alive now for 24 years of Active Military Duty.
This is just my suggestion. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> Well I think if this was the court of Judge Tami, I would probally have to say there has been a lapse of time passed but also verbal agreements are considered legal agreements, so in the ruling here tonight; I have to say Daniel I think you should pay the defendant the amount of $150.00 and Nick you should except the award of the court and we can call it a day!!!





Dino 64 said:


> Honor and respect are two core values that make a person.
> Once those are lost, it is a hard road ahead to recuperate.
> The situation that prevented Daniel back then from paying is over.
> My recommendation is to come clean and honor your commitment you negotiate with RR back then.
> Once it is resolved, you both can move forward. Daniel will have regained his honor and respect and Everybody will know that Daniel has core values.
> I live by my Core Values of Honor, courage, and commitment and these core values have keep me alive now for 24 years of Active Military Duty.
> This is just my suggestion.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Seems fair enough I guess... I'm willing to cut my losses to get this issue resolved.. we will jus see if he's man enough to accept this more than fair agreement and also to handle it a timely manner.

Respectfully, RR


----------



## 925rider

:facepalm:


----------



## 62ssrag

Called , but No answer from Pat ??


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

62ssrag said:


> Called , but No answer from Pat ??


Jus talked to him he's waiting on 1 barrel for your set from chrome plate


----------



## crackers63

Lowrider19 said:


> Mickey sent me a pic of his rag Ace with 72 spoke Zeus,powdercoated black spokes. With the 2" Backspacing,he had a little trouble getting them on the front with his chrome calipers,but he managed to make them work. Beautiful ride on some beautiful wheels! INDIVIDUALS C.C. Houston,TX.:thumbsup::h5:


How much for set off.these but.brown spokes


----------



## Tami at Zeus

crackers63 said:


> How much for set off.these but.brown spokes


 Message sent


----------



## lowlowlow

Uh, not sure what's going on here but i was was wondering if you experts might know if the old school bolt on 14x7 McLeans with the big hub (truray look) will have any clearance issues in the back of a 78 cadillac or will i have to roll the edge.


----------



## Lowrider19

Are they original or rebuilt?


----------



## lowlowlow

Lowrider19 said:


> Are they original or rebuilt?


 OG


----------



## Lowrider19

They SHOULD be 2" backspacing,same as a Zeus Wire Wheel,so they will fit if so. I'd check first to be sure,though.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Lowrider19 said:


> Mickey sent me a pic of his rag Ace with 72 spoke Zeus,powdercoated black spokes. With the 2" Backspacing,he had a little trouble getting them on the front with his chrome calipers,but he managed to make them work. Beautiful ride on some beautiful wheels! INDIVIDUALS C.C. Houston,TX.:thumbsup::h5:


So what back spacing u need to clear skirts?? Wat does dayton have??


----------



## Tami at Zeus

74chevy glasshouse said:


> So what back spacing u need to clear skirts?? Wat does dayton have??


 We both have a 2 inch backspacing.


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## lafamilia66

I'm lookin fir a set of 26 inch wire wheels for a 04 suburban shipped to 02119. Any help would be greatly appreciated fellaz.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lafamilia66 said:


> I'm lookin fir a set of 26 inch wire wheels for a 04 suburban shipped to 02119. Any help would be greatly appreciated fellaz.


 Honestly, I don't even have a clue where to send you on this one. Alum all day long, any size, but steel bands for 26inch wires, no idea. So sorry we couldn't help.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lafamilia66 said:


> I'm lookin fir a set of 26 inch wire wheels for a 04 suburban shipped to 02119. Any help would be greatly appreciated fellaz.


How bot 24"


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How bot 24"


 Those are nice, Sinister??


----------



## lone one

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How bot 24"


HOLY CHIT!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> Those are nice, Sinister??


Yup..


----------



## Fonzoh

If I'm reading correctly your wheels (13X7) any spoke style would clear the rear of a 63 impala with skirts right?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Tami said:


> Those are nice, Sinister??


Pm'd you for wheel pricing, still waiting on response...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Fonzoh said:


> If I'm reading correctly your wheels (13X7) any spoke style would clear the rear of a 63 impala with skirts right?


. 

Did a little research on your question and it has its ifs to the answer. We give you 2 inch backspacing, we can go to 2 1/8, it would be best to tell us how much clearance you have and if you have original or aftermarket. If you have hills you drive and you get tilts or a steep driveway or tires droop, we would suggest 13x5.5 rev or 14x6 rev.


----------



## Lowrider19

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Pm'd you for wheel pricing, still waiting on response...


If anyone needs prices,or has any questions please PM or call me. I am a phone call or text away,but I do check FB and LIL often. I got another message today on FB that no one replied to them about prices on here also. Tami has been sick for a month,and doesn't get on very much. My phone # is in my sig.


----------



## lone one

Orale


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> If anyone needs prices,or has any questions please PM or call me. I am a phone call or text away,but I do check FB and LIL often. I got another message today on FB that no one replied to them about prices on here also. Tami has been sick for a month,and doesn't get on very much. My phone # is in my sig.


TRUE! I WAS SICK FROM BEING TREATED FOR JUST A RESP INF.,I RECEIVED WHEN I WAS. IN ODESSA TEXAS IN THE FREEZING WEATHER, WHEN IT WAS REALLY PNEMONIA.... BUT I AM BACK TO NORMAL, AND READY FOR ANY QUESTIONS OR PRICING NEEDS YOU MAY HAVE !!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU TAMI


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tony's engraved wheels ready to ship back to Odessa Texas


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Roadstar Robinson wheels ready to ship!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 1054241
> 
> 
> Roadstar Robinson wheels ready to ship!!!


Sexy!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

14x7 "56" spoke crosslace


----------



## Tami at Zeus

13x7 "75" Straight Cross


----------



## Tami at Zeus

13x7 "60" spoke


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## the deuce

im ordering from u guys...zeus n wwk are the only ones who putting in work...all others blah blah blah...just talk


----------



## Lowrider19

:werd:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

the deuce said:


> im ordering from u guys...zeus n wwk are the only ones who putting in work...all others blah blah blah...just talk


"YAY" the DEUCE; Thankyou, GOOD NEWS to hear !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fonzoh

Tami said:


> .
> 
> Did a little research on your question and it has its ifs to the answer. We give you 2 inch backspacing, we can go to 2 1/8, it would be best to tell us how much clearance you have and if you have original or aftermarket. If you have hills you drive and you get tilts or a steep driveway or tires droop, we would suggest 13x5.5 rev or 14x6 rev.


I have a stock rear end and want to run 13X7's all the way around!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Tami said:


> View attachment 1054697
> 
> 
> 13x7 "60" spoke










:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Fonzoh said:


> I have a stock rear end and want to run 13X7's all the way around!


 They will clear,as long as your rear suspension is not worn. But if it's not lifted,your rear will go at different angles when going into driveways,etc.....but yes,they will clear no problem on a flat surface at a static height. 2" is what people have been running for years with skirts. Only Chinas have less,thats why they won't work.


----------



## Fonzoh

Thanks


----------



## Lowrider19

Zeus Restoration of engraved hub JD Zeniths that were burned in a garage fire,burning down 2 Impalas.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I fell in love with this powdercoat color, it's so sparkly hard to see how great it really looks with its black background. Anybody else like it?????? Also perfect for a team theme !!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

Lowrider19 said:


> Zeus Restoration of engraved hub JD Zeniths that were burned in a garage fire,burning down 2 Impalas.


:wow:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

IT'S TAX SEASON, TIME TO START THINKING ABOUT THAT NEW SET OF WHEELS, I'VE GOT SOME IDEAS TO START THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX!!!
How about that GREEN w/blue sparkles Green outter and hub and then match the blue in the sparkle for a spoke color. Look at this amazing WHITE SPARKLE (2choices) White outter and hub w/chrome spokes-Perfect to show off the "60"spoke or turn it around and just put white sparkle spokes!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

LOOK AT THIS BATCH OF SPARLKE COLORS! MIX EM UP, some highlight with green spokes or orange spoke, even black spokes, so many ways to go to keep your wheels different from all the others.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## low85eldog

Lowrider19 said:


> Zeus Restoration of engraved hub JD Zeniths that were burned in a garage fire,burning down 2 Impalas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## low85eldog

WOW.. you guys are doing amazing work!! Who should i PM about a price on a set??


----------



## Tami at Zeus

low85eldog said:


> WOW.. you guys are doing amazing work!! Who should i PM about a price on a set??


YOU CAN PM ME!!!!! Thankyou for the compliment


----------



## Lowrider19

www.facebook.com/ZeusWireWheels


----------



## Alexp59

:inout:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

ANOTHER NEW WHEEL DESIGN COMING IN THE FUTURE all he'll let me say is (LESS THAN 56 SPOKE) crosslace only/super fatdaddy


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 1063169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER NEW WHEEL DESIGN COMING IN THE FUTURE all he'll let me say is (LESS THAN 56 SPOKE) crosslace only/super fatdaddy


DAMMMM!!!!!! THT CHROME IS ICY WET


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

How much shipped for tht fluffy pussy in the background


----------



## CCC925

Want new dishes on these do u guys rebuild wheels? Before me somebody tried to engrave the lips


----------



## Lowrider19

Yes,he rebuilds a lot of wheels. PM sent.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CCC925 said:


> Want new dishes on these do u guys rebuild wheels? Before me somebody tried to engrave the lips


. 

I sent you a pm explaining what is necessary


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice star!!!


----------



## Big Hollywood

Tami said:


> View attachment 1063169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER NEW WHEEL DESIGN COMING IN THE FUTURE all he'll let me say is (LESS THAN 56 SPOKE) crosslace only/super fatdaddy


I'm pretty excited to see these crosslace with fat spokes


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> View attachment 1063169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER NEW WHEEL DESIGN COMING IN THE FUTURE all he'll let me say is (LESS THAN 56 SPOKE) crosslace only/super fatdaddy


chrome looking top notch


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> chrome looking top notch


Thankyou Ernie!!!!!
Pat wanted to play a guessing game as to how many spokes were going to be in that wheel and the only person to take a guess was RR !!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

66 or 72?


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> Thankyou Ernie!!!!!
> Pat wanted to play a guessing game as to how many spokes were going to be in that wheel and the only person to take a guess was RR !!!!!


54 spoke :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA

Yeah, 54 final answer.......did i win a free set ?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> 66 or 72?


 (less than 56)


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> (less than 56)


So did i win ?? !!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> Yeah, 54 final answer.......did i win a free set ?


Eventually you probally will just due to persistency and a great sense of humor!!!!! (Less than 54)


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> Eventually you probally will just due to persistency and a great sense of humor!!!!! (Less than 54)


53,52,51,50,49,48......am i getn close ?? :dunno:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> 53,52,51,50,49,48......am i getn close ?? :dunno:


You're getting warmer!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

I'm counting way more for some reason....I see 42 just on the inside of the dish,not including the other 1/3rd I can't see. I would guess 45's though....has a nice even ring to it.


----------



## MUFASA

46 spoke, final answer....again :happysad:


----------



## MUFASA

Lowrider19 said:


> I'm counting way more for some reason....I see 42 just on the inside of the dish,not including the other 1/3rd I can't see.


X2, i thought 66 at first :dunno:


----------



## silent7905

45


----------



## Lowrider19

MUFASA said:


> X2, i thought 66 at first :dunno:


 Yea,either wrong pic,or there's holes punched for no reason....there's over 60 spokes in that dish.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> I'm counting way more for some reason....I see 42 just on the inside of the dish,not including the other 1/3rd I can't see. I would guess 45's though....has a nice even ring to it.


 NOPE


----------



## Tami at Zeus

silent7905 said:


> 45


(LOWER)


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> Yea,either wrong pic,or there's holes punched for no reason....there's over 60 spokes in that dish.


lol.......... x2 
Maybe its a trick ???


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> I'm counting way more for some reason....I see 42 just on the inside of the dish,not including the other 1/3rd I can't see. I would guess 45's though....has a nice even ring to it.


YIUP


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol


----------



## Tami at Zeus

He is messing with it at the moment, better pictures soon....

This could be a partial of lifes embarrassing moments. This was a scrap outter with a nick, so only on half was the drilling of the new wheel coming, but with the cat in the way I shot the wrong side, so ok now I feel like an idiot, it is gone to the side, so next photo will be the whole real wheel, sorry about that..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

How much for that fluffy pussy shipped to -59414-


----------



## texas12064

I'm guessing 44.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

texas12064 said:


> I'm guessing 44.


You are the closest so far !!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 1003769
> 
> 
> A BRAND New alternative, prices coming soon. LOOKS JUST LIKE GOLD, but it's powdercoat!!!!!


repost


----------



## dgriego

I am gonna guess 42.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

dgriego said:


> I am gonna guess 42.[/QUOTE
> 
> As long as you're aware, by mistake I posted wrong side of wheel to count the spokes; but I do have to say you are the closest so far!!


----------



## Mr.Brown

36 spokes?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How much shipped for tht fluffy pussy in the background


:roflmao:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

any 64 spoke coming out?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> any 64 spoke coming out?


Pats going to try and build a set towards the end of March.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mr.Brown said:


> 36 spokes?


 awwww, getting colder


----------



## texas12064

Alright I'm all in at 42. I call


----------



## Tami at Zeus

texas12064 said:


> Alright I'm all in at 42. I call


Almost!!!


----------



## cartier01

40


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Tami said:


> Pats going to try and build a set towards the end of March.


lmk


----------



## MUFASA

39 spokes in sets of 3 x 13


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> 39 spokes in sets of 3 x 13


That would look like shit.


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> That would look like shit.


:uh: Canadian opinions are not valid in Cali.


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> :uh: Canadian opinions are not valid in Cali.


:finger:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

cartier01 said:


> 40


 WINNER!!! WINNER!!!!! WINNER!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> 39 spokes in sets of 3 x 13


Has to be even numbers, you want it to balance and not have a rollllly polllllly ride !!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> lmk


Will do !!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> :finger:


OMG, you two have me Rollin, and it's embarrassing to LOL in public, alone !!!


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> :finger:


Is that ur i.q. ?


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> Has to be even numbers, you want it to balance and not have a rollllly polllllly ride !!!!!!


I have 100 spokes n they roll, rolly polly...(well just the front anyways)...maybe i need an odd number spokes to balance it out :dunno:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MUFASA said:


> :uh: Canadian opinions are not valid in Cali.


Bahjajajajajaja


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> Is that ur i.q. ?


Don't make me threaten you with a open hand slap that I won't deliver :angry:


----------



## Lowrider19

MUFASA said:


> I have 100 spokes n they roll, rolly polly...(well just the front anyways)...maybe i need an odd number spokes to balance it out :dunno:


 Just break one spoke off of each,and call your wheels "99 problems"


----------



## Tami at Zeus

This is the pits, someone hit a power box down the street, so now we have no power..


----------



## Lowrider19

Damn drunkards.


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> Don't make me threaten you with a open hand slap that I won't deliver :angry:


hno:


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> This is the pits, someone hit a power box down the street, so now we have no power..


----------



## MUFASA

Lowrider19 said:


> Just break one spoke off of each,and call your wheels "99 problems"


Shiiiiiiet.....i should add spokes and call it 1001 problems...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Good meeting you and pat the other day :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Good meeting you and pat the other day :thumbsup:


. 

It was great talking with you also, can't wait to see which way you decide to go!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## esemex

Just wanted to say thanks to Jason and Pat for the fast service the wheels came out great. Will post pictures as soon as we get the tires on.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

esemex said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Jason and Pat for the fast service the wheels came out great. Will post pictures as soon as we get the tires on.


You're welcome!!! And Thankyou for choosing "ZEUS" and Zeus LOVES PICTURES, so see you on here soon!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

I got the one pic.....Thanks Jose!


----------



## Dino 64

How many spokes?
Also, the chrome looks awesome.
Great work Zeus


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lowrider19

Those are the 75's straight/cross.


----------



## MR.59

Lowrider19 said:


> I got the one pic.....Thanks Jose!
> View attachment 1071537


NO LINED UP NIPS?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MR.59 said:


> NO LINED UP NIPS?


Pats answer to this was; on a standard crosslace, which way do you want the nips to go, he feels lining them up too much gives the wheel an un natural look, but on request, no problem!!!


----------



## martin1979mc

Can you make 72 with round nips


----------



## backyard64

are you guys making knock offs


----------



## Tami at Zeus

backyard64 said:


> are you guys making knock offs



So far only the authenic adapter locking system with the fluted KO, but only with wheels. Hopefully tax season puts us over the edge so we can get the others on their way!!!!


----------



## freshmexevents




----------



## Tami at Zeus

The "72" straight, stainless spokes going to "PURPLE HAZE"!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!!


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> View attachment 1077465
> 
> 
> The "72" straight, stainless spokes going to "PURPLE HAZE"!!!!



hella clean !


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

:cheesy:


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> View attachment 1077922


So whats up with that powdercoat ?? !!!


































I mean, :dunno:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Leaving right now o pick it up


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> Leaving right now o pick it up


Send pics to my cell plz.....


----------



## Dino 64

Great looking 72 spoke wheels. Great way for a car to start 2014. With some OG Zeus wires.
Great job Zeus family. Keep up the awesome work.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Tami said:


> So far only the authenic adapter locking system with the fluted KO, but only with wheels. Hopefully tax season puts us over the edge so we can get the others on their way!!!!


Got a picture of the ko? Looking to buy wheels.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mr Minnesota said:


> Got a picture of the ko? Looking to buy wheels.











The locking system at this time is only available in the 2 wing or 3 wing fluted, it is not cosmetic but the actual locking part will not be shown in pictures.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Tami said:


> View attachment 1080730
> 
> 
> The locking system at this time is only available in the 2 wing or 3 wing fluted, it is not cosmetic but the actual locking part will not be shown in pictures.


Nice, so what number of spokes do you have available for crosslace in size 13's? 40, 56, and 72?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mr Minnesota said:


> Nice, so what number of spokes do you have available for crosslace in size 13's? 40, 56, and 72?


In crosslace; 56 and 72


----------



## ABRAXASS

Tami said:


> View attachment 1080730
> 
> 
> The locking system at this time is only available in the 2 wing or 3 wing fluted, it is not cosmetic but the actual locking part will not be shown in pictures.


So will these knock offs spin on the locks just like Roadstars did? Trying to understand.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

ABRAXASS said:


> So will these knock offs spin on the locks just like Roadstars did? Trying to understand.


It took Roadster 4 or 5 years to come up with the Roadstar, so hopefully we will be as lucky to come up with a Zeustar in that length of time and if it does happen, then we can talk spindles !!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tami said:


> View attachment 1080730
> 
> 
> The locking system at this time is only available in the 2 wing or 3 wing fluted, it is not cosmetic but the actual locking part will not be shown in pictures.


Nice wheels....


----------



## Dino 64

OG knockoff on some awesome looking wires.
They remind me of my roadstar knockoff.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Lowrider19

3 orders for 56's and 60's about to be started for TRADITIONALS CC in the RGV,TX. '60,'64 vert,and '65 Impalas.........:h5:


----------



## implala66

Lowrider19 said:


> 3 orders for 56's and 60's about to be started for TRADITIONALS CC in the RGV,TX. '60,'64 vert,and '65 Impalas.........:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

:boink::cheesy::biggrin::yes:


----------



## Big Hollywood

Any word on the cross-laced 40's?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Have you ordered your set yet Aztlan? It's ok if you have.......


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Baha..


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Big Hollywood said:


> Any word on the cross-laced 40's?


Pats going to be building the first set right around the end of March. BTW; I'm still waiting for you to finish your car so I can see the pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Baha..


That made me laugh too!!!!!! BUT never say never!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ Have you ordered your set yet Aztlan? It's ok if you have.......


I thought you knew better carnal! :scrutinize:


----------



## Big Hollywood

Tami said:


> Pats going to be building the first set right around the end of March. BTW; I'm still waiting for you to finish your car so I can see the pictures!!!!!!


 I can't wait to get a set of those 40's! I'll definitely send some pictures when my ride's painted, with the wheels on. I've been too busy with work to touch the car lately :/


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Big Hollywood said:


> I can't wait to get a set of those 40's! I'll definitely send some pictures when my ride's painted, with the wheels on. I've been too busy with work to touch the car lately :/


I was just talking to Pat about the "40" spoke; and he says, it will have somewhat of a Harley size spoke (the Fatter Daddy) and he will not be able to bend that size spoke at the neck for a Crosslace style wheel, so as far as we know at this moment the "40" when it debuts will only be in a Straight spoke .


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> I was just talking to Pat about the "40" spoke; and he says, it will have somewhat of a Harley size spoke (the Fatter Daddy) and he will not be able to bend that size spoke at the neck for a Crosslace style wheel, so as far as we know at this moment the "40" when it debuts will only be in a Straight spoke .


I wanna see one have him mock up a "40" n post a pic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

LA wires used to make 30 spoke wheels


----------



## Big Hollywood

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LA wires used to make 30 spoke wheels


 That's clean as hell...


----------



## Big Hollywood

Tami said:


> I was just talking to Pat about the "40" spoke; and he says, it will have somewhat of a Harley size spoke (the Fatter Daddy) and he will not be able to bend that size spoke at the neck for a Crosslace style wheel, so as far as we know at this moment the "40" when it debuts will only be in a Straight spoke .


 I'm excited to see, regardless - it's cool that you guys are willing to be innovative and experiment with different styles:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I thought you knew better carnal! :scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> :boink::cheesy::biggrin::yes:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LA wires used to make 30 spoke wheels


Those spokes are thick and not tapered....nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LA wires used to make 30 spoke wheels


Them are badass!!


----------



## El raton

Are you guys going to the swap meet in Glendale az next month


----------



## Dino 64

Pat definitely knows how to make rims and his passion shows in all of his work.
Plus the team effort at Zeus is that of a well organized war machine. 
Keep up the great work.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Pat definitely knows how to make rims and his passion shows in all of his work.
> Plus the team effort at Zeus is that of a well organized war machine.
> Keep up the great work.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


We are sure trying; Thanks Henry !!!!!


----------



## implala66

What's the hold up on the Zeus ko's and chips?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^ lol......


----------



## Alexp59

ZEUS Do you sell *SKINNY SPOKE WIRE Whells ????*uffin:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Alexp59 said:


> ZEUS Do you sell *SKINNY SPOKE WIRE Whells ????*uffin:


"NO" we dont


----------



## Alexp59

Tami said:


> "NO" we dont


 u don't ? :dunno:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:drama:


----------



## Lowrider19

These are Zeus "skinny spokes",or "normal-sized spokes".....












The rest get fatter from there,like the 56 and 60 spokes.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

First version of the "ZEUS" 3 bar


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Hmmm..


----------



## CoupeDTS

Gotta be a marksman with a hammer to hit those ears. And will it create enough force to put em on tight enough


----------



## 46'Areosedan

CoupeDTS said:


> Gotta be a marksman with a hammer to hit those ears. And will it create enough force to put em on tight enough


Could use the tool from classic customs


----------



## CoupeDTS

That may be the catch, you cant use a hammer with them, you need a tool that is the right size to fit the ears. Other tools might not even fit right


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> Gotta be a marksman with a hammer to hit those ears. And will it create enough force to put em on tight enough


A marksman, LOL, I will get the details and answers for all tomarrow. This is just the quick 2 wing and 3 wing we could do right now, the other knockoffs will follow in about 3-4 months.


----------



## alex75




----------



## Alexp59

alex75 said:


> View attachment 1100314


 ​lol !!!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Tami said:


> View attachment 1099418
> 
> 
> First version of the "ZEUS" 3 bar


Wow, Those are tiny. Forcing the use of a tool to install should mean never seeing a beat to hell Zeus knockoff.


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> A marksman, LOL, I will get the details and answers for all tomarrow. This is just the quick 2 wing and 3 wing we could do right now, the other knockoffs will follow in about 3-4 months.


Pics of the 2 wing?


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE

X2


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

X2 wing


----------



## Tami at Zeus

46'Areosedan said:


> Could use the tool from classic customs


I would say that's the best answer, that tool is genius. We are carefully using a hammer until we come up with a better idea...


----------



## 62ssrag

TTT for ZUES building wheels rain or shine.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THE TOOL IS IN THE WORKS; IF I DON'T SAY SO MYSELF, Pretty Cool !!!!


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


RIGHT BACK AT CHA!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

SNEAK PEAK, This is it. It will come in a set of 2, one for the right side and one for the left. No easy way to combine; so it will be available for 2 wing or 3 wing, and yes it will fit other brands. Separately it will sell for $60.00 for a R & L. Or $30 with purchase of wheels.


----------



## MR.59

Tami said:


> View attachment 1110234
> 
> 
> SNEAK PEAK, This is it. It will come in a set of 2, one for the right side and one for the left. No easy way to combine; so it will be available for 2 wing or 3 wing, and yes it will fit other brands. Separately it will sell for $60.00 for a R & L. Or $30 with purchase of wheels.


Won`t that bar, hit the dish on a reverse rim , or the tire?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MR.59 said:


> Won`t that bar, hit the dish on a reverse rim , or the tire?


"NO", it's not going to hit anything!!! Come on; if we were just making them out of a barn or something and knew nothing about wheels then that might be a possibility!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol..


----------



## MR.59

Tami said:


> "NO", it's not going to hit anything!!! Come on; if we were just making them out of a barn or something and knew nothing about wheels then that might be a possibility!!!


I DON`T KNOW WHAT A BARN HAS TO DO WITH ANYTHING,,,, TO ME, I WISH I COULD HAVE A BARN IN THE O.C.
JUST ASKING ABOUT YOUR K/O TOOL, CAUSE I USE THE LONGER DAYTON STYLE, THE ONE BOUGHT ON HERE, AND IT PUTS YOUR BAR, AND ABLITY TO TIGHTEN THE WHEEL FARTHER AWAY FROM YOUR CHROME.
NOW I`M JUST SEEING ONLY THE PIC YOU POSTED, CAN YOU SHOW THE "HOW" YOUR TOOL FITS ON THE RIM?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A TRU RAY


----------



## Tami at Zeus

You have to use your imagination and envision on this one. This is our new "BABY RAY" hub bolt on being built in house. Of course this is just a raw, not drilled center, it is only going to be a custom built and come in YOUR CHOICE OF SPOKES: "48" "56" "64" "72" or "100", YOUR CHOICE, Straight lace or Cross Lace. The price will be $1150 for start up orders and include the "59"cap


----------



## wiresandtires

REAL NICE AND CLEAN HOLESuffin:


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> View attachment 1113402
> 
> 
> You have to use your imagination and envision on this one. This is our new "BABY RAY" hub bolt on being built in house. Of course this is just a raw, not drilled center, it is only going to be a custom built and come in YOUR CHOICE OF SPOKES: "48"56"64" "72" or "100", R CHOICE,Straight lace or Cross Lace. The price will be $1150 for start up orders and include the "59"cap


Since you are having hubs being built in house, can you ask Pat if there's a possibility to make the hub centers in a 5x100mm bolt pattern? so I can weld them to my tru rays and make them fit in my car.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


> Since you are having hubs being built in house, can you ask Pat if there's a possibility to make the hub centers in a 5x100mm bolt pattern? so I can weld them to my tru rays and make them fit in my car.


Are you just looking to change back plates??? Because there will be a difference in the hub. He's says this is a little complicated but some options do exist. He needs you to give him a call personally so he can discuss this with you. (949)584-6821 or PM your cell # and he will call you back.


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> Are you just looking to change back plates??? Because there will be a difference in the hub. He's says this is a little complicated but some options do exist. He needs you to give him a call personally so he can discuss this with you. (949)584-6821 or PM your cell # and he will call you back.


Thanks, Tami. I spoke to Pat about the wheels.


----------



## HustlerSpank

Tami said:


> View attachment 1113402
> 
> 
> You have to use your imagination and envision on this one. This is our new "BABY RAY" hub bolt on being built in house. Of course this is just a raw, not drilled center, it is only going to be a custom built and come in YOUR CHOICE OF SPOKES: "48" "56" "64" "72" or "100", YOUR CHOICE, Straight lace or Cross Lace. The price will be $1150 for start up orders and include the "59"cap


Thats cool that you guys are doing something new it is about time tht someone does I am tired of this china shit everywhere at least if there is a problem people can call you guys here in the US for repair who do people call on the chinas when their spokes are loose let Pat know much props on his new wheels. Let the original stuff be worth money like it should be for people that hold on to the real stuff for years and open the doors for new brands and new accessories for wheels.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

HustlerSpank said:


> Thats cool that you guys are doing something new it is about time tht someone does I am tired of this china shit everywhere at least if there is a problem people can call you guys here in the US for repair who do people call on the chinas when their spokes are loose let Pat know much props on his new wheels. Let the original stuff be worth money like it should be for people that hold on to the real stuff for years and open the doors for new brands and new accessories for wheels.


I will tell Pat!!! In fact tonight he was in a fizzle saying he needs to invent something else new. and THANK YOU for taking the time to leave a nice comment!!!!!


----------



## aztecsef1

64 spoke baby ray sounds very cool!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

aztecsef1 said:


> 64 spoke baby ray sounds very cool!


Pat can do a "64" !!!!!


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


:uh:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

The continental wheel


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> :uh:


Go play with miniemes chick in the shower :uh:


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> Go play with miniemes chick in the shower :uh:


:ugh: I found some "extra gear" she was packing :barf:


----------



## 67chevy

need number 2 place order thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

67chevy said:


> need number 2 place order thanks


PM sent !!!!


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> :ugh: I found some "extra gear" she was packing :barf:


:shocked:


----------



## La Skzanoma

I'm very interested in how your bolt ons will look! Can't wait for a finished model built and mounted!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

La Skzanoma said:


> I'm very interested in how your bolt ons will look! Can't wait for a finished model built and mounted!


Me too, and all I can say at this time is real similar to the Big Ray, hopefully soon he will at least build one, the uniqueness alone is the fact you can name your own amount of spokes. Only even numbers though, also there will be a variety of caps, to name a few, the 59, a classic Cadillac cap, Bel Air cap and ????


----------



## Lowrider19

Similar to this,with a smaller hub is how I picture the "Baby Rays".


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> Me too, and all I can say at this time is real similar to the Big Ray, hopefully soon he will at least build one, the uniqueness alone is the fact you can name your own amount of spokes. Only even numbers though, also there will be a variety of caps, to name a few, the 59, a classic Cadillac cap, Bel Air cap and ????


Uve mentioned the even numbers b4.....but y does a 75 spoke work then ?


----------



## Lowrider19

25 front spokes/50 back cross lace.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> Uve mentioned the even numbers b4.....but y does a 75 spoke work then ?


MUFASA, LOL (good catch on that one) Pat says its because he's a genius !!!! and then his head shrunk back down to normal and said if its a reasonable odd (in his wheel science) #. I added the wheel science part, not him.


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> Uve mentioned the even numbers b4.....but y does a 75 spoke work then ?


They're fucking lying to us !!


----------



## BIGBOO475365

how much


----------



## av63

Has any body purchased straight 72 spoke and if so how they holding up ??? Also Tami can you get me a quote of a complete set of 72 spoke straight lace shipped to 88021.. For a 63 impala to run fender skirts all OG.. Thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

av63 said:


> Has any body purchased straight 72 spoke and if so how they holding up ??? Also Tami can you get me a quote of a complete set of 72 spoke straight lace shipped to 88021.. For a 63 impala to run fender skirts all OG.. Thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIGBOO475365 said:


> how much


This is a set of refurbished McLean Hubs, at this time we have no McLean hubs in stock, also these are "52" spoke

What I do have is a set of Roadster bell Hubs in stock, that we could build you a set of "60" spoke


----------



## Tami at Zeus

WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE STEP UP TO THE PLATE: I AM LOOKING FOR A LOWRIDING RAIDERS FAN
I don't care which model of our choice of wheels you choose, but I am dying to use this powdercoat color. I WILL DO ALL THE POWDERCOATING AND ENGRAVING AT MY COST TO SEE IT DONE. PM me if interested!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

How much we talking??


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> View attachment 1134633
> 
> 
> WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE STEP UP TO THE PLATE: I AM LOOKING FOR A LOWRIDING RAIDERS FAN
> I don't care which model of our choice of wheels you choose, but I am dying to use this powdercoat color. I WILL DO ALL THE POWDERCOATING AND ENGRAVING AT MY COST TO SEE IT DONE. PM me if interested!!!!!


Is that silver metal flake? Sure looks like it and looks good.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How much we talking??


Depends on what style wheels and what gets engraved and what gets powdered!!!

MY GOAL WOULD BE TO DO A SHOW CAR that would be like no other.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> Is that silver metal flake? Sure looks like it and looks good.


It is like a base of black and charcoal with lots of silver metal glitter flake, it is so cool and from all the shows I've lollygagged around I have never seen it on anyone's wheels, I LOVE IT !!!!!!

BTW. Good to hear from you again, where you been??


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 1134633
> 
> 
> WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE STEP UP TO THE PLATE: I AM LOOKING FOR A LOWRIDING RAIDERS FAN
> I don't care which model of our choice of wheels you choose, but I am dying to use this powdercoat color. I WILL DO ALL THE POWDERCOATING AND ENGRAVING AT MY COST TO SEE IT DONE. PM me if interested!!!!!


I should make myself clearer on this special offer, due to the requests I've already had. There is only going to be one set of wheels made for this paticular offer. My GOAL is to have this be a one of a kind set of wheels, my INTENTIONS are a show car that's going to win because of beauty and uniqueness, I am keeping this color a secret and don't want to repeat it.(not what it looks like, but name of it)

THIS IS NOT GOING TO BE A CHEAP OFFER, but a GREAT DEAL for what I'd like to offer. Thanks to my engraver, FRANK @909MONTE, he is offering the engraving below my usual cost.


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> Is that silver metal flake? Sure looks like it and looks good.


Omgshca :uh:


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> Omgshca :uh:


Who asked you?


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> It is like a base of black and charcoal with lots of silver metal glitter flake, it is so cool and from all the shows I've lollygagged around I have never seen it on anyone's wheels, I LOVE IT !!!!!!
> 
> BTW. Good to hear from you again, where you been??


Been no action in here so not much to add my 2 cents to lol.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> Been no action in here so not much to add my 2 cents to lol.


That might not be the case to much longer, no matter what I say, if I say it; it seems to stir the pot. But once again while driving and thinking, I try to remain silent but it irritates me: we have wire companies trying to make comebacks and listening to ? Customer testimonials, it appears to me to be like a paid informercial!! Then there is made in USA wheels built at dirt cheap, well I know that isn't happening. Other characters I could refer to as Gods selling wheels, great price Dayton's w/ gold hubs( only problem there is, look at the back of the hub LOL no gold, ha ha, ) I'm not thinking to funny!!! Oooooh the list could go on, but probally enough said for now. I will quote Abraxxas on "those who know, know!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Here's some action.....arriving in Edinburg,TX today! 13x7 60 spoke stainless spokes and nips with 3 bar knockoffs. Traditionals C.C. RGV,TX.....2 more sets of 56's (one stainless,one all chrome) heading out to the same car club in the next week or so. Pat is working his fingers to the bone!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> That might not be the case to much longer, no matter what I say, if I say it; it seems to stir the pot. But once again while driving and thinking, I try to remain silent but it irritates me: we have wire companies trying to make comebacks and listening to ? Customer testimonials, it appears to me to be like a paid informercial!! Then there is made in USA wheels built at dirt cheap, well I know that isn't happening. Other characters I could refer to as Gods selling wheels, great price Dayton's w/ gold hubs( only problem there is, look at the back of the hub LOL no gold, ha ha, ) I'm not thinking to funny!!! Oooooh the list could go on, but probally enough said for now. I will quote Abraxxas on "those who know, know!!!!!


LoL true enough. 

You guys come across and 5x5 tru spoke hubs yet?


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> Who asked you?


Yo mama did punk ! !!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Ferney's 60 spoke stainless set finally arrived today,after sitting at Fed Ex for 2 days past the "expected delivery date". TRADITIONALS C.C. RGV,TX


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lowrider19 said:


> 25 front spokes/50 back cross lace.
> View attachment 1133033










:thumbsup:different nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Tami said:


> View attachment 1134633
> 
> 
> WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE STEP UP TO THE PLATE: I AM LOOKING FOR A LOWRIDING RAIDERS FAN
> I don't care which model of our choice of wheels you choose, but I am dying to use this powdercoat color. I WILL DO ALL THE POWDERCOATING AND ENGRAVING AT MY COST TO SEE IT DONE. PM me if interested!!!!!


:nicoderm:


----------



## av63

Tami I'm ready to order a set of 60 fat spoke in box me to get payment info..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> Yo mama did punk ! !!!


You can be my step daddy. You could build me a tight hopper. And I'll be able to move down there :x:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

av63 said:


> Tami I'm ready to order a set of 60 fat spoke in box me to get payment info..


Message sent !!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> You can be my step daddy. You could build me a tight hopper. And I'll be able to move down there :x:


:tears: im touched (no ****)



























WAIT, WUTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

YOU MAY NOT NOTICE TOO MUCH DIFFERENCE; BUT one is a "56" cross and the other a "60" cross


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Tami said:


> View attachment 1142593
> View attachment 1142601


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

[h=2]in·no·vate[/h] [in-uh-veyt] Show IPA 
verb (used without object), in·no·vat·ed, in·no·vat·ing. 1. to introduce something new; make changes in anything established. 


verb (used with object), in·no·vat·ed, in·no·vat·ing. 2. to introduce (something new) for or as if for the first time::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> :tears: im touched (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT, WUTT !!!!!!!!


LoL :rofl:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tami said:


> View attachment 1142577
> View attachment 1142585
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MAY NOT NOTICE TOO MUCH DIFFERENCE; BUT one is a "56" cross and the other a "60" cross


Nice whls!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A PICTURE FOR TIM


----------



## scrape-it

Tami said:


> View attachment 1142577
> View attachment 1142585
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MAY NOT NOTICE TOO MUCH DIFFERENCE; BUT one is a "56" cross and the other a "60" cross


 Those look BADASS!


----------



## mr.eddie

How much 13+7 all chrome reverse


----------



## Tami at Zeus

scrape-it said:


> Those look BADASS!


Thank you for the compliment!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Pictures for Alfonso. The Beefy "60" Straight Spoke


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Tami said:


> View attachment 1147322
> View attachment 1147330
> 
> 
> 
> A PICTURE FOR TIM


:nicoderm:


----------



## H8_THIS

Do yall post to Australia


----------



## Tami at Zeus

loose_kid said:


> Do yall post to Australia


Smaller items; postal yes, wheels by freight. In fact next week Pat has a buddy stopping in from Australia that does Pontiac wheels there, I will hit him up on the latest updates regarding freight companies.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Knockoffs available with Engraving
Import style $400set. Powder Color $850set. Chrome $750set


----------



## CoupeDTS

Tami said:


> View attachment 1149146
> View attachment 1149154
> View attachment 1149162
> 
> 
> Knockoffs available with Engraving
> Import style $400set. Powder Color $850set. Chrome $750set


:nicoderm:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Also available; Your wheels in a BLACK CHROME


----------



## implala66




----------



## Lowrider19

Jason's wheels on his new '61 project in FL. 13x7 72 cross lace,white powdercoated spokes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


>


WOW, that sure is a back in the day!!!! I can't believe that spinner has hung in there for so many years!!! Is that black chrome, because for some reason I can't remember us doing the black.


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> WOW, that sure is a back in the day!!!! I can't believe that spinner has hung in there for so many years!!! Is that black chrome, because for some reason I can't remember us doing the black.


regular chrome, its for sale on eBay
http://m.ebay.com/itm/261429725527?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


> regular chrome, its for sale on eBay
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261429725527?nav=SEARCH


I'm glad that's not black chrome, I thought for a minute my memory was failing me and it really didnt look black, but you posted right under the one I had just posted of black chrome. Pheeeewww!!!!


----------



## H8_THIS

Hi pat can you do wheels similar to these and also send me a price plus shipping to Brisbane Australia. Thanks!


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIGBOO475365 said:


> how much









BIGBOO475365 Outters and Roadster Bells ready for assembly








SO OVERCAST OUTSIDE TODAY, THE PICTURE DOESN'T DO THE CHROME JUSTICE !!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

loose_kid said:


> View attachment 1150594
> 
> 
> Hi pat can you do wheels similar to these and also send me a price plus shipping to Brisbane Australia. Thanks!


MESSAGE SENT !!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Maybe a little better, some sun


----------



## BIGBOO475365

Tami said:


> View attachment 1151234
> BIGBOO475365 Outters and Roadster Bells ready for assembly
> View attachment 1151242
> 
> 
> SO OVERCAST OUTSIDE TODAY, THE PICTURE DOESN'T DO THE CHROME JUSTICE !!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

ARIZONA SUPER SHOW: FEELING BUMMED! I SO WANTED TO BE THERE: LOVE ARIZONA. Changed Chrome Platers about 3 weeks ago, because the quality was starting to be bunk, had to trash it all and start over on our orders; so we had to pass on the trip. (NEXT YEAR FOR SURES)!!!!


----------



## STYLECC61

Mister Cartoon interview with The Art of Lowriding


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> ARIZONA SUPER SHOW: FEELING BUMMED! I SO WANTED TO BE THERE: LOVE ARIZONA. Changed Chrome Platers about 3 weeks ago, because the quality was starting to be bunk, had to trash it all and start over on our orders; so we had to pass on the trip. (NEXT YEAR FOR SURES)!!!!


Well aren't you just a busy little secretary


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nisra said:


> Well aren't you just a busy little secretary


Now I can be assured at least someone's given me a job title!!! Never a dull moment with you Nisra, gotta say I kinda missed you.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

More colors to look at


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 1151274
> 
> 
> Maybe a little better, some sun


3 WHEELS COMPLETE TODAY









WHEEL # 4 the hub was sent back to be stripped, re polished and chromed because of a bur in the skin of the metal...
IF ITS NOT PERFECT; IT'S NOT "ZEUS"


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> ARIZONA SUPER SHOW: FEELING BUMMED! I SO WANTED TO BE THERE: LOVE ARIZONA. Changed Chrome Platers about 3 weeks ago, because the quality was starting to be bunk, had to trash it all and start over on our orders; so we had to pass on the trip. (NEXT YEAR FOR SURES)!!!!


ARIZONA/TEXAS/CALIFORNIA/NEW MEXICO etc,

IT WAS A MISFORTUNE WE COULDN'T APPEAR IN PERSON AT THE SUPERSHOW, usually if not just for ourselves but also on behalf of Wire Wheel King, we enjoy the pleasure of meeting you in person and having you check out our products in person.
THIS YEAR ON BEHALF OF BOTH OF OUR COMPANIES WE UNDERSTAND THE MAIN PURPOSE of Impala Magazine/OWW was there to slander the both of us and conform you to the idea that neither of our companies know how to build a wire wheel, I would say on average both our companies have been at this for approx 30 years and we most certainly do know how to build almost any type of wheel. Also stated was that OWW has worked for Zenith, WWK and Roadster, which already has been proved to be LIES.

ONCE AGAIN ON BEHALF OF BOTH COMPANIES WE APPRECIATE ALL THE INFORMATION REGARDING THE SHOW THAT HAS BEEN GIVEN TO US.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

WE HAVE 4 GOLD DAYTON "100"spoke HUBS to build into wheels $1200
ADD 30ml GOLD NIPS $360
ADD 30ml GOLD SPOKES $540


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I KNOW THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH WHEELS, BUT THOUGHT IT WAS GROCERY STORE FUNNY !!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol..


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"COPPER WHEELS" ready for clearcoat


----------



## lowdeville

Tami said:


> 3 WHEELS COMPLETE TODAY
> 
> View attachment 1158490
> 
> 
> WHEEL # 4 the hub was sent back to be stripped, re polished and chromed because of a bur in the skin of the metal...
> IF ITS NOT PERFECT; IT'S NOT "ZEUS"


These for sale or custom built for a customer?


----------



## Big Hollywood

Hey Tami - any updates on the 40-spoke cross-lace fat spoke wheels?

Those copper wheels look incredible btw


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lowdeville said:


> These for sale or custom built for a customer?


Being custom built for Big Boo !!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Big Hollywood said:


> Hey Tami - any updates on the 40-spoke cross-lace fat spoke wheels?
> 
> Those copper wheels look incredible btw


Hi Todd, 
Good hearing from you!!!! He's probally not going to build any just for stock, but he said if you want some, he will build them just for you!!!! Yeah that copper is quite cool; they were just finished and waiting for their clearcoat, To clearcoat is a MUST because if you don't they will turn green...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THESE ARE PAT'S TOYS: HIS TREASURE CHEST COLLECTING


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Dino 64

A bunch of history and I bet a story to go with each set. That is what make an item a treasure to each person. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HustlerSpank

Nice


----------



## bad idea

Tami said:


> View attachment 1160746
> View attachment 1160754
> 
> 
> "COPPER WHEELS" ready for clearcoat


I have a Cadillac with copper trim those would look good on!


----------



## Lowrider19

bad idea said:


> I have a Cadillac with copper trim those would look good on!


Yes they would!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

bad idea said:


> I have a Cadillac with copper trim those would look good on!


POST A PICTURE; I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE COPPER TRIM, specially on a Caddy. Sounds very unique!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A SPECIAL COLOR MATCH FOR MARVIN'S "94" FLEETWOOD


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MARVIN'S WHEELS LEAVING FOR FLORIDA ON MONDAY


----------



## Dino 64

Awesome work by Pat and the Zeus Team.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 1164978
> 
> 
> A SPECIAL COLOR MATCH FOR MARVIN'S "94" FLEETWOOD


Nice


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.









Paulies wheels on the way today to Brownsville Texas


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I keep missing the opportunity to get a picture of the black chrome on wheels, but here's at least a better view on something

Imagine black outter, black hub, white spokes
". " black outter, black hub, gold nips, chrome spokes; the possibilities are endless


----------



## DanielDucati

Tami said:


> View attachment 1168930
> .
> View attachment 1168946
> 
> 
> 
> Paulies wheels on the way today to Brownsville Texas


These are some good looking wheels.What did these run him? If you dont mind me asking...........


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> View attachment 1168930
> .
> View attachment 1168946
> 
> 
> 
> Paulies wheels on the way today to Brownsville Texas


The RGV getting some nice wheels......


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


> The RGV getting some nice wheels......


"THANK YOU"!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DanielDucati said:


> These are some good looking wheels.What did these run him? If you dont mind me asking...........


 MESSAGE SENT!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 1151234
> BIGBOO475365 Outters and Roadster Bells ready for assembly
> View attachment 1151242
> 
> 
> SO OVERCAST OUTSIDE TODAY, THE PICTURE DOESN'T DO THE CHROME JUSTICE !!!!









.






.






. 










Manuel's Wheels, 2)14x5's. 2)14x7's Heading to Phoenix Arizona!!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

sick wheels


----------



## Dino 64

Bad ass wheels. Great work Zeus team.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CoupeDTS

love the look of those on late 60s early 70s cars


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Bad ass wheels. Great work Zeus team.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


THANKS HENRY !!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> love the look of those on late 60s early 70s cars


BETTER YET, they're going on a "65" Impala Super sport / Can't wait to see pictures
Manuel put a lot of trust in us; on this one, he liked the mcleans w/59 caps but that set was long gone, 
We did have some old Roadster Bells and he allowed us to build him a set, sight unseen...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Tami said:


> BETTER YET, they're going on a *"55" Impala Super sport* / Can't wait to see pictures
> Manuel put a lot of trust in us; on this one, he liked the mcleans w/59 caps but that set was long gone,
> We did have some old Roadster Bells and he allowed us to build him a set, sight unseen...


:facepalm::nono: :wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Tami said:


> BETTER YET, they're going on a "55" Impala Super sport / Can't wait to see pictures
> Manuel put a lot of trust in us; on this one, he liked the mcleans w/59 caps but that set was long gone,
> We did have some old Roadster Bells and he allowed us to build him a set, sight unseen...


Well all be waitin to see it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

CoupeDTS said:


> Well all be waitin to see it


X2 can't wait to see that 55 impala or any vehicles sitting on Zeus wheels.


----------



## HustlerSpank

chevy never made a 55 impala maybe 65 ???????


----------



## 46'Areosedan

It's the "never been seen" 55 impala concept car


----------



## MinieMe209

That's the only year Impala to come with a factory stock '06 frame swap :nicoderm:. .


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I STAND CORRECTED ON THE YEAR: TYPO "1965"


----------



## Lowrider19

cashmoneyspeed said:


> X2 can't wait to see that 65 impala or any vehicles sitting on Zeus wheels.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

cashmoneyspeed said:


> X2 can't wait to see that 55 impala or any vehicles sitting on Zeus wheels.


Jason posted a couple pictures of cars!!! Jason handles the Face Book customers and it seems like the majority of them don't have Layitlow accounts; my pride and joy comes from handling the lay it low; STILL WAITING for COUPE DTS and BIG HOLLYWOOD to mount those babies up. I'm working on a set for Old School 57 / Going to be the new 1st set of "60" cross lace with Gold nips and Gold hubs, should be posting up this coming week!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Most of the wheels haven't been put on cars yet,because the cars haven't been finished,or they're headed out right now..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Nice. I'm definately liking those fat 60 spokes.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nice. I'm definately liking those fat 60 spokes.


THANKS, That means a lot.... !!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Oops,forgot one,Jose from San Diego 75 spokes.


----------



## BOUNZIN

are you refurbishing roadsters? i have my set i want redone


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

So what's the feedback on them wheels?

Need me some twenty foes!

Hundred Spokes!

:nicoderm:


----------



## R0L0

Tami said:


> View attachment 1172362
> .
> View attachment 1172370
> .
> View attachment 1172378
> .
> 
> View attachment 1172386
> 
> 
> 
> Manuel's Wheels, 2)14x5's. 2)14x7's Heading to Phoenix Arizona!!!!


:fool2:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So what's the feedback on them wheels?
> 
> Need me some twenty foes!
> 
> Hundred Spokes!
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


Awwwwwwwww; you already know "NO" 24's and we try to steer away from 100's unless by super special request.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

R0L0 said:


> :fool2:


THANKS ????????


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> are you refurbishing roadsters? i have my set i want redone


How many spokes & what series??? If you can please shoot me a close up of those spokes and nips so we can see what type you have.
THANKS !!!!!!!


----------



## AGONY

uffin:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CHECKING OUT FOR A FEW HOURS AND WE'RE TAKING THE DOG TO THE BEACH !!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Pat and Tami wheels are looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE

Any word on Zeus chips and knock offs?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

INSANE EMPIRE said:


> Any word on Zeus chips and knock offs?


Sadly to say, but still nothing yet. We do have a drawing, that for reasons I'm sure you can understand I can't post it, it's a 2 wing and I think it will be likable to most.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Jumping right back into this subject about a knockoff. Maybe some of you reading this can give me some info about molders from states that are more industrial than Calif these days. I'm not saying there's no one out here but the ones we have want you to run thousands at a time. We are a simple, hands on company and just like most everybody these days; every dollar counts.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"







.






.


----------



## R0L0

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"
> 
> View attachment 1183330
> .
> View attachment 1183338
> .
> View attachment 1183346


Hot damn those are bad as fuck!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"
> 
> View attachment 1183330
> .
> View attachment 1183338
> .
> View attachment 1183346


Nothing but thick non tapered spokes....NICE!!!!

72's must look badass up close....


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"
> 
> View attachment 1183330
> .
> View attachment 1183338
> .
> View attachment 1183346


Just need some canted k/o's and some 5.20s and ur ready to roll.


----------



## Big Hollywood

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"
> 
> View attachment 1183330
> .
> View attachment 1183338
> .
> View attachment 1183346


Those are gorgeous. Good heavens...


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"
> 
> View attachment 1183330
> .
> View attachment 1183338
> .
> View attachment 1183346


very nice keep up the good work


----------



## 62ssrag

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"
> 
> View attachment 1183330
> .
> View attachment 1183338
> .
> View attachment 1183346


Sick!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"
> 
> View attachment 1183330
> .
> View attachment 1183338
> .
> View attachment 1183346


pa's a bad man sick wheel i talk to him at pomona sunday he found some nice oldschool hub's :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Nice whls. 
View attachment 1183330
.
View attachment 1183338
.
View attachment 1183346
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THANK YOU EVERYONE !!!!!! YOUR COMPLIMENTS INSPIRE..


----------



## MR.59

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"
> 
> View attachment 1183330
> .
> View attachment 1183338
> .
> View attachment 1183346


DAMN!


----------



## R0L0

Great chatting with you today Pat!


----------



## Lowrider19

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"
> 
> View attachment 1183330
> .
> View attachment 1183338
> .
> View attachment 1183346






































:boink:


----------



## martin1979mc

:wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice work Pat.. What mil is that gold plating or is it flash?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice work Pat.. What mil is that gold plating or is it flash?


NO D.A. It's not, I wouldn't be caught dead using flash and I'm pretty sure you know that...


----------



## (801)WHEELS

Lowrider19 said:


> :boink:


:thumbsup:









can pat make them like this again?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> NO D.A. It's not, I wouldn't be caught dead using flash and I'm pretty sure you know that...


Your unbelievable.. the compliment was for Pat not you and am I not entitled to ask a simple question????
SMFH!!


----------



## Lowrider19

Jose's Fleetwood in San Diego with Zeus 75's


----------



## lone star

Gold looks very nice


----------



## implala66




----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> Gold looks very nice


I finally found a plater I'm happy with and the price not too bad compared to some.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


>


Where'd you get those hubs?????????????


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Lowrider19

Marvin's '94 Cadillac Fleetwood from Panama City Beach,FL 14x6 72 spoke cross lace,hub and dish custom powdercoated to match :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

LOL.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.









SLOWLY & CAREFULLY this wheel is coming along, almost done with the teardown.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.






.








The next decision needs to be, do you want them cleaned or rechromed.. Next time on a rebuild: best to contact directly!!! PM me, please


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 1189658
> .
> View attachment 1189666
> 
> 
> 
> SLOWLY & CAREFULLY this wheel is coming along, almost done with the teardown.


Nice work Pat..


----------



## Old School 1957

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"
> 
> View attachment 1183330
> .
> View attachment 1183338
> .
> View attachment 1183346


CANT WAIT TO GET THEM!!


----------



## bad idea

Tami said:


> View attachment 1189690
> .
> View attachment 1189698
> .
> View attachment 1189706
> 
> 
> The next decision needs to be, do you want them cleaned or rechromed.. Next time on a rebuild: best to contact directly!!! PM me, please



That's my wheel.

I'm dealing with Roadstar Robinson on the transaction with Pat so everything is all set. 

Please let Pat know I greatly appreciate his efforts.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Old School 1957 said:


> CANT WAIT TO GET THEM!!


I KNOW; I was thinking about that today, I so wished I could of gotten them on the road that one day sooner.


----------



## martin1979mc

Tami said:


> View attachment 1189690
> .
> View attachment 1189698
> .
> View attachment 1189706
> 
> 
> The next decision needs to be, do you want them cleaned or rechromed.. Next time on a rebuild: best to contact directly!!! PM me, please


 Oh round nips !! Are you'll reusing them or putting square nips on


----------



## Tami at Zeus

martin1979mc said:


> Oh round nips !! Are you'll reusing them or putting square nips on


Pat removed them with precision care so not to strip them. He plans on reusing them!!!


----------



## martin1979mc

Tami said:


> Pat removed them with precision care so not to strip them. He plans on reusing them!!!


 how much would it cost to do a set just like these


----------



## lone star

Got a box on the way .


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.






.








Pats newest protégée of a different model "60" spoke


----------



## R0L0

Tami said:


> View attachment 1191962
> .
> View attachment 1191970
> .
> View attachment 1191986
> 
> 
> Pats newest protégée of a different model "60" spoke


13x7 or 14x7? These are nice!


----------



## Old School 1957

Tami said:


> I KNOW; I was thinking about that today, I so wished I could of gotten them on the road that one day sooner.


JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS SO MUCH TO TAMI AND PAT FOR DOING AN HONEST BUSINESS. I AM ON THE EAST COAST NC TO BE EXACT AND ITS A LOT OF SHADY DEALS OUT THERE. TAMI WAS STRAIGHT UP ON TIME FRAME PRICE AND QUALITY. I AM SUPER EXCITED ABOUT ROLLING THESE 60 SPOKES AND I WANTED TO GIVE A POSITIVE FEEDBACK FOR A GREAT BUSINESS (ZEUS WIREWHEELS) ALSO WOW WHAT A GREAT PACKAGING JOB THAT IS HOW A PRODUCT SHOULD BE BUILT AND DELIEVERED!!!I'LL POST PICS AS SOON AS I GET THEM ON!!!


----------



## R0L0

Tami said:


> View attachment 1191962
> .
> View attachment 1191970
> .
> View attachment 1191986
> 
> 
> Pats newest protégée of a different model "60" spoke


what are the nuts on the hubs for? new type of locking system? looks interesting!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

R0L0 said:


> what are the nuts on the hubs for? new type of locking system? looks interesting!!









It's a different type of hub he has. It would be a great look to gold plate the lug nuts and nips


----------



## R0L0

Tami said:


> View attachment 1193010
> It's a different type of hub he has. It would be a great look to gold plate the lug nuts and nips


still need to use adapter as well?


----------



## joseph1967

I might have to change my order..........just messing around those look good...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

joseph1967 said:


> I might have to change my order..........just messing around those look good...:thumbsup:


Actually I was going to offer this idea to you, BUT because of the backspacing it wouldn't of worked for either of your cars; The biggest BS Pat can do with this particular hub is -1 3/4. But specially with your white hub it would of looked great!!!!


----------



## joseph1967

I like what I have ordered.... and thanks for all the help and information....


----------



## Lowrider19

Marvin's 14x6 Zeus 72 spoke Cross-lace with FAT whitewall 175/70/14's


----------



## 93 CADDY

Lowrider19 said:


> :boink:


 how much for a set like this but with 2 bar straight knock off ? 13x7 back spacing for a 95 caddy.


----------



## Big Reggie

93 CADDY said:


> how much for a set like this but with 2 bar straight knock off ? 13x7 back spacing for a 95 caddy.


MESSAGE SENT

Do you guys offer engraving on your wheels



bad company said:


> Can you Pm me a price for a set of those for a 69 impala , shipped to Minnesota 55605 Thanks :thumbsup:


MESSAGE SENT



Big Reggie said:


> Do you guys offer engraving on your wheels


YES, WE SURE DO: Most of my engraving is done by Frank who is L I L member 909monte88



Tami said:


> YES, WE SURE DO: Most of my engraving is done by Frank who is L I L member 909monte88


Thanks looking for 72 spoke straight lace as close as possible to the zenith wheels with the ring on the hub with some engraving on the dish for my fleetwood




Aztlan_Exile said:


> :scrutinize:



View attachment 1205754
.
View attachment 1205762




Tami said:


> View attachment 1205754
> .
> View attachment 1205762


What sizes do u offer?



KURSED1 said:


> What sizes do u offer?


13x7 only, the set above was just sold but I have 3 more chrome in stock and the 4th being built and then chromed so about a week wait


----------



## bad company

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE FIRST SET OF "60" CROSSLACE / LEAVING HERE WEDNESDAY FOR "OLD SCHOOL 57"
> 
> View attachment 1183330
> .
> View attachment 1183338
> .
> View attachment 1183346


 Can you Pm me a price for a set of those for a 69 impala , shipped to Minnesota 55605 Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Reggie

Do you guys offer engraving on your wheels


----------



## Tami at Zeus

bad company said:


> Can you Pm me a price for a set of those for a 69 impala , shipped to Minnesota 55605 Thanks :thumbsup:


MESSAGE SENT


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Big Reggie said:


> Do you guys offer engraving on your wheels


YES, WE SURE DO: Most of my engraving is done by Frank who is L I L member 909monte88


----------



## Big Reggie

Tami said:


> YES, WE SURE DO: Most of my engraving is done by Frank who is L I L member 909monte88


Thanks looking for 72 spoke straight lace as close as possible to the zenith wheels with the ring on the hub with some engraving on the dish for my fleetwood


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

View attachment 1205754
.
View attachment 1205762


----------



## KURSED1

Tami said:


> View attachment 1205754
> .
> View attachment 1205762


What sizes do u offer?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

KURSED1 said:


> What sizes do u offer?


13x7 only, the set above was just sold but I have 3 more chrome in stock and the 4th being built and then chromed so about a week wait


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider19

Apolinar's (El Poly) Zeus Wire Wheels 72 spoke straight 13x7 with Premium Sportway 5.20's,Brownsville,TX


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> Apolinar's (El Poly) Zeus Wire Wheels 72 spoke straight 13x7 with Premium Sportway 5.20's,Brownsville,TX


"WOW" Those look gorgeous !!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## implala66

Lowrider19 said:


>


Brownsville tearing it up, are the wheels all chrome, or stainless?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


>


Thats a badass Monte Carlo


----------



## Lowrider19

implala66 said:


> Brownsville tearing it up, are the wheels all chrome, or stainless?


Stainless spokes


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


>


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Lowrider19 said:


> Apolinar's (El Poly) Zeus Wire Wheels 72 spoke straight 13x7 with Premium Sportway 5.20's,Brownsville,TX


Looking good Zeus


----------



## Fleetwood94

*Doing Business with Zeus*

Got a set of 13x7 "blems" from Zeus and in my opinion they look Great! The minor blems mostly by feel are 100% acceptable as these are on my daily driver!! Went through R0L0 on here and I am 100% happy with my rims. Super Fast shipping from Zeus all they way to me in WI less then four business days and I received the rims exactly as stated. Anyone with doubts about Zeus is lost in their own world! I will be doing business again with them! Thanks again!


----------



## R0L0

Fleetwood94 said:


> Got a set of 13x7 "blems" from Zeus and in my opinion they look Great! The minor blems mostly by feel are 100% acceptable as these are on my daily driver!! Went through R0L0 on here and I am 100% happy with my rims. Super Fast shipping from Zeus all they way to me in WI less then four business days and I received the rims exactly as stated. Anyone with doubts about Zeus is lost in their own world! I will be doing business again with them! Thanks again!


Good deal bro :thumbsup: I'm glad your happy. Post up pics of them on your car bro. They set that mother fucka off!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Fleetwood94 said:


> Got a set of 13x7 "blems" from Zeus and in my opinion they look Great! The minor blems mostly by feel are 100% acceptable as these are on my daily driver!! Went through R0L0 on here and I am 100% happy with my rims. Super Fast shipping from Zeus all they way to me in WI less then four business days and I received the rims exactly as stated. Anyone with doubts about Zeus is lost in their own world! I will be doing business again with them! Thanks again!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.






.














.






.














.






.














.


----------



## Dino 64

Awesome looking wheels. Those two prong flutes remind me of my roadstars. Great memories.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 62ssrag

Tami said:


> View attachment 1189690
> .
> View attachment 1189698
> .
> View attachment 1189706
> 
> 
> The next decision needs to be, do you want them cleaned or rechromed.. Next time on a rebuild: best to contact directly!!! PM me, please


How did these turn out??


----------



## Tami at Zeus

62ssrag said:


> How did these turn out??


We will all see towards the beginning of next week; getting his new dish back tomarrow from chrome!!!


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## MinieMe209

Where's my two wing tool Tami !!?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MinieMe209 said:


> Where's my two wing tool Tami !!?


NOT FOR SALE YET, he's going to redesign it, needs to be slightly taller, I'll try and have one finished for you within 2 weeks...


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> NOT FOR SALE YET, he's going to redesign it, needs to be slightly taller......


Kinda like minieme :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> Kinda like minieme :roflmao:


:rimshot: :angry:


----------



## DanielDucati

Thoes are some sexy ass wheels!!:thumbsup:


Lowrider19 said:


> Apolinar's (El Poly) Zeus Wire Wheels 72 spoke straight 13x7 with Premium Sportway 5.20's,Brownsville,TX


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THANKS DANIEL !!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

62ssrag said:


> How did these turn out??












GOING TO BE ASSEMBLED TONIGHT !!!!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Awesome looking chrome. Can't wait to see the final product. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tami said:


> View attachment 1221018
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO BE ASSEMBLED TONIGHT !!!!!!


Nice....Roadstars are some of the best wheels ever built.....


----------



## Dino 64

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....Roadstars are some of the best wheels ever built.....


That is a low riding historical fact.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> That is a low riding historical fact.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


COMING SOON FOR "DIno 64" a set of 14x6 "64" spoke FAT DADDY'S


----------



## lone star

Dino 64 said:


> That is a low riding historical fact.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yessir


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Zeus using non tapered spokes is setting them apart from the rest in my opinion.....keep doing what you're doing Zeus wheels....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Zues using non tapered spokes is setting them apart from the rest in my opinion.....keep doing what you're doing Zues wheels....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice work boss!!


----------



## martin1979mc

:fool2::thumbsup: can't wait to get mine back


----------



## R0L0

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice work boss!!


Gotta get my Stars done! &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice work boss!!



A COUPLE MORE SPOKES TO GO.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

NEXT UP / ANOTHER "STAR" - A COUPLE MORE SPOKES TO GO

FROM THIS






TO THIS.









TO THIS.


----------



## martin1979mc

:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE

Tami said:


> NEXT UP / ANOTHER "STAR" - A COUPLE MORE SPOKES TO GO
> 
> FROM THIS
> View attachment 1222834
> TO THIS.
> View attachment 1222842
> 
> 
> 
> TO THIS.
> View attachment 1222850


How many spokes? 80s?


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> NEXT UP / ANOTHER "STAR" - A COUPLE MORE SPOKES TO GO
> 
> FROM THIS
> View attachment 1222834
> TO THIS.
> View attachment 1222842
> 
> 
> 
> TO THIS.
> View attachment 1222850


Dam, that's the way Zeus makes it happen. Quality never dies no matter how long ago it was. Awesome work Zeus Family.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

INSANE EMPIRE said:


> How many spokes? 80s?


YES, each wheel has "80" spokes !!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Dam, that's the way Zeus makes it happen. Quality never dies no matter how long ago it was. Awesome work Zeus Family.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> A COUPLE MORE SPOKES TO GO.
> View attachment 1222826


Amazing. . Looks great!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Zeus.....quality,not quantity.....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP ME ON THIS ONE; I NEED ONE EMBLEM THIS COLOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> COMING SOON FOR "DIno 64" a set of 14x6 "64" spoke FAT DADDY'S


Oh my God. With everything taking place in my world, that is amazing news. WOW. Thank you to you, Pat and the entire Zeus Family. This works out because I need to update my will and my wire wheels are going in my will. You know I am serious about what I say. Thank you again.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## R0L0

Tami said:


> I HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP ME ON THIS ONE; I NEED ONE EMBLEM THIS COLOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1224666


:thumbsup: Thanks Tami. I just need one to complete my set for my car.


----------



## Dino 64

R0L0 said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks Tami. I just need one to complete my set for my car.


Those are straight up OG and clean. Good luck.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## orlando

Tami said:


> View attachment 1215434
> .
> View attachment 1215442
> .
> View attachment 1215450
> View attachment 1215458
> .
> View attachment 1215466
> .
> View attachment 1215474
> View attachment 1215482
> .
> View attachment 1215490
> .
> View attachment 1215498
> View attachment 1215506
> .


how much for a set of the all chrome crosslace shipped to 95127


----------



## R0L0

Dino 64 said:


> Those are straight up OG and clean. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App




Right on bro. Thx


----------



## Tami at Zeus

orlando said:


> how much for a set of the all chrome crosslace shipped to 95127


Message sent


----------



## implala66

How much would Pat charge to do a set 13" Tru=Classics?


----------



## martin1979mc

Any new updates :wave:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

martin1979mc said:


> Any new updates :wave:


Just noticed this; Great minds must think alike because I just left you an update approx 30 mins ago.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


> How much would Pat charge to do a set 13" Tru=Classics?


Refurbish ???? Or hubs in stock for a brand new build???


----------



## Tami at Zeus

IF ANYONE WANTS A SET OF "TRU SPOKES"

IN STOCK I HAVE 2 SETS OF HUBS "45"SPOKE for 5 on 4.75
and 1 SET "50"SPOKE for 5 on 5


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> Refurbish ???? Or hubs in stock for a brand new build???


Using my hubs for a new build


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


> Using my hubs for a new build


Message sent


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> Message sent


Got it, thanks


----------



## martin1979mc

:thumbsup:


Tami said:


> Just noticed this; Great minds must think alike because I just left you an update approx 30 mins ago.


----------



## joseph1967

Hey Tami how much for the Tru spoke with the chevy hub...I am thinking for my 67 impala....thanks..


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

what's the best number to contact you guys


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THIS WILL MAKE SOMEONE I KNOW "HAPPY" !!!!!!!!! / will text you tracking #tonight.







.


----------



## 62ssrag

Tami said:


> THIS WILL MAKE SOMEONE I KNOW "HAPPY" !!!!!!!!! / will text you tracking #tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1231394
> .
> View attachment 1231402


Very nice!


----------



## Big Hollywood

Tami said:


> THIS WILL MAKE SOMEONE I KNOW "HAPPY" !!!!!!!!! / will text you tracking #tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1231394
> .
> View attachment 1231402


Those are gorgeous, fantastic job Tami and Pat!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Big Hollywood said:


> Those are gorgeous, fantastic job Tami and Pat!


Thank you Todd!!!! I got so excited seeing that you posted, I was hoping you finally put "your" wheels on and I was going to get to see a picture!!!!!


----------



## jay1

Some nice wheeled there for sure


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> IF ANYONE WANTS A SET OF "TRU SPOKES"
> 
> IN STOCK I HAVE 2 SETS OF HUBS "45"SPOKE for 5 on 4.75
> and 1 SET "50"SPOKE for 5 on 5


To bad the 5 on 5 are not 45 spoke


----------



## Big Hollywood

Tami said:


> Thank you Todd!!!! I got so excited seeing that you posted, I was hoping you finally put "your" wheels on and I was going to get to see a picture!!!!!


I haven't put them on yet Tami, I'm lazy and haven't painted my Impala yet (I need to figure out the perfect paint code to match the wheels). You and Pat are doing remarkable work! I love seeing the innovation and new styles of wheels/accessories.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> To bad the 5 on 5 are not 45 spoke


That is a combo you won't ever see us make. The only "45" spoke for a 5 on 5 is a safety issue


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jay1 said:


> Some nice wheeled there for sure


THANK YOU VERY MUCH; stay tuned, in the next 2-3 weeks, I've got some real cool sets going to be shipping out, some powder, some engraving!!!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> THIS WILL MAKE SOMEONE I KNOW "HAPPY" !!!!!!!!! / will text you tracking #tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1231394
> .
> View attachment 1231402


Those Stars are amazing. Like I said, "quality lasts forever." Awesome job Pat, Tami, and Zeus Family. Another happy customer.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> To bad the 5 on 5 are not 45 spoke


Kick rocks !!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

here's the rims i want to reatore


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> here's the rims i want to reatore
> View attachment 1234610
> View attachment 1234618
> View attachment 1234626
> View attachment 1234634


"GOTCHA" This is actually a real rare set, which we built with a Dayton Hub-stamped Roadster, the refurbish will look different; where as we had our own Gold tanks and it was a dipped effect covering the dimples of the dish, In the new dish, the dimples will be chrome.
I will PM you tomarrow and we can discuss the specifications that you would like.


----------



## BOUNZIN

I love my gold dimples


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> I love my gold dimples


I'll make a call tomarrow and see what I can do to make it come out perfect like that with dimples covered !!!!


----------



## joseph1967

Tami said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH; stay tuned, in the next 2-3 weeks, I've got some real cool sets going to be shipping out, some powder, some engraving!!!!!




Oh I can't wait to see the sets that you have ready soon.......how is it looking Tami.....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

joseph1967 said:


> Oh I can't wait to see the sets that you have ready soon.......how is it looking Tami.....


IT'S LOOKIN GREAT !!!!! Just left you a message on your e-mail about 5 mins ago!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MY AGENDA FOR THE WEEK







.






.


----------



## BOUNZIN

alright i'll get the tires off with in the next week or 2 and send them down


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> That is a combo you won't ever see us make. The only "45" spoke for a 5 on 5 is a safety issue


Why is that?


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> Kick rocks !!!!


Open hand slaps are coming :angry:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> Why is that?


The centrifical force of the size of a 13 inch is so great it won't hold the weight of a full size 5 on 5 car


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> The centrifical force of the size of a 13 inch is so great it won't hold the weight of a full size 5 on 5 car


Id be after 14's that's the only tru spoke for me. Id never run a 13 on a full size as to me they look stupid.


----------



## JohnnyGuam

BIG PROPS, AND MUCH LUV TO TAMI AND PAT FOR HELPING ME OUT TODAY. I REALLY ENJOYED HANGIN OUT WITH THE BOTH OF YOU, IT WAS FUN AND I REALLY ENJOYED OUR CONVERSATION TODAY. YOU BOTH R GREAT PEOPLE, SERVICE IS OUTSTANDING. TO MY BROTHA PAT, IF UR IN MY AREA JUST HIT ME UP MY BROTHA, MUCH LUV FAMILY. OH YEAH, DON'T FORGET UR CALENDAR FAMS, BUT I WILL REMIND U THOUGH, LOL, MUCH LUV


----------



## JohnnyGuam

*ISLANDERS CAR CLUB CRUISIN THROUGH SHOWIN SOME LUV TO TAMI AND PAT*


----------



## Tami at Zeus

JohnnyGuam said:


> BIG PROPS, AND MUCH LUV TO TAMI AND PAT FOR HELPING ME OUT TODAY. I REALLY ENJOYED HANGIN OUT WITH THE BOTH OF YOU, IT WAS FUN AND I REALLY ENJOYED OUR CONVERSATION TODAY. YOU BOTH R GREAT PEOPLE, SERVICE IS OUTSTANDING. TO MY BROTHA PAT, IF UR IN MY AREA JUST HIT ME UP MY BROTHA, MUCH LUV FAMILY. OH YEAH, DON'T FORGET UR CALENDAR FAMS, BUT I WILL REMIND U THOUGH, LOL, MUCH LUV


"MUCH LUV" RIGHT BACK TO YOU; LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING THE REST OF THE FAMILY/ THE CALENDAR IS MARKED; WE WOULDN'T MISS IT FOR THE WORLD. AND REMEMBER ALWAYS AN OPEN DOOR HERE, SO ANYTIME YOUR NEAR, STOP AND SAY HI!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> Id be after 14's that's the only tru spoke for me. Id never run a 13 on a full size as to me they look stupid.


"14's" will work... But since you didn't like all my TOPICS in the beginning, I'd have to charge you more: LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

PAT, STILL BUSY WORKING IN HIS ASSEMBLY ROOM







.


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> "14's" will work... But since you didn't like all my TOPICS in the beginning, I'd have to charge you more: LOL :roflmao:


Thanks. I should get a discount from you interrupting my nap at the show lol :h5:


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> Thanks. I should get a discount from you interrupting my  giving session at the show


:inout:


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> Open hand slaps are coming :angry:


Come back to L.A. motherfucker !!!!!!!! Ill make ur mama cry for u .......more than she did when u were born !!!!


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> Come back to L.A. motherfucker !!!!!!!! Ill make ur mama cry for u .......more than she did when u were born !!!!


Ill be back for new years fucker :angry:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> Ill be back for new years fucker :angry:


And I will be sure to wake you up again!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED

:rofl:


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> Ill be back for new years fucker



Same place, same time ? :naughty:


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> Same place, same time ? :naughty:


:naughty: :fool2:


----------



## lone star

Couple weeks ago i hit up tami about redishing my roadstar that was once cut for a bumper kit.. who better to ask than the original roadster crew..tami stayed in contact throughout the whole process from disassembly to hand polish gold to chrome to reassembly to truing to shipping. Wheel arrived today in excellent bubble wrap double boxes. Th wheel is like new again triple gold roadstar spare to match my set of 4. I know they didnt make alot of money off of me, if any. That tells me they love what they do. I will do business w them again. Thanks for fixing my precious roadstar!!


----------



## lone star




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Bad mutherfucker


----------



## lone star

I.cant disagree


----------



## Dino 64

Quality never dies. Awesome work Zeus Fam


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> Couple weeks ago i hit up tami about redishing my roadstar that was once cut for a bumper kit.. who better to ask than the original roadster crew..tami stayed in contact throughout the whole process from disassembly to hand polish gold to chrome to reassembly to truing to shipping. Wheel arrived today in excellent bubble wrap double boxes. Th wheel is like new again triple gold roadstar spare to match my set of 4. I know they didnt make alot of money off of me, if any. That tells me they love what they do. I will do business w them again. Thanks for fixing my precious roadstar!!


It was a pleasure from start to finish !!!! Thankyou for giving us the opportunity !!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Geeeeeeze Louise; What a day today was, I drove out to Montclair to pick up some dishes Frank just finished engraving over black powder to go with those awesome hubs he finished last week. OMG I was almost road kill 10x on the 60 FWY, semi's were out of control and taking up 3-4 lanes, I was driving between 90-95mph and cars were on my A_ _ like I was standing still, then needless to say I get there all GOOD seeing Frank and all; but I realize I have no key for my car, Pat borrowed my car last nite stuffed it in his pocket and then he loaded me up to drop more wheels off with Frank and was standing next to me when I pushed the start button, but he had my spare in his other pocket......so what a day!!!!







to go with these








BTW- That is green tape needed for clear coat


----------



## JohnnyGuam

*BIG PROPS TO ZEUS FAMS*


----------



## joseph1967

Tami said:


> PAT, STILL BUSY WORKING IN HIS ASSEMBLY ROOM
> 
> View attachment 1237058
> .
> View attachment 1237066



These wheels are looking bad ass......great job pat and Tami......


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## MUFASA

lone star said:


> View attachment 1239810


This is super clean !!


----------



## R0L0

looking good!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Last time looking like this


----------



## jay1

Just got my wheels thanks for the great work


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jay1 said:


> Just got my wheels thanks for the great work









. Looking forward to the pictures when your paint job is complete !!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MY TABLOID NEWS; IT HAS BEEN CONFIRMED AND 100% OFFICIAL, COKER TIRE COMPANY now owns DAYTON WIRE WHEELS !!!


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> MY TABLOID NEWS; IT HAS BEEN CONFIRMED AND 100% OFFICIAL, COKER TIRE COMPANY now owns DAYTON WIRE WHEELS !!!


So Daytons are now JUNK ???


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

MUFASA said:


> So Daytons are now JUNK ???


 I hope not...I'm waiting on My 14x7 100 spokes to be delivered now......the Zeus Guy in Alabama didn't have anything in stock.....and He said $1200 to rebuild My 72s......I always wanted some 100 spokes anyway ....Retro knockoffs killin $hit !!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

MUFASA said:


> So Daytons are now JUNK ???


To me it seemed like Dayton's were chinas with quality ko's.what I seen on chinas is that they have tapered spokes.which in my point of view are not quality spokes.i may be wrong,but that's just my opinion.crown,LA wires,player....they all had tapered spokes.to me the were all chinas with quality ko's...what I noticed with Zeus is the spokes.thay are thick like on Roadstars.thats what in my opinion sets them apart from the rest.again I may be wrong,but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Lowrider19

Midwest Ridaz said:


> I hope not...I'm waiting on My 14x7 100 spokes to be delivered now......the Zeus Guy in Alabama didn't have anything in stock.....and He said $1200 to rebuild My 72s......I always wanted some 100 spokes anyway ....Retro knockoffs killin $hit !!!


Yea,the wheels have to be built for each customer. Backspacing,and powdercoat/engraved/gold options are all tailored to each customer as they are built. There are 9 different spoke counts/styles,in 4 different sizes for each,with multiple backspacing options for each. For example,Pat is building an order for me with 1.75" BS for the front,2 1/8" BS rear to fit on discs up front,and skirts in the rear of a '76 Glasshouse,powdercoated hub and dish with chrome lip. Dayton can stock them because they only sell all chrome.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.






.


----------



## RobLBC

Tami said:


> MY TABLOID NEWS; IT HAS BEEN CONFIRMED AND 100% OFFICIAL, COKER TIRE COMPANY now owns DAYTON WIRE WHEELS !!!


Do you have a link to an official announcement?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

RobLBC said:


> Do you have a link to an official announcement?


NO I DON'T THINK AN ANNOUNCEMENT IS PLANNED. I JUST KNOW ITS 100% FOR SURE AND FOR THE TIME BEING IT IS STAYING LOCATED IN OHIO.


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> View attachment 1244898
> .
> View attachment 1244906
> .
> View attachment 1244914


Tami, thank you for the kind words and not forgetting those who have given their lives for out freedom and way of life.
HOOYAH 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Tami, thank you for the kind words and not forgetting those who have given their lives for out freedom and way of life.
> HOOYAH
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


"HOOYAH" for real, everyone would be THANKING the service people this weekend if they really had any idea what all is involved or how BRAVE one really must be !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Dino 64

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> To me it seemed like Dayton's were chinas with quality ko's.what I seen on chinas is that they have tapered spokes.which in my point of view are not quality spokes.i may be wrong,but that's just my opinion.crown,LA wires,player....they all had tapered spokes.to me the were all chinas with quality ko's...what I noticed with Zeus is the spokes.thay are thick like on Roadstars.thats what in my opinion sets them apart from the rest.again I may be wrong,but that's just my opinion.


It makes me wonder if people know that some rim makers use Tapered spokes. If not, like myself, then at least now they know.
Zeus Fam, thank you for using quality spokes from the Roadstar era to now.
We greatly appreciate it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

READY TO BE PICKED UP OR DELIVERED: WHICHEVER WAY MY CUSTOMER PREFERS...







.


----------



## BOUNZIN

What does a tapered spoke look like?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. The 1st spoke is a Tru Spoke
The 2nd spoke is a Roadstar Spoke
The 3rd is a tapered spoke
The 4th is also a tapered spoke
Non tapered looks like #1 & #2


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tami said:


> View attachment 1248738
> . The 1st spoke is a Tru Spoke
> The 2nd spoke is a Roadstar Spoke
> The 3rd is a tapered spoke
> The 4th is also a tapered spoke
> Non tapered looks like #1 & #2



None tapered are the way to go....


----------



## Dino 64

Excellent display of spoke and facts regarding spokes.
Thank you.
A picture tells it all.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BOUNZIN

Looks like mine are tapered. When u guys do the restore are u going to change my spokes


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Looks like mine are tapered. When u guys do the restore are u going to change my spokes


You have a Dayton hub, so it calls for the tapered spokes, but yes they will be new


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> View attachment 1248738
> . The 1st spoke is a Tru Spoke
> The 2nd spoke is a Roadstar Spoke
> The 3rd is a tapered spoke
> The 4th is also a tapered spoke
> Non tapered looks like #1 & #2


So who u got doin ur gold ? :scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MUFASA said:


> So who u got doin ur gold ? :scrutinize:


Right back to where I started with the higher prices. I feel like its a circus out there with Gold right now. I have to be sure my gold is not going to rub off or crack and I want the inside of my hubs done, not the clown look of masking the inside and then painting it with paint ( That's how so many others are getting the cheaper prices ) electroplated + paint = disaster
I like authenic 24k !!!! So in the meantime; you know what this means !!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> Right back to where I started with the higher prices. I feel like its a circus out there with Gold right now. I have to be sure my gold is not going to rub off or crack and I want the inside of my hubs done, not the clown look of masking the inside and then painting it with paint ( That's how so many others are getting the cheaper prices ) electroplated + paint = disaster
> I like authenic 24k !!!! So in the meantime; you know what this means !!!!!!


:yessad:


Im glad u dont take the cheap way out like others.....keep doin what u do !


----------



## BOUNZIN

Just dropped off the rims to get the tires removed funny tired are 5 yrs old and still got the feelers on tthem


----------



## BOUNZIN

Boxing these hope tomorrow or this weekend


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Boxing these hope tomorrow or this weekend


I'LL BE WAITING WITH OPEN ARMS, they will be beautiful when finished!!!!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Does the stamping on the dish stand for the year


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Does the stamping on the dish stand for the year


it should, it says Dot _ _ and then a year is stamped, what year does yours say?


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> So who u got doin ur gold ? :scrutinize:


Quit asking questions like you gonna buy something :angry:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> Quit asking questions like you gonna buy something :angry:


Hey, Hey, Hey; next time I catch you napping I'm going to paint your nails PINK !!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey; next time I catch you napping I'm going to paint your nails PINK !!!!!


:h5: But ur too late, he always does them pink to match his lipstick :facepalm:


----------



## BOUNZIN

here's one stamp


----------



## Lowrider19

BOUNZIN said:


> here's one stamp


 No pics,they're not showing up.


----------



## BOUNZIN

Lowrider19 said:


> No pics,they're not showing up.


doesn't work right from phone for some reason 3 more years these will be considered classics since they are from 98


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"Todd" this is the picture to show you the difference in spoke size, the biggies are what Pat is going to use for his new "30"spoke and the other beefy is what he uses for our "60"spoke.







.






.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

SEEMS LIKE I HAVEN'T HAD MANY PICTURES TO POST LATELY; AND THATs BECAUSE MOST OF OUR ORDERS ARE TIED UP IN THE POWDERCOATING PHASE, but Pat has still been staying busy with his classics and rods, and dimpling dishes for the Lows







.






.


----------



## BOUNZIN

Off to ups


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Off to ups


I'LL SEE EM SOON; AND LET YOU KNOW WHEN THEY ARRIVE!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

damn UPS did not have my size box, they gave me 2 18x18x18 wich can fit two rims each, the young kid at UPS thinks the box could hold all the weight just wondering if i should try or go to a different one and get 4 smaller boxes


----------



## Dino 64

BOUNZIN said:


> damn UPS did not have my size box, they gave me 2 18x18x18 wich can fit two rims each, the young kid at UPS thinks the box could hold all the weight just wondering if i should try or go to a different one and get 4 smaller boxes


I would not trust anything to chance and pack each wheel individually. 
That's just my opinion and what I would do if it was me.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> damn UPS did not have my size box, they gave me 2 18x18x18 wich can fit two rims each, the young kid at UPS thinks the box could hold all the weight just wondering if i should try or go to a different one and get 4 smaller boxes


Go to Wallmart, they have 14" and 16"" for like 68 cents each and dbl box each wheel. Yeah they (ups) would of preferred all 4 wheels in one box that way they're only liable for 100 bucks if damaged.


----------



## big C

Have you guys figured out what your going to do as far as k offs


----------



## baggedout81

Looking for 8 sided knock off tool.The bigger one that measures 3 3/4" from flat part to flat part on the inside. think they were also referred to as BIG hex


----------



## Tami at Zeus

baggedout81 said:


> Looking for 8 sided knock off tool.The bigger one that measures 3 3/4" from flat part to flat part on the inside. think they were also referred to as BIG hex


I think you might mean the bullet wrench, I don't even have one laying around to shoot you a picture, if you really want one I can always go pick one up for you when I'm in the area, probally within the next week or two, and as far as I can remember, I think they're under $15


----------



## baggedout81

Tami said:


> I think you might mean the bullet wrench, I don't even have one laying around to shoot you a picture, if you really want one I can always go pick one up for you when I'm in the area, probally within the next week or two, and as far as I can remember, I think they're under $15[/
> 
> Pm sent


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I think this is what your looking for ????


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> Go to Wallmart, they have 14" and 16"" for like 68 cents each and dbl box each wheel. Yeah they (ups) would of preferred all 4 wheels in one box that way they're only liable for 100 bucks if damaged.


Good looking out just left walmart with the boxes funny thing 8 boxes from Walmart cost half of what 2 boxes cost from ups


----------



## BOUNZIN

big C said:


> Have you guys figured out what your going to do as far as k offs


Speaking about knock offs do u replace them as well


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Speaking about knock offs do u replace them as well


This is bazaar, but even though we can fix up your "ROADSTARS" and make them as Beautiful as new: we don't have ANY "STAR"
Spinners; UNLESS ANY OF MY GOOD BUDDIES ON HERE MIGHT WANT TO SELL ME SOME AT A REASONABLE PRICE !!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

big C said:


> Have you guys figured out what your going to do as far as k offs


Figured it out yet-NO
Checked around-YES
Ya know, we have just about every machine necessary except a C&C and without that it probally won't happen. The checked around part/ Easy to get made here- bottom line, after that the answer is pretty much then it goes to China for mass production: And that really doesn't solve anything. There are some Maybes to that though and that is China is going to start charging about the same as the USA charges, only problem momentarily is so many USA companies had to shut down because of China, but now companies are starting to gain slight ground again, BUT not so much in CA, some of our bigger companies are moving to TEXAS and we are going to spend this next year considering doing the same thing.


----------



## Lowrider19

TX already buys more wheels than every other state......they're hungry down there.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Tami said:


> Figured it out yet-NO
> Checked around-YES
> Ya know, we have just about every machine necessary except a C&C and without that it probally won't happen. The checked around part/ Easy to get made here- bottom line, after that the answer is pretty much then it goes to China for mass production: And that really doesn't solve anything. There are some Maybes to that though and that is China is going to start charging about the same as the USA charges, only problem momentarily is so many USA companies had to shut down because of China, but now companies are starting to gain slight ground again, BUT not so much in CA, some of our bigger companies are moving to TEXAS and we are going to spend this next year considering doing the same thing.


:wow:


----------



## Someone408

just ordered mine Tami is such good help cant wait to see mine on my 62 ss...RedRum


----------



## baggedout81

Thanks Tami!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

baggedout81 said:


> Thanks Tami!!!!


My Pleasure Mark, glad I could help !!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Someone408 said:


> just ordered mine Tami is such good help cant wait to see mine on my 62 ss...RedRum


Thanks Tommy, already got your 5 hubs cut today!!!!


----------



## joseph1967

Tami and pat are super bad ass people to deal with.....cool as hell to hang out with....they made me some bitchin wheels....should have them installed Friday...I will post photos also they helped out with some knock offs and adapters.....THANKS AGAIN TO THE ZEUS FAMILY.....


----------



## BOUNZIN

4 boxes coming your way, should be there MOnday


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> 4 boxes coming your way, should be there MOnday


Oh yeah, we'll I'm going to be waiting outside and I'm not going to let the UPS driver off the hook so easy this time!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

U where right on the price to u said 106 and it cost 105.99


----------



## joseph1967

So this morning I take my wheels to get the tires installed and the guy breaks the seal on the wheels for the spokes....I called pat and Tami and after some ideas Tami comes down towards my house and picks up the wheel so pat can reseal them....NOW THAT IS. WHAT I CALL GREAT CUSTOMER HELP.......THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH FOR BEING A GREAT COMPANY TO DEAL WITH......ZEUS WIRE WHEELS TAKES CARE OF THERE CUSTOMERS...YOU HAVE MADE A LIFE TIME CUSTOMER FROM ME AND ALSO A FRIEND....THANKS PAT AND TAMI...


----------



## lone star

BOUNZIN said:


> U where right on the price to u said 106 and it cost 105.99


Tami does a good job of breaking down the pricing.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## BOUNZIN

I like to be first


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> I like to be first


As an added plus to customer service, "YOU" get to be first!!


----------



## 8t4mc

Tami said:


> Figured it out yet-NO
> Checked around-YES
> Ya know, we have just about every machine necessary except a C&C and without that it probally won't happen. The checked around part/ Easy to get made here- bottom line, after that the answer is pretty much then it goes to China for mass production: And that really doesn't solve anything. There are some Maybes to that though and that is China is going to start charging about the same as the USA charges, only problem momentarily is so many USA companies had to shut down because of China, but now companies are starting to gain slight ground again, BUT not so much in CA, some of our bigger companies are moving to TEXAS and we are going to spend this next year considering doing the same thing.


Alot of my neighbors are from cali and ny..the dollar goes so much further here in tx


----------



## Tami at Zeus

8t4mc said:


> Alot of my neighbors are from cali and ny..the dollar goes so much further here in tx


AND I THINK TEXAS COULD REALLY USE A WHEEL COMPANY!!!!


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> AND I THINK TEXAS COULD REALLY USE A WHEEL COMPANY!!!!


thirsty much secretary?


----------



## R0L0

joseph1967 said:


> So this morning I take my wheels to get the tires installed and the guy breaks the seal on the wheels for the spokes....I called pat and Tami and after some ideas Tami comes down towards my house and picks up the wheel so pat can reseal them....NOW THAT IS. WHAT I CALL GREAT CUSTOMER HELP.......THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH FOR BEING A GREAT COMPANY TO DEAL WITH......ZEUS WIRE WHEELS TAKES CARE OF THERE CUSTOMERS...YOU HAVE MADE A LIFE TIME CUSTOMER FROM ME AND ALSO A FRIEND....THANKS PAT AND TAMI...


:thumbsup:


----------



## joseph1967

Hey pat and Tami check out one of my ZEUS WIRES WHEELS....


----------



## 8t4mc

Tami said:


> AND I THINK TEXAS COULD REALLY USE A WHEEL COMPANY!!!!


Bring it..we can keep yall busy


----------



## Tami at Zeus

martin1979mc said:


> :fool2::thumbsup: can't wait to get mine back


AT THE DESTINATION OF BEING ABLE TO SEE PROGRESS







.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

bad idea said:


> That's my wheel.
> 
> I'm dealing with Roadstar Robinson on the transaction with Pat so everything is all set.
> 
> Please let Pat know I greatly appreciate his efforts.


ALMOST READY TO JUMP IN THE BOX !!!


----------



## martin1979mc

:thumbsup::nicoderm: looking good thanks for the update


----------



## BOUNZIN

According to ups rims are in Anaheim right now and will be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> According to ups rims are in Anaheim right now and will be delivered tomorrow


 on Sunday??


----------



## BOUNZIN

Oh snap today is only saturday, i thought it was sunday


----------



## Dino 64

BOUNZIN said:


> Oh snap today is only saturday, i thought it was sunday


Are those 80 spoke? Clean looking wires.
Tami, Pat, and the Zeus Family only produce quality.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BOUNZIN

Dino 64 said:


> Are those 80 spoke? Clean looking wires.
> Tami, Pat, and the Zeus Family only produce quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They are 100 spoke


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> They are 100 spoke


I have to hit the road, but just wanted to let you know, I waited and YOUR WHEELS HAVE ARRIVED and are safely locked up inside, will open later!!!!


----------



## joseph1967

My wire wheels by Zeus....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

In about two-three weeks, I will have diamond and twisted spokes available (Stainless only)


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> I have to hit the road, but just wanted to let you know, I waited and YOUR WHEELS HAVE ARRIVED and are safely locked up inside, will open later!!!!


So are they all done yet?


----------



## ABRAXASS

joseph1967 said:


> My wire wheels by Zeus....


Classy lookin.......


----------



## lone star

Tami said:


> In about two-three weeks, I will have diamond and twisted spokes available (Stainless only)
> View attachment 1270410


Oooooooooooo


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> So are they all done yet?


I LOVE SURPRISES, SO I DECIDED IM GOING TO WAIT TIL CHRISTMAS TO OPEN THEM !!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

That time frame fits my pocket book haha

Well they are going to be a nasty present for u since they are all covered in rust


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> That time frame fits my pocket book haha
> 
> Well they are going to be a nasty present for u since they are all covered in rust


Well that's still better than coal in your Xmas stocking... Anyways I peeked and opened em


----------



## BOUNZIN

Pretty bad right?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Pretty bad right?


They surely need some love !!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> Oooooooooooo


What's good is, they fit perfectly in the old ROADSTAR HUBS !!!!!!!!! Such as your 100 spoke u have


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I AM LOOKING FOR ONE "ROADSTAR" "100"spoke HUB with the ROADSTER STAMPING ON THE HUB. Even if it has no drilling and was just used for show, need one for a refurbish job !!!!!


----------



## lone star

Tami said:


> What's good is, they fit perfectly in the old ROADSTAR HUBS !!!!!!!!! Such as your 100 spoke u have
> 
> View attachment 1271162


Pic of twisted?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> Pic of twisted?


. In Two weeks, got samples of Diamond but none to give me of the twisted


----------



## lone star

My hubs are on standby...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> ALMOST READY TO JUMP IN THE BOX !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1265306
> View attachment 1265322
> View attachment 1265330
> View attachment 1265346


CHRIS, PLEASE GET AHOLD OF US, WE'D LIKE TO SHIP YOUR WHEEL BACK: Thanks!! (949)584-6821


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.






.


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> View attachment 1272658
> .
> View attachment 1272666
> .
> View attachment 1272674


Those wires look bad ass on the Impala. Plus the flute knock look perfect. Beautiful wheels. Great job Zeus Family.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## R0L0

Tami said:


> View attachment 1272658
> .
> View attachment 1272666
> .
> View attachment 1272674
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Someone408

Looks good cant wait to see mine..


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Someone408 said:


> Looks good cant wait to see mine..


That's going to be the red I'm doing for you; I think it will match real well, your thoughts??


----------



## ABRAXASS

Tami said:


> View attachment 1272658
> .
> View attachment 1272666
> .
> View attachment 1272674


Just when I get rid of all my cool ass Roadstar Knockoffs, you go and make a wheel that takes Roadstar Knockoffs


----------



## Tami at Zeus

ABRAXASS said:


> Just when I get rid of all my cool ass Roadstar Knockoffs, you go and make a wheel that takes Roadstar Knockoffs


No believe it or not that is a bolt on knock off that Pat rigged


----------



## ABRAXASS

Tami said:


> No believe it or not that is a bolt on knock off that Pat rigged


Please PM instructions on how to do that.......


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> No believe it or not that is a bolt on knock off that Pat rigged


Pat is a genius. 

That looks just like my old skool roadstar knockoff.

Awesome work.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Pat is a genius.
> 
> That looks just like my old skool roadstar knockoff.
> 
> Awesome work.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


ONCE AGAIN; AS YOU ALWAYS DO, THANKYOU FOR THE KIND WORDS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceman206

Some more ZEUS magic! A satisfied customer indeed!


----------



## Someone408

Tami said:


> That's going to be the red I'm doing for you; I think it will match real well, your thoughts??


Yes I think it will.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. TOMARROW; PAT WILL BE AT THE LA FAIRGROUND/POMONA FATHERS DAY SHOW-SWAP


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## DanielDucati

That is badass carnal!!!! :thumbsup:


iceman206 said:


> Some more ZEUS magic! A satisfied customer indeed!
> 
> View attachment 1274194


----------



## BOUNZIN

Bump


----------



## Dino 64

Clean ride. My 64 was that color with a white top and everybody in Hawaii loved the color.
Clean lines on your ride with bad ass wires, the ride is ready to roll.
Enjoy.
Great job Zeus Family.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BOUNZIN

What's up Tami have mot heard anything for a minute


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> What's up Tami have mot heard anything for a minute


I'm mad about my present, LOL- caught you up with a long PM!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> I'm mad about my present, LOL- caught you up with a long PM!!!!


What??? How could u be mad at the present? I thought all women liked gold I guess sometimes the quality of fold counts


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> What??? How could u be mad at the present? I thought all women liked gold I guess sometimes the quality of fold counts


Gold, Silver, platinum- those are all basic necessities to us-what we really like are the diamonds; and I didn't see one diamond out of 4 boxes!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

WORKING ON


----------



## Tami at Zeus

AND THESE.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. AND THESE


----------



## Someone408

Dont forget about mine...hahaha


----------



## CCC925

Tami said:


> WORKING ON
> View attachment 1292882


Nice! Tami


----------



## R0L0

looking good Tami!!!!!!!!


----------



## hd_txb

any plans on doing motorcycle wheels?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

hd_txb said:


> any plans on doing motorcycle wheels?


Back in the day we did, in the future; possibly, that is if we relocate to Texas, in the current NO, but if interested I can give you a number for Jim; who is doing motorcycle wheels currently and use to be Wicked Wire


----------



## 8t4mc

Tami said:


> Back in the day we did, in the future; possibly, that is if we relocate to Texas, in the current NO, but if interested I can give you a number for Jim; who is doing motorcycle wheels currently and use to be Wicked Wire


I know this is a long shot but do you have an idea where in tx yall would want to be?


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> Back in the day we did, in the future; possibly, that is if we relocate to Texas, in the current NO, but if interested I can give you a number for Jim; who is doing motorcycle wheels currently and use to be Wicked Wire


No heading to Texas until after I drive down and pick up my rims


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> No heading to Texas until after I drive down and pick up my rims


I think it's so COOL you're coming down here in person, we had another L I L member "Willy" drop off some wheels with his beautiful daughter from the Oakland area the other day!!! Are you just makin a day trip or are you vacationing ???? ALSO; the Texas plans, if they even happen would be a year and 1/2 away; You'll see; when you see all Pats machines and just STUFF you'll know it won't be an easy move I NEED 2-3 BIG TRUCKS to enlist


----------



## Tami at Zeus

AND THESE.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

8t4mc said:


> I know this is a long shot but do you have an idea where in tx yall would want to be?


It all depends; I'm trying to convince my chrome plater and my powder coater to move to Texas also, if they agree, then I have nothing major to worry about because in the world of wheels those are two of my biggest concerns. I'd be open to suggestions!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

8t4mc said:


> I know this is a long shot but do you have an idea where in tx yall would want to be?


When we go to the Odessa show this year, we are going to try hard to take 3 extra days and look around.


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> I think it's so COOL you're coming down here in person, we had another L I L member "Willy" drop off some wheels with his beautiful daughter from the Oakland area the other day!!! Are you just makin a day trip or are you vacationing ???? ALSO; the Texas plans, if they even happen would be a year and 1/2 away; You'll see; when you see all Pats machines and just STUFF you'll know it won't be an easy move I NEED 2-3 BIG TRUCKS to enlist


prob do just a 2 day trip with my oldest daughter ,one to pick up rims and hit up Roscoes in long beach and also a day at disneyland or universal studios


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> AND THESE.
> View attachment 1295681


Can you quote me a price for a set of 13's rev just like this, with chrome adapters, tool and gold knock off with or without chip. 

It's Just to figure out the pricing.

I know you guys dont have em righ now but a set of roadstar would do  or something else nice that you can get your hands on. Customer haven't decided yet.

Thanks


----------



## kaos283

kaos283 said:


> Can you quote me a price for a set just like this, with chrome adapters, tool and knock off. I know you guys dont have em righ now but a set of roadstar would do  or something else nice that you can get your hands on.
> 
> Thanks



Ohh and how much more for a chrome engraved ring on the hub

Thanks again


----------



## Tami at Zeus

kaos283 said:


> Ohh and how much more for a chrome engraved ring on the hub
> 
> Thanks again


2 messages sent


----------



## BOUNZIN

BOUNZIN said:


> prob do just a 2 day trip with my oldest daughter ,one to pick up rims and hit up Roscoes in long beach and also a day at disneyland or universal studios


Might add a stop at premium to pick up some 520s on the way home


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> 2 messages sent


 got em thanks, and what would the shipping be to 12919.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

kaos283 said:


> got em thanks, and what would the shipping be to 12919.


Shipping thru Fed ex, approx $265, I'm sure we could find a freight company for a more reasonable price though


----------



## lone star

Tami said:


> AND THESE.
> View attachment 1295681


Mmmm hmmmm


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> Mmmm hmmmm


YEP; Those are Eric's, of course still need to be lined up, trued and sealed, and we machined knockoffs so the Roadster emblem will fit!


----------



## lone star

THey look nice. Car is patiently waiting for new shoes


----------



## HustlerSpank

these are my set of wheels from Zeus I have nothing negative to say about this company they are one of the cleanest well built wheels I have seen in my time not to mention the good customer service I received. For you guys that are having second thoughts about a purchase from this company I say get your wheels while you can because you will not be disappointed!!


----------



## DeeLoc

Dayum, I gotta go visit and bring some $ for some wheels
Hey Tami & Pat, looks like you guys are busy! Did my presidents wheels I heard! TADOW!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DeeLoc said:


> Dayum, I gotta go visit and bring some $ for some wheels
> Hey Tami & Pat, looks like you guys are busy! Did my presidents wheels I heard! TADOW!


WAS WONDERING WHERE U HAVE BEEN ??????? JOHNNY's WHEELS ??????


----------



## DeeLoc

Tami said:


> WAS WONDERING WHERE U HAVE BEEN ??????? JOHNNY's WHEELS ??????


i've been busy working so I can buy parts to finish this car up. I only been to new year's and the legacy tour shows this whole year....
Yup JohnnyGuam's.


----------



## scrape-it

Hey Tami how hard would it be to make a knockoff style wheel in a 13 or 14 with a tru spoke lace pattern? Like this but without lugnut holes:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

scrape-it said:


> Hey Tami how hard would it be to make a knockoff style wheel in a 13 or 14 with a tru spoke lace pattern? Like this but without lugnut holes:
> View attachment 1301089


The curve to the spokes wouldn't for one thing give the wheel enough strength for a knock off style, specially without adding addt'l structure spokes........sorry bout that


----------



## ABRAXASS

scrape-it said:


> Hey Tami how hard would it be to make a knockoff style wheel in a 13 or 14 with a tru spoke lace pattern? Like this but without lugnut holes:
> View attachment 1301089


Nice idea.......


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> Shipping thru Fed ex, approx $265, I'm sure we could find a freight company for a more reasonable price though


Sent you a pm


----------



## Tami at Zeus

kaos283 said:


> Sent you a pm


OK !!!!


----------



## implala66

HustlerSpank said:


> these are my set of wheels from Zeus I have nothing negative to say about this company they are one of the cleanest well built wheels I have seen in my time not to mention the good customer service I received. For you guys that are having second thoughts about a purchase from this company I say get your wheels while you can because you will not be disappointed!!
> 
> View attachment 1298682
> 
> 
> View attachment 1298690


Nice wheels Cesar


----------



## HustlerSpank

implala66 said:


> Nice wheels Cesar


thank's man


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.






.


----------



## Dino 64

Thanks Tami and Happy 4th of July to all. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lowrider19

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/okg56j0w3500ba2/zeus_wheels.mov[/video]


----------



## scrape-it

Tami said:


> The curve to the spokes wouldn't for one thing give the wheel enough strength for a knock off style, specially without adding addt'l structure spokes........sorry bout that


 Oh well, it was worth a try lol


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> [video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/okg56j0w3500ba2/zeus_wheels.mov[/video]


THANK YOU "JAY" for making this COOL VIDEO !!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Lowrider19 said:


> [video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/okg56j0w3500ba2/zeus_wheels.mov[/video]


Awesome job and very clean ride. The rims definitely set the car off. My 64 was the same color except with a white top. 
Good choice of music also.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kaos283

Ohh yeah 2 sets in the works. Thanks Tami. Very satisfied with the customer service.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

SHIPPING OUT TO "ERIC" TODAY, WITH THE KNOCKOFFS MACHINED TO FIT THE ROADSTER EMBLEM


----------



## Mr Cucho

Tami said:


> SHIPPING OUT TO "ERIC" TODAY, WITH THE KNOCKOFFS MACHINED TO FIT THE ROADSTER EMBLEM
> 
> View attachment 1313906


They look clean nice work on he's wheels y'all did !!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mr Cucho said:


> They look clean nice work on he's wheels y'all did !!!


THANK YOU, "MR CUCHO" GREAT TO HEAR FROM YOU !!!


----------



## 62ssrag

Tami said:


> SHIPPING OUT TO "ERIC" TODAY, WITH THE KNOCKOFFS MACHINED TO FIT THE ROADSTER EMBLEM
> 
> View attachment 1313906


Very nice


----------



## Tami at Zeus

62ssrag said:


> Very nice


----------



## Mr Cucho

Tami said:


> THANK YOU, "MR CUCHO" GREAT TO HEAR FROM YOU !!!


U wellcome Tami !!! Yea I been out for a while but I'm back in here again !!!


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> SHIPPING OUT TO "ERIC" TODAY, WITH THE KNOCKOFFS MACHINED TO FIT THE ROADSTER EMBLEM
> 
> View attachment 1313906


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> SHIPPING OUT TO "ERIC" TODAY, WITH THE KNOCKOFFS MACHINED TO FIT THE ROADSTER EMBLEM
> 
> View attachment 1313906


Great looking wire wheel. Awesome work Zeus Fam.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BOUNZIN

Any tear down pic's of mine yet


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Any tear down pic's of mine yet


Matter of fact, I have a partial tear down pic, most of your spokes have been cut, he's going to get me the hubs out of them today so I can finish stripping them and then polishing them. In the stack of dishes in the pics; yours are the one on the far back right that are going to be going to chrome today. "MARTIN"- YOUR NEW DISHES ARE IN THE GROUP PIC ALSO.







.








and "HENRY" yours are there too !!!!


----------



## martin1979mc

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> Matter of fact, I have a partial tear down pic, most of your spokes have been cut, he's going to get me the hubs out of them today so I can finish stripping them and then polishing them. In the stack of dishes in the pics; yours are the one on the far back right that are going to be going to chrome today. "MARTIN"- YOUR NEW DISHES ARE IN THE GROUP PIC ALSO.
> 
> View attachment 1323673
> .
> View attachment 1323681
> 
> 
> and "HENRY" yours are there too !!!!


That is very awesome. Please take pics thru the rest if the process for my digital history of my car Please. Then u can just text the pics to me.
Thank u so much to all of the Zeus Fam. Keep up the great work.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Someone408

Any pics of mine Tami?


----------



## CoupeDTS

im trying to find the look of a certain wheel but its hard to search through all these pages. You should post up a bunch of pics of builds on your front page or have a sample post at the top of each or every other page.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Someone408 said:


> Any pics of mine Tami?












Tommy, the only pic I can give you at the moment are the 5 hubs, cut for rings. I have your spokes and cap plates at powdercoat and I have your rings and knockoffs at engraving ( which I will be going there in a bit to see how they're doing ) and your 5 chrome dishes are due back from chrome on Thursday.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> im trying to find the look of a certain wheel but its hard to search through all these pages. You should post up a bunch of pics of builds on your front page or have a sample post at the top of each or every other page.


I could always start a "NEW TOPIC"--LOL to everyone that remembers !!! I have no idea, what a sample post is ??
Anyways; I already know what you want; so pics coming up...

****** will post in a couple hours, need to hit the road before Friday traffic is a nightmare


----------



## CoupeDTS

Tami said:


> I could always start a "NEW TOPIC"--LOL to everyone that remembers !!! I have no idea, what a sample post is ??
> Anyways; I already know what you want; so pics coming up...
> 
> ****** will post in a couple hours, need to hit the road before Friday traffic is a nightmare


:thumbsup:
no new topics

that one guy in vegas that works for different hydro companies posts up his info at the top of every page, its probably a hassle but its nice to find info. Atleast just update your front page with your builds that would be fairly easy. You can edit im pretty sure, been awhile since i didnt have powers, if not i can.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

VARIOUS PICTURES OF THE "60" SPOKE


----------



## lone star

Tami said:


> SHIPPING OUT TO "ERIC" TODAY, WITH THE KNOCKOFFS MACHINED TO FIT THE ROADSTER EMBLEM
> 
> View attachment 1313906


i must say, i am very impressed with zeus wire wheel. went out on a limb and referred a friend of mine to tami. he wanted triple gold made in usa wheels. the price was fair, the quality exceptional and the customer service over the top. she kept him and myself informed every step of the way. dish punched, gold plate, chrome plate, assembled, true'd and shipped. everything packaged carefully, id recommend miss tami to anyone looking for a custom hand made wheel. the gold is nice and cheesy not yellow. infact the homie ordered an all chrome from a china distributor. as a spare and u put the 2 side by side. the china looks like polished aluminum and the zeus is glass.









they machined the spinners to fit old school eagle chip and provided backspace to clear the rear end. couldnt ask for more.


----------



## lone star

pardon the pics, the car is filthy and the wheels only had a quick rinse.


----------



## Someone408

Thanks Tami looks good so far cant wait and thanks for taking care of my buddy Robert saw him today.


----------



## EDGAR1

*My Zeus Wire wheels*

Zeus with Knockoffs.jpg


----------



## Tami at Zeus

EDGAR1 said:


> Zeus with Knockoffs.jpg


THANKS FOR SHARING EDGAR, They look great with the knockoffs, it's strange how changing up the knockoff can give it a whole different look, but in this case I like both looks!!!
When you get a chance post a picture on the beautiful car!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> pardon the pics, the car is filthy and the wheels only had a quick rinse.


THANK YOU KENNY for all the nice things said and for posting pictures for me, it was really great working with both you and Eric...
I think we need to find Eric some Blk & Gold Eagles, 801 had 3 the other day. Don't get me wrong, the gold eagles compliment the pinstripe, but I think black would make the wheels pop more.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Someone408 said:


> Thanks Tami looks good so far cant wait and thanks for taking care of my buddy Robert saw him today.


and THANK YOU "TOMMY" for all your patience; your wheels and Roberts will be amazing when done. The Powdercoat nightmare has been a challenge, I am glad to be back with my regular guy, he understands the importance of perfection to me !!!! Like I told both of you, it has to be 100% perfect, it might sound strange but I rub the wheel every nook and cranny, even where the tire mounts, and if its not baby butt smooth, it doesn't pass...


----------



## lone star

Tami said:


> THANK YOU KENNY for all the nice things said and for posting pictures for me, it was really great working with both you and Eric...
> I think we need to find Eric some Blk & Gold Eagles, 801 had 3 the other day. Don't get me wrong, the gold eagles compliment the pinstripe, but I think black would make the wheels pop more.


I have blk n chrome eagles we tried. Looked better w gold eagles. Blk n gold is prob the best option


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> I have blk n chrome eagles we tried. Looked better w gold eagles. Blk n gold is prob the best option


I completely agree


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Zeus looking good:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> i must say, i am very impressed with zeus wire wheel. went out on a limb and referred a friend of mine to tami. he wanted triple gold made in usa wheels. the price was fair, the quality exceptional and the customer service over the top. she kept him and myself informed every step of the way. dish punched, gold plate, chrome plate, assembled, true'd and shipped. everything packaged carefully, id recommend miss tami to anyone looking for a custom hand made wheel. the gold is nice and cheesy not yellow. infact the homie ordered an all chrome from a china distributor. as a spare and u put the 2 side by side. the china looks like polished aluminum and the zeus is glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they machined the spinners to fit old school eagle chip and provided backspace to clear the rear end. couldnt ask for more.


THOSE FUCKERS ARE NICE!!!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Pat, Tami and the Zeus Family hand produce quality wires each and every time.
Great work.
Texas knows quality.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. "NOVAN" This picture is for you; Your Hubs and Nips are going to GOLD tomarrow, the Rings are going to Frank for engraving. Still working on the "60" cross hubs, but both sets of dishes should be back from Chrome on Monday or Tuesday !!!!

**** "Martin" I should finally be getting your dishes tomarrow or Friday !!!


----------



## DeeLoc

wut it dew Tami!


----------



## 1970_monte

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Zeus looking good:wave:


 wht size is the back space on your back rims


----------



## 1970_monte

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> THOSE FUCKERS ARE NICE!!!!![/QUOTEwht size is the back space on your back rims


----------



## implala66

This would be cool, to make into 13x7...........


----------



## Tami at Zeus

1970_monte said:


> STRICTLY MIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> THOSE FUCKERS ARE NICE!!!!![/QUOTEwht size is the back space on your back rims
> 
> 
> 
> OUR BACKSPACING IS NORMALLY 2 INCHES; BUT WE ARE DOING A CUSTOM ORDER RIGHT NOW FOR 3 WHEELS WITH 2 INCH AND 2 WHEELS 1 and 3/4
Click to expand...


----------



## maestro_619

Looking for some cragar 30 spoke star wires, 13x7....hopefully you can help, thx


----------



## 8t4mc

What would yall charge to true 4 72 spoke wheels?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

8t4mc said:


> What would yall charge to true 4 72 spoke wheels?


Can you give me a lil more info, what are they, they've already been laced, seal need to be stripped, and last but not least, you need us to seal also ???

You know; Shipping both ways is going to be approx $300- if you're not in a huge hurry, maybe we can save you a lil and bring them back with us from our Odessa trip!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

maestro_619 said:


> Looking for some cragar 30 spoke star wires, 13x7....hopefully you can help, thx


Thought we would have one designed by now, but running behind schedule on new designs. This is the wheel; even though they don't make it any longer Crager still holds 3 grandfather patents on it. --and it's not the type of wheel you can refurbish and change the size or you will crack the hub. And at this moment I have no idea what Pats 13 inch "30" is going to look like !!!


----------



## DanielDucati

Wheels Are Badass!!!!!!Love how the OG Roadster Chips look too :thumbsup:.....just a little deeper on the lathe.


lone star said:


> i must say, i am very impressed with zeus wire wheel. went out on a limb and referred a friend of mine to tami. he wanted triple gold made in usa wheels. the price was fair, the quality exceptional and the customer service over the top. she kept him and myself informed every step of the way. dish punched, gold plate, chrome plate, assembled, true'd and shipped. everything packaged carefully, id recommend miss tami to anyone looking for a custom hand made wheel. the gold is nice and cheesy not yellow. infact the homie ordered an all chrome from a china distributor. as a spare and u put the 2 side by side. the china looks like polished aluminum and the zeus is glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they machined the spinners to fit old school eagle chip and provided backspace to clear the rear end. couldnt ask for more.


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^Those chips look familiar


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> View attachment 1335985
> . "NOVAN" This picture is for you; Your Hubs and Nips are going to GOLD tomarrow, the Rings are going to Frank for engraving. Still working on the "60" cross hubs, but both sets of dishes should be back from Chrome on Monday or Tuesday !!!!
> 
> **** "Martin" I should finally be getting your dishes tomarrow or Friday !!!


Nice !!! Thanks for the updates Tami. Great customer service


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DanielDucati said:


> Wheels Are Badass!!!!!!Love how the OG Roadster Chips look too :thumbsup:.....just a little deeper on the lathe.


On my post #2743 The Roadster emblems we used; fit in there real nice, maybe it's the adhesive???


----------



## lone star

3M dbl sided tape was used. Prob added a little thicknes


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> 3M dbl sided tape was used. Prob added a little thicknes


That could be it then, I still would rather see black with gold eagles to go with Eric's car, it would give it such a richer look; and then glue them down so they fit flush !!!!


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY

Lowrider19 said:


> A few mock-up pics.....wheels have not been trued,just laced up for mock-up only.


perfection


----------



## commondzrzC.C

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> perfection


How much for something like this black 72 spoke x laze..


----------



## Tami at Zeus

commondzrzC.C said:


> How much for something like this black 72 spoke x laze..


MESSAGE SENT !!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"MARTIN"-- GOOD NEWS; THE DISHES ARE FINALLY BACK AND THE BUILD HAS BEGUN !!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.








GOOD NEWS "TOMMY"--- WHAT DOESN'T KILL US, MAKES US STRONGER; THE POWDER IS FINALLY BACK ON TRACK and I have everything but the KO's !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"COURTNEY" and "RUBEN" - YOUR GOLD PIECES ARE IN AND ASSEMBLY WILL START SOON !!!!
****** if you notice in the picture; WE DO NOT SPRAY PAINT THE BACKSIDE OF THE HUB, THEY ARE ALSO GOLDPLATED.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.






.
















IN THESE PICTURES; I JUST GOT THE DISHES FOR "ERIC", "BOUNZIN", "WILLIE" and "NOVAN"


----------



## BOUNZIN

Ding Ding you got money, wouldn't that be cool if the computer said that like when you get e-mail


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Ding Ding you got money, wouldn't that be cool if the computer said that like when you get e-mail


YES; that would be COOL!!! From one of our other convo's, it would be cooler and amazing if a slot machine would talk to me like that.
THANKYOU BOUNZIN.


----------



## Someone408

Wowww thanks Tami they are looking good I cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> YES; that would be COOL!!! From one of our other convo's, it would be cooler and amazing if a slot machine would talk to me like that.
> THANKYOU BOUNZIN.


That's exactly why I sent the money early in the week no casino trips lol


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> That's exactly why I sent the money early in the week no casino trips lol


See, These are what I was talking about !!! (It takes, 3 days to clear, so you set me up to collect those funds on Friday) hmmmm; where shall I go first....


----------



## veterano

Tami is good people, i cant wait to see my rims, she been up date me on my rims every week, they looking good


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> View attachment 1345034
> .
> View attachment 1345042
> 
> 
> GOOD NEWS "TOMMY"--- WHAT DOESN'T KILL US, MAKES US STRONGER; THE POWDER IS FINALLY BACK ON TRACK and I have everything but the KO's !!!!!!!!


Nice !!


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> View attachment 1345130
> .
> View attachment 1345138
> .
> View attachment 1345146
> 
> 
> View attachment 1345154
> 
> 
> IN THESE PICTURES; I JUST GOT THE DISHES FOR "ERIC", "BOUNZIN", "WILLIE" and "NOVAN"


Thanks for the update Tami !


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THESE WILL BE LEAVING TODAY FOR J.R's SILVERHAWK


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. The "60"spoke Straightlace


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 1346298
> . The "60"spoke Straightlace


CLEEEEEAN!!!


----------



## martin1979mc

:nicoderm: looking good


Tami said:


> View attachment 1345018
> View attachment 1345026
> 
> 
> "MARTIN"-- GOOD NEWS; THE DISHES ARE FINALLY BACK AND THE BUILD HAS BEGUN !!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> View attachment 1345114
> 
> 
> "COURTNEY" and "RUBEN" - YOUR GOLD PIECES ARE IN AND ASSEMBLY WILL START SOON !!!!
> ****** if you notice in the picture; WE DO NOT SPRAY PAINT THE BACKSIDE OF THE HUB, THEY ARE ALSO GOLDPLATED.


Is this gold the same ad the gold for the wheels on the black Cadillac


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Is this gold the same ad the gold for the wheels on the black Cadillac


Yes it is ...........


----------



## BOUNZIN

Is it the same gold I'll be getting


----------



## Tami at Zeus

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKYOU TO "LAY IT LOW"----- AND TO SOME OF THE GREATEST PEOPLE THAT I'VE GOTTEN TO KNOW THROUGH LAY IT LOW................... ONE YEAR JUST RECENTLY PASSED THAT THE "ZEUS" thread BEGAN.....................


----------



## mrmugmenow83

Tami said:


> View attachment 1345114
> 
> 
> "COURTNEY" and "RUBEN" - YOUR GOLD PIECES ARE IN AND ASSEMBLY WILL START SOON !!!!
> ****** if you notice in the picture; WE DO NOT SPRAY PAINT THE BACKSIDE OF THE HUB, THEY ARE ALSO GOLDPLATED.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> View attachment 1349738
> 
> 
> 
> JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKYOU TO "LAY IT LOW"----- AND TO SOME OF THE GREATEST PEOPLE THAT I'VE GOTTEN TO KNOW THROUGH LAY IT LOW................... ONE YEAR JUST RECENTLY PASSED THAT THE "ZEUS" thread BEGAN.....................


Sound's like time for a year anniversary sale


----------



## memo

Do u still have the 60 spokes. Can u inbox me the price please


----------



## Raise Up

Any word on the 30 spoke wires you guys were working on?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Raise Up said:


> Any word on the 30 spoke wires you guys were working on?


Funny you should ask that last night because I just asked him yesturday AM and he said he's still working it in his head and when we get all caught up from the summer rush, he will start working on the hub....


----------



## scrape-it

Tami said:


> Funny you should ask that last night because I just asked him yesturday AM and he said he's still working it in his head and when we get all caught up from the summer rush, he will start working on the hub....


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Someone408

Thanks for the text Tami update on my wheels they look so nice I cant wait.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Someone408 said:


> Thanks for the text Tami update on my wheels they look so nice I cant wait.


Your Welcome Tommy, I'll post them tomarrow, he put them on a rack too high for me, so when he takes them down to Tru, I'll whiz by for the pic.


----------



## Raise Up

Tami said:


> Funny you should ask that last night because I just asked him yesturday AM and he said he's still working it in his head and when we get all caught up from the summer rush, he will start working on the hub....


Cool and thanks.


----------



## BOUNZIN

Someone408 said:


> Thanks for the text Tami update on my wheels they look so nice I cant wait.


Tami wheres my text :tears:


----------



## Lowrider19

The start of Courtney's 56 triple golds,and Robert's black powdercoat 72 cross.


----------



## Someone408

:thumbsup:Roberts wheels look good he cant wait to get them on his ride.


----------



## Lolohopper

Tami said:


> View attachment 1346298
> . The "60"spoke Straightlace


How much for an set of that 14x7


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Someone408 said:


> :thumbsup:Roberts wheels look good he cant wait to get them on his ride.


STREET SCENE MAGAZINE WAS JUST HERE AND PHOTOGRAPHED YOURS AND ROBERTS WHEELS !!!!!!!


----------



## Someone408

Wow that is cool and thanks for the hook up on the magazine.Guess it will be in two soon shhhh!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THANKS FOR STOPPING BY TODAY, GOES OUT TO; CAESAR(Hustler Spanks), JUAN, lil RICKY & DAD..


----------



## RobLBC

Tami you are putting out some nice wheels!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

RobLBC said:


> Tami you are putting out some nice wheels!


THANKYOU; I REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR COMMENT !!!!!!!


----------



## 93 CADDY

DanielDucati said:


> Wheels Are Badass!!!!!!Love how the OG Roadster Chips look too :thumbsup:.....just a little deeper on the lathe.


how much for a set exactly like this with the same back spacing for the rear ?


----------



## 93 CADDY

lone star said:


> i must say, i am very impressed with zeus wire wheel. went out on a limb and referred a friend of mine to tami. he wanted triple gold made in usa wheels. the price was fair, the quality exceptional and the customer service over the top. she kept him and myself informed every step of the way. dish punched, gold plate, chrome plate, assembled, true'd and shipped. everything packaged carefully, id recommend miss tami to anyone looking for a custom hand made wheel. the gold is nice and cheesy not yellow. infact the homie ordered an all chrome from a china distributor. as a spare and u put the 2 side by side. the china looks like polished aluminum and the zeus is glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they machined the spinners to fit old school eagle chip and provided backspace to clear the rear end. couldnt ask for more.


like this


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Pat and Tami you are looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmugmenow83

Lowrider19 said:


> The start of Courtney's 56 triple golds,and Robert's black powdercoat 72 cross.


Looking good Jason! And ZWW!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"NOVAN" The picture I promised you of the Gold Hubs w/Rings- The build is beginning


----------



## big C

Tami pm sent


----------



## Tami at Zeus

big C said:


> Tami pm sent


Read it this AM and just now left you a reply!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

Thanks to Tami for locating this perfect center cap for this old school bolt on i had laying around, makes a perfect hose reel :nicoderm: She identified the wheel just by looks, found the right cap/bolt and knew Im a caddy fan :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> Thanks to Tami for locating this perfect center cap for this old school bolt on i had laying around, makes a perfect hose reel :nicoderm: She identified the wheel just by looks, found the right cap/bolt and knew Im a caddy fan :thumbsup:


"WAY TO GO"(top pic) / "WISH MY GARAGE, LOOKED THAT SWEET"(bottom pic)


----------



## Dino 64

Tami is an OG Wire Wheel Lady and is always helping out everybody she can. Her and Pat are amazing people and great Americans.
Thank you for all that you do for us in the Lowriding World.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## veterano

my rims came in today, tami this is ruben from nc thank you :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Someone408

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

veterano said:


> View attachment 1376066
> my rims came in today, tami this is ruben from nc thank you :h5::thumbsup:


THANK YOU, "RUBEN"...............


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"TOMMY'S" WHEELS; ON THEIR WAY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone408

So nice I cant wait,,,,:worship:Looks way better than I expected !!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Someone408 said:


> So nice I cant wait,,,,:worship:Looks way better than I expected !!!!!


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> "NOVAN" The picture I promised you of the Gold Hubs w/Rings- The build is beginning
> View attachment 1371786


Wow !! Looking sharp  Thanks for the pic Tami  and great customer service again !


----------



## Dino 64

veterano said:


> View attachment 1376066
> my rims came in today, tami this is ruben from nc thank you :h5::thumbsup:


Great work on your frame and engine. The Zeus wires are going to set your ride apart from the others.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:

:inout:


----------



## veterano

Thanks dino 64 im building 1948 fleetline with 72 montel frame, im happy with my rims


----------



## Dino 64

veterano said:


> Thanks dino 64 im building 1948 fleetline with 72 montel frame, im happy with my rims


That's why your OG Veterano. Who would have thought of using a 72 monte frame for a 48. Very original. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A GREAT DAY IN SAN DIEGO !!!!!!!







.






.


----------



## nueve5

Nice truck and wheels


----------



## Dino 64

Clean ride and Bad Ass Zeus Wires. Perfect combo.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CoupeDTS

Im thinking about getting knockoffs. Whats available out there. I like 2 wing and chip inserts


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.


































"MARTIN'S" SHINING "STAR's" READY TO GO HOME !!!!!!


Oooooops on the photo posting!


----------



## martin1979mc

Tami said:


> View attachment 1385001
> View attachment 1385009
> .
> View attachment 1385017
> 
> 
> View attachment 1385025
> View attachment 1385041
> View attachment 1385041
> View attachment 1385041
> 
> 
> "MARTIN'S" SHINING "STAR's" READY TO GO HOME !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oooooops on the photo posting!


 wow they look beautiful&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## lone star

are round nipples available now....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> are round nipples available now....


"NO"- couldn't get enough bites on that; so just refurbished, but they come out real nice!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I HAVE AN EXTRA SET OF 13X7 "60"spoke crosslace up for grabs if anyone needs them for VEGAS !!!







.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## kaos283

Does this means my set is done  ?


----------



## commondzrzC.C

kaos283 said:


> Does this means my set is done  ?


How much for something like this


----------



## Tami at Zeus

kaos283 said:


> Does this means my set is done  ?


It does mean that, both of your sets are in line right now to be trued and sealed. I'll be in touch with you tomarrow, to talk about the tires and mounting!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

commondzrzC.C said:


> How much for something like this


MESSAGE SENT !!!


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> It does mean that, both of your sets are in line right now to be trued and sealed. I'll be in touch with you tomarrow, to talk about the tires and mounting!!!!


Cool !


----------



## mr.lennyr

56 CROSSLACE FAT SPOKE. GREAT PRODUCT! GREAT SERVICE! PLEASURE DOING BUISNESS WITH ZEUS WIRE WHEEL[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## mr.lennyr




----------



## mr.lennyr

PLENTY OF CLEARANCE IN THE REAR WITH THE 2 INCH BACK SPACING


----------



## mr.lennyr

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Dino 64

mr.lennyr said:


> 56 CROSSLACE FAT SPOKE. GREAT PRODUCT! GREAT SERVICE! PLEASURE DOING BUISNESS WITH ZEUS WIRE WHEEL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> View attachment 1390729


Bad ass truck with bad ass Zeus wires. Those fat spoke WIRES set them apart from others.
Great Job. HOOYAH


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lone star

Man thebtruckis badass. I been wanting one


----------



## My1963Impala

mr.lennyr said:


> 56 CROSSLACE FAT SPOKE. GREAT PRODUCT! GREAT SERVICE! PLEASURE DOING BUISNESS WITH ZEUS WIRE WHEEL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> View attachment 1390729


What a very nice truck you've got over there - Great job!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Dino 64 said:


> Bad ass truck with bad ass Zeus wires. Those fat spoke WIRES set them apart from others.
> Great Job. HOOYAH
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



X78.....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> X78.....


BTW; How's your car coming along ????


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tami said:


> BTW; How's your car coming along ????


Slowly but surely.....audio system and hydraulic set up almost complete....getting a 350 engine block soon....


----------



## ABRAXASS

mr.lennyr said:


> 56 CROSSLACE FAT SPOKE. GREAT PRODUCT! GREAT SERVICE! PLEASURE DOING BUISNESS WITH ZEUS WIRE WHEEL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> View attachment 1390729


Bad Ass......


----------



## Tami at Zeus

For "Kaos283" to view







.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## kaos283

for Tami


----------



## lone star

Whats goin on here


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> Whats goin on here


You mean the pictures ????? I needed to show the difference on the center bore of adapters if we cut them 5 on 4.25 and the other picture to me was to show me some spacers, he would like me to pick up for him...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

GETTING READY TO LEAVE FOR "kaos283"..............


----------



## Someone408

My 72 made from Tami and Pat,such great customer service and beautiful wheels.Would recommend to everyone great people and wheels.I will add more pics when I clean her up.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Someone408 said:


> View attachment 1405426
> View attachment 1405434
> View attachment 1405442
> My 72 made from Tami and Pat,such great customer service and beautiful wheels.Would recommend to everyone great people and wheels.I will add more pics when I clean her up.



THANKYOU THANKYOU, "TOMMY"


----------



## nueve5

Very nice wheels


Tami said:


> GETTING READY TO LEAVE FOR "kaos283"..............
> 
> View attachment 1404618
> View attachment 1404626
> View attachment 1404634
> 
> 
> View attachment 1404642
> View attachment 1404650
> View attachment 1404658


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> GETTING READY TO LEAVE FOR "kaos283"..............
> 
> View attachment 1404618
> View attachment 1404626
> View attachment 1404634
> 
> View attachment 1404642
> View attachment 1404650
> View attachment 1404658


The wheels look beautiful and I must say the customer service is the best I've seen. Tami went way out of her way to make sure every details was look upon. AND more. Thanks again Tami !


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> GETTING READY TO LEAVE FOR "kaos283"..............
> 
> View attachment 1404618
> View attachment 1404626
> View attachment 1404634
> 
> 
> View attachment 1404642
> View attachment 1404650
> View attachment 1404658









.






.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Got anypics of cross lace wheels all chrome with gold spokes?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Got anypics of cross lace wheels all chrome with gold spokes?


NO, I WISH I DID; THAT WOULD LOOK GREAT !!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Tami said:


> NO, I WISH I DID; THAT WOULD LOOK GREAT !!!!!


Me too lol


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> View attachment 1406882
> .
> View attachment 1406890
> .
> View attachment 1406898


Nice !!! Good job on the strapping


----------



## Tami at Zeus

kaos283 said:


> Nice !!! Good job on the strapping


We sure aren't going to win any "Going GREEN" awards with all that plastic wrap, hope you have some good scissors!!!


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

Hello, I see that you offered some 60 spoke cross laced rims. 
I am interested in knowing the cost of either the 60 or 72 spoke cross laced rims all chrome.
Also they are going on a Big body Cadillac.


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Coupe are those 14s


----------



## RobLBC

CoupeDTS said:


>


205/75r14's? Why such a big tire?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Big 60s cadillac just a cruiser


----------



## 454SSallday

Did my first transaction with Tami .. Everything went perfect best customer service I've ever had. Will be doing business with you in the future forsure!!! Great customer service and super fast shipping !


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


:inout:


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> :inout:


:ugh:


----------



## kaos283

Tami said:


> View attachment 1406882
> .
> View attachment 1406890
> .
> View attachment 1406898


Shipment was delivered on friday with no issue whatsoever. Thanks again Tami Great packaging. Very impressed !!!


----------



## nisra

Someone408 said:


> View attachment 1405426
> View attachment 1405434
> View attachment 1405442
> My 72 made from Tami and Pat,such great customer service and beautiful wheels.Would recommend to everyone great people and wheels.I will add more pics when I clean her up.


Nice looking rims. 








No seriously...


----------



## gorila

how much for all chrome 100 spokes 14x7


----------



## Tami at Zeus

nisra said:


> Nice looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously...


"WOW" THANKYOU !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

gorila said:


> how much for all chrome 100 spokes 14x7


Message sent


----------



## My1963Impala

What's the current price for a set of chrome 13x7 reverse w/ Dayton backspacing, and 72 spoke in either straight or cross lace w/ all accessories shipped to FL? The spokes can be either stainless steel or chrome plated. Thank you.


----------



## My1963Impala

Also, do you use cast or forged hubs, and why?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

My1963Impala said:


> Also, do you use cast or forged hubs, and why?


I needed help on this answer; so here is what Pat said about it, he thinks forged is the best because forging stretches without fracturing...


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> "WOW" THANKYOU !!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't let it go to your head now.....






















:biggrin:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. "75" spoke ready for "Willy"


----------



## Dino 64

Good looking wheel and chrome


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 1426026
> .


Badassssss! !! !


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> View attachment 1426026
> .


Top Notch. Great work team Zeus 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

WE ARE GEARING UP AND GETTING READY FOR THE ODESSA TEXAS LOWRIDER SHOW / THIS YEAR JOINING US WILL BE "PREMIUM SPORTWAY",

IT'S A GOOD TIME TO GET YOUR CUSTOM ORDERS IN AND SAVE SOME BIG BUCKS ON SHIPPING!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


>


:inout:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"100"spoke pictures for Ricky
*the pic with the girls, it's the black dish on right
*the pic with the guys in red shirts, it's the white dish


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MUFASA said:


> :inout:














































































:scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


:scrutinize:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A FEW PICS FROM THE CORONA CA. CAR SHOW TODAY / SWELTERING WEATHER, glare of the sun from every direction...


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY

Tami said:


> View attachment 1426026
> .


Can't wait to mount them


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> Can't wait to mount them


nice wheels


----------



## Dino 64

Tami, thanks for the great pics of the the rides.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Someone408

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOTH "60" SPOKES


----------



## Dino 64

Gorgeous wires. Zeus never stops on quality and originality. Fat 60s all the way.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"LOCALS"---- THERE'S A CAR SHOW; at 6201 Lincoln Ave in BUENA PARK @ IMPERIAL BURGER
5PM-9:30PM 
It's a CANCER FUNDRAISER for IRENE WOOD / Hope to see some of you there!!!!
By EMOTIONS CAR CLUB


----------



## RobLBC

Tami, what is the backspace of your 15x8 reverse and do you have 6 lug adapters with an oversize bore.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

IT WAS A GREAT SHOW THAT EMOTIONS CAR CLUB PUT ON AND A GOOD NIGHT !!!!


----------



## funky 69

Zeus wire wheels just want to say u guys put out great product and give great customer service good lookin out


----------



## Tami at Zeus

RobLBC said:


> Tami, what is the backspace of your 15x8 reverse and do you have 6 lug adapters with an oversize bore.


It would be a 4inch backspace / and yes !!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

LOOKING GOOD ZEUS !!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

Tami said:


> I HAVE AN EXTRA SET OF 13X7 "60"spoke crosslace up for grabs if anyone needs them for VEGAS !!!
> 
> View attachment 1387017
> .
> View attachment 1387033


Price?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

IM NOT MENTIONING NAMES HERE; BUT HERE'S SOME DRILLING WORK THAT A LOCAL GARAGE BUILDER HAS DONE AND SOMEBODY'S FAVORITE MIDDLE MAN SELLS.....JUST FOOD FOR THOUGHT. CONSUMERS NEED TO BE WARY, THIS PROBALLY COULD OF BEEN PASSED OFF AS AN AUTHENIC TRU SERIES.............ALSO; THERE IS ALOT OF OG AUTHENIC STAMPING ON DAYTON'S AND ZENITHS, BUT ALOT OF FAKE STAMPS ALSO (OG ZENITHS STOPPED BEING PRODUCED IN 2007) IF YOU DON'T KNOW FOR SURE! ASK SOMEONE, THERE ARE ALOT OF SMART, HELPFUL GUYS ON THESE THREADS.....

**THE HOLES DON'T LINE UP


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> IM NOT MENTIONING NAMES HERE; BUT HERE'S SOME DRILLING WORK THAT A LOCAL GARAGE BUILDER HAS DONE AND SOMEBODY'S FAVORITE MIDDLE MAN SELLS.....JUST FOOD FOR THOUGHT. CONSUMERS NEED TO BE WARY, THIS PROBALLY COULD OF BEEN PASSED OFF AS AN AUTHENIC TRU SERIES.............ALSO; THERE IS ALOT OF OG AUTHENIC STAMPING ON DAYTON'S AND ZENITHS, BUT ALOT OF FAKE STAMPS ALSO (OG ZENITHS STOPPED BEING PRODUCED IN 2007) IF YOU DON'T KNOW FOR SURE! ASK SOMEONE, THERE ARE ALOT OF SMART, HELPFUL GUYS ON THESE THREADS.....
> 
> **THE HOLES DON'T LINE UP
> View attachment 1442881
> View attachment 1442889
> View attachment 1442897


How much shipped to 95206?


----------



## CoupeDTS

66lacvilleridinogzeus


----------



## 96caddyfleet

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...1404658d1410303316-zeus-wire-wheels-image.jpg how much for a set of this 14x7 shipped 67801 kansas


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> How much shipped to 90210?


:burn:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CoupeDTS said:


> 66lacvilleridinogzeus


Niiiice


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

CoupeDTS said:


> 66lacvilleridinogzeus


Classy


----------



## Tami at Zeus

WE HAVE A SET OF 14x7 "45" SPOKE, AUTHENIC-REFURBISHED "TRU SPOKE" 5 on 4.5-4.75 $1450


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Real nice


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> WE HAVE A SET OF 14x7 "45" SPOKE, AUTHENIC-REFURBISHED "TRU SPOKE" 5 on 4.5-4.75 $1450
> 
> View attachment 1444633
> View attachment 1444641


Nice


----------



## debo67ss

Tami said:


> WE HAVE A SET OF 14x7 "45" SPOKE, AUTHENIC-REFURBISHED "TRU SPOKE" 5 on 4.5-4.75 $1450
> 
> View attachment 1444633
> View attachment 1444641


How much if i have 4 cores exchange


----------



## Tami at Zeus

debo67ss said:


> How much if i have 4 cores exchange


Since you're only a hop/skip away from our shop; why don't you stop by and let us see your cores, it's hard to answer your question site unseen. Call or text me (949) 584-9013 or (949)584-6821


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> :burn:


I do not live there !!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe90210 said:


> I do not live there !!!!!


Are u sure :squint:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Here's a little story from the Pomona swap meet as we were there this weekend looking for authenic cores. Pat saw saw wires and he asked out his window if they were Chinas-- The guy (of course, not knowing Pat) said NO; Full on American, so Pat asked how much; he said $900 so Pat got out of the car to take a look and then got back into the car and drove on. Then I asked, what were they; his answer: FULL on CHINA.........


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Dino 64

That's why people should just stick with the experts that have been doing wires for three decades, Pat and Tami, formerly Roadster now Zeus.
Keep up the great work Zeus.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CoupeDTS

Emblems look good on any wheel


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> That's why people should just stick with the experts that have been doing wires for three decades, Pat and Tami, formerly Roadster now Zeus.
> Keep up the great work Zeus.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


THANKYOU "DINO 64" for the vote of Confidence!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CoupeDTS said:


> Emblems look good on any wheel


They sure do; don't they??? We'll get em on there somehow!!!


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

Tami said:


> WE HAVE A SET OF 14x7 "45" SPOKE, AUTHENIC-REFURBISHED "TRU SPOKE" 5 on 4.5-4.75 $1450
> 
> View attachment 1444633
> View attachment 1444641


those are fucking beautiful


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> those are fucking beautiful


----------



## Tami at Zeus

**** JASON MANNING WILL NO LONGER BE ASSOCIATED WITH ZEUS WIRE WHEELS ****


----------



## Lowrider19

Because I called you "Cray-cray"......did you read the whole conversation? Whatever little rat went running and telling you that left out the part where we were talking good about you. I don't know how people do it over there,but here,a person that's there from the beginning and believes in you is someone to hold on to. I think "LOYALTY" is the word.-Jason


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> Because I called you "Cray-cray"......did you read the whole conversation? Whatever little rat went running and telling you that left out the part where we were talking good about you. I don't know how people do it over there,but here,a person that's there from the beginning and believes in you is someone to hold on to. I think "LOYALTY" is the word.-Jason


Actually; the cray cray, had slipped my mind. To the people who have no idea what this is about, Facebook is worldwide, considering we are the owners of "ZEUS" Pat asked Jason for the password to make some changes; this is how the request is turning out......


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:



:drama:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## LUVMYDROPS

Tami said:


> AND THESE.
> View attachment 1295681


Price on set of 14x7


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^ was tht???


----------



## MR.559

Looks like engraved bike mirrors


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> View attachment 1453393


Actually I have no idea what those items are. I posted it to give a customer an idea of what his hubs are going to look like!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

UP FOR GRABS, Getting ready to refurbish "45"spoke Crosslace "TRU SPOKE" hubs/ 5 on 4.5-5 on 4.75 - 13 or 14 inch $1450


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice selection Zeus WW


----------



## jayteenaz

Hey Tami is the Tru Ray pic the new Baby Ray hub?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jayteenaz said:


> Hey Tami is the Tru Ray pic the new Baby Ray hub?


NOT YET, All the rolling should be done, I'm hoping the beginning of next week!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wave:


----------



## nisra

Can i get some Bronco themed rims? Peyton Manning is my favorite


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## MUFASA

nisra said:


> Can i get some 14" dildo style spokes ? Theyre my favorite :tongue:


Yeah, im sure Tami can do those for u in blk :ugh:


----------



## nisra

MUFASA said:


> Yeah, im sure Tami can do those for u in blk :ugh:


Scar gon get you bessh :machinegun:


----------



## MUFASA

nisra said:


> Im gon get you bessh  :tongue:


No thanks !


----------



## nisra

MUFASA said:


> No thanks !


Lame...


----------



## MUFASA

nisra said:


> Lame...


Go fuck ur mama !


----------



## maestro_619

need a set of 13x7...5 wheels with caps. price please to 92154


----------



## Tami at Zeus

maestro_619 said:


> need a set of 13x7...5 wheels with caps. price please to 92154


Message sent


----------



## chucky

Hey how doing. Need some help and info. I recently bought 13x7 n 13x5 roadsters i want 13x7 all around. What are my options 619 534 7671 call or txt. I can send pics if needed. Thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

All chrome 72 straight lace$$$ how much


----------



## jayteenaz

*HUB DIFFERENCE?*

I NOTICED THE HUBS ARE DIFFERENT, IM NOT TALKING ABOUT THE CAPS. ANY INPUT?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jayteenaz said:


> I NOTICED THE HUBS ARE DIFFERENT, IM NOT TALKING ABOUT THE CAPS. ANY INPUT?


LEFT SIDE: SHARPE WIRE. RIGHT SIDE: CORVETTE WHEEL


----------



## cheloRO75

commondzrzC.C said:


> How much for something like this


X2 something similar ... i sent you a text... 5 min ago


----------



## Tami at Zeus

IT WAS A GREAT FUNDRAISER "DECENTES" CAR CLUB PUT TOGETHER FRIDAY NIGHT - SUPER TURN OUT / SOME OF THE PICS THOUGH, DIDNT TURN OUT BECAUSE OF THE BACKGROUND LIGHTS UP ABOVE.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

.


----------



## Dino 64

Thank u Tami and Pat


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AGCutty

SAVE THE DATE ...DEC 13TH AT LEROY PARK , IN THE CITY OF GUADALUPE CA, COME OUT & HELP US SUPPORT THE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB WITH THERE CHRISTMAS PRESENTS & PROGRAM THIS YEAR , WE GOT DJ ICON WITH THE SOUNDS , 50/50 RAFFLE , VENDERS , WE GOT BBQ CHICKEN ,BEANS ,RICE & BREAD PLATES FOR 5 BUCKS , WERE GONA RAFFLE OFF DINNERS , FOOD , ECT DONATED BY LOCAL MERCHANTS & RESTAURANTS , WE GOT 1ST , 2ND , 3RD, PLACE TROPHIES IN 18 CLASSES , WE GOT BEST OF SHOW , BEST BOMB ,BEST TRUCK , BEST BIKE ,MOST CLUB MEMBERS , FARTHEST DISTANCE ...& SOME OF THE BADDEST RIDES COMING TO SHOW OFF..WE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS COME HELP US SUPPORT THE KIDS THIS YEAR , THANK YOU !!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

IT TURNED OUT TO BE A 24 HOUR ROADTRIP; BUT WE MADE IT AND ARE HERE IN ODESSA TEXAS; This year it's about 78 degrees.

Can save you shipping; if anyone here in Texas needs a refurbish job or if you have some old loose TRUSPOKE, TRURAY or TRUCLASSIC Hubs you might like to sell!!!!!

SHOW HOURS: SATURDAY 3:00-MIDNIGHT / SUNDAY 11:00-6:00

***** DON'T FORGET TO ENTER THE ONE DOLLAR DRAWING !!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Dino 64

Awesome pics of an awesome Bomb. Gorgeous vehicle. Much attention all to detail. 
Zeus and Premium looking good.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KLIQUE64

Tami said:


> View attachment 1470682
> View attachment 1470690
> View attachment 1470698
> View attachment 1470706


still have the old roadsters i bought from ray back in the day lookin good Thanks Tami


----------



## Tami at Zeus

HERE IS A PICTURE OF OUR WINNER FOR THE $ONE DOLLAR WHEEL DRAWING AND THE WHEELS THAT HE CHOSE !!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

HERE IS AN UP AND COMING PIC OF A "60" CROSSLACE WE WILL BE BUILDING; THE ARTIST 
IS SAM SALAZAR FROM TEXAS (806)283-5746


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> View attachment 1487714
> View attachment 1487746
> View attachment 1487754
> 
> 
> View attachment 1487762
> HERE IS AN UP AND COMING PIC OF A "60" CROSSLACE WE WILL BE BUILDING; THE ARTIST
> IS SAM SALAZAR FROM TEXAS (806)283-5746


:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Thanks for the Tru Spokes Pat and Tami! Happy Thanksgiving!
John


----------



## Big Hollywood

Happy Thanksgiving Pat and Tami! I'll be in touch in the coming months for another set of wheels! 
-TJ


----------



## Dino 64

Happy Thanksgiving Tami and Pat.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT DAY







HANGING WITH FRIENDS & FAMILY!!


----------



## De Lo Mas Bajo

Any warranty on wire wheels?


----------



## kaos283

Hi Tami,

Got my part today  thanks again. Great customer service !


----------



## Tami at Zeus

kaos283 said:


> Hi Tami,
> 
> Got my part today  thanks again. Great customer service !


THANKYOU SO MUCH FOR LETTING ME KNOW !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

De Lo Mas Bajo said:


> Any warranty on wire wheels?


BASICALLY YES; THERE IS A ONE YEAR WORKMANSHIP WARRANTY, and sometimes longer depending on the issue/ it does not cover abuse or neglect


----------



## 925rider

Tami said:


> BASICALLY YES; THERE IS A ONE YEAR WORKMANSHIP WARRANTY, and sometimes longer depending on the issue/ it does not cover abuse or neglect


Is there a warranty that covers a 1/8 inch of silicone squezzing out threw the most of the nipples and them being so out of tru that they wont balance on a set of trus that you rebuilt for a club member


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Tami said:


> I HAVE AN EXTRA SET OF 13X7 "60"spoke crosslace up for grabs if anyone needs them for VEGAS !!!
> 
> View attachment 1387017
> .
> View attachment 1387033


how much for a set of 5 with black nips, black hub, 2 bar straight knockoff with black chevy chips, and premium sportway 5.20's shipped to VA 23116

Thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

925rider said:


> Is there a warranty that covers a 1/8 inch of silicone squezzing out threw the most of the nipples and them being so out of tru that they wont balance on a set of trus that you rebuilt for a club member


ABSOLUTLY: YOUR CLUB MEMBER SHOULD OF CALLED (949)584-6821**(949)584-6821**(949584-6821
BETTER YET PM me the name and # of your club member, so we can contact him. I have no record of sending any Tru's to the Bay Area so I can't contact him. We did have some issues with the silicone when CA had some high humidity; mostly the seals weren't drying, I haven't heard about nip leakage but as for the out of round, we Tru our wheels on a balancing machine so it would be very rare to have 4 that are out of round.


----------



## HustlerSpank

ttt


----------



## lomax108

Tami said:


> If your looking for good quality rims look no further
> I have everything you are looking for just call me
> (949) 584-6821 pat thankyou


 how do I go by getting some maroon and chrome dayton 14x7 rev for my olds how much and hook me up wit a number


----------



## jrod6676

Tami said:


> Message sent


price


----------



## RobLBC

lomax108 said:


> how do I go by getting some maroon and chrome dayton 14x7 rev for my olds how much and hook me up wit a number


You are going to need 14x6 reverse for the rear if you are going to run those skirts.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jrod6676 said:


> price


Jrod6676-- I'm lost as to which ones you wanted a price for ????


----------



## Tami at Zeus

RobLBC said:


> You are going to need 14x6 reverse for the rear if you are going to run those skirts.


Thanks RobLBC !!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THE BEGINNING OF THE MAKING OF OUR "ZEUS" "BABYRAY" !!!!
HUBS ARE MADE FROM SCRATCH-IN HOUSE


----------



## RobLBC

Tami said:


> View attachment 1503522
> View attachment 1503530
> View attachment 1503538
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503546
> View attachment 1503554
> View attachment 1503562
> 
> 
> THE BEGINNING OF THE MAKING OF OUR "ZEUS" "BABYRAY" !!!!
> HUBS ARE MADE FROM SCRATCH-IN HOUSE


Very nice, what will the caps look like?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

RobLBC said:


> Very nice, what will the caps look like?


Not making our own caps / these are to fit the hex cap or "59"spinner cap


----------



## D.Griego

Tami said:


> View attachment 1503522
> View attachment 1503530
> View attachment 1503538
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503546
> View attachment 1503554
> View attachment 1503562
> 
> 
> THE BEGINNING OF THE MAKING OF OUR "ZEUS" "BABYRAY" !!!!
> HUBS ARE MADE FROM SCRATCH-IN HOUSE


:thumbsup:


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Will you be building any straight laces ? What sizes ? Price ?


Tami said:


> View attachment 1503522
> View attachment 1503530
> View attachment 1503538
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503546
> View attachment 1503554
> View attachment 1503562
> 
> 
> THE BEGINNING OF THE MAKING OF OUR "ZEUS" "BABYRAY" !!!!
> HUBS ARE MADE FROM SCRATCH-IN HOUSE


----------



## Tami at Zeus

72BOATTAIL said:


> Will you be building any straight laces ? What sizes ? Price ?


YES; The straight laces are almost complete, and the pics will be coming up hopefully by next week. They will be $1350 and that includes the "59" cap set up. 13 or 14 inch Rev


----------



## jar079

Tami said:


> View attachment 1503522
> View attachment 1503530
> View attachment 1503538
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503546
> View attachment 1503554
> View attachment 1503562
> 
> 
> THE BEGINNING OF THE MAKING OF OUR "ZEUS" "BABYRAY" !!!!
> HUBS ARE MADE FROM SCRATCH-IN HOUSE



:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Tami said:


> View attachment 1503522
> View attachment 1503530
> View attachment 1503538
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503546
> View attachment 1503554
> View attachment 1503562
> 
> 
> THE BEGINNING OF THE MAKING OF OUR "ZEUS" "BABYRAY" !!!!
> HUBS ARE MADE FROM SCRATCH-IN HOUSE


:thumbsup:how bout now you fake mtfckrs out there make this in your garage ????????pat is a bad bad man can't wait for this to come out.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 1503522
> View attachment 1503530
> View attachment 1503538
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503546
> View attachment 1503554
> View attachment 1503562
> 
> 
> THE BEGINNING OF THE MAKING OF OUR "ZEUS" "BABYRAY" !!!!
> HUBS ARE MADE FROM SCRATCH-IN HOUSE












Baddasss!!! 
Keep up the great work Pat your the man:thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up

Any new news on your 30 spoke Wire Wheels?


----------



## RobLBC

Tami said:


> Not making our own caps / these are to fit the hex cap or "59"spinner cap


Will they fit a McLean cap?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lomax108 said:


> how do I go by getting some maroon and chrome dayton 14x7 rev for my olds how much and hook me up wit a number


----------



## Tami at Zeus

RobLBC said:


> Will they fit a McLean cap?


You caught me off guard with this one; but here's what Pat told me, that particular set in the pics, the answer would be NO- BUT since he only builds custom orders he said at order time, you need to tell us what you would like them to fit, in other words, he can build them to take "59" caps, fit McLean caps, Roadster, etc !!!!


----------



## RobLBC

Tami said:


> You caught me off guard with this one; but here's what Pat told me, that particular set in the pics, the answer would be NO- BUT since he only builds custom orders he said at order time, you need to tell us what you would like them to fit, in other words, he can build them to take "59" caps, fit McLean caps, Roadster, etc !!!!


Now we are talking, nice work.


----------



## solid citizen

Tami said:


> YES; The straight laces are almost complete, and the pics will be coming up hopefully by next week. They will be $1350 and that includes the "59" cap set up. 13 or 14 inch Rev


What will the spoke count be on those?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

solid citizen said:


> What will the spoke count be on those?


The set of straights coming up soon will have 56, but he can put up to 100


----------



## ABRAXASS

I like the concave of the hub........


----------



## bad company

My friend has a 63 jaguar and was wondering if you can supply him with a set of spokes that resemble the stock ones he has on that car ? Or if not what it would cost to redo his ?Thanks in advance . :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

bad company said:


> My friend has a 63 jaguar and was wondering if you can supply him with a set of spokes that resemble the stock ones he has on that car ? Or if not what it would cost to redo his ?Thanks in advance . :thumbsup:


We are not positive what the "63"stock is, would it be possible to post a pic??


----------



## HustlerSpank

ttt


----------



## AGCutty

Tami said:


> View attachment 1503522
> View attachment 1503530
> View attachment 1503538
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503546
> View attachment 1503554
> View attachment 1503562
> 
> 
> THE BEGINNING OF THE MAKING OF OUR "ZEUS" "BABYRAY" !!!!
> HUBS ARE MADE FROM SCRATCH-IN HOUSE


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. ENGRAVED EMBLEMS and MORE art emblems COMING SOON. BTW; THESE ARE STILL IN THE RAW STAGE, no chrome, nothing.


----------



## cheloRO75

:inout:


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

.


----------



## Dino 64

Merry Xmas Tami, Pat and the Lay it Low Fams.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.









WE ARE ADDING A FEW EXTRA OPTIONS TO THE 2 WING COSMETIC LOCKING KNOCKOFF
WITH A BUILT IN RING (This way they don't vibrate loose). Smooth top surface


----------



## Dino 64

What magazine is your advertisement in?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dino 64

Clean Knockoffs and different from the rest I have seen.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dino 64

Is the plan to put an engraved edge ring around the outside top cover? That is something that can add many options of customizing.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Imp63ala

Tami said:


> View attachment 1516434
> .
> View attachment 1516442
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE ADDING A FEW EXTRA OPTIONS TO THE 2 WING COSMETIC LOCKING KNOCKOFF
> WITH A BUILT IN RING (This way they don't vibrate loose). Smooth top surface


Is that how mine is gonna B tami?


----------



## Big Hollywood

jayteenaz said:


> Finally arrived! Beautiful wheels.... Pat did a great job! Thanks Zeus!


Those are gorgeous. Well done Tami and Pat!

Merry Christmas


----------



## HustlerSpank

Tami said:


> View attachment 1516434
> .
> View attachment 1516442
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE ADDING A FEW EXTRA OPTIONS TO THE 2 WING COSMETIC LOCKING KNOCKOFF
> WITH A BUILT IN RING (This way they don't vibrate loose). Smooth top surface


nice.....


----------



## CoupeDTS

Dino 64 said:


> What magazine is your advertisement in?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Lowrider scene magazine. VERY GOOD MAGAZINE!! True lowrider magazine


----------



## Dino 64

CoupeDTS said:


> Lowrider scene magazine. VERY GOOD MAGAZINE!! True lowrider magazine


Thank you for the info. I am going to have to get it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"60"&"72" Straight and Cross


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.






. ZEUS "88". *new color plate for KO




** Pictured is NOT a gold KO; it is polished brass


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.






.









HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!! WILL BE SEEING ALOT OF YOU AT THE "MAJESTICS" PICNIC TOMARROW


----------



## (801)WHEELS

Tami said:


> View attachment 1523362
> .
> View attachment 1523370
> . ZEUS "88". *new color plate for KO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Pictured is NOT a gold KO; it is polished brass


:thumbsup:


----------



## jayteenaz

*BABY RAYS*

14x7 60 spoke


----------



## Dino 64

jayteenaz said:


> 14x7 60 spoke


Clean ass ride with bad ass wires. Great job.?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jayteenaz said:


> 14x7 60 spoke


"GORGEOUS" They look like they were designed just for your car !!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

HERE IT IS; THE PIC OF OUR STRAIGHT LACE "BABYRAY" HUB MADE IN HOUSE..

View attachment 1528994
View attachment 1529002


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## brn2ridelo

Looking for a set of Roadster caps like these 





Tami said:


> View attachment 1530178
> View attachment 1530186


----------



## jayteenaz

Great job on the straight lace! Hi five for Zeus WW!


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> HERE IT IS; THE PIC OF OUR STRAIGHT LACE "BABYRAY" HUB MADE IN HOUSE..
> 
> View attachment 1528994
> View attachment 1529002


The pictures did not appear, can you re post please


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AGCutty

Tami said:


> View attachment 1530178
> View attachment 1530186


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> View attachment 1531865
> View attachment 1531873
> View attachment 1531881
> 
> 
> View attachment 1531889
> View attachment 1531897
> View attachment 1531905
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job Zeus. Those are some great looking wires.
> View attachment 1531913
> View attachment 1531921





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## my way

how much for 5 13x7 100 spoke. gold nipples , hub , ko'z 2 bar dome ?


----------



## martin1979mc

got my tires mounted the wheels look good thanks Pat and tammi


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Are these Roadstars? What kind of knock offs are in the first pic. Very nice wheels


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> View attachment 1530178
> View attachment 1530186


I like


----------



## Tami at Zeus

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ Are these Roadstars? What kind of knock offs are in the first pic. Very nice wheels


THEY ARE INDEED "ROADSTARS" !!!!!!! From the pic I can't tell exactly which KO- I can see its the Screamin Eagle...


----------



## martin1979mc

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ Are these Roadstars? What kind of knock offs are in the first pic. Very nice wheels


 take a guess homie there rare &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Tami at Zeus

martin1979mc said:


> take a guess homie there rare &#55357;&#56846;


Oooooh geeeeze, on this one, I don't even have a guess- BUT if they fit Authenic "STARS" THEY HAVE TO BE ROADSTER


----------



## martin1979mc

&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## lone star

Tami said:


> View attachment 1531865
> View attachment 1531873
> View attachment 1531881
> 
> 
> View attachment 1531889
> View attachment 1531897
> View attachment 1531905
> 
> 
> View attachment 1531913
> View attachment 1531921


Whats the offset on these??


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> Whats the offset on these??


The normal offset is 2 inches, but if 2 1/2 is requested, he would just slightly shorten the hub!!!!


----------



## lone star

So these can work on impala w skirt?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> So these can work on impala w skirt?


For 13x7 / The OD of hub has to be 11 1/4 or smaller to clear drums

For 14 inch no problem


----------



## ABRAXASS

martin1979mc said:


> take a guess homie there rare &#55357;&#56846;


Ahhhh, Series III's. They look good on them 5:20's. Always liked those non-ear K/O's


----------



## martin1979mc

ABRAXASS said:


> Ahhhh, Series III's. They look good on them 5:20's. Always liked those non-ear K/O's


 &#55357;&#56397;yup it took me for ever to find them but it was worth it


----------



## lilred

How can I find out what kind of wheels I got they are 72 spoke cross lase but I know they are not ds


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lilred said:


> How can I find out what kind of wheels I got they are 72 spoke cross lase but I know they are not ds


SNAP A PIC AND POST IT (FRONT & BACK) AND WE'LL SEE IF WE CAN HELP YOU OUT !!!!!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Thank you Tami and Pat. These Fat 60s are awesome and look bad ass with my 64 Galaxie.
The chrome is perfect and the wires look bad ass with these Remington WW. 
Thank you again.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I LOST ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS TODAY; RIP "TROOPER".


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Tami said:


> I LOST ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS TODAY; RIP "TROOPER".
> View attachment 1555234


Sorry to hear about your loss Tami...that stinks losing a pet.


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> I LOST ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS TODAY; RIP "TROOPER".
> View attachment 1555234


Sorry to hear about you pet cat.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Tami said:


> I LOST ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS TODAY; RIP "TROOPER".
> View attachment 1555234


:angel:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THANKYOU ALL FOR YOUR CONDOLENCES; it's the first time I've ever lost a pet of my own and it's a lot harder and sadder than I would of ever imagined.


----------



## DeeLoc

awww, my condolences Tami


----------



## Tami at Zeus

REFURBISHED AND DROPPED OFF IN "SAN DIEGO"







.


----------



## Dino 64

Great job and good looking wires


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> REFURBISHED AND DROPPED OFF IN "SAN DIEGO"
> View attachment 1561682


Nice work Pat, loving the laser etched rings


----------



## rudeS10

Tami said:


> View attachment 1531865
> View attachment 1531873
> View attachment 1531881
> 
> 
> View attachment 1531889
> View attachment 1531897
> View attachment 1531905
> 
> 
> View attachment 1531913
> View attachment 1531921


How do the caps mount. do they have to be modified or are they ready to go out the box.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

rudeS10 said:


> How do the caps mount. do they have to be modified or are they ready to go out the box.


We modify and fit them !!!!


----------



## 454SSallday

HI PAT AND TAMI IM SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR CAT...WAS REALLY NICE MEETING YOU GUYS .....


----------



## Rick Dizzle

So I wanted to take a moment and give a HUGE thanks to Pat and Tami! Just got my wheels today and I am beyond amazed at the quality. Clean crisp powder coat, deep gold color not that lame yellow you see sometimes on wheels, bright chrome and great sealing job. Not only that, but the packing job was amazing, double boxed padded and secure. No way anything could happen to these wheels in shipping. Now to the best part...the best customer service in the industry! Tami went WELL ABOVE and BEYOND to ensure that I got the wheels I wanted for my project. Many emails, texts, pictures to help me through all my indecisiveness, until I was finally able to decide on my wheels. Even great care instructions on how to keep these new wheels looking amazing show after show and after hitting the streets! So to anyone looking for a genuine team for your next wire wheel purchase, hit up Tami and Pat and you will not be disappointed! Couple pics of my new wheels below:




















Thanks again Tami!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Rick Dizzle said:


> So I wanted to take a moment and give a HUGE thanks to Pat and Tami! Just got my wheels today and I am beyond amazed at the quality. Clean crisp powder coat, deep gold color not that lame yellow you see sometimes on wheels, bright chrome and great sealing job. Not only that, but the packing job was amazing, double boxed padded and secure. No way anything could happen to these wheels in shipping. Now to the best part...the best customer service in the industry! Tami went WELL ABOVE and BEYOND to ensure that I got the wheels I wanted for my project. Many emails, texts, pictures to help me through all my indecisiveness, until I was finally able to decide on my wheels. Even great care instructions on how to keep these new wheels looking amazing show after show and after hitting the streets! So to anyone looking for a genuine team for your next wire wheel purchase, hit up Tami and Pat and you will not be disappointed! Couple pics of my new wheels below:
> View attachment 1565826
> View attachment 1565834
> View attachment 1565842
> 
> 
> Thanks again Tami!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Rick Dizzle said:


> So I wanted to take a moment and give a HUGE thanks to Pat and Tami! Just got my wheels today and I am beyond amazed at the quality. Clean crisp powder coat, deep gold color not that lame yellow you see sometimes on wheels, bright chrome and great sealing job. Not only that, but the packing job was amazing, double boxed padded and secure. No way anything could happen to these wheels in shipping. Now to the best part...the best customer service in the industry! Tami went WELL ABOVE and BEYOND to ensure that I got the wheels I wanted for my project. Many emails, texts, pictures to help me through all my indecisiveness, until I was finally able to decide on my wheels. Even great care instructions on how to keep these new wheels looking amazing show after show and after hitting the streets! So to anyone looking for a genuine team for your next wire wheel purchase, hit up Tami and Pat and you will not be disappointed! Couple pics of my new wheels below:
> View attachment 1565826
> View attachment 1565834
> View attachment 1565842
> 
> 
> Thanks again Tami!!!! :thumbsup:


sounds like mine and others exact experience


----------



## lone star

X2


----------



## Dino 64

Tami and Pat are true great people that continue to produce quality wire wheels for four decades supporting our culture. Thank you for honesty and awesome customer service. We appreciate you.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

GOING OUT TODAY: 14x7 TruSpoke & 14x7 TruRay


----------



## 62ssrag

Thumbs up!!


----------



## kaos283

Ttt for some cool people. Hi Tami !


----------



## kaos283

Rick Dizzle said:


> So I wanted to take a moment and give a HUGE thanks to Pat and Tami! Just got my wheels today and I am beyond amazed at the quality. Clean crisp powder coat, deep gold color not that lame yellow you see sometimes on wheels, bright chrome and great sealing job. Not only that, but the packing job was amazing, double boxed padded and secure. No way anything could happen to these wheels in shipping. Now to the best part...the best customer service in the industry! Tami went WELL ABOVE and BEYOND to ensure that I got the wheels I wanted for my project. Many emails, texts, pictures to help me through all my indecisiveness, until I was finally able to decide on my wheels. Even great care instructions on how to keep these new wheels looking amazing show after show and after hitting the streets! So to anyone looking for a genuine team for your next wire wheel purchase, hit up Tami and Pat and you will not be disappointed! Couple pics of my new wheels below:
> View attachment 1565826
> View attachment 1565834
> View attachment 1565842
> 
> 
> Thanks again Tami!!!! :thumbsup:


I fully agree with everything above. Could not have it explained better.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

TIM'S "67" on "ZEUS""60" spoke crosslace W/ Gold Nip, Gold Hub & Gold Bowtie Knockoffs


----------



## hardcore76caprice

Tami said:


> View attachment 1435193
> View attachment 1435201
> BOTH "60" SPOKES


Do sell these flutted knock offs?


----------



## hardcore76caprice

Lowrider19 said:


> All I have until more pics are taken.


Please pm how much for these 14x7 reverse with engraved ko 73108 area


----------



## BOUNZIN

i just remembered i sent you some rims, i have totally forgot about i sent them to you and owe money


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> i just remembered i sent you some rims, i have totally forgot about i sent them to you and owe money


I DIDN'T FORGET ABOUT YOU!!!!!! Anyways we are working together on this; and where we left off was, we were going to up the gold a lil more on those hubs!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

hardcore76caprice said:


> Do sell these flutted knock offs?



I have a few sets both direct bolt & knock off
Pm if interested


----------



## MUFASA

Tami said:


> TIM'S "67" on "ZEUS""60" spoke crosslace W/ Gold Nip, Gold Hub & Gold Bowtie Knockoffs
> 
> View attachment 1567857


I dont particularly like 67s, i prefer 68s...but this car is beautiful, the color and wheel combination is on point. Props to the owner and zeus ww.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A NEW OPTION CAP FOR OUR "BABYRAYS" (still raw stage)


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> A NEW OPTION CAP FOR OUR "BABYRAYS" (still raw stage)
> 
> View attachment 1573034
> View attachment 1573042
> View attachment 1573050


Looking good as always. Great job Zeus



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> A NEW OPTION CAP FOR OUR "BABYRAYS" (still raw stage)
> 
> View attachment 1573034
> View attachment 1573042
> View attachment 1573050


Nice work ZEUS WIRE WHEELS


----------



## MR.559

Big thanks to Pat and Tami my Tru Rays came out great!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Tami said:


> A NEW OPTION CAP FOR OUR "BABYRAYS" (still raw stage)
> 
> View attachment 1573034
> View attachment 1573042
> View attachment 1573050


How much for 14x6 cross lace with that cap ?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

D-Cheeze said:


> How much for 14x6 cross lace with that cap ?


AUTHENIC TRU RAYS WITH THE CADDY CAP would be $1900

OUR BABY RAYS WITH THE CADDY CAP would be $1450

To REFURBISH YOUR TRU RAYS $1100 add the CADDY CAP for $450


----------



## DanielDucati

PM sent.


----------



## commondzrzC.C

hardcore76caprice said:


> Please pm how much for these 14x7 reverse with engraved ko 73108 area


How much for this


----------



## Tami at Zeus

commondzrzC.C said:


> How much for this


The price would be;
$1450......"56"spoke crosslace
$ 390.......Engraved Knock offs
$..80........Adapters
TOTAL..$1920


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"PHILLY" WHEELS RESTORATED FOR THIS CADDY !!!!


----------



## implala66




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

The new "ZEUS" CLASSIC "60" spoke / Crosslace or Straightlace $1650 includes cap
HUB & CAP USA MADE IN HOUSE
** the hub and cap still raw metal, not trued Model


----------



## Dino 64

Awesome looking wheels. Great job.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Essj-riders said:


> Nice work I need a quote


Message sent; Sorry about the delay!!!


----------



## lone star

Tami can u post a side profile of that wheel it looks like spinner is flush with wheel lip. Please


----------



## (801)WHEELS

Tami said:


> View attachment 1523362
> .
> View attachment 1523370
> . ZEUS "88". *new color plate for KO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Pictured is NOT a gold KO; it is polished brass


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

(801)WHEELS said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS VIC !!!!!!!!!

EMBLEM COURTESY OF (801)WHEELS


----------



## (801)WHEELS

Tami said:


> THANKS VIC !!!!!!!!!
> 
> EMBLEM COURTESY OF (801)WHEELS


Thanks Tami


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Tami said:


> "60"&"72" Straight and Cross
> 
> View attachment 1521562
> View attachment 1521602
> View attachment 1521610
> 
> 
> View attachment 1521618
> View attachment 1521626
> View attachment 1521634
> 
> 
> View attachment 1521642
> View attachment 1521650
> View attachment 1521658



prices please, wit gold accents- just gold spoke - or gold nip and hub. please n thank you


----------



## Tami at Zeus

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> prices please, wit gold accents- just gold spoke - or gold nip and hub. please n thank you


LOL, That's a lot of pictures and I'm not so sure where to begin; so what I'm going to do is break it down price wise and let you choose what you want to mix n match. If you want me to be more specific on something just let me know.
Basic wheel price; "60" straight lace $1350 / crosslace $1450
Gold items for the "60" .(set of 4)....gold nips $160 / gold spokes $247 / gold hubs $300

Basic wheel price on "72"spoke crosslace or straight lace $1350
Gold. Items for the "72" (set of 4)... gold nips $216 / gold spokes $296 /gold hubs $300

***we use 24K 30ml and on the hubs, we goldplate the inside also / WE DO NOT USE SPRAY PAINT TO SAVE A BUCK!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Dino 64

Awesome lineup and great examples of the options of wire wheels Zeus has to offer.
Keep up the great work.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

The "ZEUS" "88"spoke TOP ROW (44) GOLD SPOKES 13x7 REV (1 set only) includes adapters /$1350 - WEEKEND SPECIAL


----------



## implala66

Have you done something like this in black?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


> Have you done something like this in black?


Similar; I will see if pics are still in my phone!!!


----------



## UCE*EP

Need a price on zenith style Knockoffs with hex bolt, rings & tri colored chips.. engraved & plain also availability... Thanks in advance


----------



## Madd-Dogg

Tami said:


> View attachment 1591049
> View attachment 1591057
> View attachment 1591065
> View attachment 1591073
> View attachment 1591081
> View attachment 1591089
> View attachment 1591097
> View attachment 1591105


Price for a set like the 3rd in the top row 13/7 rev and price for all golds?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Madd-Dogg said:


> Price for a set like the 3rd in the top row 13/7 rev and price for all golds?


Message sent


----------



## aztecsef1

My 64 on Zues built 13x7 true spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## AGCutty

Got my 13" Baby Rays from Zeus. Thanks to Pat and Tami for the great customer service. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## UCE*EP

UCE*EP said:


> Need a price on zenith style Knockoffs with hex bolt, rings & tri colored chips.. engraved & plain also availability... Thanks in advance


PMME Price please.......


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> Similar; I will see if pics are still in my phone!!!


Did you find anything?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


> Did you find anything?


Sending you a PM


----------



## show67

AGCutty said:


> Got my 13" Baby Rays from Zeus. Thanks to Pat and Tami for the great customer service. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


How much????


----------



## Tami at Zeus

show67 said:


> How much????


The "BABYRAYS" are $1350 and includes caps


----------



## show67

Tami said:


> The "BABYRAYS" are $1350 and includes caps


Do you have a set reary?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

show67 said:


> Do you have a set reary?


Actually yes and no on this one, Pat makes the hub in house himself and that's what normally takes the longest time because he rolls it from raw metal. He just finished a batch of hubs BUT since we drill them custom and you have a choice of straight or cross and for a small chrg can add more spokes, your order would be complete in about 2 to 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. TRU CLASSIC Pic


----------



## Tami at Zeus

13x7 REV "BABYRAYS" on a 67 IMPALA with skirts


----------



## REYXTC

Sick^^^^


----------



## 67Joe

Tami said:


> 13x7 REV "BABYRAYS" on a 67 IMPALA with skirts
> 
> View attachment 1599953
> View attachment 1599961
> View attachment 1599969


Pat and Tami ...thank you for good business and most importantly the rims .pics don't do justice as in person. This has been one of my only perches that i never had to hunt you down. I always got pics from the hole process. The chrome on them ...well it speaks for itself. The caps, they came out far from what I expected. In behalf of my wife and my self. ..to next time ,Thank You.


----------



## Dino 64

67Joe said:


> Pat and Tami ...thank you for good business and most importantly the rims .pics don't do justice as in person. This has been one of my only perches that i never had to hunt you down. I always got pics from the hole process. The chrome on them ...well it speaks for itself. The caps, they came out far from what I expected. In behalf of my wife and my self. ..to next time ,Thank You.


Clean ride with bad ass rims. Will definitely turn heads this year and many more. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> 13x7 REV "BABYRAYS" on a 67 IMPALA with skirts
> 
> View attachment 1599953
> View attachment 1599961
> View attachment 1599969


Great job Pat and Tami. Keep up the awesome work.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BOUNZIN

got some cash for my rims pm me the paypal account


----------



## lone star

I'm gona order soon Tami. Its rough on a 40hr a week work in man...saving pennies


----------



## BOUNZIN

U should see a pretty good chunk in the account in a day or 2


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> U should see a pretty good chunk in the account in a day or 2


"Thankyou"!!!! Soooooooo; did you agree with me or disagree with me about those hubs?????? Maybe a smidgen more gold?


----------



## 817.TX.

Tami said:


> View attachment 1597705
> . TRU CLASSIC Pic


Can I get a better pic of these tru classics :nicoderm:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

817.TX. said:


> Can I get a better pic of these tru classics :nicoderm:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> "Thankyou"!!!! Soooooooo; did you agree with me or disagree with me about those hubs?????? Maybe a smidgen more gold?


what do the hubs look like, cuz i really gold lol


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

GREAT JOB PAT AND TAMI WHEELS ARE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> what do the hubs look like, cuz i really gold lol


----------



## BOUNZIN

can i see those in the sun? do you think they need more?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> can i see those in the sun? do you think they need more?


For one thing, you're use to the rich looking Gold that Roadster use to use so in my opinion, yes a dab more, I want you to love your wheels when they're done, it'll only be about $24 more to up it (and I mean all 4)!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

13x7REV "60" spoke crosslace, stainless spokes, & stainless nips


----------



## Dino 64

Great looking wheels.?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## My1963Impala

Tami said:


> 13x7REV "60" spoke crosslace, stainless spokes, & stainless nips
> 
> View attachment 1603081
> View attachment 1603089


What is the shipped price to FL for a set of 4? With, and/or without adapters and knock offs. Thanks!


----------



## lilandagi

How much for a set like this in a 13" size with all the accessories? Thank you.



mr.lennyr said:


> 56 CROSSLACE FAT SPOKE. GREAT PRODUCT! GREAT SERVICE! PLEASURE DOING BUISNESS WITH ZEUS WIRE WHEEL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> View attachment 1390729


----------



## BOUNZIN

money sent, that should be able to get them started. Sorry for taking forever


----------



## REACH_19

Just want to say thanks Tami..Quality of my my rims are top notch..Thank you for the excellent costumer service..This is Jacob by the way..


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Pics for Troy


----------



## troytagvtown

Tami said:


> Pics for Troy
> 
> View attachment 1609002
> View attachment 1609010
> View attachment 1609018
> 
> 
> View attachment 1609026
> View attachment 1609034
> View attachment 1609042



Thank you 
Wish I new how to post pics on here


----------



## troytagvtown

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...1609018d1427442978-zeus-wire-wheels-image.jpg


----------



## Tami at Zeus

14x7REV "88" spoke / Top Row, Gold Spokes -- picked up by Mr & Mrs Ortiz on Friday


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Tami said:


> The new "ZEUS" CLASSIC "60" spoke / Crosslace or Straightlace $1650 includes cap
> HUB & CAP USA MADE IN HOUSE
> ** the hub and cap still raw metal, not trued Model
> 
> View attachment 1581081
> View attachment 1581089
> View attachment 1581105


Pics of crosslace?? These have the big hub


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> 14x7REV "88" spoke / Top Row, Gold Spokes -- picked up by Mr & Mrs Ortiz on Friday
> 
> View attachment 1612570
> View attachment 1612578


Is that the same gold for mine


----------



## jayteenaz

Here's a pic of the cross lace baby Ray


----------



## Black Out

Can I get a quote on some 13x7REV "60" spoke crosslace,black dish and spokes, chrome nipples, hub and 2 prong spinner


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

jayteenaz said:


> Here's a pic of the cross lace baby Ray


Do they have the original looking big hub? Are these 13x7??


----------



## Tami at Zeus

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Do they have the original looking big hub? Are these 13x7??


The classic will have a larger hub than our "BabyRay". From the straight spoke shown in the pic, the hub will slightly be a little larger and then of course we also still need to add the backplate.


----------



## CAMARADAS65

Tami said:


> The classic will have a larger hub that our "BabyRay". From the straight spoke shown in the pic, the hub will slightly be a little larger and then of course we also still need to add the backplate.


Can you please post pict.of wheel with hex cap ?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Tami said:


> The classic will have a larger hub than our "BabyRay". From the straight spoke shown in the pic, the hub will slightly be a little larger and then of course we also still need to add the backplate.


So u make them with the larger hub?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

74chevy glasshouse said:


> So u make them with the larger hub?


Not huge, but slightly bigger for our Zeus classic hub.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Smaller than original? Either way bad ass


----------



## BOUNZIN

Morning Tami how's the plating going


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Morning Tami how's the plating going


I'll be checking up on it, on Thursday !!!


----------



## mr.regal

Do you guys make 20's super standards? And how much shipped to Miami,Florida


----------



## Tami at Zeus

No, Sorry, we pretty much stick with 13 or 14 inch for Lowriders !!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> No, Sorry, we pretty much stick with 13 or 14 inch for Lowriders !!!!!


AWW Thought this was going to be a preview post


----------



## oillin414

how much for a set of 13x7 reverse offset ? also will the set include the adapter and knockoffs?


----------



## PIGEON

DAMN NICE WORK N WHEELS


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

How much for 59 caps


----------



## Tami at Zeus

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How much for 59 caps


The "59"s complete with the spring set up system would be $450-- caps only
Our Baby Rays- They are included at $1350 for the wheels and caps
Not 100% sure of price yet, when included for the slightly larger Zeus Classic hub
and then when Pat finishes his similar style cap, the price will be approx $350


----------



## Tami at Zeus

" ZEUS WIRE WHEELS" and " PREMIUM SPORTWAY" ******* WILL BE AT THE BUDWEISER LOWRIDER SHOW ON SUNDAY APRIL 19th
.................................................................................AT THE MERCED FAIRGROUNDS in MERCED CA.


----------



## BOUNZIN

I might be out there this weekend, ill try and stop by if we make it


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Tami said:


> View attachment 1597705
> . TRU CLASSIC Pic


R these rebuilds or zues?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Tami said:


> View attachment 1591049


 Wat about these?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

74chevy glasshouse said:


> R these rebuilds or zues?


They are definatly; OG, Authenic Hub, "TRU CLASSIC" rebuilds.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> I might be out there this weekend, ill try and stop by if we make it


What do you mean: IF IF IF IF you make it, you'll TRY and stop by.......... You better stop by to say say HI, IF you're there !!!!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

How much do tru ray rebuilds start?? Where u located


----------



## Tami at Zeus

LAY IT LOW, "LOWRIDERS"- ITS ONLY SUNDAY; YOU NEED TO GET OUT OF THE HOUSE- LOTS OF FUN AT MERCED SHOW !!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

IT MAY TAKE A COUPLE DAYS, BUT; beginning of pics from MERCED show.........


----------



## johnnie65

Nice set up.


----------



## bounce13

Looking good


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Dino 64

Thank you for taking the time to post some pics. Some clean rides.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

The sporter is small hub n zeus classic is big bell hub?


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

OOPS on all the double pics here


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

TIME JUST WENT WAY TOO FAST AT THIS SHOW: LOTS & LOTS of cars did not make it into my photos and I apologize for that!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Nice pics, now in all of those i was hoping to see some gold hubs and spokes LOL.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Nice pics, now in all of those i was hoping to see some gold hubs and spokes LOL.


That's all my fault / sent you a text!!!


----------



## 1964rag

Good seeing you guys today! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

PICKED UP TODAY BY TONY


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tami said:


> PICKED UP TODAY BY TONY
> 
> View attachment 1632681


that's what I need for my 78...wrapped in 5.20's


----------



## AGCutty

Finally put my 13" Baby Rays on. Great quality wheels and great customer service. Thanks again Pat and Tami for some great wheels.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. A SET OF 13x7 "60" spoke, Stainless nips & spokes; on their way to Bernie !!!!!


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> View attachment 1634065
> . A SET OF 13x7 "60" spoke, Stainless nips & spokes; on their way to Bernie !!!!!


I'm still waiting on my sponsorship stuff !!!!


----------



## Dino 64

AGCutty said:


> Finally put my 13" Baby Rays on. Great quality wheels and great customer service. Thanks again Pat and Tami for some great wheels.


Clean ass Monte. Great work?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caddy4yaass

Tami said:


> View attachment 1634065
> . A SET OF 13x7 "60" spoke, Stainless nips & spokes; on their way to Bernie !!!!!


can you pm me a price on these wheels? thx


----------



## Tami at Zeus

caddy4yaass said:


> can you pm me a price on these wheels? thx


 MESSAGE SENT


----------



## Tami at Zeus

FOR SOME OF YOU WHO AREN' T QUITE FAMILAR WITH US; AT "ZEUS"WIRE WHEELS; WE TAKE PRIDE IN CUSTOM BUILDING YOUR WHEELS, we also do REFURBISHING and REBUILDING....


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

"CADDY"CLASSIC WIRES on the way to Swedon / RED CLASSICS on the way to Palm Springs


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> View attachment 1644289


I like these ones


----------



## Tami at Zeus

PICTURES FOR "BOUNZIN"


----------



## BOUNZIN

View attachment 1645754
View attachment 1645770
View attachment 1645778


Looking great definitely glad i got these redone


----------



## BlackDawg

how much for these?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BlackDawg said:


> how much for these?


If I'm not mistaken those are Coupe DTSs wheels and they are for sale he has a thread on here somewhere sweet looking combo too!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THESE ARE COUPES WHEELS THAT ARE FOR SALE, w/stainless spokes and engraved beauty rings & Lollipop red powdered hub


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> PICTURES FOR "BOUNZIN"
> 
> View attachment 1645754
> View attachment 1645770
> View attachment 1645778


take your time on assembly since the school year is almost over might head down in June instead of May to pick them up


----------



## johnnie65

BOUNZIN said:


> take your time on assembly since the school year is almost over might head down in June instead of May to pick them up



Will have these Remington tires ready for sale too. U might swing by to pick up some to bro...


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ

Are you able restore a set of roadstars if so how much


----------



## jbrazy

Can I get a price on a set of 13X7 cross laced, locking knockoffs, black dish chrome spokes please? Do you have wheels with tire packages?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BUTTER STREETKINGZ said:


> Are you able restore a set of roadstars if so how much


WE SURE ARE; we use to be Roadster!!! $275 per wheel / $1100 per set


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jbrazy said:


> Can I get a price on a set of 13X7 cross laced, locking knockoffs, black dish chrome spokes please? Do you have wheels with tire packages?


 MESSAGE SENT


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ

Okay I have a set of 14x7 gold center roadstars how much extra for the gold and do you still have knock offs


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BUTTER STREETKINGZ said:


> Okay I have a set of 14x7 gold center roadstars how much extra for the gold and do you still have knock offs


Here's my cell # (949)584-9013 Would you please do me a favor and snap a pic of your wheel and I also need to know if you have round nips.

We are also doing a set of Stars for Bounzin with an all gold center/ you can take a look at his gold that I just got back from the platers, it's one page back/ post #3258


----------



## OneTruthBeliever

Price for a set 72 spokes straight lace all chrome? Thanks in advance


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A FEW PICS OF THE SHOP.........


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

"BOUNZINS"






TO THIS


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> "BOUNZINS"
> View attachment 1656482
> TO THIS
> View attachment 1656490
> View attachment 1656498


Wow. That is a beautiful work of Art. Great job Team Zeus.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> View attachment 1656402
> View attachment 1656410
> View attachment 1656418
> View attachment 1656426
> View attachment 1656434
> View attachment 1656442


Awesome work shop. I still need the grand tour on a day that you can take the day off because I know your busy. Plenty of History there. Pat is going to have to let take pics for my photo history.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

PAT AND TAMI LOOKING GOOD, YOUR SHOP SHOWS ALL WORK IS DONE IN HOUSE. GOLD YOU ARE USING IS BEAUTIFUL KEEP GOING STRONG !


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

REFURBISHED McLEANS PICKED UP BY HENRY & SON of "GROUPE CAR CLUB" SAN DIEGO !!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> REFURBISHED McLEANS PICKED UP BY HENRY & SON of "GROUPE CAR CLUB" SAN DIEGO !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1660937
> View attachment 1660945


Looks great those are such little spokes


----------



## 454SSallday

what up tami how you guys doing??


----------



## Tami at Zeus

454SSallday said:


> what up tami how you guys doing??


HI MARK !!!!! Doing good, how bout you? Long time no hear!!!


----------



## 454SSallday

Tami said:


> HI MARK !!!!! Doing good, how bout you? Long time no hear!!!


its been awhile ill give you a call over the weekend


----------



## implala66




----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


>


YOU HAVE A SET??????


----------



## candygold73

how much for true classics??


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> YOU HAVE A SET??????


Nah, saw them on facebook, wouldn't mind owning a set in 13x7


----------



## Tami at Zeus

candygold73 said:


> how much for true classics??


Tru Classics are $1600 for Wheels only / and I do have authenic hubs in stock


----------



## implala66




----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


>


This is another one of those kind of wheels; we were pretty sure in the beginning that this was a Sharp, but now looking at the hub ??? McLean made them and so did Diamond and Roadster......


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> This is another one of those kind of wheels; we were pretty sure in the beginning that this was a Sharp, but now looking at the hub ??? McLean made them and so did Diamond and Roadster......


Can they still be made?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> This is another one of those kind of wheels; we were pretty sure in the beginning that this was a Sharp, but now looking at the hub ??? McLean made them and so did Diamond and Roadster......


I thought Roadster made one like that back in the 90s


----------



## implala66

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I thought Roadster made one like that back in the 90s


They did


----------



## Dino 64

implala66 said:


> They did


That's is some awesome Wire wheel History. Thank you for sharing. I did not even know that existed. Very cool.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## implala66

Dino 64 said:


> That's is some awesome Wire wheel History. Thank you for sharing. I did not even know that existed. Very cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks, but just borrowing pic from facebook


----------



## Dino 64

Even though. The topic is very informative of the History of Wires. Pat and Tami are definitely part of the that History. Thanks Tami and Pat.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> "BOUNZINS"
> View attachment 1656482
> TO THIS
> View attachment 1656490
> View attachment 1656498


When will all 4 be ready


----------



## candygold73

implala66 said:


> Nah, saw them on facebook, wouldn't mind owning a set in 13x7


Ok sounds good, what about just the caps?


----------



## ugotd8

Thank you Pat & Tami, I love my restored 45 spokes. Excellent workmanship.


----------



## implala66




----------



## (801)WHEELS




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

implala66 said:


> They did


Badass!!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

How much to rebuild a set if 14x7 Tru Spokes?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> How much to rebuild a set if 14x7 Tru Spokes?



$275 per wheel / $1100 a set


----------



## jayteenaz

Any new pics of the Zeus Classic?


----------



## solid citizen

jayteenaz said:


> Any new pics of the Zeus Classic?


X2


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jayteenaz said:


> Any new pics of the Zeus Classic?


I may have some pics in a couple days (hub only) ............message to solid citizen, also > Hang in there, really it's coming- You've got to remember though, he only has his spare time to work on designs and sometimes spare time is hard to find!!!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

how much are these bad boys??


----------



## tpimuncie

How much to convert 2 standards into reversed


----------



## Tami at Zeus

tpimuncie said:


> How much to convert 2 standards into reversed


 JUST TO MAKE SURE; YOU DON'T WANT ANY REFURBISHING, Just New dishes to make them Reverse- if that's the case then $167 per wheel; We will tear it down, dimple,polish,chrome new dish, assemble, Tru $ seal...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dat Dirty Rat said:


> how much are these bad boys??


 THOSE BAD BOYS ARE OUR "60" SPOKE $1300 set


----------



## tpimuncie

Good price thanks! Ill get with you soon!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

tpimuncie said:


> Good price thanks! Ill get with you soon!


. "YOU'RE WELCOME", THANKYOU !!


----------



## Dino 64

tpimuncie said:


> Good price thanks! Ill get with you soon!


I got the 60 fat spoke straight lace and they are amazingly bad ass in person. 
You would not have something many others have and they definitely look awesome.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dino 64

tpimuncie said:


> Good price thanks! Ill get with you soon!











Here is a picture of my 14s wrapped in 175 Remington's.

Just to give you an idea of what they look like on a car with tires.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CoupeDTS

:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Tami said:


> THOSE BAD BOYS ARE OUR "60" SPOKE $1250 set


are they available wth gold spokes or in a strate lace pattern ?


----------



## tpimuncie

Look nice dino 64, i only run tru classics on my cars 


Or hubcaps and whitewalls


----------



## tpimuncie

Used to roll zeniths but in my opinion quality not there anymore so just keeping it old school


----------



## Tami at Zeus

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> are they available wth gold spokes or in a strate lace pattern ?









We custom build, so they are available any way you want them (add $240)for gold spokes or we can even do Top row- StraightLace or Crosslace, whatever you desire!!!


----------



## Dino 64

tpimuncie said:


> Look nice dino 64, i only run tru classics on my cars
> 
> 
> Or hubcaps and whitewalls


Bad ass ride. I would too if I had your ride. 
Mine was that color in 96 at the last Lowrider show in Hawaii when I was stationed there with the U.S. Navy.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 454SSallday

TTT


----------



## BOUNZIN

tpimuncie said:


> Used to roll zeniths but in my opinion quality not there anymore so just keeping it old school


Hey TP i'm heading down there next month to pick up my roadstars, if you want save some money on shipping i can bring them down. Always trying to save my bay brothers some money.


----------



## 454SSallday

TTT


----------



## Tami at Zeus

KLIQUE64 said:


> still have the old roadsters i bought from ray back in the day lookin good Thanks Tami


----------



## blazer78

Tami sent you a pm


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> View attachment 1683434


Thank you Tami.
Please wish Pat a Happy Fathers Day for Me.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CHINESE SOLSTICE IS SOMETHING I HAD NEVER HEARD OF
UNTIL TODAY; I FIND THESE GRAPHICS VERY DISTURBING.
I AM AWARE THIS IS A WHEEL FORUM; AS MUCH SO AS I AM.







AWARE OF HOW CHINA IS TAKING OVER OUR USA MARKETS.
AS A PUSH, AT THE END OF THE YEAR LETS ALL THINK FIRST; 
WHICH PRESIDENTIAL CANDIDATE IS BEST QUALIFIED TO 
CHANGE OUR ECONOMY !!!!!!






.


----------



## BOUNZIN

3 more weeks but whose counting


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A SET OF TRUSPOKE LEAVING FOR JAPAN. A SET OF ZEUS "88"LEAVING FOR GERMANY








.


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> A SET OF TRUSPOKE LEAVING FOR JAPAN. A SET OF ZEUS "88"LEAVING FOR GERMANY
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686154
> .
> View attachment 1686162


Excellent work Zeus. Worldwide is how you know that you have made your mark in this business and Community. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Zeus World Wide!!!!!! Looking sharp!


----------



## drosmoka

i need 1 100 spoke all chrome shipped to 33619


----------



## drosmoka

13x7


----------



## Tami at Zeus

PRIVATE MESSAGE SENT "drosmoka"


----------



## alexis8284

i need a price for 4 13x7 100 spoke reverse all chrome shipped to 32034 with adapters


----------



## Tami at Zeus

alexis8284 said:


> i need a price for 4 13x7 100 spoke reverse all chrome shipped to 32034 with adapters


Private message sent alexis8284


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> View attachment 1689321
> View attachment 1689313
> View attachment 1689249



Tammi, have you guys done some wheels with black chrome?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


> Tammi, have you guys done some wheels with black chrome?


Funny, I just answered you on the other thread. Anyways, I thought I did, it was gorgeous but they were using too soft of a chrome and with some wear and tear could end up peeling so I didn't even want to risk it and moved on. My goldplater does it too, but I haven't ever seen it, but within the next couple weeks I'll see if I can get some pics and prices!!


----------



## Patrick B

Same as what Purple Haze is selling right now?



Lowrider19 said:


> Apolinar's (El Poly) Zeus Wire Wheels 72 spoke straight 13x7 with Premium Sportway 5.20's,Brownsville,TX


----------



## BOUNZIN

hey Tami will be done in 2 weeks yeayyy to pick up my gold ones


----------



## JUST ME

Looking to Buy

One 13x7 all chrome reverse 100 spoke wire wheel knock-off with 2-blade swept spinner in good condition with the matching wheel hub adapter.

Please send me a PM.

Thank you.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> View attachment 1692721
> .
> View attachment 1692729


Thank you Tami and Pat for the kind words.

Happy Independence Day


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DanielDucati

Tami ,You And Pat!!!!!!! Rock!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday

PICKED UP MY RESTORED 72 SPOKE DAYTONS FROM PAT AND TAMI.. IN LOVE WITH THEM ALL OVER AGAIN GREAT WORK ON THE WHEELS AND SO NICE TO BE TREATED LIKE FAMILY AND APPRECIATED AS A CUSTOMER. WILL BE DOING BUSINESS WITH THEM TILL THE CASKET DROPS. THANKS PAT AND TAMI


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

454SSallday said:


> PICKED UP MY RESTORED 72 SPOKE DAYTONS FROM PAT AND TAMI.. IN LOVE WITH THEM ALL OVER AGAIN GREAT WORK ON THE WHEELS AND SO NICE TO BE TREATED LIKE FAMILY AND APPRECIATED AS A CUSTOMER. WILL BE DOING BUSINESS WITH THEM TILL THE CASKET DROPS. THANKS PAT AND TAMI
> View attachment 1694097
> View attachment 1694105


 wow, nice work!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami whats the address down there, will be there next weds to pick up the 4 gold 100 spokes


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Tami whats the address down there, will be there next weds to pick up the 4 gold 100 spokes


393 N. Cypress St
Orange, CA. 92866

Corner of Cypress & Sycamore / park on Sycamore, and enter through gate on Sycamore

****i will text you the info, so you have it in your phone also. I'm going to miss those wheels!!!


----------



## ct1458

Lowrider19 said:


> Apolinar's (El Poly) Zeus Wire Wheels 72 spoke straight 13x7 with Premium Sportway 5.20's,Brownsville,TX


What are something like these going for right now?


----------



## Dino 64

454SSallday said:


> PICKED UP MY RESTORED 72 SPOKE DAYTONS FROM PAT AND TAMI.. IN LOVE WITH THEM ALL OVER AGAIN GREAT WORK ON THE WHEELS AND SO NICE TO BE TREATED LIKE FAMILY AND APPRECIATED AS A CUSTOMER. WILL BE DOING BUSINESS WITH THEM TILL THE CASKET DROPS. THANKS PAT AND TAMI
> View attachment 1694097
> View attachment 1694105


Great looking rims.

Pat and Tami are great honest people.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

ct1458 said:


> What are something like these going for right now?


Message sent


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> 393 N. Cypress St
> Orange, CA. 92866
> 
> Corner of Cypress & Sycamore / park on Sycamore, and enter through gate on Sycamore
> 
> ****i will text you the info, so you have it in your phone also. I'm going to miss those wheels!!!


LOL they've been there long enough, should almost be a permanent fixture


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THE HUB HAS BEEN SLIGHTLY REVISED AND WILL HAVE A NEW NAME OTHER THAN "BABY RAY" TBA


----------



## jayteenaz

Oh wow that is beautiful! Alfredo will be impressed with his new wheels


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> THE HUB HAS BEEN SLIGHTLY REVISED AND WILL HAVE A NEW NAME OTHER THAN "BABY RAY" TBA
> 
> View attachment 1697489
> View attachment 1697497
> View attachment 1697505


Cross laced only?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jayteenaz said:


> Oh wow that is beautiful! Alfredo will be impressed with his new wheels


That was one of them; we are so trying to get caught up with everything; because we're trying to be able to come to San Diego to meet both of you in person!!!! Seaport Village - what a great spot to have a car show....is it just the 19th or 18th and 19th??


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


> Cross laced only?


OH NO; it's CROSSED OR STRAIGHT !!!! Just need to come up with a new name / the Zeus Sexy Curve??? Maybe??


----------



## jayteenaz

It's just on Sunday. Maybe try another name lol


----------



## blazer78

How bout baby hurc's like zeus's son hurcules


----------



## Dino 64

Baby Hurc's sounds good, but another option "Baby Zeus".

Just a suggestion, since all your other wires are Zeus Wire Wheels, these could be Baby Zeus.

Plus it has even lettering, to do a half moon shape sign keeps is uniform and simple.

By the way, the rims are Bad Ass.

Pat has skills, but that is why his is one of OG Wire Wheel makers.

Keep up the great work Zeus 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RobLBC

Call them Zeus Apollos


----------



## Tami at Zeus

WE DECIDED TO CALL IT. "JUNO"




























































. STRAIGHTLACE OR CROSSLACE


----------



## Tami at Zeus

THE "88" IN ALL CHROME


----------



## blazer78

I get it ...juno those wheels are bad ass


----------



## CoupeDTS

Lol nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice wheels Pat


----------



## BOUNZIN

On the road should be at zues in a few hours


----------



## Patrick B

Boom! So sexy.


----------



## Dino 64

Patrick B said:


> View attachment 1701177
> 
> 
> Boom! So sexy.


Gorgeous ride and wires. Great Job


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 454SSallday

TTT


----------



## DanielDucati

Tami can pat build a set of these(13x7) in a Knock Off Version? (((dont need knock offs or adapters))))Just the 4 wheels.....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DanielDucati said:


> Tami can pat build a set of these(13x7) in a Knock Off Version? (((dont need knock offs or adapters))))Just the 4 wheels.....


I'll show him the pic tomarrow afternoon!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc

imma come visit soon, maybe next weekend....gonna bring them wheels for you


----------



## BOUNZIN

knock off is on its way


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> knock off is on its way


GOT IT TODAY!!!!!!!


----------



## 454SSallday

TTT


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Cant wait to get a set of baby rays or 60 spokes for my ride.


----------



## Patrick B

That's different! I like.


----------



## Patrick B

Tami, I need a Zeus t-shirt!


----------



## LostInSanPedro

Tami said:


> WE DECIDED TO CALL IT. "JUNO"
> View attachment 1697777
> 
> 
> View attachment 1697737
> View attachment 1697745
> View attachment 1697753
> 
> 
> View attachment 1697761
> View attachment 1697769
> View attachment 1697785
> 
> 
> View attachment 1697793
> View attachment 1697801
> . STRAIGHTLACE OR CROSSLACE


How much are these a set?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

LostInSanPedro said:


> How much are these a set?


#1,5,6,7 are pics of the BabyRay before Pat revised the hub slightly giving it a little more of a flair for the new name "Juno"
#2,4 is the "Juno" and #3 is the backplate. #9 is the "59"cap that comes in black or silver, then as an option, we have the caddy emblem or Buick (not pictured).
The hubs are rolled from scratch, in house, and built straight lace or crosslace..Wheels without caps start at $1100, we offer 60-80 spokes.


----------



## Raise Up

Hello, are you still planning on producing your version of 30 spokes?


----------



## jar079

Raise Up said:


> Hello, are you still planning on producing your version of 30 spokes?


x2


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

X30s


----------



## Tami at Zeus

15X6 original center "Artillery"


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Are you guys planning on doing a set of tru spoke style wheels?


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Patrick B said:


> Tami, I need a Zeus t-shirt!


+1 i'd buy and rock a Zeus shirt all day long! Tami you guys making any shirts up?


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> I may have some pics in a couple days (hub only) ............message to solid citizen, also > Hang in there, really it's coming- You've got to remember though, he only has his spare time to work on designs and sometimes spare time is hard to find!!!!


Any news on the zeus classics?


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Patrick B said:


> Tami, I need a Zeus t-shirt!


SOON!!!! and the picture is taken in NORTH CAROLINA......... read the thread 2 posts up / maybe 5 XL and 5 XXL for proto


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> View attachment 1732746
> View attachment 1732754


Beautiful set of wires


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dino 64

Tami do you have a Zeus design for shirts that I don't know about?

If not, we should get some suggestions from Zeus wire wheel owners.

The Zeus Family is ready to represent.?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patrick B

New bowties on my 72 straight lace. I love em.


----------



## Dino 64

Patrick B said:


> New bowties on my 72 straight lace. I love em.
> View attachment 1740409


Great looking wheels.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> GOT IT TODAY!!!!!!!


yeayyy been gone for a minute, when do you think they'll be done. Also what is the down payment or full payment you need


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> yeayyy been gone for a minute, when do you think they'll be done. Also what is the down payment or full payment you need


We finished slightly machining your KO's and I dropped them off at the goldplaters on Monday.......


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"JUST FINISHED REFURBISHING" "ZENITH SERIES II" ALL ORIGINAL PARTS INCLUDING THE HUBS ENGRAVED BY HERMAN THE GERMAN (not Hernan) over 25 YEARS AGO........................................................(other 3 wheels in plastic)


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

Tami said:


> "JUST FINISHED REFURBISHING" "ZENITH SERIES II" ALL ORIGINAL PARTS INCLUDING THE HUBS ENGRAVED BY HERMAN THE GERMAN (not Hernan) over 25 YEARS AGO........................................................(other 3 wheels in plastic)
> 
> View attachment 1750577
> View attachment 1750585
> View attachment 1750593
> 
> 
> View attachment 1750601
> View attachment 1750609


Pat and Tami,Thank you guys so much. Wheels look beautiful! Excellent customer service the whole way through. Updated every step of the way, and finished way faster than I thought. See you guys soon.


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> We finished slightly machining your KO's and I dropped them off at the goldplaters on Monday.......


thank you very much can't wait to see them, then put wires and knockoffs on the car. The car has been missing its rims


----------



## Tami at Zeus

13X7 "72"spoke --Black Dish w/slight chrome lip, Black Hubs with engraved rings and Black spokes























THANKYOU RANDY


----------



## Dino 64

Awesome looking wheel. Great work.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> We finished slightly machining your KO's and I dropped them off at the goldplaters on Monday.......


Just checkin in on the knock offs and rims


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Just checkin in on the knock offs and rims


Everything is ready to go !!!!!!


----------



## RobLBC

Tami said:


> 13X7 "72"spoke --Black Dish w/slight chrome lip, Black Hubs with engraved rings and Black spokes
> 
> View attachment 1752297
> View attachment 1752305
> View attachment 1752313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKYOU RANDY


Zeus builds some nice wheels


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> 13X7 "72"spoke --Black Dish w/slight chrome lip, Black Hubs with engraved rings and Black spokes
> 
> View attachment 1752297
> View attachment 1752305
> View attachment 1752313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKYOU RANDY


Great job and great looking wires. Customer is going to love them.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> Everything is ready to go !!!!!!


pm me the damage so i know how much money to save up in the next cople weeks


----------



## Mr. A

It was good talking to you today Tami.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mr. A said:


> It was good talking to you today Tami.


Thankyou Tony!! Likewise, it was great talking to you also...


----------



## Peterockn

Any pics of 30 or 32 spokes?straight lace


----------



## Dickcheese86

Just ordered Juno cross laced from them today ! Great customer service ! They had parts in stock and ready to build . Can't wait to get them


----------



## maclcky1

Can you send me a PM on how much a set of wheels like this is. Thanks








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Peterockn said:


> Any pics of 30 or 32 spokes?straight lace


Message sent


----------



## Tami at Zeus

maclcky1 said:


> Can you send me a PM on how much a set of wheels like this is. Thanks


[/QUOTE]

Message sent


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dickcheese86 said:


> Just ordered Juno cross laced from them today ! Great customer service ! They had parts in stock and ready to build . Can't wait to get them


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. Refurbished TruRays picked up by "ChevySonLy" today !!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> View attachment 1768578
> . Refurbished TruRays picked up by "ChevySonLy" today !!!!


Great job Zeus and great looking rim


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Great job Zeus and great looking rim
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


THANKYOU "Dino 64" !!!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> THANKYOU "Dino 64" !!!!!


Thanks to both you and Pat for providing almost 4 decades of quality wire wheels to your customers


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## My1963Impala

Tami, Could you please PM me a price for something like this in glossy black? Thank you.


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> Everything is ready to go !!!!!!


Good afternoon Tami was planning a trip down there to pick up the knock off and rims


----------



## Raise Up

Tami said:


> Message sent


Can you message me with pics of the 30s too?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

A picture for Robert


----------



## flakejobrob

Tami said:


> A picture for Robert
> 
> View attachment 1771874


 Thank you very much!!


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

Tami said:


> A picture for Robert
> 
> View attachment 1771874


Can you pm me the price for a set all chrome, that fit behind the skirts like the one in the picture.


----------



## Dickcheese86

Great customer service so far by zues .... Sorry Tami all the questions ... Just wanted to make sure they would fit !

Btw ...Thanks for the progress pics on new wheels ! Very excited to get these


----------



## implala66

Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino 64

implala66 said:


> Great work :thumbsup:


Awesome looking wheel. Pat and Tami are a great team that continues to support our Lowriding Community.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DanielDucati

I wish they would make a knock off version of this exactly.......Now that would be super bad ass!!


implala66 said:


> Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Dickcheese86

:cheesy:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DanielDucati said:


> I wish they would make a knock off version of this exactly.......Now that would be super bad ass!!


We do make this one, 15x7 STD "60" Super Size Spokes


----------



## Dickcheese86

Thanks for the update Tami .... Wheels are looking good !


----------



## CoupeDTS

Beautiful


----------



## Dino 64

Dickcheese86 said:


> Thanks for the update Tami .... Wheels are looking good !


Wheels look awesome and are going to set your ride to another level.?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 270RIDER

i had 801wheels quote me a set of just powdercoated 13inch wheels for $3,500 shipped, $3,500 is fuckin insane especially with not any kind of engraving or gold, they better give me a bj for that price shit lol, ridiculous i can get daytons for $2,800 shipped.. & zeniths from jd back in the day was $1,800 shipped.. 801wheels mustve lost their fuckin minds


----------



## Tami at Zeus

270RIDER said:


> i had 801wheels quote me a set of just powdercoated 13inch wheels for $3,500 shipped, $3,500 is fuckin insane especially with not any kind of engraving or gold, they better give me a bj for that price shit lol, ridiculous i can get daytons for $2,800 shipped.. & zeniths from jd back in the day was $1,800 shipped.. 801wheels mustve lost their fuckin minds


I'd be happy to give you a quote, all you mentioned was 13 inch and not what parts you want powdered!! Our 13 inch with "72"spokes dish powdered with or without chrome lip, powder hub and spokes / approx $1650-that's with the lucious glossy powder that does include clear coat......


----------



## implala66

Dickcheese86 said:


> Thanks for the update Tami .... Wheels are looking good !


Are these the redesigned Juno wheels?


----------



## 270RIDER

Tami said:


> 270RIDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> i had 801wheels quote me a set of just powdercoated 13inch wheels for $3,500 shipped, $3,500 is fuckin insane especially with not any kind of engraving or gold, they better give me a bj for that price shit lol, ridiculous i can get daytons for $2,800 shipped.. & zeniths from jd back in the day was $1,800 shipped.. 801wheels mustve lost their fuckin minds
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to give you a quote, all you mentioned was 13 inch and not what parts you want powdered!! Our 13 inch with "72"spokes dish powdered with or without chrome lip, powder hub and spokes / approx $1650-that's with the lucious glossy powder that does include clear coat......
Click to expand...

i apologize for the confusion, $1650 now thats a deal, i was wanting zenith style hubs jet black but with a stainless ring, zenith two prong spinners chrome but with a black ring & allen head screws in chrome, jet black spokes, chrome nipples, & dishes black


----------



## 270RIDER

heres my old set, i bought these new from JD in 2009, basically i want the same color combo these was


----------



## Dino 64

270RIDER said:


> i had 801wheels quote me a set of just powdercoated 13inch wheels for $3,500 shipped, $3,500 is fuckin insane especially with not any kind of engraving or gold, they better give me a bj for that price shit lol, ridiculous i can get daytons for $2,800 shipped.. & zeniths from jd back in the day was $1,800 shipped.. 801wheels mustve lost their fuckin minds


Definitely talk to Tami on what you want for wires. ZEUS will not disappoint. Just look at everything they make and top notch customer service. Just read the thread. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CoupeDTS

Dino 64 said:


> Definitely talk to Tami on what you want for wires. ZEUS will not disappoint. Just look at everything they make and top notch customer service. Just read the thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:thumbsup: 100% customer satisfaction


----------



## Big Nasty

I figure this topic has been discussed before but I am looking for the left adapter and cap and key for a roadster wirewheel any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dino 64

Big Nasty said:


> I figure this topic has been discussed before but I am looking for the left adapter and cap and key for a roadster wirewheel any help would be greatly appreciated


Try Roadstar Robinson, he had all kind of Roadster items


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caprice on dz

Wondering if you could pm a price on rims, looking for a set, possibly with a 5th for a spare, powder coated blue hub and back spokes only, 14x6 72s.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Big Nasty said:


> I figure this topic has been discussed before but I am looking for the left adapter and cap and key for a roadster wirewheel any help would be greatly appreciated


Not in the best condition; but we do have one........$125.00 + shipping


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.


----------



## lone star

Anyone heard from Tami?


----------



## Dickcheese86

lone star said:


> Anyone heard from Tami?


Pm sent


----------



## Marty McFly

JD ready


----------



## Dickcheese86

Marty McFly said:


> JD ready


Nope ...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Big Nasty said:


> I figure this topic has been discussed before but I am looking for the left adapter and cap and key for a roadster wirewheel any help would be greatly appreciated


I've got a brand-new one for the same cost +15 shipping
Lmk


----------



## Dickcheese86

Thank you Pat and Tami ... Wheels arrived today and look perfect ... I am extremely happy and your customer service is top notch 





Can't wait to get these mounted up !


----------



## RobLBC

Those are some nice wheels.


----------



## topless_66

Very nice wheels.


----------



## implala66

Looking for some McLean hubs


----------



## Dino 64

Zeus does not disappoint. Great looking wheels. Post some pics when you have them on your ride.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dickcheese86

Dino 64 said:


> Zeus does not disappoint. Great looking wheels. Post some pics when you have them on your ride.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Will do !


----------



## 602BATATA

real nice!


Dickcheese86 said:


> Thank you Pat and Tami ... Wheels arrived today and look perfect ... I am extremely happy and your customer service is top notch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get these mounted up !


----------



## nasty916

How much for all chrome 72 spoke straight. No adapters of kos needed.


----------



## Dickcheese86




----------



## Dickcheese86

Thanks again to pat and tami for building me a beutiful set of wheels !!!


----------



## RobLBC

Dickcheese86 said:


>


They look great on Chevy.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

RobLBC said:


> Those are some nice wheels.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

topless_66 said:


> Very nice wheels.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dickcheese86 said:


> Thanks again to pat and tami for building me a beutiful set of wheels !!!


----------



## Dino 64

Dickcheese86 said:


>


Bad ass ride with bad ass wheels.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dickcheese86

Dino 64 said:


> Bad ass ride with bad ass wheels.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

Dickcheese86 said:


>


Cleeaaaann. Very nice man.


----------



## Peterockn

Hey Tami any luck on the 32 spoke straight lace pictures ?


----------



## BIGBOO475365

whats going on with the wheels when are they going to be done???


----------



## mademan9

How much for a set like these, 13''s?


----------



## lone star

mademan9 said:


> How much for a set like these, 13''s?


That was a wheel theu had redished for me. The wheels are no longer made, but i highly recommend tami and pat for wire wheels. Tamis customer service and updates are unmatched.


----------



## mademan9

ok cool, thanks . you wouldn't happen to still have these wheels?


----------



## Dickcheese86

lone star said:


> That was a wheel theu had redished for me. The wheels are no longer made, but i highly recommend tami and pat for wire wheels. Tamis customer service and updates are unmatched.


This ...


----------



## scrape-it

Dickcheese86 said:


> Thanks again to pat and tami for building me a beutiful set of wheels !!!


 This last pic with the side view is killin


----------



## ENVIUS

PM sent and voicemail left


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Peterockn said:


> Hey Tami any luck on the 32 spoke straight lace pictures ?


Not yet; A very unexpected delay in many things (Please read my message below!)


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Hi!!! Hi!!! Hi!!!
A message to all my Customers, Friends & Families; There's been a lot of inquiries as to why I haven't been on L I L lately; I've been keeping it somewhat quiet for now, but I hadn't been feeling that great for awhile and then got really sick and I have been in the hospital for a month (long enough for them to get me in tip top shape) I actually already feel better than I have in years!! I am scheduled for Heart surgery on Tuesday; but I should be out of the hospital within two weeks and almost brand new.
We are still open and in the meantime Pat can help you with anything, (please keep him busy for me)
Pat (949)584-6821. Talk to you all soon!!!!


----------



## MR.59

Tami said:


> Hi!!! Hi!!! Hi!!!
> A message to all my Customers, Friends & Families; There's been a lot of inquiries as to why I haven't been on L I L lately; I've been keeping it somewhat quiet for now, but I hadn't been feeling that great for awhile and then got really sick and I have been in the hospital for a month (long enough for them to get me in tip top shape) I actually already feel better than I have in years!! I am scheduled for Heart surgery on Tuesday; but I should be out of the hospital within two weeks and almost brand new.
> We are still open and in the meantime Pat can help you with anything, (please keep him busy for me)
> Pat (949)584-6821. Talk to you all soon!!!!


hope everything goes well, and you come out better than new!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WISHING YOU A SPEEDY RECOVERY TAMI


----------



## Dino 64

Our prayers are with you and your family. Think positive.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Just to let you know, I just now arrived home from the hospital- better late than never!!!!! Anyways I am so grateful and missing my lay it low; but I must add - I feel like I have a brand new heart, but a body that got hit by a bus!!! Please text so I can get to you sooner, because I hurt......
PAT (949)5846821.......TAMI (949)584-9013.


----------



## ENVIUS

glad to hear all went well...hopefully you recover fast...its been a month since the surgery i had and im finally feeling right lol


----------



## Dino 64

Tami said:


> Just to let you know, I just now arrived home from the hospital- better late than never!!!!! Anyways I am so grateful and missing my lay it low; but I must add - I feel like I have a brand new heart, but a body that got hit by a bus!!! Please text so I can get to you sooner, because I hurt......
> PAT (949)5846821.......TAMI (949)584-9013.


Welcome home Tami and thank God everything went well. Follow the Doctors orders so you continue to recover well. Your friend always.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ENVIUS

When you get a chance could i get a picture of the chrome 72 spoke cross lace that we talked about yesterday?


----------



## DanielDucati

I hope you have a speedy recovery Tami!What you and Pat have done for lowriding (Building quality wheels with reasonable prices) is awsome!


----------



## plague

Tami said:


> Just to let you know, I just now arrived home from the hospital- better late than never!!!!! Anyways I am so grateful and missing my lay it low; but I must add - I feel like I have a brand new heart, but a body that got hit by a bus!!! Please text so I can get to you sooner, because I hurt......
> PAT (949)5846821.......TAMI (949)584-9013.


Well we glad you are alright and getting better.


----------



## Dickcheese86

plague said:


> Well we glad you are alright and getting better.


X2


----------



## 909monte88

GLAD TO SEE YOUR DOING BETTER AND WISH YOU A SPEEDY RECOVERY TAMI


----------



## Candycane64

1644193d1389639705-zeus-wire-wheels-image.jpg hello, i would like a quote please thanks.


----------



## Big Hollywood

Wishing you a speedy recovery Tami. I can sure empathize and relate on medical stuff, in my own way. Keep your head up, happy thoughts and prayers your way my friend!


----------



## jjarez79

Hello Tami, hope your recovering well...I would like to get a quote on something like this..PM me please..Thank you.


----------



## doug.mcinturff

do you sell knock offs and if you do how do i know which ones i need i got twenty inch hundred and fifty spokes i dont absolutely need them but would like a new set


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

GOOD TO SEE YOU BOTH ARE DOING WELL


----------



## NIMSTER64

Check you Inbox tami


----------



## NIMSTER64

Tami said:


> Just to let you know, I just now arrived home from the hospital- better late than never!!!!! Anyways I am so grateful and missing my lay it low; but I must add - I feel like I have a brand new heart, but a body that got hit by a bus!!! Please text so I can get to you sooner, because I hurt......
> PAT (949)5846821.......TAMI (949)584-9013.


glad to hear your doing better.


----------



## curiousdos

I hope you are feeling better. I was wondering what a set of 14s (14x6 reverse front and 14x6 standard rear) would run? All chrome with hex knock offs (recessed)


----------



## Dickcheese86




----------



## wo0die

Tami said:


> View attachment 1590977
> View attachment 1590985
> View attachment 1590993
> View attachment 1591001
> View attachment 1591009
> View attachment 1591017
> View attachment 1591025
> View attachment 1591033
> View attachment 1591041


How much for the all chrome cros lace with the impala logo


----------



## Ahhwataday

Damn Tami, I hope you are feeling better. Glad they were able to fix you up


----------



## jayteenaz

Has anybody had issues with air leaks, or peeling chrome?


----------



## CoupeDTS

mine are over 2 years old, havent seen the road enough to even be washed yet but no flaws and tires still holding the same air.


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Mine are a year old...chrome, gold, and powder coat...mounted on 520 Premium Sportways. Only have at most 150 miles on them...just like CoupeDTS, only even really been washed maybe twice. Look amazing still! I am a freak and check my tire pressure once to twice a month...kinda an OCD thing...only have to add a pound or 2 once in a very rare moon, mainly with season changes...drastic changes in temp...but you will see this with any wheel and tire set up.
Jayteenaz, you seeing issues with yours? If so hit up Tami or Pat, I'm sure they will get you fixed up if you are!


----------



## jayteenaz

Pat told me he would warranty the issues just have to ship wheels after the super show so I am running tubes for now.


----------



## maestro_619

Tami, give me a call. Looking for an update on my wheels. Thx


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Will have you and Pat in prayers. Knowing that the DOCTOR of doctors will be there doing His work fixing what ever is wrong and giving you guys the strength needed to get through it.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

FREAKY TALES said:


> Will have you and Pat in prayers. Knowing that the DOCTOR of doctors will be there doing His work fixing what ever is wrong and giving you guys the strength needed to get through it.


That's really thoughtful; Thankyou so much!!


----------



## Dino 64

Hello Tami, glad to see you back. Please take it easy and take care of yourself. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Hello Tami, glad to see you back. Please take it easy and take care of yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Thanks, Good to be back!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

For everybody wondering what the hold up was, well there were a few issues< The quadruple bypass was probally a bit much for me- the heart wanted to run, run, run and I was still in walk mode, so next I had to have what's called an ablation (cuts off charges so your heart runs smooth) They put me under- using the same anesthia Michael Jackson use to play with- unfortunately they had big problems waking me up and had to shoot the breathing tubes back all the way in, so my voice is still a lil scruffy. Other than that, I'm having a problem with my saturation levels (how much oxy is in the blood) but its getting better so hopefully I should be out of the hospital for awhile and back to work......

Also; I want to say THANKYOU very much for all the well wishes and all the prayers.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Glad to hear you are recovering well


----------



## blazer78

Good to hear miss tami im glad your recovering


----------



## BOUNZIN

hey Tami good to hear you are better thinking in 2 weeks of making a trip down there in 2 weeks to pick up my knock offs and other 2 rims and a set of premiums


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> hey Tami good to hear you are better thinking in 2 weeks of making a trip down there in 2 weeks to pick up my knock offs and other 2 rims and a set of premiums



"It's about time"!!!!!! What's funny is, I was just thinking about you and it seems like every time that happens- I hear from you!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Going to do a 2 day trip on the week days they got any cruise nights down there on certain days? i'm setting it up to come down around the 10th of April


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami can you get a hold of premium i've been trying i want to pick up a set of tires , but know is returning calls or e-mails. seems hard for me to give away my money lately when i have it


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> Tami can you get a hold of premium i've been trying i want to pick up a set of tires , but know is returning calls or e-mails. seems hard for me to give away my money lately when i have it


Did you decide skinnys or Wides??????


----------



## imgntnschgo

Tami said:


> Did you decide skinnys or Wides??????


pm sent


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> Did you decide skinnys or Wides??????


Not yet trying to see a 13" WW on a rim, the only one i've seen mounted is the 14 and by how big it looks on a 14 makes me think it will look way to big on a 13"


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami i forgot the price on the knockoffs pm me the price and paypal acct please


----------



## DanielDucati

Hey Tami anything new going on at zeus wire wheel? any new wheel designs or knock off designs?zeus chips?any apparel offered?


----------



## Rick Dizzle

^^^+1!


----------



## 454SSallday

super happy to hear Tami's feeling a little better . pat and Tami what a team 2 of the best people I've ever met. see you guys soon !!:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

bought my set of 13 ww from premium should have them tomorrow then pick up my redone roadsters from zues next week and will mount as soon as i get back


----------



## BIG E 602

Heard the same story at a show this weekend, car club bought 4 sets, all had issues


----------



## BIG E 602

Pat claims you have to run a tube no matter what, seems like b.s. To me, hope others will put up their bad dealings too, good luck should be fun to read


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

BIG E 602 said:


> Pat claims you have to run a tube no matter what, seems like b.s. To me, hope others will put up their bad dealings too, good luck should be fun to read


Never heard that before. In fact i am against running tubes at all due to how they instantly blow out. Almost totaled 2 different cars on tubes i had no idea were in the tires.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Let's keep the thread clean. 

The other trhread was moved by another MOD to the proper feedback forum. 

Thanks.


----------



## 925rider

The hall monitor :facepalm:


----------



## ENVIUS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Let's keep the thread clean.
> 
> The other trhread was moved by another MOD to the proper feedback forum.
> 
> Thanks.


and the other mod told me it was ok to post the link to the "feedback" in here.....no need to stick up for Tami in here....she screwed up ...she refuses to fix it...people need to see it


----------



## ENVIUS

link to thread moved to feedback....read if your considering buying....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/751314-do-not-buy-zeus-bad-seals-horrible-service-blames-me-their-bad-seals.html


----------



## LURCH63

925rider said:


> The hall monitor :facepalm:


x2 lol


----------



## lone star

LURCH63 said:


> x2 lol


Lol


----------



## ENVIUS

and Tami still has yet to reply with any attempt at a resolution.....it shows she had no intention in the beginning....just a big F YOU to me....well look what that got her....not any new customers ...thats for sure lol


----------



## Marty McFly

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Never heard that before. In fact i am against running tubes at all due to how they instantly blow out. *Almost totaled 2 different cars* on tubes i had no idea were in the tires.


 G bodies are like 5 hundred, so you almost wasted a grand :rimshot:


----------



## mrwoods

hey tami looking to rebuild my LAs can you message me


----------



## ENVIUS

mrwoods said:


> hey tami looking to rebuild my LAs can you message me
> View attachment 1865161
> View attachment 1865169
> View attachment 1865177


better read my feedback experience with tami and zeus ...link is a few posts up....bad news


----------



## ENVIUS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-f...rrible-service-blames-me-their-bad-seals.html


----------



## mrwoods

ENVIUS said:


> better read my feedback experience with tami and zeus ...link is a few posts up....bad news[/QUOTE
> 
> i saw it. Even had some laughs with all the crying in it. Hahaha
> Thanks tho!


----------



## ENVIUS

mrwoods said:


> ENVIUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> better read my feedback experience with tami and zeus ...link is a few posts up....bad news[/QUOTE
> 
> i saw it. Even had some laughs with all the crying in it. Hahaha
> Thanks tho!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol enjoy spending your money on leaky spokes
Click to expand...


----------



## mrwoods

ENVIUS said:


> mrwoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol enjoy spending your money on leaky spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## ENVIUS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-f...rrible-service-blames-me-their-bad-seals.html


----------



## 454SSallday

people can say what they want about Pat and Tami. I have met them in person more then once. And id have to say they are some of the best people i have ever met. ive seen there work first hand i own and have had them build wheels for me before. there wheels are some of the best built wheels ive seen built and they take pride in what they do. no matter what anybody says i will continue working with them and continue spreading the word on how well zeus wheels are built and how good these two people are to the lowrider movement. i find it very hard to believe that they were not willing to fix this problem with these wheels. and on another note These wheels are hand built so once in awhile your gonna have problems. ive had problems with wheels in the past but i dont go on sites and put down people its a part of life. handle it like gentleman and be polite and things will get taken care of. just my2cents keep up the good work Pat and Tami


----------



## jjarez79

Moving on...every company has a bad set here and there...no company is perfect in every single order they make.....anyhow can someone pm me how much it is to restore my tru spokes?


----------



## IMPALA863

:drama: no wonder people get took :drama:


----------



## jjarez79

One guy..really


----------



## IMPALA863

Yea I'm sure it was only one guy  same thing happen with jd, it was only one guy


----------



## MR.59

jjarez79 said:


> Moving on...every company has a bad set here and there...no company is perfect in every single order they make.....anyhow can someone pm me how much it is to restore my tru spokes?


Each builder in my eyes try to do the best they can, without wowing the crowd with the shiny rebuilt wheel, how do they get new customers?
i have never met TAMI , met Pat before when he helped drill out a bolt pattern for me . he was helpful, put a bomb bolt pattern in wheels that did not have a 6 lug pattern.
i have used my own "other guy" builder, and same thing, you can smell that sealer through the box, it won`t dry sealed up, we all know that or should have a clue, tooth paste, glue, paint in a can, all this don`t dry sealed up
maybe they should have just held onto the wheels a couple weeks to be sure the shits dry? 
i have pulled wheels still "wet" they can dry at in my garage just as ez in the builders garage.


----------



## Deimos666

MR.59 said:


> i have used my own "other guy" builder, and same thing, you can smell that sealer through the box, it won`t dry sealed up, we all know that or should have a clue, tooth paste, glue, paint in a can, all this don`t dry sealed up
> maybe they should have just held onto the wheels a couple weeks to be sure the shits dry?
> i have pulled wheels still "wet" they can dry at in my garage just as ez in the builders garage.


While I don't honestly think this is a big problem (more unfortunate than anything), wheel builders should at least include a warning paper that the seals could still be wet, or let the buyer know this. Let's face it, we all know how impatient some people are when it comes to getting something "now", and wheels are no exception, many folks will have the tires on the same day they are delivered! Not to mention some people may not even know the difference from fully dry sealer to simply lingering odor, some probably just assume it is "new wheel smell". I've had glue / adhesive products in the past that have a distinct smell for quite a while after drying, so I can see how some might assume it is no big deal.

If the wheel builders can say the problem was that the seals were not dry, then the buyer should have been warned, it's really that simple.

This really wouldn't stop me from buying Zeus wheels in the future should I want a set, I'll just take note to make sure they are ready to go before installing tires. I chalk this up as shit happens sometimes, they still seem to make nice wheels otherwise.


----------



## cali

I got my wheels yesteday very nice work pat does the seals seem to be dry and done nice ill be mounting my tires tomarrow and ill have feedback how it went all i can say is dude was impatient i think i can count on one hand the times i texted tami and pat they actually hit me up to give me status on my wheels lol on that note i knew i was getting custom built rims and let them do there thing if you are impatient maybe you deserve chinas and not somthing hand built by pat....


----------



## ENVIUS

cali said:


> I got my wheels yesteday very nice work pat does the seals seem to be dry and done nice ill be mounting my tires tomarrow and ill have feedback how it went all i can say is dude was impatient i think i can count on one hand the times i texted tami and pat they actually hit me up to give me status on my wheels lol on that note i knew i was getting custom built rims and let them do there thing if you are impatient maybe you deserve chinas and not somthing hand built by pat....


So i was impatient because i checked on my wheels every few weeks? You have been on layitlow long enough that you should know never trust anyone with your money enough to never check on it....regardless if i text every dam day i am a customer who spent 1640$ which gave me that right....Tami made it clear that the rims would not ship until they are cured...so by her shipping them thats her saying they are cured....my mounting them the same day i received them and the seals having issues is not my fault...its on Zeus and they should have offered immediately to fix the issue ....not blame fedex for delivering them too fast , then blame my tire guy for not inspecting the seals, and then blame me for impatience.....in the end its the responsibility of the seller to fix this issue....i offered a simple and cost effective resolution....Tami agreed....then never came through....if she ever does come through ill be more than glad to post that she did.....but until then i will keep this going


----------



## MR.59

ENVIUS said:


> So i was impatient because i checked on my wheels every few weeks? You have been on layitlow long enough that you should know never trust anyone with your money enough to never check on it....regardless if i text every dam day i am a customer who spent 1640$ which gave me that right....Tami made it clear that the rims would not ship until they are cured...so by her shipping them thats her saying they are cured....my mounting them the same day i received them and the seals having issues is not my fault...its on Zeus and they should have offered immediately to fix the issue ....not blame fedex for delivering them too fast , then blame my tire guy for not inspecting the seals, and then blame me for impatience.....in the end its the responsibility of the seller to fix this issue....i offered a simple and cost effective resolution....Tami agreed....then never came through....if she ever does come through ill be more than glad to post that she did.....but until then i will keep this going


it`s time to just close this down also.
the more you keep repeating the story, the guys that run custom wheels all know shit happens, or guys in general that work on old cars, doesnt have to do anything with wheels, or even pat and tami anymore, shit always going to happen, just fix it and move on. 
you`ve made your point how you feel.

but wheels will still get rebuilt, but with you bringing up how wet the seals can get, and stay wet, now customers will be more aware to sure the seals are dry before they mount tires. so some good will come out of it.


----------



## cali

Got the tires mounted today no leaking seal problem these are nice wheels definately worth the wait thank you pat and tami


----------



## 62ssrag

cali said:


> Got the tires mounted today no leaking seal problem these are nice wheels definately worth the wait thank you pat and tami


Wow!


----------



## lone star

MR.59 said:


> it`s time to just close this down also.
> the more you keep repeating the story, the guys that run custom wheels all know shit happens, or guys in general that work on old cars, doesnt have to do anything with wheels, or even pat and tami anymore, shit always going to happen, just fix it and move on.
> you`ve made your point how you feel.
> 
> but wheels will still get rebuilt, but with you bringing up how wet the seals can get, and stay wet, now customers will be more aware to sure the seals are dry before they mount tires. so some good will come out of it.


Agreed. Sup


----------



## ENVIUS

MR.59 said:


> it`s time to just close this down also.
> the more you keep repeating the story, the guys that run custom wheels all know shit happens, or guys in general that work on old cars, doesnt have to do anything with wheels, or even pat and tami anymore, shit always going to happen, just fix it and move on.
> you`ve made your point how you feel.
> 
> but wheels will still get rebuilt, but with you bringing up how wet the seals can get, and stay wet, now customers will be more aware to sure the seals are dry before they mount tires. so some good will come out of it.


I am past the rims now...its 100% to do with Tami and how she handled this situation....plus agreeing to send me the money then never coming through. Thats what this is about....they make some of the best looking custom rims available.....but need to learn how to resolve issues without blaming the customer....hopefully others will not have to go through what i have


----------



## debo67ss

ENVIUS said:


> I am past the rims now...its 100% to do with Tami and how she handled this situation....plus agreeing to send me the money then never coming through. Thats what this is about....they make some of the best looking custom rims available.....but need to learn how to resolve issues without blaming the customer....hopefully others will not have to go through what i have


----------



## Heath V

Buy with caution or better yet stick with Dayton or even OG wires. At least you know what you're getting with them. Not some over priced junk.


----------



## implala66

It's funny how a bunch of people jump on the negativism bandwagon with one incident, but haven't seen that many complements when they build a nice set of wheels........


----------



## cali

Love the look on my ride ;-)


----------



## implala66

cali said:


> Love the look on my ride ;-)


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick B

Those are badass!


----------



## CoupeDTS

cali said:


> Love the look on my ride ;-)


:thumbsup: good choice of rims and knockoffs


----------



## cali

CoupeDTS said:


> :thumbsup: good choice of rims and knockoffs


thanx homie i been sittin on them super swept og campbells ;-)


----------



## CoupeDTS

you just had some 2 bars on there in your other pic. get another close up shot but with the swepts


----------



## Dirty69

Just dropped off a set of True Classics to get rebuilt. Spent nearly an hour checking out the shop and Choppin' it up with Pat. Good dude and really knowledgeable. Cat is really passionate about what he does. Can't wait till next Friday.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MR.59 said:


> it`s time to just close this down also.
> the more you keep repeating the story, the guys that run custom wheels all know shit happens, or guys in general that work on old cars, doesnt have to do anything with wheels, or even pat and tami anymore, shit always going to happen, just fix it and move on.
> you`ve made your point how you feel.
> 
> but wheels will still get rebuilt, but with you bringing up how wet the seals can get, and stay wet, now customers will be more aware to sure the seals are dry before they mount tires. so some good will come out of it.


X2

The feedback thread is enough.


----------



## 454SSallday

Dirty69 said:


> Just dropped off a set of True Classics to get rebuilt. Spent nearly an hour checking out the shop and Choppin' it up with Pat. Good dude and really knowledgeable. Cat is really passionate about what he does. Can't wait till next Friday.


Thats why I defend this company so much. you go to there place and they show you nothing but love. pat will actually show you how a wheel is built explain the process show you around the shop etc. Try asking Dayton for a tour cant even order a set of knock offs with out getting treated like you need to beg. Pat and Tami are good people. keep up the good work guys!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

I bought a set of wheels last november and one of them was leaking. Pat (Tami was in the hospital) took care of business and I had the wheel back within 2 weeks. No problems since.


----------



## MR.59

Dirty69 said:


> Just dropped off a set of True Classics to get rebuilt. Spent nearly an hour checking out the shop and Choppin' it up with Pat. Good dude and really knowledgeable. Cat is really passionate about what he does. Can't wait till next Friday.


like i said, wheels are STILL GOING TO BE BUILT 
and that new mod wanted to "ban them from selling on here for a 140 refund,,,,,,,,,,,
give me a break.
wishing Pat and Tami well wishes, and good health.


----------



## BOUNZIN

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> I bought a set of wheels last november and one of them was leaking. Pat (Tami was in the hospital) took care of business and I had the wheel back within 2 weeks. No problems since.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1872818


LOOKS like you are out by westlake


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

MR.59 said:


> like i said, wheels are STILL GOING TO BE BUILT
> and that new mod wanted to "ban them from selling on here for a 140 refund,,,,,,,,,,,
> give me a break.
> wishing Pat and Tami well wishes, and good health.


If you're referring to me, i never had intentions of banning anyone. I do find it funny how other posts were deleted about loose spokes and leaking seals. The company says it'll refund the guy and then becomes non responsive. Give me a break.


----------



## MR.59

cashmoneyspeed said:


> If you're referring to me, i never had intentions of banning anyone. I do find it funny how other posts were deleted about loose spokes and leaking seals. The company says it'll refund the guy and then becomes non responsive. Give me a break.


YOU SAID TO BAN THEM FROM SELLING
NOT ME.
as far as posts being deleted, your the MOD 
who took them down?


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

BOUNZIN said:


> LOOKS like you are out by westlake


yeah, right up the hill from Westlake, right off of Southgate. You live nearby?


----------



## CoupeDTS

I don't see any deleted posts related to feedback issues. Just spam and all the drama Tami created back in '14 with her multiple topics


----------



## MR.59

CoupeDTS said:


> I don't see any deleted posts related to feedback issues. Just spam and all the drama Tami created back in '14 with her multiple topics


















  ​

Zeus said they would send a $140 money order almost a month ago. If you still have not received this and there is no response from Tami to this point either, then she should be banned from doing business on here. Let's leave this a few more days and hopefully you get results.




​


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

CoupeDTS said:


> I don't see any deleted posts related to feedback issues. Just spam and all the drama Tami created back in '14 with her multiple topics


Page 4 in the feedback Between post 63/64. I don't know why its gone but i read it when it was posted. There was another as well. Either way, i never had intentions of banning anyone but like i said if a company says one thing and doesn't stay true to their word, Then in my opinion they shouldn't be allowed to conduct business. This is just my thoughts on it after watching other wheel sellers on here and it quickly turning into a lot of people getting a bad deal. Hopefully something was learned from the situation and they continue making unique custom wheels as they have been.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Another one bites the dust.........Always (except when i need china accessories from superior wire  ) insist on Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels


----------



## CoupeDTS

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Page 4 in the feedback Between post 63/64. I don't know why its gone but i read it when it was posted. There was another as well. Either way, i never had intentions of banning anyone but like i said if a company says one thing and doesn't stay true to their word, Then in my opinion they shouldn't be allowed to conduct business. This is just my thoughts on it after watching other wheel sellers on here and it quickly turning into a lot of people getting a bad deal. Hopefully something was learned from the situation and they continue making unique custom wheels as they have been.


 oh ok i was just looking at what posts were deleted in this topic, i didnt check the feedback forum. I never check the feedback forum lol


----------



## implala66

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Another one bites the dust.........Always (except when i need china accessories from superior wire  ) insist on Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels



Don't worry about it, they will be around, this one incident won't set them back. They been around even after the name "Roadster" was lost, just think about it, when was the first time you heard the name "Zeus Wire Wheels"? Just because they didn't advertise doesn't mean they where around. This one incident won't set them back .


----------



## BOUNZIN

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> yeah, right up the hill from Westlake, right off of Southgate. You live nearby?


up i live off skyline and west borough my girls go to dance school right there off northgate at WSPA


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> Don't worry about it, they will be around, this one incident won't set them back. They been around even after the name "Roadster" was lost, just think about it, when was the first time you heard the name "Zeus Wire Wheels"? Just because they didn't advertise doesn't mean they where around. This one incident won't set them back .


thats right!
just cause you don`t see them, don`t mean they are not a around STILL building wheels


----------



## Dickcheese86

MR.59 said:


> YOU SAID TO BAN THEM FROM SELLING
> NOT ME.
> as far as posts being deleted, your the MOD
> who took them down?


He didn't delete the post ....I did

They are taking care of the issues I had with my wheels .



At the end of the day I love my wheels and can't be mad at them for a defective product they used from a multi-million dollar company 

Tami and Pat keep building great wheels !


----------



## MR.59

Dickcheese86 said:


> He didn't delete the post ....I did
> 
> They are taking care of the issues I had with my wheels .
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day I love my wheels and can't be mad at them for a defective product they used from a multi-million dollar company
> 
> Tami and Pat keep building great wheels !


my point was that he said "he had NO intentions of banning anyone", but he did make that statement
WHEELS LOOK GREAT BY THE WAY!
we have seen things get out of control when MODS get involved,remember JD?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

MR.59 said:


> my point was that he said "he had NO intentions of banning anyone", but he did make that statement
> WHEELS LOOK GREAT BY THE WAY!
> we have seen things get out of control when MODS get involved,remember JD?


who can forget


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dirty69 said:


> Just dropped off a set of True Classics to get rebuilt. Spent nearly an hour checking out the shop and Choppin' it up with Pat. Good dude and really knowledgeable. Cat is really passionate about what he does. Can't wait till next Friday.


Sorry I missed you on your visit!!! Just to let you know; Everything is ready for you, Pat was going to give you a call but misplaced your # >his (949)584-6821.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Pat built a few sets of wheels that are complete and up for grabs (949)584-6821

(4)14x7 refurbished original tall hubs TruClassics /(4) 14x7 refurbished original hubs TruSpokes / (4) 14x7 "56"spoke crosslace













.


----------



## jun007

Tami said:


> Pat built a few sets of wheels that are complete and up for grabs (949)584-6821
> 
> (4)14x7 refurbished original tall hubs TruClassics /(4) 14x7 refurbished original hubs TruSpokes / (4) 14x7 "56"spoke crosslace
> 
> View attachment 1875810
> View attachment 1875818
> .
> View attachment 1875826
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1875834


price?


----------



## Patrick B

Good looking sets Tami!


----------



## Heath V

Tami said:


> Sorry I missed you on your visit!!! Just to let you know; Everything is ready for you, Pat was going to give you a call but misplaced your # >his (949)584-6821.


Now you show up....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jun007 said:


> price?


TruClassics /$1800 includes spacers and lugs

TruSpokes /$1550 includes 3 bar towers, spacers and lugs

14x7"56"crosslace /$1450


----------



## Dirty69

Just picked up mine Friday. Had them rebuilt. Pat and Tami were great to deal with. REAL people.


----------



## TopDogg

Nice Classics.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Pat is restoring a couple of sets of Series 2 Zeniths for me l will let you guys know how they are coming along very soon!!


----------



## ENVIUS

Heath V said:


> Now you show up....


Lol yep she has to to try to sell more shit


----------



## R0L0

Tami said:


> Sorry I missed you on your visit!!! Just to let you know; Everything is ready for you, Pat was going to give you a call but misplaced your # >his (949)584-6821.



Tami, are the Tru Spokes still avaliable? text me


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## 817Lowrider

Interested in a price on some 60 fat spoke straight lace


----------



## 209impala

Do you sell the center Tru Ray stickers? Im looking for set. Please pm me with price if you do. Thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Dino 64

Thank you Tami. Please tell Pat Happy Father's Day on my behalf. You and Pat have been serving our lowrider community for 4 decades, 40 years. That is amazing and much appreciated. I am not sure why a few take low blows at Pat and you. Your wheels are hand made and your customer service is the best. You both are so understanding and will take care of an issues that arise as long as they talk to you about the issue. On a different note, I wanted to share with you both that I just had my 25 year anniversary in the US Navy.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dino 64 said:


> Thank you Tami. Please tell Pat Happy Father's Day on my behalf. You and Pat have been serving our lowrider community for 4 decades, 40 years. That is amazing and much appreciated. I am not sure why a few take low blows at Pat and you. Your wheels are hand made and your customer service is the best. You both are so understanding and will take care of an issues that arise as long as they talk to you about the issue. On a different note, I wanted to share with you both that I just had my 25 year anniversary in the US Navy.


CONGRATS "DINO 64"- That is amazing specially since you don't look much older than 25!!!! On another note; I along with Pat THANKYOU for the 25 years of service and dedication to AMERICA......Our America would be nothing without you and the other men and Women who love America!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

READY TO ROLL OUT THE DOOR FOR YOUR SUMMER SHOWS!!!!

Black dish/Black hubs 13X7 "100"spoke........................................ All Chrome with CandyRed spokes 14x7 "72"spoke


----------



## ENVIUS

hmmm wonder why the seal isnt white? could it be because you guys realized the stuff you were using is shit and causes leaky spokes? Naaaa that couldnt be it....maybe you changed it just because....lol what a joke


----------



## Tami at Zeus

HAVE A HAPPY & SAFE 4th OF JULY !!!!!!!







.






.


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## slymjym

any more pics of the juno or classic hubs?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

The "JUNO"


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Tami said:


> View attachment 1898394
> View attachment 1898410


That gold is looking fresh Tami!!! The gold you guys use always looks great and holds up great.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Rick Dizzle said:


> That gold is looking fresh Tami!!! The gold you guys use always looks great and holds up great.


Thankyou Ricky, I can't take credit for the top left, it belongs to someone else, I was just trying to compare with a Roadstar refurbish we did!!!


----------



## Silentdawg

any triple gold 14"?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Silentdawg said:


> any triple gold 14"?


No; 
Not already built!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

REFURBISHED & REMODIFIED McLEAN LARGE HUBS / SPECIAL 2 inch BACKSPACING "52"SPOKES 5 on 4.75-5 14x7







































SOLD. SOLD. SOLD. SOLD. SOLD

THANKYOU!!!!!!!


----------



## jun007

Tami said:


> REFURBISHED & REMODIFIED McLEAN LARGE HUBS / SPECIAL 2 inch BACKSPACING "52"SPOKES 5 on 4.75-5
> 
> View attachment 1903178
> View attachment 1903186
> View attachment 1903194
> View attachment 1903202
> View attachment 1903210
> View attachment 1903218


13's or 14's? Price?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

jun007 said:


> 13's or 14's? Price?


Oops!!!!!!! THEY ARE 14X7's /$1450 includes caps shown


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Would you guys ever build wheels with roadstar adapters,hubs and locking ko's.I like the roadstar hubs and adapters.just don't like the locks on them.would be nice to see these wheels if they are designed and built one day.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Would you guys ever build wheels with roadstar adapters,hubs and locking ko's.I like the roadstar hubs and adapters.just don't like the locks on them.would be nice to see these wheels if they are designed and built one day.


Problem is, that model was actually designed around the locks and it took several different great brains to design it- Too complicated for Pat alone to copy; and he couldn't design it without the locks because the holes are too small, and with each generation built the hole got smaller. (The locks can be fixed if stuck). Sorry about that.......but without the locking setup, it would be a Zeus!!
Remember, I mentioned special 78's?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tami said:


> Problem is, that model was actually designed around the locks and it took several different great brains to design it- Too complicated for Pat alone to copy; and he couldn't design it without the locks because the holes are too small, and with each generation built the hole got smaller. (The locks can be fixed if stuck). Sorry about that.......but without the locking setup, it would be a Zeus!!
> Remember, I mentioned special 78's?



Hopefully it can happen one day.I do remember the 78's.will reach out to you and Pat,thank you


----------



## jun007

Tami said:


> Oops!!!!!!! THEY ARE 14X7's /$1450 includes caps shown


PM'd for a few more details and purchase info…


----------



## jun007

Tami said:


> REFURBISHED & REMODIFIED McLEAN LARGE HUBS / SPECIAL 2 inch BACKSPACING "52"SPOKES 5 on 4.75-5 14x7
> 
> View attachment 1903178
> View attachment 1903186
> View attachment 1903194
> View attachment 1903202
> View attachment 1903210
> View attachment 1903218


Safe to say, these are Pending Sale? Thanks Tami for being patient with me and my million questions and concerns. Can't wait to see these and some 59 style caps being cruised on my 7!


----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> REFURBISHED & REMODIFIED McLEAN LARGE HUBS / SPECIAL 2 inch BACKSPACING "52"SPOKES 5 on 4.75-5 14x7
> 
> View attachment 1903178
> View attachment 1903186
> View attachment 1903194
> View attachment 1903202
> View attachment 1903210
> View attachment 1903218



Nice wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

implala66 said:


> Nice wheels. :thumbsup:


. 

THANKYOU "O"


----------



## Tami at Zeus

WE ARE LOOKING FOR 2 "OG" McLEANS LARGE HUBS !!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti

817Lowrider said:


> Interested in a price on some 60 fat spoke straight lace


Bump lmk


----------



## Tami at Zeus

juangotti said:


> Bump lmk


 $1250 includes adapters


----------



## jun007

Tami, 

Those red ones are freakin' baddass!!! I may be contacting you again in the near future for a powder-coated set after I receive those McLeans from ya!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## implala66

Tami said:


> WE ARE LOOKING FOR 2 "OG" McLEANS LARGE HUBS !!!!!!!



I need 2 also


----------



## jun007

TTT for more Zeus built wheels for sale. Anything new Tami?


----------



## ENVIUS

crazy that a business like this can rip off someone and still attempt to do business on here...remember everyone...zeus wheels look awesome but they dont hold air without tubes ....


----------



## scrape-it

ENVIUS said:


> crazy that a business like this can rip off someone and still attempt to do business on here...remember everyone...zeus wheels look awesome but they dont hold air without tubes ....


----------



## ENVIUS

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1918514


Lol you think im just gonna let it go? Would you if you got screwed out of 1600$ ? No i dont think so. These people refused to take responsibility for their seals and blamed me for them. I don'tget on layitlow much these days but every time i do i will be sure to post in here reminding people of the shit i went through.... if it weren't for Tami being friends with mods im sure she would have been banned...i posted more than enough proof. Anyone else that pulled that kinda shit would be gone.....you know its true..you have been on this site as long as me....


----------



## RobLBC

ENVIUS said:


> crazy that a business like this can rip off someone and still attempt to do business on here...remember everyone...zeus wheels look awesome but they dont hold air without tubes ....


That's because your are a ****** that doesn't know how to mount wire wheels or how to let them cure. Go buy some Cragars and stfu you cry baby.


----------



## Patrick B

Ugh, again. You screwed up the wheels, Envius. EVERYONE knows it. Go away.


----------



## jun007

RobLBC said:


> That's because your are a ****** that doesn't know how to mount wire wheels or how to let them cure. Go buy some Cragars and stfu you cry baby.


:rofl:


----------



## lone star

Lol


----------



## cali

my wheels still holding up you should have never rushed pat ....maybe you wouldnt have got a rushed set thats your fault ....


----------



## ENVIUS

Oh yea keep riding those nuts and see where it gets you lol ... ive posted the proof already...they said they wont ship until cured.... not my fault they shipped uncured rims ...call me names all you want ....dont hunt my feelings lol


----------



## ENVIUS

Ill continue this as long as i feel the need


----------



## RobLBC

ENVIUS said:


> Ill continue this as long as i feel the need


Get a tampon for your bleeding pussy you cry baby. If the rims weren't cured you shouldn't have mounted them on your ugly car. Case closed


----------



## ENVIUS

They were cured before shipping according to tami.. ..the way you talk it doesn't surprise me that you cant read either ... what a dbag lol


----------



## jun007

cali said:


> View attachment 1918674
> my wheels still holding up you should have never rushed pat ....maybe you wouldnt have got a rushed set thats your fault ....


Looks super clean!


----------



## Marty McFly

ENVIUS said:


> Lol you think im just gonna let it go? Would you if you got screwed out of 1600$ ? No i dont think so. These people refused to take responsibility for their seals and blamed me for them. I don'tget on layitlow much these days but every time i do i will be sure to post in here reminding people of the shit i went through.... if it weren't for Tami being friends with mods im sure she would have been banned...i posted more than enough proof. Anyone else that pulled that kinda shit would be gone.....you know its true..you have been on this site as long as me....


Whoever mounted your tires fucked up your rims


----------



## RobLBC

Marty McFly said:


> Whoever mounted your tires fucked up your rims


X2, on top of everything he mounted off road tires on them.


----------



## cali

jun007 said:


> Looks super clean!


Thanx homie


----------



## ACS B&P

:drama:


----------



## allwyzdn2fk

how much for a set of 13x7's ?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

allwyzdn2fk said:


> how much for a set of 13x7's ?


We make all kinds of different styles and spoke amounts, So it depends on what you have in mind??? You can text me for a quicker answer if you'd like!! (949)584-9013


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## [email protected]

Tami said:


> READY TO ROLL OUT THE DOOR FOR YOUR SUMMER SHOWS!!!!
> 
> Black dish/Black hubs 13X7 "100"spoke........................................ All Chrome with CandyRed spokes 14x7 "72"spoke
> 
> View attachment 1889986
> View attachment 1889994
> View attachment 1890002
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890010
> View attachment 1889994
> View attachment 1890018


Are the 14's still available?


----------



## NYC68droptop

I am interested in a set of 13x7 cross lace with chrome dish and hub with torch red spokes and nipples with 155/80/13 shipped to 10803 NY.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

SNEAK PEAK OF THE NEW "33"







.


----------



## bounce13

Tami said:


> SNEAK PEAK OF THE NEW "33"
> 
> View attachment 1928010
> .
> View attachment 1928018


Dam those are nice!


----------



## Dick Sauce

Sweet spokes!


----------



## moorevisual

Tami said:


> SNEAK PEAK OF THE NEW "33"
> 
> View attachment 1928010
> .
> View attachment 1928018


IMO add 10 more spokes to fill those gaps. but those KOs are sweet...how much?


----------



## Peterockn

Tami how much for a set of these 13x7 33 spokes?


----------



## flakejobrob

moorevisual said:


> IMO add 10 more spokes to fill those gaps. but those KOs are sweet...how much?


 x2 how much on those knockoffs!


----------



## OGMIDWEST

flakejobrob said:


> x2 how much on those knockoffs!


Look like Dayton.....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

The 3 wing Knockoffs are Dayton's that we are restoring for a customer and he wants to sell them for $550


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.






.


----------



## jun007

TTT for them Black Friday sales!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.






.


----------



## DanielDucati

so how did you get screwd out of $1600??? were the wheels not worth $1600?? isnt a tube of silicon only $3 at wallyworld? easy fix bro......I bought a set of daytons brand new years ago and 1 of them leaked air...called up Dayton and they said it will take 3 weeks to fix....fugg'that....bought some silicone and done deal.....dont let the small shit bother you hermano.....life is too short as it is....


ENVIUS said:


> Lol you think im just gonna let it go? Would you if you got screwed out of 1600$ ? No i dont think so. These people refused to take responsibility for their seals and blamed me for them. I don'tget on layitlow much these days but every time i do i will be sure to post in here reminding people of the shit i went through.... if it weren't for Tami being friends with mods im sure she would have been banned...i posted more than enough proof. Anyone else that pulled that kinda shit would be gone.....you know its true..you have been on this site as long as me....


----------



## DanielDucati

BTW.......Whut up Tami!!!! thats a crazy looking 33 spoke wheel!!!!!


----------



## Dino 64

Hello Tami and Pat, 
It's been a little while since Was last one here, but the US Navy has been keeping me extremely busy. Great looking 33 spoke wires, please tell Pat awesome job. 
Hope your health is better.


----------



## lone star

Pm sent.


----------



## slymjym

Did anyone on this page buy the 60 spoke Juno wheel i would like to see some pics im considering ordering a set


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## Zachsta

Can you guys build any bolt on's in 4 lug?

Thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Zachsta said:


> Can you guys build any bolt on's in 4 lug?
> 
> Thanks


Right now, we have 4 on 4.25 and 4.50 / tell me what you have in mind; you can text me also (949)584-9013 !!!!!!
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## Zachsta

Thanks Tami.. sent you a PM.


----------



## Dick Sauce

Are this wheels you building safe and are they dot approved??


----------



## lone star

They are probably for off road use only.


----------



## RJdoggman

ENVIUS said:


> crazy that a business like this can rip off someone and still attempt to do business on here...remember everyone...zeus wheels look awesome but they dont hold air without tubes ....


 yo. Take all 4 tires off then go get some top shelf silicone. Fill around the cavity that the nipples sit in about a quarter inch thick. Then get duck tape and rap all the way over with an inch overl lap on the rim itself. The shop over by my house use to charge 100 bucks a rim until I saw them doing it and I had brand new 88 spoke center golds and repaired it myself from someone mounting my tire had rip a gash into the sealer. I filled it in and never had an issue ever.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Thanks another set from Zeus :nicoderm:


----------



## RobLBC

CoupeDTS said:


> Thanks another set from Zeus :nicoderm:


Nice!!!, what tires will you be running?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Don't know yet. Always ran radials but it's an old school so I need to look into those sportways. I haven't read about em since they came out.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Hmm, wide white 520 14s look tempting. Wonder when they'll be in stock again


----------



## Rick Dizzle

I have the premium sportway 520s.. amazing tire...hold up better then I would have thought...hopping, 3 wheeling u name it. Only negative about a non-radial is that they flat spot from sitting...gone after a few miles of driving...but a rough shaky ride until the round out.

Also you want to run them at 50 PSI cold!


----------



## lone star

What does the psi cold mean? Never heard that phrase


----------



## RobLBC

CoupeDTS said:


> Don't know yet. Always ran radials but it's an old school so I need to look into those sportways. I haven't read about em since they came out.


If you are going to drive the car a lot stick with radials.


----------



## Rick Dizzle

lone star said:


> What does the psi cold mean? Never heard that phrase


Sorry should have been clearer. Meant when the tire is cold set to 50 PSI...vs the tire being warm or hot. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Rick Dizzle said:


> I have the premium sportway 520s.. amazing tire...hold up better then I would have thought...hopping, 3 wheeling u name it. Only negative about a non-radial is that they flat spot from sitting...gone after a few miles of driving...but a rough shaky ride until the round out.
> 
> Also you want to run them at 50 PSI cold!


Thats what Ive read since the beginning, its a great tire. If there were issues you would think you would see bad feedback but I see none. Im sure after these bunch of years that they have seen all types of roads and conditions people can put them through. Im building a 66 caddy vert its not going to be 3 wheeling and hopping and all, just a cruiser with hydros and long trips so reliability is my main thing. Plus they look good. 



RobLBC said:


> If you are going to drive the car a lot stick with radials.


I wouldnt say alot. I drive some weekends and a couple 500-800 mile trips in the summer. Ive always done radials cuz of front wheel bow and 3 wheeling wearing them out so fast but i wont have that on this car so i could spend more on tires and they should last. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## RagTopRolo

Hey Tami, how are my Tru Classics coming along?


----------



## Peterockn

Tammi I'm wanting to know if you guys have locking adapters for the 33 spoke rims ?


----------



## Peterockn

So I can use my zenith knockoffs


----------



## CoupeDTS

sick combo^


----------



## Peterockn

CoupeDTS said:


> sick combo^


Thanks bro


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Peterockn said:


> Tammi I'm wanting to know if you guys have locking adapters for the 33 spoke rims ?


P. Message sent !!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami whats a good number to reach you or PM me i got a question


----------



## jun007

Thanks again, Zeus Wheels (Tami)!! Finally got the tires ordered and mounted. Still a few weeks until the "7" is ready for the streets! Love 'em!


----------



## maestro_619

Whats going on Tami and PAt? Hopefully you guys can respond to me and get me that tire you promised back in November 2017. All I'm saying is p be careful people! You have my number...call me-marlo


----------



## RobLBC

maestro_619 said:


> Whats going on Tami and PAt? Hopefully you guys can respond to me and get me that tire you promised back in November 2017. All I'm saying is p be careful people! You have my number...call me-marlo


November 2017 is still months away


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

How much for a set of 2 bar (dog ear style) knock offs please to 48205


----------



## maestro_619

typo, NOv 2016. good looking out.


----------



## maestro_619

still waiting on my 520 that their faulty/leaking rim busted. pat promised me a new one.....its gotten to the point they dont answer calls, texts....had to resort to this.


----------



## IMPALA863

:drama: but it's your fault for not waiting to mount it


----------



## ENVIUS

maestro_619 said:


> still waiting on my 520 that their faulty/leaking rim busted. pat promised me a new one.....its gotten to the point they dont answer calls, texts....had to resort to this.


they probably blocked your number like they did mine after selling me faulty improperly sealed rims too. ZEUS is a JOKE


----------



## ENVIUS

IMPALA863 said:


> :drama: but it's your fault for not waiting to mount it


exactly....


----------



## IMPALA863

I've ordered from OGwire wheels before and never had issues from them :drama: and they don't blame the customer


----------



## maestro_619

ENVIUS said:


> exactly....


waiting to mount what? They promised to send me a new tire since their leaky wheel caused my tire to bust. Still waiting on that. My only mistake was believing them. Thinking they would do the right thing. Guess a dude has to show up in person to get that tire or the $$. Either way, a customer shouldn't have to go to those lengths. Bad business model.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

.


----------



## jun007

Loving the wheels Tami! No issues here!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tami said:


> REFURBISHED & REMODIFIED McLEAN LARGE HUBS / SPECIAL 2 inch BACKSPACING "52"SPOKES 5 on 4.75-5 14x7
> 
> View attachment 1903178
> View attachment 1903186
> View attachment 1903194
> View attachment 1903202
> View attachment 1903210
> View attachment 1903218
> 
> 
> SOLD. SOLD. SOLD. SOLD. SOLD
> 
> THANKYOU!!!!!!!



nice plates plates on the Lexus.....


----------



## maestro_619

Still waiting for a response Tami. No call back. No text. Just want my tire or my $$. Do the right thing. Handle your business @ Zues wire wheels.


----------



## maestro_619

send me my tire Tami. Do the right thing.


----------



## slymjym

nice ride jun007 bad ass wheels


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Tami any new news on fluted knock offs being produced?


----------



## Marty McFly

Hey Tami I'm looking for tru spoke. What do you have?


----------



## jun007

Tami, 

Sent you a PM.


----------



## lone star

Tami and pat rebuilt these series 2 roadstar for me. Very nice chrome and I wanted to send them to the original makers of the wheel. Other companies didn't even respond for a quote. Tami kept in touch thru out the process and I am pleased with the communication, price and quality.


----------



## lone star

Oh.photobucket wants to charge money now. Typical.


----------



## slymjym




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Marty McFly said:


> Hey Tami I'm looking for tru spoke. What do you have?



WE CAN ALWAYS BUILD YOU A SET OF " JUNOS"


----------



## slymjym

My juno


----------



## D-cheese

jun007 said:


> View attachment 1967794
> 
> 
> Loving the wheels Tami! No issues here!


Your lucky ?


----------



## CoupeDTS

:nicoderm: Hooked up a couple homies with Zeus and this was the result. Some in house built baby rays(?) and redished daytons. As usual no leaks :nicoderm:


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Both look great! 2.5 years on my Zues wheels on my lifted Cutty. Still no leaks or issues and tons of compliments!


----------



## Yungdirtdogg

Do you sell 50 spoke tru spoke style wheels for FWD cars?


----------



## IMPALA863

Good luck


----------



## Tami at Zeus

STRENGTH and PRAYERS for TEXAS and a big THANKYOU to the HERO'S helping them


----------



## CoupeDTS

More daytons rebuilt by Zeus. These were faded gold spokes and nipples with curbed up rims and 2 bent spokes. Rebuilt with USA rims and chrome, polished off the crappy gold and new nipples. Good turnaround time.


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Tami and Pat putting it down! Looks great bro!


----------



## jun007

Tami,

Can you send me your new contact number? I've been in contact with Pat for quite sometime and I tried calling him this morning about my wheels and the number is coming back as disconnected. I returned my wheels for repair and was promised them several times over the course of almost 3 months...starting to get a feeling that i'm being ignored.


----------



## ekserio

might as well strap in for a long ride.


----------



## IMPALA863

jun007 said:


> Tami,Can you send me your new contact number? I've been in contact with Pat for quite sometime and I tried calling him this morning about my wheels and the number is coming back as disconnected. I returned my wheels for repair and was promised them several times over the course of almost 3 months...starting to get a feeling that i'm being ignored. BTW, these rims are mine and paid for...


But just a couple months ago you were flossin with nothing good to say lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted

I heard JD took over Zeus


----------



## jun007

IMPALA863 said:


> jun007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tami,Can you send me your new contact number? I've been in contact with Pat for quite sometime and I tried calling him this morning about my wheels and the number is coming back as disconnected. I returned my wheels for repair and was promised them several times over the course of almost 3 months...starting to get a feeling that i'm being ignored. BTW, these rims are mine and paid for...
> 
> 
> 
> But just a couple months ago you were flossin with nothing good to say lol
Click to expand...

I was happy until I had a few loose spokes on 3 of 4 wheels After only about 500 miles of use. Pat was really good at responding to fix them. So i sent them back, per his instruction, on Sept 22nd. Heard from him like 3 times and them he just went dark. No response yet. Just looking for my rims back...which I paid for...hoping for some response back soon.


----------



## jun007

Ragtop Ted said:


> I heard JD took over Zeus


Who's JD?


----------



## IMPALA863

jun007 said:


> I was happy until I had a few loose spokes on 3 of 4 wheels After only about 500 miles of use. Pat was really good at responding to fix them. So i sent them back, per his instruction, on Sept 22nd. Heard from him like 3 times and them he just went dark. No response yet. Just looking for my rims back...which I paid for...hoping for some response back soon.


Me personally wont/wouldnt of ordered from them because of all the negative feedback . Looks to be 2 satisfied customers out of every 100. Suprised nobodys learned from feedback


----------



## jun007

IMPALA863 said:


> Me personally wont/wouldnt of ordered from them because of all the negative feedback . Looks to be 2 satisfied customers out of every 100. Suprised nobodys learned from feedback


I didn't see anything concerning at the time...hindsight 20/20..and he was always been very responsive, same goes with Tami. I've been burned in the past on here and since he hasn't reached out to me, its not giving me a good feeling.


----------



## Marty McFly

Ragtop Ted said:


> I heard JD took over Zeus


:rimshot:


----------



## IMPALA863

jun007 said:


> I didn't see anything concerning at the time...hindsight 20/20..and he was always been very responsive, same goes with Tami. I've been burned in the past on here and since he hasn't reached out to me, its not giving me a good feeling.


There is plenty of people that had the same problem you had. Just because you didn't read and comprehend it correctly doesn't mean it's not on here. Man up and take responsibility for the actions you took.


----------



## Marty McFly

IMPALA863 said:


> There is plenty of people that had the same problem you had. Just because you didn't read and comprehend it correctly doesn't mean it's not on here. Man up and take responsibility for the actions you took.


Why don’t you man up and admit you hang out with cop calling taking motherfuckers to court *******?


----------



## jun007

IMPALA863 said:


> There is plenty of people that had the same problem you had. Just because you didn't read and comprehend it correctly doesn't mean it's not on here. Man up and take responsibility for the actions you took.


Responsibility I took??? WTF are YOU talking about. I looked at the feedback, reached out to folks that did business with her and then based on that made a purchase. Shortly after I received the wheels as promised and about 500 miles in experienced some loose spokes. Called Pat, he asked for them back and promised a new set and now nothing. If you were in my shoes, you'd be reacting the same way, and from the way you're responding I bet you'd have 15 posts on here crying about your damn wheels.


----------



## ekserio

What hes saying is that you knew these guys do business like that and you still gave them your money, and you still gave them your wheel back, knowing if you don't owe them money you're not priority. not sure how you missed all the red flags. shoulda bought some cragars?


----------



## IMPALA863

Marty McFly said:


> Why don’t you man up and admit you hang out with cop calling taking motherfuckers to court *******?


Love your own brother ******


jun007 said:


> Responsibility I took??? WTF are YOU talking about. I looked at the feedback, reached out to folks that did business with her and then based on that made a purchase. Shortly after I received the wheels as promised and about 500 miles in experienced some loose spokes. Called Pat, he asked for them back and promised a new set and now nothing. If you were in my shoes, you'd be reacting the same way, and from the way you're responding I bet you'd have 15 posts on here crying about your damn wheels.


No I wouldn't be because I would never have purchased from them in the first place. So you looked at the feedback and still made the purchase? Might as well have ordered from jd. I'm sure he asked for them back. He got your cash and rims back. Fish and reel my friend. Fish and reel. Btw out of curiosity,how much did you spend with them?


ekserio said:


> What hes saying is that you knew these guys do business like that and you still gave them your money, and you still gave them your wheel back, knowing if you don't owe them money you're not priority. not sure how you missed all the red flags. shoulda bought some cragars?
> View attachment 1990506
> 
> View attachment 1990514


 At least you know how to comprehend :h5:


----------



## jun007

ekserio said:


> What hes saying is that you knew these guys do business like that and you still gave them your money, and you still gave them your wheel back, knowing if you don't owe them money you're not priority. not sure how you missed all the red flags. shoulda bought some cragars?
> View attachment 1990506
> 
> View attachment 1990514


Every product and seller got some bad reviews. Guess I took a chance and lost...we'll see though. Gathering info now....


----------



## IMPALA863

You and a couple thousand other people did. Go read from the beginning of the thread and you will see for yourself


----------



## lone star

Tami and pat are good people.


----------



## D-cheese

lone star said:


> Tami and pat are good people.


I wouldn’t go as far as to say that


----------



## IMPALA863

lone star said:


> Tami and pat are good people.


Jd was a honest man making a living


----------



## lone star

IMPALA863 said:


> Jd was a honest man making a living


Have you bought anything from either party or do you just post dumb shit for fun. My guess is no you haven't lol


----------



## IMPALA863

lone star said:


> Have you bought anything from either party or do you just post dumb shit for fun. My guess is no you haven't lol


That is the dumbest question I have ever heard. The fuck would I take a gamble on a scam. Only a dumbass would :drama:. Glad your guess is right. You recognized a person with common sense.


----------



## ekserio

jun007 said:


> Every product and seller got some bad reviews. Guess I took a chance and lost...we'll see though. Gathering info now....


Get your stuff back?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

So what’s the 411 on these wheels? :drama:


----------



## Marty McFly

There as fake as the Zeniths you were selling :rofl:


----------



## jun007

ekserio said:


> Get your stuff back?


Tracking numbers were sent to me today...we'll see if it all arrives in a few days.


----------



## jun007

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So what’s the 411 on these wheels? :drama:


Did some research...found a Family member of theirs to reach out to and had them sent out today. Hoping to see them soon. Also, Thank you to the few members on here that extended a hand and offered help as soon as they found out about this. Means a lot.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

CoupeDTS said:


> View attachment 1985306
> 
> 
> More daytons rebuilt by Zeus. These were faded gold spokes and nipples with curbed up rims and 2 bent spokes. Rebuilt with USA rims and chrome, polished off the crappy gold and new nipples. Good turnaround time.


What was the total cost to build them....I was quoted $1200 from $uperior Wire Wheel to build some 72 spoke 14x7 Ds from a set of 15x8 (225C) on hub....new outers and stainless nipple upgrade.


----------



## IMPALA863

All that to get a set of wheels you've already paid for that needed repair due to their poor worksmanship. You would think that with all the problems they've had they would have corrected it by now :drama:


----------



## jun007

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So what’s the 411 on these wheels? :drama:


Brand new wheels made & chromed, shipped, and received today! Now, gotta wash them and figure out if I'll keep them, now that I have a new set of wheels on the 67...I also have two sets of caps with these.


----------



## slymjym

nice! are they Juno?


----------



## jun007

slymjym said:


> nice! are they Juno?


McClean hubs and i have the caps in the pics too.


----------



## lone star

Like I said, they are good people


----------



## IMPALA863

Let's see how long they last this time


----------



## jun007

IMPALA863 said:


> Let's see how long they last this time


Damn, Layitlow grinch! haha!


----------



## Marty McFly

IMPALA863 said:


> Let's see how long they last this time


You’ve never owned anything but a set of China’s :rofl:


----------



## IMPALA863

Never have never will :tears: that's what these are. Over priced Chinas :drama:


----------



## IMPALA863

jun007 said:


> Damn, Layitlow grinch! haha!


Just sayin....


----------



## D-cheese

lone star said:


> Like I said, they are good people


Again I wouldnt say that ..  .. these “ good “people cost me 2 tires , 1 tow , over 500 for dismounting , have the rims tightened and resealed , remounting ( thanks superior wire wheels ) and almost killing my family when the front tire blew out on my car on the freeway from shoddy craftsmanship , and being without my wheels for nearly 6 months while all this was happening ... over all I lost 900.00 and was never compensated for my loss even after multiple promises where made to do so . I do like my wheels but the whole deal with them sucks . 

I will never recommend these “ good “ people for anything .... buyer beware


----------



## Marty McFly

Trolling :rofl:


----------



## D-cheese

Marty McFly said:


> Trolling :rofl:


No trolling cuh ....absolutely true story


----------



## lone star

Dunno what to say. Sorry that happened rich. My transactions have been smooth. 3 times.


----------



## D-cheese

lone star said:


> Dunno what to say. Sorry that happened rich. My transactions have been smooth. 3 times.


You are lucky ken . I wish I would have had some of your luck ?. I had kept my mouth shut for a long time since I don’t like to bad mouth anyone . But after seeing jun007 almost get screwed I figure I would speak OUT


----------



## Marty McFly

Not the whell company‘s fault that you bought inferior wheels

Do you want guarantee on China rims?


----------



## D-cheese

Every wire wheel company uses China parts with the exception of Dayton ...wether it be knock offs , adapters or nipples and spokes ... I knew this going in Marty ... I do know for a fact my hubs and outers are USA with China spokes and nipples ( with USA chrome ) and even the 59 impala caps that where bought at the truck and car shop . I was just hoping to have quality wheels ..,I think the wheels are what I asked for parts wise but quality assembly , cheaper silicone was what was lacking here ... imho
And the company customer service after the sale was non existent

I rolled the dice and lost .... it is what it is ... just glad my family wasn’t hurt when the tire blew because the spokes loosened up


----------



## Marty McFly

I was trolling cuh


----------



## D-cheese

Marty McFly said:


> I was trolling cuh


Orale’


----------



## lone star

Take the wheels off and put the roadstars from the samari on...I know you still have them


----------



## IMPALA863

D-cheese said:


> Again I wouldnt say that ..  .. these “ good “people cost me 2 tires , 1 tow , over 500 for dismounting , have the rims tightened and resealed , remounting ( thanks superior wire wheels ) and almost killing my family when the front tire blew out on my car on the freeway from shoddy craftsmanship , and being without my wheels for nearly 6 months while all this was happening ... over all I lost 900.00 and was never compensated for my loss even after multiple promises where made to do so . I do like my wheels but the whole deal with them sucks .
> 
> I will never recommend these “ good “ people for anything .... buyer beware


Wait for it..................
































Have you even bought a set from them or just talk shit for no reason? 


lone star said:


> Dunno what to say. Sorry that happened rich. My transactions have been smooth. 3 times.


Tell him again they are good people lol


D-cheese said:


> Every wire wheel company uses China parts with the exception of Dayton ...wether it be knock offs , adapters or nipples and spokes ... I knew this going in Marty ... I do know for a fact my hubs and outers are USA with China spokes and nipples ( with USA chrome ) and even the 59 impala caps that where bought at the truck and car shop . I was just hoping to have quality wheels ..,I think the wheels are what I asked for parts wise but quality assembly , cheaper silicone was what was lacking here ... imho
> And the company customer service after the sale was non existent
> 
> I rolled the dice and lost .... it is what it is ... just glad my family wasn’t hurt when the tire blew because the spokes loosened up


 You don't know what you are talking about. All you have ever owned are China's lol


----------



## IMPALA863

Marty McFly said:


> I was trolling cuh


100 to 1 real quick lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

I think yours were from the time they used that white sealer like they did on envius's set and he had that same sealing problem. Not sure how many others that screwed? Other than that and jun007 spokes loosening I haven't heard of any other problems. I've got 4 sets from them and know others that have bought that don't post on here and no problems to report. We all got the black sealer. I can understand after going through what you did you wanting to shop elsewhere. Me personally I've had good dealings. Superior/angel is good too I've bought quite a bit of wheel accessory things from him but I've also heard someone shady things about him too. Again I've had good dealings so I trust him. Once again I think it's dumb for people to try to put lowrider companies out of business for a couple bad dealings when there is so few to choose from already. With all companies even Dayton it's buyer beware, they've taken 6+ months to send stuff too. The wire wheel business alone isn't a money maker, many have other jobs or deal in other wheels and they're not sitting at a shop all day everyday staring at someone's order. To everyone, take in to consideration all actual buyers comments, talk to Tami and Pat directly and make your choice on your own.


----------



## D-cheese

CoupeDTS said:


> I think yours were from the time they used that white sealer like they did on envius's set and he had that same sealing problem. Not sure how many others that screwed? Other than that and jun007 spokes loosening I haven't heard of any other problems. I've got 4 sets from them and know others that have bought that don't post on here and no problems to report. We all got the black sealer. I can understand after going through what you did you wanting to shop elsewhere. Me personally I've had good dealings. Superior/angel is good too I've bought quite a bit of wheel accessory things from him but I've also heard someone shady things about him too. Again I've had good dealings so I trust him. Once again I think it's dumb for people to try to put lowrider companies out of business for a couple bad dealings when there is so few to choose from already. With all companies even Dayton it's buyer beware, they've taken 6+ months to send stuff too. The wire wheel business alone isn't a money maker, many have other jobs or deal in other wheels and they're not sitting at a shop all day everyday staring at someone's order. To everyone, take in to consideration all actual buyers comments, talk to Tami and Pat directly and make your choice on your own.


your right it was the time with the white sealer .... but it’s no excuse for the spokes loosening up . I kept my mouth shut for the most part but when the same thing happened to jun007 I wasn’t surprised . I am not trying to put anyone out of business as a mater of fact I was promised some compensation towards another set of wheels to keep my mouth shut but when the time came there was no response from them . Not even a we can’t afford to do it at this time ... just flat out no response on here or by phone calls/message ...I tried to give them
A chance to redeem themselves with me ......I went elsewhere for my newest set of wheels ...


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Haven’t been on here for awhile...... due to the faulty silicone way back, I believe we got everyone dealt with except D-Cheese ( yes we still owe you and when we are fully up and running we will build you a new set ) this statement excludes Envious (different situation between faulty and wet). We also put things on hold for awhile because we basically went broke trying to compete making American Wheels when the majority of other companies keep scamming the population with White Box China Wheels. The economy is getting slightly better slowly but surely and we are going to be making a lot more parts in house when the time comes!!!


----------



## Marty McFly

Tami said:


> Haven’t been on here for awhile...... due to the faulty silicone way back, I believe we got everyone dealt with except D-Cheese ( yes we still owe you and when we are fully up and running we will build you a new set ) this statement excludes Envious (different situation between faulty and wet). We also put things on hold for awhile because we basically went broke trying to compete making American Wheels when the majority of other companies keep scamming the population with White Box China Wheels. The economy is getting slightly better slowly but surely and we are going to be making a lot more parts in house when the time comes!!!


 So what you’re saying is when you guys come back you’re China wheel game is going to be stronger than it was before :rimshot:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Marty McFly said:


> So what you’re saying is when you guys come back you’re China wheel game is going to be stronger than it was before :rimshot:


:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Marty McFly

Ragtop Ted said:


> :rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


:h5:


----------



## IMPALA863

Tami said:


> Haven’t been on here for awhile...... due to the faulty silicone way back, I believe we got everyone dealt with except D-Cheese ( yes we still owe you and when we are fully up and running we will build you a new set ) this statement excludes Envious* (different situation between faulty and wet)*. We also put things on hold for awhile because we basically went broke trying to compete making American Wheels when the majority of other companies keep scamming the population with White Box China Wheels. The economy is getting slightly better slowly but surely and we are going to be making a lot more parts in house when the time comes!!!


Bullshit! Its the same difference. You shipped out wheels that were not ready/cured. I would expect any business to ship out completely done material unless mentioned other wise to buyer. Stop making excuses and take responsibility. I wonder what would happen if a hydraulic company would sell half built motors and they fuck up and they say "well you should've finish putting it together first".


----------



## Tami at Zeus

IMPALA863 said:


> Bullshit! Its the same difference. You shipped out wheels that were not ready/cured. I would expect any business to ship out completely done material unless mentioned other wise to buyer. Stop making excuses and take responsibility. I wonder what would happen if a hydraulic company would sell half built motors and they fuck up and they say "well you should've finish putting it together first".


SAY WHAT YOU WANT, but unless you were a fly in my pocket you really don’t know what you’re talking about....... and I was going to be nice about it until the dude started bullying me; which gets you nowhere with me and if you have no life of your own I assume you can keep going on and on about the same story.........


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Marty McFly said:


> So what you’re saying is when you guys come back you’re China wheel game is going to be stronger than it was before :rimshot:


NOPE, I don’t believe that’s what I said.
But when the competition buys a set of china wheels in white boxes for $200 and takes them apart to engrave, gold plate or powder coat and then sells them claiming they are USA made by lying their profits are HUGE; to compete it was tough for us when the raw dishes alone almost cost $200, now that people might be left with a larger amount of money in their pocket they can afford hand made a little easier.... and really mc Fly, I’m sure you have better things to do than negative conversations with me.


----------



## IMPALA863

Tami said:


> SAY WHAT YOU WANT, but unless you were a fly in my pocket you really don’t know what you’re talking about....... and I was going to be nice about it until the dude started bullying me; which gets you nowhere with me and if you have no life of your own I assume you can keep going on and on about the same story.........


He had a reason to get pissed. You're a business, there will be some goods and bads. How you handle the bad is how your reputation will be affected. Once you get that bad rep its downhill from there. Im not suprised you're going bankrupt :drama:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

IMPALA863 said:


> He had a reason to get pissed. You're a business, there will be some goods and bads. How you handle the bad is how your reputation will be affected. Once you get that bad rep its downhill from there. Im not suprised you're going bankrupt :drama:


Good, wouldn’t want to cause you any surprises...... 
and tired of talking about it so this is my last response to you about it, was his own fault, he was told to wait...... like I said different situation. He had 1 wet seal, he wanted shipped immediately, he was warned not to mount. If anyone should be mad it’s Rich D-Cheese, he got faulty silicone batch / Unfortunatley his situation got out of my control because I was taken to ICU and Pat didn’t handle getting the wheels back so they were taken to Angel (Superior) and he charged him a fortune; And we still owe him a set of wheels.......
But it’s funny that when something like this happens all the scammers come crawling out of the woodwork and want something for nothing even if their installer ripped the seal or they get a flat and drive forever on the wheel; no duh.


----------



## IMPALA863

Tami said:


> Good, wouldn’t want to cause you any surprises......
> and tired of talking about it so this is my last response to you about it, was his own fault, he was told to wait...... like I said different situation. He had 1 wet seal, he wanted shipped immediately, he was warned not to mount. If anyone should be mad it’s Rich D-Cheese, he got faulty silicone batch / Unfortunatley his situation got out of my control because I was taken to ICU and Pat didn’t handle getting the wheels back so they were taken to Angel (Superior) and he charged him a fortune; And we still owe him a set of wheels.......
> But it’s funny that when something like this happens all the scammers come crawling out of the woodwork and want something for nothing even if their installer ripped the seal or they get a flat and drive forever on the wheel; no duh.


You should have simply refused and said they weren't ready to avoid all the bullshit. But also giving a correct turn around. You've been in business long enough to know how long it takes a rim to build and cure. And who's asking for something for nothing? Not me, shit for what y'all charge id rather spend a couple more hundreds and get a new set of dayton.


----------



## D-cheese

Tami said:


> Good, wouldn’t want to cause you any surprises......
> and tired of talking about it so this is my last response to you about it, was his own fault, he was told to wait...... like I said different situation. He had 1 wet seal, he wanted shipped immediately, he was warned not to mount. If anyone should be mad it’s Rich D-Cheese, he got faulty silicone batch / Unfortunatley his situation got out of my control because I was taken to ICU and Pat didn’t handle getting the wheels back so they were taken to Angel (Superior) and he charged him a fortune; And we still owe him a set of wheels.......
> But it’s funny that when something like this happens all the scammers come crawling out of the woodwork and want something for nothing even if their installer ripped the seal or they get a flat and drive forever on the wheel; no duh.


I wanted another set but could not get ahold of you or pat .... I just had oskar build me my newest set


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

Tami, my wheels have that white sealer as well. The car has been in the body shop so I haven't used the wheels since I bought them. I mounted them once but didn't really drive more than around the block. Now the car is done and I'm getting ready to put the wheels on. Reading through the last couple of pages makes me nervous to ride around on wheels with faulty sealer. I don't wanna screw up the wheels or worse, my car. Please advise.


----------



## Rick Dizzle

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Tami, my wheels have that white sealer as well. The car has been in the body shop so I haven't used the wheels since I bought them. I mounted them once but didn't really drive more than around the block. Now the car is done and I'm getting ready to put the wheels on. Reading through the last couple of pages makes me nervous to ride around on wheels with faulty sealer. I don't wanna screw up the wheels or worse, my car. Please advise.


To ease your mind a lil in reference to this. I have white sealer on my Zeus wheels. Had them for 3 years now on a juiced car. I have had zero issues with mine. Still partner w Tami to get clarification...but zero issues with mine 3 years in.


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

Rick Dizzle said:


> To ease your mind a lil in reference to this. I have white sealer on my Zeus wheels. Had them for 3 years now on a juiced car. I have had zero issues with mine. Still partner w Tami to get clarification...but zero issues with mine 3 years in.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Ku6ik

Hey, I'm looking 13*7 reverse wheels. If interested could you leave a contact please. thank you
ps cant call because not in USA
thank you


----------



## Roadstar

Complete rip-off crack head people ordered a set of wheels for a customer the seal blew out on one of his rims after one short ride ruined a brand new tire and wheel also the wheels had blemishes all over them like they had been put on a tire machine incorrectly prior to being purchased of course Pat says it only takes 6 hours for the seal to completely dry..Smfh unbelievable!!

Stop trusting these people with your money guys!! Its been told they suck on them glass dicks stay up all hours of the night building blemished wheels and seal them incorrectly!!


Buyers beware!!! I've got plenty of pics for proof of the faulty blown seal plenty of text messages from Pat for more proof!!!


Pat your day will come soon enough.


----------



## Roadstar

2 1/2 years with no seal issues huh huh?? 
Oh did somebody damage their seal when mounting the tire also you're such a piece of shit Pat you have no Integrity you have no business in these forums quit having Tami jump on here to stick up for your bitch ass you need to man up and take a few blows.. but you will continue to hide out tuck your tail and sit to pee!!


----------



## olxcashmycar

Let us know the prices for these rims as well, it will be helpful for us. Looking for your response soon.


----------



## MEGAKRON

mine are rolling with no problem


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

What the hell happened to Tami and Pat??


----------



## BubbleChevy314

Tami said:


> If your looking for good quality rims look no further
> I have everything you are looking for just call me
> (949) 584-6821 pat thankyou


Any 24" wire wheel


----------



## Tami at Zeus

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> What the hell happened to Tami and Pat??


This is TAMI> I’m back and Pats still building wires


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BubbleChevy314 said:


> Any 24" wire wheel


Mostly sticking to 13’s & 14’s but some 15’s


----------



## Tami at Zeus

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Good to know, thanks.


Just thought I’d say Hi Rick, this is Tami, I hope all is well with this pandemic!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> What the hell happened to Tami and Pat??


I am somewhat back and Pats still building


----------



## Adrian Walker

It looks nice but I prefer buying rims from 4wheelonline. I do my research first before figuring out which brand and model to consider.


----------



## slo

whats the latest here..


----------



## CakitaStylePito

Hey Tami what new wire wheel designs are you guys working on? and can you post pics of the latest ones that Pat has built. Thanks.


----------



## TonyBe#213

johnnie65 said:


> Nice wheels. How much are you guys selling the 13" 72 xlace for? 100 spoke straight lace? Complete sets.


To add to the other Brother , 14x7 CrossLaces or 13x7


----------



## TonyBe#213

TonyBe#213 said:


> To add to the other Brother , 14x7 CrossLaces or 13x7


How much is a Set , with or without


----------



## nicolassistosgomez96

Looking for true's Rays for a 1983Caddilac Eldorodo Biarritiz P235/60/15 wite wall on 15sx8s


----------



## CakitaStylePito

Here are there prices with inflation adjustment as heard on Whittier Blvd this past weekend.
$1800 13x7 Reverse 100 Spokes All Chrome(4 with hardware)
$2400 13x7 Reverse 72 Spokes All Chrome(4 with hardware)
$2600 13x7 Reverse Cross Laced All Chrome(4 with hardware)
All Gold add $1400
Chrome/Gold Combo add $1200
14x7's reverse add $300 to above prices (4 with hardware)
Tamales(aka Tami) will chime in as soon as possible.


----------

